# 5150 Iconic - New Budget 5150 from EVH Gear



## Deadpool_25

I’m hearing from an excellent source that EVH is trying to get all the details on the transformers Peavey uses in the 6505. Additionally they seem to be looking to move manufacturing from Mexico to China and digging into using the same manufacturing chain as Peavey does for the 6505. 

It sounds as if, now that James Brown is on staff, they’re pushing him to make basically their own “OG” 5150.

I’m not sure what to make of all that.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Peavey is pretty much bringing back the Wolfgang (I know I know I know "HP2"), so all bets are off I suppose.


----------



## Bearitone

Sounds like walking a legal tightrope if that’s true


----------



## Deadpool_25

Bearitone said:


> Sounds like walking a legal tightrope if that’s true



Maybe. I wonder what patents apply to the 6505/5150. I believe resonance is patented. I guess companies are supposed to have to license that or something? Not sure how that works but so many companies use it these days.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Bearitone said:


> Sounds like walking a legal tightrope if that’s true



FMIC isn't new to the game, I'm sure they'll make enough changes to not go afoul of any old Peavey pats, and who knows, some of those pats. might belong to JB.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

That would be cool. Like a reissue? Must have a big 5150 logo in front too. 

Heard 5154 will be a 4 channel amp.


----------



## Emperoff

Deadpool_25 said:


> I’m hearing from an excellent source that EVH is trying to get all the details on the transformers Peavey uses in the 6505. Additionally they seem to be looking to move manufacturing from Mexico to China and digging into using the same manufacturing chain as Peavey does for the 6505.
> 
> It sounds as if, now that James Brown is on staff, they’re pushing him to make basically their own “OG” 5150.
> 
> I’m not sure what to make of all that.



Hmmm Peavey's components aren't known to be of great quality so I wonder if that is a downgrade rather than an upgrade. The production to China probably is, though. I've heard zero complaints about the 5150 III since they moved the production line to México.


----------



## tedtan

Deadpool_25 said:


> Maybe. I wonder what patents apply to the 6505/5150. I believe resonance is patented. I guess companies are supposed to have to license that or something? Not sure how that works but so many companies use it these days.



Patents generally only last between 7 and 21 years, depending on the specific type, so I doubt there are any patents in play at this point.


----------



## Necky379

The biggest criticism I hear about the OT is that Peavey had the mounting plate spot welded to the bottom. I guess that’s a huge no no but James didn’t seem to care during an interview I watched were it came up. The PT is actually the same as what was in the 160 watt Roadmaster. 

If they bring out some sort of a reissue I’d be all for it. Add a switch to bounce between OG and II circuits, a bias adjustment that can go from stock crossover distortion to hot and everywhere in between, don’t rivet the power tube sockets to the board, upgrade the screen grid resistors and don’t put them under the tube sockets for starters.


----------



## Werecow

I wonder if they'll release 6 different versions of this, where the blue/crunch channel is different on each


----------



## gunch

Werecow said:


> I wonder if they'll release 6 different versions of this, where the blue/crunch channel is different on each


Right?!


----------



## Mathemagician

Deadpool_25 said:


> I’m hearing from an excellent source that EVH is trying to get all the details on the transformers Peavey uses in the 6505. Additionally they seem to be looking to move manufacturing from Mexico to China and digging into using the same manufacturing chain as Peavey does for the 6505.
> 
> It sounds as if, now that James Brown is on staff, they’re pushing him to make basically their own “OG” 5150.
> 
> I’m not sure what to make of all that.



So I should buy a 5153 Stealth now instead of waiting is what I’m hearing?


----------



## BenjaminW

Mathemagician said:


> So I should buy a 5153 Stealth now instead of waiting is what I’m hearing?


If you've been waiting for anything EVH related to come off of back order and this the only/one of the few thing(s) that's in stock, I'd say buy it now because I feel like it's smarter to cash in now at the golden opportunity in front of you instead of letting is pass by and you're waiting for weeks/months again for something new.

I bought my Wolfgang as soon as I saw it was still in stock, and there's no looking back for me. Sure, I would've loved to buy a Striped Series or an Axis, but I'm better off being happy with what I have instead of complaining about a rare-ish opportunity to get an EVH guitar/amp/whatever not too long after his death.


----------



## sakeido

Werecow said:


> I wonder if they'll release 6 different versions of this, where the blue/crunch channel is different on each



and most of them, they're just checking boxes to release Something Different without ever stopping to make sure what they're putting out is actually good


----------



## technomancer

Mathemagician said:


> So I should buy a 5153 Stealth now instead of waiting is what I’m hearing?



In hindsight I should have kept the tower of power I had here with the 100, 100S, and 100S EL34 



sakeido said:


> and most of them, they're just checking boxes to release Something Different without ever stopping to make sure what they're putting out is actually good



Can't comment on the 50s, but if you can't get a decent tone out of the current 100w versions the problem isn't the amp...


----------



## sakeido

technomancer said:


> In hindsight I should have kept the tower of power I had here with the 100, 100S, and 100S EL34
> 
> 
> 
> Can't comment on the 50s, but if you can't get a decent tone out of the current 100w versions the problem isn't the amp...



I've only bought 50s myself, always sell em on after just a couple months. The Stealth and EL34 100 watter ain't so hot either. The original 100 watt is far and away the best one.. but even then. You hear a lot of people saying Rectos are fizz machines, and you gotta wonder if they've ever really listened to a 5153 red channel. They're the all time fizz champs. 

The price point is also far, far too high. Made in USA JP2C for $3,700 or a 5150-3 Stealth for $3,400... no contest


----------



## Seabeast2000

looks like FMIC just sold at least one REVV


----------



## BadSeed

sakeido said:


> I've only bought 50s myself, always sell em on after just a couple months. The Stealth and EL34 100 watter ain't so hot either. The original 100 watt is far and away the best one.. but even then. You hear a lot of people saying Rectos are fizz machines, and you gotta wonder if they've ever really listened to a 5153 red channel. They're the all time fizz champs.
> 
> The price point is also far, far too high. Made in USA JP2C for $3,700 or a 5150-3 Stealth for $3,400... no contest



The 6L6 stealth is only $2,200 New. And at any price point, I'd take the 5150 over the Mesa. Sounds like you're just not a 5150 fan in general, and that's fine.


----------



## sakeido

BadSeed said:


> The 6L6 stealth is only $2,200 New. And at any price point, I'd take the 5150 over the Mesa. Sounds like you're just not a 5150 fan in general, and that's fine.



<- Canada 

the fizz that makes a 5153 sound shite by itself makes it sit in a mix great so it's all application dependent


----------



## Matt08642

Bearitone said:


> Sounds like walking a legal tightrope if that’s true



I don't think Peavey is financially capable to defend much of this in court. FMIC could probably just keep them in court long enough to bankrupt them with legal fees and wasting time. That would be a shitty asshole maneuver, but something to keep in mind.



sakeido said:


> and most of them, they're just checking boxes to release Something Different without ever stopping to make sure what they're putting out is actually good



In fairness, this kind of thing is what happens when companies keep their finger on the pulse re: forums and people who buy stuff. Before the 5150 EL34 came out, I saw posts everywhere begging for one to be released and then once it was released it's sold like hotcakes 



technomancer said:


> Can't comment on the 50s, but if you can't get a decent tone out of the current 100w versions the problem isn't the amp...



This as well - It always astonishes me when someone says a 5150 EL34 or something sounds like shit when they aren't even using the speakers it was designed to work with (This is the optimistic side of me. I like to believe Ed OKd the amp which would be good enough for me, but I know it's likely they might not have involved him since he had been playing the Stealths for years)


----------



## Deadpool_25

On the EL34 I really think it depends on what you’re wanting. If like @BadSeed, you’re wanting modern metal tones from it, the stock unboosted blue channel probably ain’t gonna do it for you. If you’re looking for a darker more sludgy somewhat-Britishy thing, it might be fine. Totally depends on tastes but it’s certainly the most polarizing channel in the 5150 lineup (followed closely by the Peavey 5150 “clean”).


----------



## FILTHnFEAR

Werecow said:


> I wonder if they'll release 6 different versions of this, where the blue/crunch channel is different on each



And @Deadpool_25 will buy them all.


----------



## Spinedriver

sakeido said:


> <- Canada
> 
> the fizz that makes a 5153 sound shite by itself makes it sit in a mix great so it's all application dependent



I can't remember the last time I've ever seen anything new from Peavey. L&M is literally the only music store in town and they don't carry them anymore.


----------



## budda

Yeah peavey dealers seem scarce.

I wonder what tweaks i'll need to make in the cab block


----------



## Eyelessfiend

This is not making my GAS for a Stealth 50 watt any better. I wonder if the pre order Stealths will still be made in Mexico?


----------



## Matt08642

Here's info I got regarding the only store that was listed as a Peavey dealer

"I will note that we are not currently a Peavey dealer, looks like they may have yet to update their online dealer list. Unfortunately they had issue with what they were charging to get product into Canada, basically forcing prices much higher than conversion from US, and we have not done business with them since."


----------



## Spinedriver

It's funny though.. For decades, Peavey was THE go-to amp brand for basement/garage bands everywhere because not only were they affordable (even more so used) but they sounded good and were loud as hell. It just seems that over the last 10 years or so they've almost fallen completely off the map (with the exception of course of the Invective amps and the 6505 MH). Dealers are few & far between, the "Transtube" combo amps haven't been updated in the longest time, it just seems kinda sad.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Spinedriver said:


> It's funny though.. For decades, Peavey was THE go-to amp brand for basement/garage bands everywhere because not only were they affordable (even more so used) but they sounded good and were loud as hell. It just seems that over the last 10 years or so they've almost fallen completely off the map (with the exception of course of the Invective amps and the 6505 MH). Dealers are few & far between, the "Transtube" combo amps haven't been updated in the longest time, it just seems kinda sad.



The thing is, the market is just flooded with gear right now, and companies still have to compete with decades worth of great, cheap used gear. 

So Peavey plays it safe by sticking to thier primary market (US) with products made cheap that will sell, like the flagship 6505 stuff and maybe the Invective or whatever they can pump out that has sure demand.


----------



## Spinedriver

MaxOfMetal said:


> The thing is, the market is just flooded with gear right now, and companies still have to compete with decades worth of great, cheap used gear.
> 
> So Peavey plays it safe by sticking to thier primary market (US) with products made cheap that will sell, like the flagship 6505 stuff and maybe the Invective or whatever they can pump out that has sure demand.



Unless I'm mistaken, a lot of people really seemed to like the Vypr amps. I wonder if they ever made an effort to make it a standalone pedal based processor.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Spinedriver said:


> Unless I'm mistaken, a lot of people really seemed to like the Vypr amps. I wonder if they ever made an effort to make it a standalone pedal based processor.



I remember opinions on the Vypyr being much more mixed, and definitely not as good as what it's contemporary competition would be from Yamaha, BOSS, and Line 6, and that's not even including the "value" brands like Nux and Mooer.

I don't think Peavey wants to compete in that space. It's cutthroat and takes tons of R&D unless you feel like stealing someone else's. 

They want to make simple, cheap conventional guitar amps with limited overhead.


----------



## Deadpool_25

FILTHnFEAR said:


> And @Deadpool_25 will buy them all.



You shut your filthy mouth. 








And yeah. I would. Damn you.


----------



## Spinedriver

MaxOfMetal said:


> I remember opinions on the Vypyr being much more mixed, and definitely not as good as what it's contemporary competition would be from Yamaha, BOSS, and Line 6, and that's not even including the "value" brands like Nux and Mooer.
> 
> I don't think Peavey wants to compete in that space. It's cutthroat and takes tons of R&D unless you feel like stealing someone else's.
> 
> They want to make simple, cheap conventional guitar amps with limited overhead.



Oh, for sure they can't compete with what is out there now but I was meant years ago when they first released the Vyper, the only other 'modelling amp' was the Spider series. Had they been able to fix the reliability issues, they could have had a contender.


----------



## Deadpool_25

MaxOfMetal said:


> I remember opinions on the Vypyr being much more mixed, and definitely not as good as what it's contemporary competition would be from Yamaha, BOSS, and Line 6, and that's not even including the "value" brands like Nux and Mooer.
> 
> I don't think Peavey wants to compete in that space. It's cutthroat and takes tons of R&D unless you feel like stealing someone else's.
> 
> They want to make simple, cheap conventional guitar amps with limited overhead.



The first Vypyrs were good. Especially the tube 60/120. Those sounded pretty damn good and the effects were pretty damn good too. The effects were actually done by Damage Control (aka Strymon).


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Spinedriver said:


> Oh, for sure they can't compete with what is out there now but I was meant years ago when they first released the Vyper, the only other 'modelling amp' was the Spider series. Had they been able to fix the reliability issues, they could have had a contender.



Coulda woulda shoulda.

Maybe they had a shot a decade ago, but Hartley loves money and if they sold he probably would have done more with them. 



Deadpool_25 said:


> The first Vypyrs were good. Especially the tube 60/120. Those sounded pretty damn good and the effects were pretty damn good too. The effects were actually done by Damage Control (aka Strymon).



They weren't bad, but they weren't particularly great either. 

Peavey has thier niche now, and it's probably where they'll stay for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Deadpool_25

MaxOfMetal said:


> They weren't bad, but they weren't particularly great either.
> 
> Peavey has thier niche now, and it's probably where they'll stay for the foreseeable future.



They were excellent amps for starting out. Perfect for “which amp should I buy” threads. Again, particularly the “tube” models. 

I’ve heard the Invective MH is delivering soon but is sold out everywhere. Also that the 120s are “on the water”.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

MaxOfMetal said:


> The thing is, the market is just flooded with gear right now, and companies still have to compete with decades worth of great, cheap used gear.
> 
> So Peavey plays it safe by sticking to thier primary market (US) with products made cheap that will sell, like the flagship 6505 stuff and maybe the Invective or whatever they can pump out that has sure demand.



Seems kind of silly to not work out a good deal for Canadian distro. Especially since Yorkville Sound is a huge distributor of tonnes of other brands and is part of Long and Macquade. If they even worked out a deal with just them they would have amps across the country and I cant imagine it would be that prohibitive of a cost.

I'm not sure if the Invective/Invective mini are representative of their whole product range but seems like at least from those their supply chain/logistics are a mess.

There is one Peavey dealer still in my city I believe but I never go to that shop as they carry mostly Fenders and Gretcsh not really in my wheelhouse.


----------



## Nicki

Eyelessfiend said:


> This is not making my GAS for a Stealth 50 watt any better. I wonder if the pre order Stealths will still be made in Mexico?



ASFAIK, all of the 50w 5150s are made in Mexico



MaxOfMetal said:


> I remember opinions on the Vypyr being much more mixed, and definitely not as good as what it's contemporary competition would be from Yamaha, BOSS, and Line 6, and that's not even including the "value" brands like Nux and Mooer.
> 
> I don't think Peavey wants to compete in that space. It's cutthroat and takes tons of R&D unless you feel like stealing someone else's.
> 
> They want to make simple, cheap conventional guitar amps with limited overhead.



When you compared a Vypyr to a Spider, the Vypyr won hands down, every time. In the price segment that they were targeting, they had the better sounding models. If you compared it to something like an AxFx Ultra or Ax II, then no, they didn't hold up. However, for the time when the modelling boom in guitar gear came about, they were the best cheap combo you could get.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Nicki said:


> ASFAIK, all of the 50w 5150s are made in Mexico
> 
> 
> 
> When you compared a Vypyr to a Spider, the Vypyr won hands down, every time. In the price segment that they were targeting, they had the better sounding models. If you compared it to something like an AxFx Ultra or Ax II, then no, they didn't hold up. However, for the time when the modelling boom in guitar gear came about, they were the best cheap combo you could get.



That's your opinion.  

By that time the Spider IV was out, which was a HUGE upgrade to the Spider, giving it the latest XT model revisions across the line, not to mention by that time you could also get an HD series and the Tube series stuff had dropped significantly in price. Peavey could compete with the smaller combos, but Line 6 had the market on distribution, reliability, features out the door, and in most markets price. 

Sure, perhaps if Peavey had leaned into modeling it would have been a different story...but they didn't, and as we learned, behind the scenes Peavey the company (and person) was imploding. 

Like I said, the digital space moves way too quick for a side project by a traditional amp builder. We know that because that's what happened. 

Not sure why y'all are so dead set on relitigating a line that Peavey didn't even care that much about.


----------



## Nicki

MaxOfMetal said:


> That's your opinion.
> 
> By that time the Spider IV was out, which was a HUGE upgrade to the Spider, giving it the latest XT model revisions across the line, not to mention by that time you could also get an HD series and the Tube series stuff had dropped significantly in price. Peavey could compete with the smaller combos, but Line 6 had the market on distribution, reliability, features out the door, and in most markets price.
> 
> Sure, perhaps if Peavey had leaned into modeling it would have been a different story...but they didn't, and as we learned, behind the scenes Peavey the company (and person) was imploding.
> 
> Like I said, the digital space moves way too quick for a side project by a traditional amp builder. We know that because that's what happened.
> 
> Not sure why y'all are so dead set on relitigating a line that Peavey didn't even care that much about.


To my ears, the Spider IV didn't sound much different to a Spider III. It could just be me. I ran the Spider III HD150 and 412 for many years and it served me well until it didn't. I also had a Vypyr 30 and 90% of the models sounded better than even the HD150. The only setting I ever ran my HD150 on was "Whom Bells Toll" because it was the only sound I found usable for high gain. I found loads of more usable tones on the Vypyr 30 though.

I'm not sure what makes you say that Peavey didn't care about the Vypyr series... They're still making them.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Nicki said:


> To my ears, the Spider IV didn't sound much different to a Spider III. It could just be me. I ran the Spider III HD150 and 412 for many years and it served me well until it didn't. I also had a Vypyr 30 and 90% of the models sounded better than even the HD150. The only setting I ever ran my HD150 on was "Whom Bells Toll" because it was the only sound I found usable for high gain. I found loads of more usable tones on the Vypyr 30 though.
> 
> I'm not sure what makes you say that Peavey didn't care about the Vypyr series... They're still making them.



They just haven't really done anything with them in almost a decade.

Modeling is all the rage now, especially for practice/at home gear.


----------



## Nicki

MaxOfMetal said:


> They just haven't really done anything with them in almost a decade.
> 
> Modeling is all the rage now, especially for practice/at home gear.


Well of course it is... When you can pack a whole bunch of tones and features into a tiny package and make it for dirt cheap and mark it up by a bunch, why wouldn't you? And that applies to both cheap combos, all the way up to AxFx price ranges. You cater to every tone chaser's wet dream and know that your product will be a purchased justified as "versatility".


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Nicki said:


> Well of course it is... When you can pack a whole bunch of tones and features into a tiny package and make it for dirt cheap and mark it up by a bunch, why wouldn't you? And that applies to both cheap combos, all the way up to AxFx price ranges. You cater to every tone chaser's wet dream and know that your product will be a purchased justified as "versatility".



Exactly. 

So why is Peavey not developing and advertising the line? 

Instead they've been steadily cutting the offerings. 

To put Peavey's modeling strategy into perspective, they've decently sold off ReValver.


----------



## Bearitone

If Peavey was to offer something new, what you guys want other than another 6505 variant?


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel

Bearitone said:


> If Peavey was to offer something new, what you guys want other than another 6505 variant?



A modern reissue of the Ultra and/or a rebrand of the JSX.


----------



## sakeido

Deadpool_25 said:


> On the EL34 I really think it depends on what you’re wanting. If like @BadSeed, you’re wanting modern metal tones from it, the stock unboosted blue channel probably ain’t gonna do it for you. If you’re looking for a darker more sludgy somewhat-Britishy thing, it might be fine. Totally depends on tastes but it’s certainly the most polarizing channel in the 5150 lineup (followed closely by the Peavey 5150 “clean”).



I got my EL34 and sold it on in just a few months.. sludgy somewhat-British was not at all what I wanted, I wanted a less scooped 5150 sound with EL34 harmonic complexity in the upper mids. Even with a boost it was just all around worse than the 6L6 5150. Its a bad amp imo. And its not like I didn't try... I took a $500 hit working with it for a few months instead of returning it within 30 days


----------



## Nicki

MaxOfMetal said:


> Exactly.
> 
> So why is Peavey not developing and advertising the line?
> 
> Instead they've been steadily cutting the offerings.
> 
> To put Peavey's modeling strategy into perspective, they've decently sold off ReValver.


Fair point. They do seem directionless at this point in time. Even the Budda amps seem to have been cut back, which is a shame.

To answer @Bearitone's question, bring back the VK.


----------



## Bearitone

Eh. The VK was pretty bland.
I really want them to bring back the VTM 60 and 120.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> A modern reissue of the Ultra and/or a rebrand of the JSX.



The XXX II is a rebranded JSX and the 3120 is a rebranding of the original XXX.


----------



## Deadpool_25

sakeido said:


> I got my EL34 and sold it on in just a few months.. sludgy somewhat-British was not at all what I wanted, I wanted a less scooped 5150 sound with EL34 harmonic complexity in the upper mids. Even with a boost it was just all around worse than the 6L6 5150. Its a bad amp imo. And its not like I didn't try... I took a $500 hit working with it for a few months instead of returning it within 30 days



I’m assuming you’re specifically talking about the blue channel. I totally get that it wasn’t for you—it’s voiced quite different from everything else in the range. But some people really like that channel so I wouldn’t say it’s a bad amp, just that it isn’t your taste.


----------



## Necky379

Something new? Here’s some ideas:

High gain cascading preamp section, the usual tweaked SLO thing that everyone starts with. KT66 power section with the big ass PT from the Roadmaster (like the 5150 uses) and a quality spec’d hi-if type OT (what the SLO uses and what they approximated in the 5150)

Here’s the new:

In addition to the Res/Pres add knobs for HPF and LPF.
In addition to a wide range Mid knob, add a 3 band fully parametric eq section for the mid range. Q, frequency and level. So you can get total control over high, middle and low midrange. Make each knob by-passable so you aren’t stuck having to tweak for the sake of tweaking.
No boost needed, the amp could be dialed in for any cab, guitar or tuning this way.

I realize that can be considered as something of “another 5150 variant” but it would allow for radically different sounds.


Besides that, build THE “Mississippi Marshall”, give me a properly executed Penta of sorts but get it right and I’ll buy another Peavey. Let me get everything from JTM45 to ‘Demanufacture’ from one amp, shouldn’t be hard considering the Peavey lineage. The JTM and a lot of modded 800’s use power tubes other than EL34’s so they could use 6L6’s or better yet KT66’s and still get the amp there. Maybe add tube swap capabilities for users that want EL34’s. I want an amp that can do Beano->Angus->Dino. Get the sounds right, even a 3-4 channel preamp would satisfy but I don’t think rack stuff sells anymore unless it’s a modeler.


----------



## gunch

Hire this man Peavey


----------



## MatrixClaw

Nicki said:


> To my ears, the Spider IV didn't sound much different to a Spider III. It could just be me. I ran the Spider III HD150 and 412 for many years and it served me well until it didn't. I also had a Vypyr 30 and 90% of the models sounded better than even the HD150. The only setting I ever ran my HD150 on was "Whom Bells Toll" because it was the only sound I found usable for high gain. I found loads of more usable tones on the Vypyr 30 though.
> 
> I'm not sure what makes you say that Peavey didn't care about the Vypyr series... They're still making them.


The Spider Valve is the only one from that entire line that sounds kinda ok. The Vypyr was so much better it wasn't even funny. Sure, Line 6 might've sold more but that doesn't mean it was a good amp. Those things sound like utter shit.


----------



## Matt08642

Necky379 said:


> Something new? Here’s some ideas:
> 
> High gain cascading preamp section, the usual tweaked SLO thing that everyone starts with. KT66 power section with the big ass PT from the Roadmaster (like the 5150 uses) and a quality spec’d hi-if type OT (what the SLO uses and what they approximated in the 5150)
> 
> Here’s the new:
> 
> In addition to the Res/Pres add knobs for HPF and LPF.
> In addition to a wide range Mid knob, add a 3 band fully parametric eq section for the mid range. Q, frequency and level. So you can get total control over high, middle and low midrange. Make each knob by-passable so you aren’t stuck having to tweak for the sake of tweaking.
> No boost needed, the amp could be dialed in for any cab, guitar or tuning this way.
> 
> I realize that can be considered as something of “another 5150 variant” but it would allow for radically different sounds.
> 
> 
> Besides that, build THE “Mississippi Marshall”, give me a properly executed Penta of sorts but get it right and I’ll buy another Peavey. Let me get everything from JTM45 to ‘Demanufacture’ from one amp, shouldn’t be hard considering the Peavey lineage. The JTM and a lot of modded 800’s use power tubes other than EL34’s so they could use 6L6’s or better yet KT66’s and still get the amp there. Maybe add tube swap capabilities for users that want EL34’s. I want an amp that can do Beano->Angus->Dino. Get the sounds right, even a 3-4 channel preamp would satisfy but I don’t think rack stuff sells anymore unless it’s a modeler.





gunch said:


> Hire this man Peavey



The process of designing, building, distributing, marketing, and selling an amp is a lot more complicated than saying "Peavey should 'just' make an amp that covers every single sound ever"

Anything with all those specs and features made in China is still going to cost like $3000, and nobody wants to drop that on a Peavey aside from that deadpool guy who buys 4 new amps a week.

Think back to the Invective, Invective MH, etc. Those were cool but also a complete fucking disaster because Peavey can't stop stepping on their own dick at every turn.

As someone who loves the 5150/6505, Peavey is a complete joke nowadays.


----------



## gunch

Matt08642 said:


> The process of designing, building, distributing, marketing, and selling an amp is a lot more complicated than saying "Peavey should 'just' make an amp that covers every single sound ever"
> 
> Anything with all those specs and features made in China is still going to cost like $3000, and nobody wants to drop that on a Peavey aside from that deadpool guy who buys 4 new amps a week.
> 
> Think back to the Invective, Invective MH, etc. Those were cool but also a complete fucking disaster because Peavey can't stop stepping on their own dick at every turn.
> 
> As someone who loves the 5150/6505, Peavey is a complete joke nowadays.



We know this, but are we not allowed to dream??


----------



## Shask

It is crazy how badly and far Peavey has fallen in the last 10 years. They were on top of the world 10-15 years ago.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

MatrixClaw said:


> The Spider Valve is the only one from that entire line that sounds kinda ok. The Vypyr was so much better it wasn't even funny. Sure, Line 6 might've sold more but that doesn't mean it was a good amp. Those things sound like utter shit.



Eh, by that point (~2013) it was the full XT models, and 4 Series effects, and if you can't get good tones out of that I don't know what to tell you. This forum was practically founded on that tone. 

The thing about Line 6, all the models until the HD series were the same, the XT. So anything in Farm, Live, Vetta, etc. was using the same base. 

The I and II series Spiders were pretty rough, mostly because the cabinets and speakers were pretty junky and they didn't have the horsepower to run the full models, hence the simple interface, but by IV and later V pretty much all of that was corrected. They were running the full XT that was recently X3 "upgraded", they integrated the effects from the 4 Series (those big pedals that everyone was using and still go for real money on the used market), the cabinets switched to real dimensions and thickness, the speakers got better, and the interface is much, much better.


----------



## MatrixClaw

MaxOfMetal said:


> Eh, by that point (~2013) it was the full XT models, and 4 Series effects, and if you can't get good tones out of that I don't know what to tell you. This forum was practically founded on that tone.
> 
> The thing about Line 6, all the models until the HD series were the same, the XT. So anything in Farm, Live, Vetta, etc. was using the same base.
> 
> The I and II series Spiders were pretty rough, mostly because the cabinets and speakers were pretty junky and they didn't have the horsepower to run the full models, hence the simple interface, but by IV and later V pretty much all of that was corrected. They were running the full XT that was recently X3 "upgraded", they integrated the effects from the 4 Series (those big pedals that everyone was using and still go for real money on the used market), the cabinets switched to real dimensions and thickness, the speakers got better, and the interface is much, much better.


I mean, I owned an XT back in the day and thought it sucked for modeling. The effects were okay but nothing like what you get in a Helix/Axe FX now. POD Farm was only good because you could use different impulses. The Vetta 2 was a cool amp, I've heard it's the same amp technology as the POD XT but they did something with that amp to sound better. Maybe it's the speakers and stereo capabilities. Not sure.

Line 6 Spiders are pretty universally hated all over the internet, there can't be that many wrong people out there. They're good for what they are - a cheap practice amp with some built in effects. IMO the Vypyrs really packed a punch above that line, especially the Tube line, but Peavey really missed the mark on those.


----------



## Necky379

Matt08642 said:


> The process of designing, building, distributing, marketing, and selling an amp is a lot more complicated than saying "Peavey should 'just' make an amp that covers every single sound ever"
> 
> Anything with all those specs and features made in China is still going to cost like $3000, and nobody wants to drop that on a Peavey aside from that deadpool guy who buys 4 new amps a week.
> 
> Think back to the Invective, Invective MH, etc. Those were cool but also a complete fucking disaster because Peavey can't stop stepping on their own dick at every turn.
> 
> As someone who loves the 5150/6505, Peavey is a complete joke nowadays.




Thanks Matt!! I’ll run it by you first next time!


----------



## op1e

I think the China tariffs right after moving to China killed their sales. $1300 for a 6505+? Pshh. You're getting into EVH full sized territry and well past EVH 50w and a lotta killer amps that go used for that price like Fryettes and such. Plus no midi or any newer features. The last thing they brought out that blew anybody's hair back was the 6534+ but dam if you could see one in the wild.


----------



## KailM

I actually miss my Vypyr 30 head and really wish I hadn’t sold it. At home, I didn’t use it much because it didn’t hold a candle to my real 6505+ at the time. It did, however, do an acceptable job mimicking a boosted 6505 as well as a Rectifier, and had decent cleans and effects.

I need an amp like that to keep at work so I can play for my students and use it on breaks. I haul my EVH in every once in a while but even that is kind of ridiculous. I’ve got a 1 x 12 cab that I leave at work and it just needs a permanent, versatile, yet cheap head to go with it. It doesn’t need to have mind blowing tone — just decent. And that’s what the Vypyr was.


----------



## Matt08642

Necky379 said:


> Thanks Matt!! I’ll run it by you first next time!



Lol I'm not saying people aren't allowed to dream, I just think having the faith in Peavey at this point is like boarding a sinking ship. I wish the Invective had reinvigorated their brand, but I can't even find a Peavey dealer in my relatively big city, whereas 15 years ago every store carried loads of their stuff.


----------



## FrznTek

MatrixClaw said:


> there can't be that many wrong people out there.



Yes, yes there can be, and are.
People often regurgitate what they read/heard. Look at the Crate Blue Voodoo, they got such a bad rep from the OG 120w that the later 150w and 300w models(totally different animals from what I have read and heard sound demos of) The name it self would not let it have a chance. Or look at Microsoft Windows Vista, in the beginning it had very noticeable issues, but towards the end of it's life those issues were fixed... but it had such a bad rep that they even tried having people try "Windows Mojave" they come out from the test and say it's so much better then Vista... just to have it reviled that it was Vista all along. They still had to release Windows 7 to get away from the bad rep.
People on the internet are dumb, including me.


----------



## Exit Existence

I would much rather have them do a early VH inspired amp, and do their own take on a cranked / variac'd modded Marshall JMP type sound.
To me the 5150III's and 6505's don't sound wildly different, they are still in the same sort of sonic territory to me


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Exit Existence said:


> I would much rather have them do a early VH inspired amp, and do their own take on a cranked / variac'd modded Marshall JMP type sound.
> To me the 5150III's and 6505's don't sound wildly different, they are still in the same sort of sonic territory to me



Honestly with Eddie's passing, the former is more likely to happen. Eddie never really sought the brown sound ever again after getting the Soldano SLO.


----------



## Estilo

FrznTek said:


> Yes, yes there can be, and are.
> People often regurgitate what they read/heard. Look at the Crate Blue Voodoo, they got such a bad rep from the OG 120w that the later 150w and 300w models(totally different animals from what I have read and heard sound demos of) The name it self would not let it have a chance. Or look at Microsoft Windows Vista, in the beginning it had very noticeable issues, but towards the end of it's life those issues were fixed... but it had such a bad rep that they even tried having people try "Windows Mojave" they come out from the test and say it's so much better then Vista... just to have it reviled that it was Vista all along. They still had to release Windows 7 to get away from the bad rep.
> People on the internet are dumb, including me.



Yes fam, fact is that people are not rational. Playing it such that such irrationality works for rather than against oneself, is the key to winning at life.


----------



## op1e

I was really close to getting a Vypyr 120 10 years back. I heard one live at a gig once and it was great. Other guitarist had a Double Cross. The rack fx were good and the Krank and XXX models were nasty. They really should've done a rack unit.


----------



## StevenC

MASS DEFECT said:


> That would be cool. Like a reissue? Must have a big 5150 logo in front too.
> 
> Heard 5154 will be a 4 channel amp.


The full 5154 spec sheet:

5150 IV
James Brown special sauce
Power switches on the front
Footswitch jack on the back
Block/Script/II/III switch per channel
On board gate
Channel insert for your boost of choice
200W
Stereo
4xEL34
4x6L6
Reorderable series and parallel effects loops
4 channels
3 band EQ with mid-shift, Q control, presence and resonance per channel
Full MIDI
7 position rotary bright knob for each channel recallable via MIDI
7 position rotary fat knob for each channel recallable via MIDI
7 position rotary tight knob for each channel recallable via MIDI
Stereo reactive loads
Stereo IR loaders
1W/25W/50W/100W/200W mode
Simulated 1000W mode (aka DLR mode)
Built in phaser that activates only on exactly the right notes
Mid cut
+/- switch
Mute switch
Pair of graphic EQs
3 modes per channel
Rackmount option
2x12 combo option with Vintage 40s
Only comes in red or stripes
Limited to 5154 of each colour per format


----------



## Werecow

StevenC said:


> The full 5154 spec sheet:
> 
> 5150 IV
> James Brown special sauce
> Power switches on the front
> Footswitch jack on the back
> Block/Script/II/III switch per channel
> On board gate
> Channel insert for your boost of choice
> 200W
> Stereo
> 4xEL34
> 4x6L6
> Reorderable series and parallel effects loops
> 4 channels
> 3 band EQ with mid-shift, Q control, presence and resonance per channel
> Full MIDI
> 7 position rotary bright knob for each channel recallable via MIDI
> 7 position rotary fat knob for each channel recallable via MIDI
> 7 position rotary tight knob for each channel recallable via MIDI
> Stereo reactive loads
> Stereo IR loaders
> 1W/25W/50W/100W/200W mode
> Simulated 1000W mode (aka DLR mode)
> Built in phaser that activates only on exactly the right notes
> Mid cut
> +/- switch
> Mute switch
> Pair of graphic EQs
> 3 modes per channel
> Rackmount option
> 2x12 combo option with Vintage 40s
> Only comes in red or stripes
> Limited to 5154 of each colour per format



I think power switches on the front is the least likely of those things to happen


----------



## Seabeast2000

Will there be distance learning to operate this and an optional rated single axle trailer for that combo?


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

StevenC said:


> The full 5154 spec sheet:
> 
> 5150 IV
> James Brown special sauce
> Power switches on the front
> Footswitch jack on the back
> Block/Script/II/III switch per channel
> On board gate
> Channel insert for your boost of choice
> 200W
> Stereo
> 4xEL34
> 4x6L6
> Reorderable series and parallel effects loops
> 4 channels
> 3 band EQ with mid-shift, Q control, presence and resonance per channel
> Full MIDI
> 7 position rotary bright knob for each channel recallable via MIDI
> 7 position rotary fat knob for each channel recallable via MIDI
> 7 position rotary tight knob for each channel recallable via MIDI
> Stereo reactive loads
> Stereo IR loaders
> 1W/25W/50W/100W/200W mode
> Simulated 1000W mode (aka DLR mode)
> Built in phaser that activates only on exactly the right notes
> Mid cut
> +/- switch
> Mute switch
> Pair of graphic EQs
> 3 modes per channel
> Rackmount option
> 2x12 combo option with Vintage 40s
> Only comes in red or stripes
> Limited to 5154 of each colour per format



Oh, and it'd better be made in America for $999 or the forum guys are gonna lose all interest in it


----------



## MASS DEFECT

Give it two more years maybe?


----------



## viifox

I've owned just about every main Peavey amp out there, as well as nearly every rendition of the 5150.

But i still prefer the the original 5150/6505 over everything else.

(I think the Stealth 100w is a close second)

Since Peavey basically perfected that sound all those years ago, it's kinda hard to outdo it.


----------



## Werecow

MASS DEFECT said:


> Give it two more years maybe?
> 
> View attachment 87862



What's he referring to there? Did he post a video or audio clip?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Werecow said:


> What's he referring to there? Did he post a video or audio clip?



Here's the context, because the internet loves posting shit without context

https://www.facebook.com/JamesWBrownSr/posts/3869656633052760

whatever the "prototype" is, it sounds killer.


----------



## AussieTerry

This s floating around, the new 5150 behind the Gibson.


----------



## BenjaminW

AussieTerry said:


> This s floating around, the new 5150 behind the Gibson.


My thoughts:

The block 5150 numbers on the head look too small/kind of ugly compared the OG Peavey 5150s
Judging by the amount of knobs on it, it looks like maybe a 2 channel 5150 instead of 3. I could totally be wrong on that
Head has 3 buttons on it, and can't tell what the third one would be that's not power/standby
Combines the _best of both worlds_ between Peavey and EVH in looks and sound
NAMM 2021 needs to come sooner


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

So Mexican labor isn't cheap enough, let's move it to China and still charge 2k+? Lmao fuck off. (I'm supposing this will apply to the III as well.)


----------



## MaxSwagger

Hmm, could really go for the “5150” logos being bigger. Interested in that 3rd switch. Maybe LED’s for the logo?


----------



## narad

MaxSwagger said:


> Hmm, could really go for the “5150” logos being bigger. Interested in that 3rd switch. Maybe LED’s for the logo?



I don't think they'd put that sort of option on the front -- maybe a half power switch?


----------



## MaxSwagger

narad said:


> I don't think they'd put that sort of option on the front -- maybe a half power switch?



ahh, that makes a ton of sense. More I zoom in the more it looks like look like the logo isn’t meant to light up. Still just seems odd that the “5150” is that small.


----------



## Emperoff

We all know the bigger the logo, the better it sounds.

We need the logo covering the whole head and cab, otherwise it will suck


----------



## Bearitone

I just had a thought.

James Brown never released the TightMetal Head when he still owned Amptweaker.... 

Hartley still owns the OG 5150/6505 circuit so it can’t just be a rip off of that. It has to be an original circuit, and he already poured time into making the TightMetal (which sounds like a better 6505 preamp imo).

If it really does end up being an EVH labeled TightMetal head I am going to be stoked.


----------



## technomancer

Spaced Out Ace said:


> So Mexican labor isn't cheap enough, let's move it to China and still charge 2k+? Lmao fuck off. (I'm supposing this will apply to the III as well.)



Haven't been following closely, where did you see anything about production location and pricing?


----------



## BenjaminW

Bearitone said:


> I just had a thought.
> 
> James Brown never released the TightMetal Head when he still owned Amptweaker....
> 
> Hartley still owns the OG 5150/6505 circuit so it can’t just be a rip off of that. It has to be an original circuit, and he already poured time into making the TightMetal (which sounds like a better 6505 preamp imo).
> 
> If it really does end up being an EVH labeled TightMetal head I am going to be stoked.


I don't need it, but I really want a TightMetal.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Bearitone said:


> I just had a thought.
> 
> James Brown never released the TightMetal Head when he still owned Amptweaker....
> 
> Hartley still owns the OG 5150/6505 circuit so it can’t just be a rip off of that. It has to be an original circuit, and he already poured time into making the TightMetal (which sounds like a better 6505 preamp imo).
> 
> If it really does end up being an EVH labeled TightMetal head I am going to be stoked.


This would make a lot of sense. Wonder if the Amptweaker speaker will re-emerge too.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

technomancer said:


> Haven't been following closely, where did you see anything about production location and pricing?


Someone mentioned it; perhaps they were supposing, and I took it at face value as something they were doing.



Bearitone said:


> I just had a thought.
> 
> James Brown never released the TightMetal Head when he still owned Amptweaker....
> 
> Hartley still owns the OG 5150/6505 circuit so it can’t just be a rip off of that. It has to be an original circuit, and he already poured time into making the TightMetal (which sounds like a better 6505 preamp imo).
> 
> If it really does end up being an EVH labeled TightMetal head I am going to be stoked.


It "has to be"? Didn't EVH sort of piss off Mr. Soldano for basically tweaking it slightly enough to be legal?


----------



## Bearitone

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Someone mentioned it; perhaps they were supposing, and I took it at face value as something they were doing.
> 
> 
> It "has to be"? Didn't EVH sort of piss off Mr. Soldano for basically tweaking it slightly enough to be legal?


Eh, you do have a point.

Side question: How do you guys think they’ll market it? “Old school”?


----------



## StevenC

I don't think it's illegal to read the RCA manual.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Bearitone said:


> Eh, you do have a point.
> 
> Side question: How do you guys think they’ll market it? “Old school”?


5150 Origin or something along those lines.


----------



## Deadpool_25

Third switch on the front: my guess would be power scaling like @narad said. 

I’m not sure you have to change much at all to not infringe on a circuit patent (are circuits even patented?).


----------



## broangiel

Deadpool_25 said:


> Third switch on the front: my guess would be power scaling like @narad said.
> 
> I’m not sure you have to change much at all to not infringe on a circuit patent (are circuits even patented?).


You can’t often patent circuits because you can’t patent things that are obvious to someone skilled in the field. An amplifier/distortion circuit isn’t esoteric enough in many cases to warrant a patent.


----------



## Seabeast2000

broangiel said:


> You can’t often patent circuits because you can’t patent things that are obvious to someone skilled in the field. An amplifier/distortion circuit isn’t esoteric enough in many cases to warrant a patent.



No patent but you do have EPOXY!


----------



## oniduder

Do Gibson had a somewhat blunt picture of a possible amp

then I guess it’ll be a Mesa boogie or a Gibson custom amp from boogie 

I like the 6505 yaaaay we all agree


----------



## cardinal

You couldn't exactly copy someone else's circuit board, not usually because of patents but rather a copyright on the board design. But if you implement the same thing with a different board design, then, well...


----------



## AussieTerry

More pics!!!

https://www.instagram.com/p/CJujLhnFeFC/?hl=en


----------



## LCW

AussieTerry said:


> More pics!!!
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/CJujLhnFeFC/?hl=en



I'm liking this... very much. Any "NAMM" release rumors on that sucker? Or way too early?


----------



## BenjaminW

LCW said:


> I'm liking this... very much. Any "NAMM" release rumors on that sucker? Or way too early?


AFAIK, these photos are the only known evidence that this amp exists. I could always be wrong though.


----------



## Bearitone

They should call it the 5150 Zero

Quick, what’s the Roman numeral zero? Lol


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

BenjaminW said:


> AFAIK, these photos are the only known evidence that this amp exists. I could always be wrong though.



Correct. Wolfgang Van Halen sharing pictures for a recent video or photo shoot.


----------



## Werecow

Bearitone said:


> They should call it the 5150 Zero
> 
> Quick, what’s the Roman numeral zero? Lol



They didn't have an actual numeral for some reason. They used a word - _Null_. Though a few Roman officials shorted it to N.
I'm not too keen on 5150 Zero, it just reminds me of diet drinks and foods that taste horrible


----------



## Shoeless_jose

5150 Classic seems like a possibility??

Are the younger generation going to end up looking at us as "metal dads" buying all sorts of 5150 reissues/variants.


----------



## MetalDaze

Dineley said:


> 5150 Classic seems like a possibility??
> 
> Are the younger generation going to end up looking at us as "metal dads" buying all sorts of 5150 reissues/variants.



Dad metal


----------



## Deadpool_25

So I guess it’s a real thing.

5150 Iconic. 

https://www.trademarkia.com/company-elvh-inc-373911-page-1-2


----------



## Bearitone

Yooo, hoping they get rid of the stripes for it.


----------



## lewis

Ooh damn. In a straight Vs situation I don't know who I would side with.


----------



## BenjaminW

Deadpool_25 said:


> So I guess it’s a real thing.
> 
> 5150 Iconic.
> 
> https://www.trademarkia.com/company-elvh-inc-373911-page-1-2


Gimme.


----------



## budda

"hey cliff when can we expect this to be added?" - FAS guys who ignore 6505 Block


----------



## broangiel

budda said:


> "hey cliff when can we expect this to be added?" - FAS guys who ignore 6505 Block


Happens every time. The Badlander was requested approximately 2 seconds after the official announcement.


----------



## budda

broangiel said:


> Happens every time. The Badlander was requested approximately 2 seconds after the official announcement.



And the guy did not like my reply


----------



## Mathemagician

Isn’t the Badlander a slightly different EQ’d version of an existing amp? 




Dineley said:


> 5150 Classic seems like a possibility??
> 
> Are the younger generation going to end up looking at us as "metal dads" buying all sorts of 5150 reissues/variants.



God I hope so. If they think it’s uncool then there’s more for us and used prices stay reasonable, muahahaha.


----------



## BenjaminW

Mathemagician said:


> Isn’t the Badlander a slightly different EQ’d version of an existing amp?


The only thing that stands out about the Badlander sound wise AFAIK, is that it has EL-34 tubes instead of 6L6 tubes. Otherwise, I couldn't tell you what else makes them sound different than normal Rectifiers.


----------



## Boris_VTR

You can 5150 prototype on many shots in this video:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Boris_VTR said:


> You can 5150 prototype on many shots in this video:




Seems like this is the video shoot where all those pictures came from.


----------



## AussieTerry

Nice, i reckon it'll be abit overprices on release and the switch will be 50/100w. Would be nice if they put a 10w switch on the back.

They should aim for the 5150 50w market, that series sells like crazy.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I think gain / vol knobs for both the clean and crunch settings of the first channel would be a useful addition. It would set it apart from the original in a way the Peavey version was lacking.


----------



## Boris_VTR

I get that it appears to be re-design of the classic ampa but still they should include some modern features that are just almost mandatory these days (and they dont really affect the core tone):
- midi (why EVH 100 watts versions dont have midi is still mind boggling)
- separate gain for clean and rhytm
- make post gain/master volume more bedroom friendly

I hope that design is still work in progress because it looks kinda meh to me. Even just the font change on 5150 would be better. 15 years old first series 5150III 100W in this video looks way better. EVH gear so far had great design so there is still hope for this.


----------



## wakjob

Deadpool_25 said:


> I’m hearing from an excellent source that EVH is trying to get all the details on the transformers Peavey uses in the 6505. Additionally they seem to be looking to move manufacturing from Mexico to China and digging into using the same manufacturing chain as Peavey does for the 6505.
> 
> It sounds as if, now that James Brown is on staff, they’re pushing him to make basically their own “OG” 5150.
> 
> I’m not sure what to make of all that.



This is going to be a disaster...Eddie was VERY specific about the transformers used in the EVH line.
I've never played an amp with that much of a brutal punch in the chest feel as the OG EVH 100 watter.
Single notes just had that nice pumping effect that was fun also.

As cool as the the old original 5150's are, they didn't do that "thing".


----------



## Deadpool_25

wakjob said:


> This is going to be a disaster...Eddie was VERY specific about the transformers used in the EVH line.
> I've never played an amp with that much of a brutal punch in the chest feel as the OG EVH 100 watter.
> Single notes just had that nice pumping effect that was fun also.
> 
> As cool as the the old original 5150's are, they didn't do that "thing".



Ive never played an EVH 100w, but I can’t imagine the amp being “a disaster” in terms of sales or badassness. The original 5150s aren’t exactly frowned upon.


----------



## Bearitone

wakjob said:


> This is going to be a disaster...Eddie was VERY specific about the transformers used in the EVH line.
> I've never played an amp with that much of a brutal punch in the chest feel as the OG EVH 100 watter.
> Single notes just had that nice pumping effect that was fun also.
> 
> As cool as the the old original 5150's are, they didn't do that "thing".


Given that James Brown is on the case I really doubt it will be a disaster. 

I do agree the new 5150 has a great low end response though.


----------



## wakjob

"disaster" might have been a wee too much, but there's definitely something going on in the EVH as opposed to the Peavey.


----------



## BigViolin

You'll get a MIM old school 5150 with no midi or IR capability...and like it. 

Geez, I hope it's nothing like the new amps...cuz, uh they like already exist.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

Kaplan is retiring. And I think that's the 5150 reissue.


----------



## sakeido

Made in Mexico is great. Make everything in Mexico, I don't care. Price tags on made in USA stuff have gotten so comically high there is practically no value for your money.

I still don't know what a reissue of a retro 5150 is going to accomplish, but it'll be interesting nonetheless... but not if it launches at the Badlander price point. $3,000+ CAD for a tiny variety of tones, nah man


----------



## Werecow

MASS DEFECT said:


> Kaplan is retiring. And I think that's the 5150 reissue.
> View attachment 91993



He is/was awesome. Besides the 5153 design, going to a lot of trouble popping up in 5153 facebook groups, replying with information and general help for people.


----------



## Bearitone

I mean they have the high-end covered. I wouldn’t be surprised if this was a more budget friendly stripped down 5150. Even a single channel or 1.5 channel like the OG 6505/5150


----------



## MASS DEFECT

sakeido said:


> I still don't know what a reissue of a retro 5150 is going to accomplish...



Put the nail on Peavey's proverbial coffin.


----------



## Bearitone

MASS DEFECT said:


> Put the nail on Peavey's proverbial coffin.


Shiiit. I hope this forces peavey to do some cool shit like they used to. A VTM reissue would be awesome. Or a new addition to the Ultra line.


----------



## Spinedriver

MASS DEFECT said:


> Put the nail on Peavey's proverbial coffin.



Peavey amps are already pretty hard to find here in Canada. If Fender starts selling an upgraded version of their flagship amp, they are NOT going to be happy.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Time to stick a fork in Peavey.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

MASS DEFECT said:


> Put the nail on Peavey's proverbial coffin.


I thought they already did that with the invective distribution/manufacturing cockups and shutting down their Meridian plant...


----------



## sakeido

Spinedriver said:


> Peavey amps are already pretty hard to find here in Canada. If Fender starts selling an upgraded version of their flagship amp, they are NOT going to be happy.



Peavey stuff is still available in Canada? That's news to me 



KnightBrolaire said:


> I thought they already did that with the invective distribution/manufacturing cockups and shutting down their Meridian plant...



would it ever eat Peavey's lunch if the Iconic is just a 5150 with all the common sense improvements.. better clean, crunch channel from the 6505+, better volume knob. That's basically an Invective people could actually buy. Works for me.


----------



## Matt08642

sakeido said:


> Peavey stuff is still available in Canada? That's news to me



Been a good decade since any store I've been to in Ontario had a Peavey section that's for sure. I remember living in Ottawa in 2003/2004, every store had tons of Peavey, shame how it all just sorta died.


----------



## Deadpool_25

Bearitone said:


> Shiiit. I hope this forces peavey to do some cool shit like they used to. A VTM reissue would be awesome. Or a new addition to the Ultra line.



How would you feel about a new Bandit?


----------



## Bearitone

Deadpool_25 said:


> How would you feel about a new Bandit?


That would be cool. A bandit lunch box would be killer.


----------



## Deadpool_25

Bearitone said:


> That would be cool. A bandit lunch box would be killer.



What about an Invective combo with reverb? I have reason to suspect those are things that _might_ be on the horizon.


----------



## Spinedriver

Matt08642 said:


> Been a good decade since any store I've been to in Ontario had a Peavey section that's for sure. I remember living in Ottawa in 2003/2004, every store had tons of Peavey, shame how it all just sorta died.



One of the reasons I've heard was that apparently, the company that distributes Peavey in Canada was being insanely hard to deal with so stores just stopped dealing with them. That and to be honest, as of late, I don't think Peavey really has all that much to offer anymore outside of maybe the Bandit, Invective and 5305. The last 'big' change they made to their solid state amps was well over 10 years ago.


----------



## Matt08642

Spinedriver said:


> One of the reasons I've heard was that apparently, the company that distributes Peavey in Canada was being insanely hard to deal with so stores just stopped dealing with them. That and to be honest, as of late, I don't think Peavey really has all that much to offer anymore outside of maybe the Bandit, Invective and 5305. The last 'big' change they made to their solid state amps was well over 10 years ago.



What I heard from a music chain was "I will note that we are not currently a Peavey dealer, looks like they may have yet to update their online dealer list. Unfortunately they had issues with what they were charging to get product into Canada, basically forcing prices much higher than conversion from US, and we have not done business with them since."


----------



## Bearitone

Deadpool_25 said:


> What about an Invective combo with reverb? I have reason to suspect those are things that _might_ be on the horizon.


So few amps do reverb right imo. In most cases the built in reverb sounds like it was an afterthought and I prefer a reverb pedal. If it’s done right though, and doesn’t sound like it’s barely on even when cranked, then that would be awesome. 



I should really grab an Invective soon now that I think about it.


----------



## VESmedic

The new 5150 will be a totally revamped line, and have nothing to with the original line. It’s a completely original design by James brown. Those are the facts from EVH/fender. Also, a good friend of mine produced and mixed this track by wolfie, who also does all of the tremonti stuff etc, and that’s directly from them as well. So take it for what you want .


----------



## Emperoff

If they are smart, they won't mess with the current 5150 III line-up. They will probably release it as a 30th anniversary edition or something.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Why are we assuming they're gonna replace the current lineup? They didn't replace the OG with the Stealth when it released.


----------



## Bearitone

I’m telling you guys. I fucking bet it’s the Amptweaker head that James never released. Probably took the design with him to EVH.

If the preamp section is basically a tube version of the TMPro I am going to be so stoked.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

Bearitone said:


> I’m telling you guys. I fucking bet it’s the Amptweaker head that James never released. Probably took the design with him to EVH.
> 
> If the preamp section is basically a tube version of the TMPro I am going to be so stoked.



Noise gate, boost, and a sweepable fat to tight knob. Yum.


----------



## ATRguitar91

Bearitone said:


> If the preamp section is basically a tube version of the TMPro I am going to be so stoked.


If I'm remembering correctly, James said he took the OG 5150 preamp and mixed in some elements of an Ampeg VH140c. It'd be absolutely killer as a full head. 

With him there to help steward the new design, I'm expecting something awesome.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I think the Iconic is going to basically be what you see in the Mammoth WVH video, which appears to be a basic Peavey 5150 for the most part. They could do something else and call it a 5150 IV.


----------



## StevenC

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I think the Iconic is going to basically be what you see in the Mammoth WVH video, which appears to be a basic Peavey 5150 for the most part. They could do something else and call it a 5150 IV.


Ahem...

The _full _5154 spec sheet:

5150 IV
James Brown special sauce
Power switches on the front
Footswitch jack on the back
Block/Script/II/III switch per channel
On board gate
Channel insert for your boost of choice
200W
Stereo
4xEL34
4x6L6
Reorderable and switchable series and parallel effects loops
4 channels
4 channel inserts
3 band EQ with mid-shift, Q control, presence and resonance per channel
Full MIDI
7 position rotary bright knob for each channel recallable via MIDI
7 position rotary fat knob for each channel recallable via MIDI
7 position rotary tight knob for each channel recallable via MIDI
Stereo reactive loads
Stereo IR loaders
1W/25W/50W/100W/200W mode
Simulated 1000W mode (aka DLR mode)
Built in phaser that activates only on exactly the right notes
Mid cut
+/- switch
Mute switch
Pair of graphic EQs
3 modes per channel
All digital knobs for midi
2048 presets
Built in Eventide Micropitch Delay
Rackmount option
2x12 combo option with Vintage 40s
Only comes in red or stripes
Limited to 5154 of each colour per format


----------



## sakeido

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I think the Iconic is going to basically be what you see in the Mammoth WVH video, which appears to be a basic Peavey 5150 for the most part. They could do something else and call it a 5150 IV.



the 5150 III is old enough now I could see them starting to refresh the stack, phasing the basic 6L6 model out for the Iconic then refreshing the rest over the next 5-7 years kinda thing


----------



## Deadpool_25

If they’re going to call it the “Iconic” it’s almost certain to be basically an OG 5150 with just a few modern features.

Doesn’t mean they won’t also release a a 5150 IV that has the full on modern treatment. But I suspect the Iconic will be more of a throwback type deal.


----------



## Seabeast2000

StevenC said:


> Ahem...
> 
> The _full _5154 spec sheet:
> 
> 5150 IV
> James Brown special sauce
> Power switches on the front
> Footswitch jack on the back
> Block/Script/II/III switch per channel
> On board gate
> Channel insert for your boost of choice
> 200W
> Stereo
> 4xEL34
> 4x6L6
> Reorderable and switchable series and parallel effects loops
> 4 channels
> 4 channel inserts
> 3 band EQ with mid-shift, Q control, presence and resonance per channel
> Full MIDI
> 7 position rotary bright knob for each channel recallable via MIDI
> 7 position rotary fat knob for each channel recallable via MIDI
> 7 position rotary tight knob for each channel recallable via MIDI
> Stereo reactive loads
> Stereo IR loaders
> 1W/25W/50W/100W/200W mode
> Simulated 1000W mode (aka DLR mode)
> Built in phaser that activates only on exactly the right notes
> Mid cut
> +/- switch
> Mute switch
> Pair of graphic EQs
> 3 modes per channel
> All digital knobs for midi
> 2048 presets
> Built in Eventide Micropitch Delay
> Rackmount option
> 2x12 combo option with Vintage 40s
> Only comes in red or stripes
> Limited to 5154 of each colour per format


Feathers and fringe covering with tassels on knobs plz.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

sakeido said:


> the 5150 III is old enough now I could see them starting to refresh the stack



This is true. Just a reminder he started prototyping the EVH 5153 back in 2005/2006 and it released a year or two later. The amp is fucking oooooold.  I'm wondering if EVH will continue to make the OG 5153 at least until sales start to slump.


----------



## Gudbrand

Bearitone said:


> I’m telling you guys. I fucking bet it’s the Amptweaker head that James never released. Probably took the design with him to EVH.
> 
> If the preamp section is basically a tube version of the TMPro I am going to be so stoked.



I would buy one immediately. No question.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> This is true. Just a reminder he started prototyping the EVH 5153 back in 2005/2006 and it released a year or two later. The amp is fucking oooooold.  I'm wondering if EVH will continue to make the OG 5153 at least until sales start to slump.



Amps aren't cell phones.

Peavey has been making the 5150...sorry...6505 how long now? Marshall the 1959 and 2203? 

Mesa is sort of an outlier as far as mainstream amp makers that do significant refreshes every so often, most just run a design into the ground until they're forced to make changes. Maybe they'll come out with some slight component change or repackage things, but if it's selling there's little reason to reinvent the wheel.


----------



## youngthrasher9

Bearitone said:


> I’m telling you guys. I fucking bet it’s the Amptweaker head that James never released. Probably took the design with him to EVH.
> 
> If the preamp section is basically a tube version of the TMPro I am going to be so stoked.


The only reason I’d think this wasn’t the case was if Eddie never got to approve it. That much we couldn’t really ever know, though.


----------



## Necky379

Idk if it’s been posted anywhere else on here, but center right. I don’t think that’s a 5150 I’ve encountered in the wild so far.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

When do you think we're going to hear some actual solos from the kid? C'mon, Wolfie.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

youngthrasher9 said:


> The only reason I’d think this wasn’t the case was if Eddie never got to approve it. That much we couldn’t really ever know, though.



I'm actually curious if the prototype is the reason he was hired by Fender. James probably showed them the prototype, or Fender/Ed probably found out about it and loved it.

Or FWIW Ed seemed to be getting back in contact with a lot of old acquaintances before he died. 



Necky379 said:


> Idk if it’s been posted anywhere else on here, but center right. I don’t think that’s a 5150 I’ve encountered in the wild so far.




It has been. The pictures shared earlier in the thread are also pictures from the video shoot.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> When do you think we're going to hear some actual solos from the kid? C'mon, Wolfie.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



Wonder who the songs about. Pretty killer.


----------



## Gmork

I saw James make a comment in a FB group when someone commented wondering what ever happened to James browns amptweaker amp and he said he's put it away for now for a rainy day (not his words but close enough)
So who knows.
But holy s*** a tube tightmetal amp would be the ultimate metal head!
Always dreamed of it! 

On a related note, I always thought it'd be awesome if he made a compact pedalboard tube poweramp w/ res/pres to go along with his pedals


----------



## cardinal

That was a great song.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

cardinal said:


> That was a great song.



Wolfies got a talent for sure. That musical blood def runs in the family. He has a new album coming out soon. 

I'm wondering if he used the new 5153 proto on the album. It sounds great.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Okay I can't find it right now  But apparently someone leaked a catalog screenshot? Its still blurry AF, but it's a clear enough picture to show that this amp in the Mammoth video is the vinal version. 

Also FWIW, and I can't believe I didn't see this sooner and someone else pointed it out, the font is based on the stickers that Eddie himself had on his Kramer 5150.


----------



## Emperoff

Gmork said:


> On a related note, I always thought it'd be awesome if he made a compact pedalboard tube poweramp w/ res/pres to go along with his pedals



"Compact" and "tube poweramp" are two incompatible concepts. Even 1W designs wouldn't be compact.


----------



## cardinal

I'm so ready for this.


----------



## AussieTerry

Not gonna lie everytime this thread gets a new reply i get excited


----------



## Bearitone

Now that i understand the significance behind the new font for the “5150” lettering I can appreciate it.


----------



## Deadpool_25

Think anyone on this forum will get one??







FML


----------



## Bearitone

Deadpool_25 said:


> Think anyone on this forum will get one??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FML


Probably like 4 of us not including me. I want an Invective before any other amps.


----------



## Gmork

Emperoff said:


> "Compact" and "tube poweramp" are two incompatible concepts. Even 1W designs wouldn't be compact.


Ok ok... What about a tube poweramp....that IS a pedalboard! Lol


----------



## Mathemagician

Gmork said:


> Ok ok... What about a tube poweramp....that IS a pedalboard! Lol



“The tone is inside the pedalboard? Oooooh”

*proceeds to tear apart pedalboard*


----------



## technomancer

Emperoff said:


> "Compact" and "tube poweramp" are two incompatible concepts. Even 1W designs wouldn't be compact.



Really the KSR below or a 1u rack is about as compact as you're going to get... I guess you could try to do something like the 1w supply out of the Marshall mini heads that could be smaller, but that low wattage isn't really enough for anything but practice.

The KSR is roughly 5" x 5" x 10"

https://ksramps.com/product/pa50-compact-power-amp/


----------



## Emperoff

technomancer said:


> Really the KSR below or a 1u rack is about as compact as you're going to get... I guess you could try to do something like the 1w supply out of the Marshall mini heads that could be smaller, but that low wattage isn't really enough for anything but practice.
> 
> The KSR is roughly 5" x 5" x 10"
> 
> https://ksramps.com/product/pa50-compact-power-amp/



10" and weights 12,8lbs. "Compact". I don't see much live usage for this. It also costs 899$

I wonder when people will understand that you can't have everything in one package...
Do you want convenience, light weight and portability? Go SS/digital.
Do you want tubes? Go tubes, and bear the weight. Bassist understood this decades ago

People are just lazy and don't want to carry away heavy tube stuff. That's fine. Just don't use tube amps


----------



## technomancer

Emperoff said:


> 10" and weights 12,8lbs. "Compact". I don't see much live usage for this. It also costs 899$
> 
> I wonder when people will understand that you can't have everything in one package...
> Do you want convenience, light weight and portability? Go SS/digital.
> Do you want tubes? Go tubes, and bear the weight. Bassist understood this decades ago
> 
> People are just lazy and don't want to carry away heavy tube stuff. That's fine. Just don't use tube amps



Yeah my point was you're really not going to get smaller than that. There are lots of pics of the design and production and there is literally no extra space anywhere in that box... Seems to have been a brilliant move though as they're selling tons of them.


----------



## FitRocker33

technomancer said:


> Yeah my point was you're really not going to get smaller than that. There are lots of pics of the design and production and there is literally no extra space anywhere in that box... Seems to have been a brilliant move though as they're selling tons of them.



i agree as to the success of the PA50, but the choice of box design still leaves me scratching my head. I can’t understand why he didn’t go with a more horizontal case like the fryette power station. At least that way, somebody could set the Ceres or another pedal preamp on top of it. Even better would be an optional integrated bracket to hold a pedal preamp on the top. 
I can understand the decision to not go full rack mount because not everybody wants that, but it is a strange choice nonetheless.


----------



## Emperoff

FitRocker33 said:


> i agree as to the success of the PA50, but the choice of box design still leaves me scratching my head. I can’t understand why he didn’t go with a more horizontal case like the fryette power station. At least that way, somebody could set the Ceres or another pedal preamp on top of it. Even better would be an optional integrated bracket to hold a pedal preamp on the top.
> I can understand the decision to not go full rack mount because not everybody wants that, but it is a strange choice nonetheless.



Answer is clear. To be easier to integrate in a 50 lbs pedalboard 



technomancer said:


> Seems to have been a brilliant move though as they're selling tons of them.



I suppose just because of brand hype, because honestly I can't see the point of the thing... There are tons of lunchbox amps that weight kinda the same. You can't integrate that thing anywhere (unlike a class D pedal poweramp or an actual rack) and it's designed to sit in top of a cab, so why not just buy a lunchbox head instead? 

I guess they're designed for bedroom guitarists or Youtubers in mind, which would make more sense


----------



## Werecow

Deadpool_25 said:


> Think anyone on this forum will get one??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FML


I'm waiting to see how they describe the voicing they went for first. But i'm very interested. If it's just a bare bones copy of the original 5150, i'd be more tempted to go with an Invective, just because of the features it has.


----------



## Elric

LOL is there a shortage of OG 5150/6505s or something?  

The EVH line has gone as far as it can go with all the variants and EVH himself is dead so no Eddie mojo. I guess it’ll be cool to see James B;s next amp.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Elric said:


> LOL is there a shortage of OG 5150/6505s or something?
> 
> The EVH line has gone as far as it can go with all the variants and EVH himself is dead so no Eddie mojo. I guess it’ll be cool to see James B;s next amp.



There's about to be, with everyone hoarding their 5150/6505 amps and starting to charge an arm and a leg with them. And honestly given Eddie died only a few months ago, there's a significantly good chance Eddie's fingerprints are all over this amp as well.


----------



## technomancer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> There's about to be, with everyone hoarding their 5150/6505 amps and starting to charge an arm and a leg with them. And honestly given Eddie died only a few months ago, there's a significantly good chance Eddie's fingerprints are all over this amp as well.



Got to say who cares if Ed had a role in it? I have literally never bought any of the EVH amps because of EVH... I love Eddie but honestly if I was chasing his tone I'd be using an old Marshall or maybe a SLO since that's what's on the albums


----------



## Bearitone

technomancer said:


> Got to say who cares if Ed had a role in it? I have literally never bought any of the EVH amps because of EVH... I love Eddie but honestly if I was chasing his tone I'd be using an old Marshall or maybe a SLO since that's what's on the albums


^^^This. Respect to Ed but, I don't know personally know a single person who bought an 6505/5150 because they gave a shit about Van Halen at all.


----------



## AussieTerry

We buy his amps because he had such high standards that they all ended up kicking arse.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

technomancer said:


> Got to say who cares if Ed had a role in it? I have literally never bought any of the EVH amps because of EVH... I love Eddie but honestly if I was chasing his tone I'd be using an old Marshall or maybe a SLO since that's what's on the albums



I mean given he's responsible for how the 5150, III, III, Stealth, etc ended up... If he's responsible for an amp design, there's a high chance it kicks ass. 

Also I was mostly correcting the assumption that Eddie had nothing to do with this amp. I'm sure the new EVH guys (Wolfie and Matt) know what Eddie would have wanted, plus what the general population wants.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I mean given he's responsible for how the 5150, III, III, Stealth, etc ended up... If he's responsible for an amp design, there's a high chance it kicks ass.
> 
> Also I was mostly correcting the assumption that Eddie had nothing to do with this amp. I'm sure the new EVH guys (Wolfie and Matt) know what Eddie would have wanted, plus what the general population wants.



You keep saying "Eddie", was that one of James Brown's nicknames?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MaxOfMetal said:


> You keep saying "Eddie", was that one of James Brown's nicknames?



Nah, just the name of some control freak.

You know what the fuck I mean.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Okay I can't find it right now  But apparently someone leaked a catalog screenshot? Its still blurry AF, but it's a clear enough picture to show that this amp in the Mammoth video is the vinal version.
> 
> Also FWIW, and I can't believe I didn't see this sooner and someone else pointed it out, the font is based on the stickers that Eddie himself had on his Kramer 5150.



Is this the one you are talking about?


----------



## Bearitone

MaxOfMetal said:


> You keep saying "Eddie", was that one of James Brown's nicknames?


Fucking exactly! Knowing James Brown is part of it is what makes me stoked.


----------



## USMarine75

MaxOfMetal said:


> You keep saying "Eddie", was that one of James Brown's nicknames?





HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Nah, just the name of some control freak.
> 
> You know what the fuck I mean.


----------



## USMarine75

technomancer said:


> Got to say who cares if Ed had a role in it? I have literally never bought any of the EVH amps because of EVH... I love Eddie but honestly if I was chasing his tone I'd be using an old Marshall or maybe a SLO since that's what's on the albums



Buying a 5150 because you like EVH tone is like buying this...




(And yes I'm a Peavey and EVH fanboi lol)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MASS DEFECT said:


> Is this the one you are talking about?
> 
> View attachment 92759



Yep, that's it.


----------



## Elric

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> There's about to be, with everyone hoarding their 5150/6505 amps and starting to charge an arm and a leg with them. And honestly given Eddie died only a few months ago, there's a significantly good chance Eddie's fingerprints are all over this amp as well.


So, Peavey cannot make 6505s anymore?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Elric said:


> So, PEavey cannot make 6505s anymore?



Yeah, but given Peavey moved production overseas and their track record with the QC of their import gear, I'd rather pass.

Also why not wait and see what this amp ends up being before getting pissy about it?


----------



## USMarine75

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeah, but given Peavey moved production overseas and their track record with the QC of their import gear, I'd rather pass.
> 
> Also why not wait and see what this amp ends up being before getting pissy about it?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Dead image/link brosef


----------



## narad

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> And honestly given Eddie died only a few months ago, there's a significantly good chance Eddie's fingerprints are all over this amp as well.



Creepy AF


----------



## Bearitone

narad said:


> Creepy AF


----------



## BenjaminW

Deadpool_25 said:


> Think anyone on this forum will get one??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FML


I will do anything to get one. Even if it means breaking the law.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

narad said:


> Creepy AF



Dead man's touch for that Burzum endorsement


----------



## Emperoff

narad said:


> Creepy AF



Creepy you say?

https://www.guitarworld.com/news/ma...d-uncles-skeleton-uses-it-to-play-black-metal


----------



## Elric

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Also why not wait and see what this amp ends up being before getting pissy about it?


LOL. Not being pissy. Just kind of joking about the idea of reissuing an amp that is essentially still production from another company.  I said in the first quote you replied to "I guess it'll be cool to see JB's next amp". 

Only thing is I don't think EVH/Fender needs to do a straight knock off of the 5150 since the actual design is still in production... Hopefully James' will give it something different/extra. I suppose they could do an amp with the OG 5150s gain channel mostly as is and then a proper 'Fender' clean.


----------



## cardinal

Elric said:


> LOL. Not being pissy. Just kind of joking about the idea of reissuing an amp that is essentially still production from another company.  I said in the first quote you replied to "I guess it'll be cool to see JB's next amp".
> 
> Only thing is I don't think EVH/Fender needs to do a straight knock off of the 5150 since the actual design is still in production... Hopefully James' will give it something different/extra. I suppose they could do an amp with the OG 5150s gain channel mostly as is and then a proper 'Fender' clean.



Yeah, I understand why EVH/Fender might just knock off the OG 5150 since it's currently made my someone else, but I assume there's something extra here. This new amp has more knobs than the 5150/6505 but not as many as the 5152/6505+, and also the third switch on the right. So there's something else happening than a straight clone of the 6505/6505+. 

I'm excited because I've been a fan of all the 5150 iterations/derivatives, and am looking forward to what variation this brings. I like the OG 5150 when boosted (but unboosted it's a bit too hairy), the 5152 when unboosted (but boosting can give it that cocked-wah sound), and the 5153 is pretty over-the-top but at least is fun. Curious which direction this one goes.


----------



## Matt08642

EVH gear: Available at almost every store I walk in to

Peavey gear: Haven't seen a 6505 in a store for at least a decade

Top 1 reason for me to be excited about a 5150 "Iconic" version


----------



## Elric

Yeah, 5150's have certainly been a classic amp series. So I guess it will be fun, hopefully this next iteration is an upgrade in some way.


----------



## Elric

Matt08642 said:


> EVH gear: Available at almost every store I walk in to
> 
> Peavey gear: Haven't seen a 6505 in a store for at least a decade
> 
> Top 1 reason for me to be excited about a 5150 "Iconic" version


Really? Peavey is all over the place. Distribution has never been a problem for them... although I guess many places may not be carrying much stock for the big tube heads. I must be shopping online too much since Covid.


----------



## cardinal

The EVH 50 watt heads seem to be everywhere. The big 5153 and 6505 heads are pretty scarce IME (at least they were in The Before Times when I actually went out in public).


----------



## USMarine75

Elric said:


> Really? Peavey is all over the place. Distribution has never been a problem for them... although I guess many places may not be carrying much stock for the big tube heads. I must be shopping online too much since Covid.



Dealers had trouble stocking the HP and the HP2 rollout was an unmitigated disaster. I love Hartley Peavey but he has driven Peavey into the ground. From what I have heard (former employee) the strength of that company is his ownership of other profitable brands like Trace Elliott and their PA/live sound products, as well as the profit margin from moving most production to China. Stores like GC are the only places I know that had the ability to keep Peavey amps (not guitars) in stock, but you'd have to ask someone there currently whether it's still true. And from what I saw it was the MIC 112 combo that was most often in stock not the MIA 212 and head.

Lest I also remind you of the Invective issues.

Meanwhile, EVH is FMIC so they probably benefit from having the same dealer reps and dealer pipeline. Same with Charvel and Jackson.

Tl;dr you had Josh Rand as an endorsee! How have you fallen so far since.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Elric said:


> Really? Peavey is all over the place. Distribution has never been a problem for them... although I guess many places may not be carrying much stock for the big tube heads. I must be shopping online too much since Covid.



Their distribution outside of the United States has been dogshit for almost two decades now. 

EVH piggybacks on FMIC, which has the best global distribution in the whole industry.


----------



## Deadpool_25

Elric said:


> Only thing is I don't think EVH/Fender needs to do a straight knock off of the 5150 since the actual design is still in production... Hopefully James' will give it something different/extra. I suppose they could do an amp with the OG 5150s gain channel mostly as is and then a proper 'Fender' clean.



My guess would be some form of power scaling (third rocker switch on the front probably), a direct recording type output on the back, and a Fender style clean.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Deadpool_25 said:


> My guess would be some form of power scaling (third rocker switch on the front probably)


I think some would hope for a 5150/5150II switch.


----------



## sakeido

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I think some would hope for a 5150/5150II switch.



fuck yeah, this

acceptable compromise would be to include the 5150II crunch (preferably with switchable bright) as channel 2

all I know is, it needs to do more than the Badlander. Even if they're MIC or whatever full size tube amps are so much fkin money I'm not cool with one trick ponies


----------



## Seabeast2000

Script/Block toggle on the footswitch or via app/Bluetooth.


----------



## cardinal

Deadpool_25 said:


> My guess would be some form of power scaling (third rocker switch on the front probably), a direct recording type output on the back, and a Fender style clean.



Hope it's not a low power switch or variac switch. Master volume on these seems better than fine. Much rather have a I/II switch.


----------



## BenjaminW

cardinal said:


> Hope it's not a low power switch or variac switch. Master volume on these seems better than fine. Much rather have a I/II switch.


I don't see why they wouldn't have a master volume on the 5150. Having a low power/variac switch seems somewhat promising to me, but I'd rather plug a Marshall in a variac rather than use a switch on a 5150.


----------



## narad

Seabeast2000 said:


> Script/Block toggle on the footswitch or via app/Bluetooth.



I would love if there was a script/block toggle that wasn't wired in to anything. Or like raised the volume by like 0.01


----------



## cardinal

BenjaminW said:


> I don't see why they wouldn't have a master volume on the 5150. Having a low power/variac switch seems somewhat promising to me, but I'd rather plug a Marshall in a variac rather than use a switch on a 5150.



Sorry, I'm saying that I'm sure the 5150 Iconic or whatever this is will have a master volume that works just as well as the master volumes found on the OG 5150/5152 (which work really well). I personally don't see the point for a low power switch to attempt to lower volumes because you can just turn down the master.


----------



## BenjaminW

cardinal said:


> Sorry, I'm saying that I'm sure the 5150 Iconic or whatever this is will have a master volume that works just as well as the master volumes found on the OG 5150/5152 (which work really well). I personally don't see the point for a low power switch to attempt to lower volumes because you can just turn down the master.


I think it would probably make sense on the 15w model (if they decide to use 15, 50, and 100w still), maybe the 50w, but definitely not on the 100w for the low power switch.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I think a 5150/5150II switch would be a better use of everyone's time, especially compared to a low power switch. That said, the low power switch, with a 5150 Iconic, and 5150 IIconic(s) can net some more cash.


----------



## Mathemagician

Hmmmm, pouring more 5150 on my 5150, so I can play more 5150 per 5150. I’d buy that.


----------



## cardinal

Mathemagician said:


> Hmmmm, pouring more 5150 on my 5150, so I can play more 5150 per 5150. I’d buy that.



Yo dawg, I heard you like the 5150...


----------



## MASS DEFECT

Well, at least it looks like it's just as wide as the old 5150.


----------



## USMarine75

MASS DEFECT said:


> Well, at least it looks like it's just as wide as the old 5150.
> 
> 
> View attachment 94508



Are they accepting preorders yet? I'd like to be in the first batch so I can get mine before 2025.


----------



## Matt08642

USMarine75 said:


> Are they accepting preorders yet? I'd like to be in the first batch so I can get mine before 2025.



My hopes and dreams for this amp: $1499 MSRP, widely available
What will actually happen: $2799, sold out within 1 minute, never in stock again


----------



## USMarine75

Matt08642 said:


> My hopes and dreams for this amp: $1499 MSRP, widely available
> What will actually happen: $2799, sold out within 1 minute, never in stock again



Sounds about right. 

As long as it's not like the original EVH Frankenstein that was 300 pieces, only 150 available to the public, for $25k.


----------



## cardinal

So are we thinking the knobs are Rhythm Pre, Lead Pre, Rhythm bass/middle/treble, lead bass/middle/treble; rhythm post; lead post; resonance; presence?


----------



## Bearitone

Matt08642 said:


> My hopes and dreams for this amp: $1499 MSRP, widely available
> What will actually happen: $2799, sold out within 1 minute, never in stock again


If it’s going to actually compete with the 6505 it’s going to be around $1000 or under.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Bearitone said:


> If it’s going to actually compete with the 6505 it’s going to be around $1000 or under.



If it's actually available to buy, they can charge whatever. The Peavey stuff has been MIA from stores for what seems like forever now. 

A 25% to 35% premium means nothing if the alternative isn't readily available. 

With rumors of some pretty significant price increases on the horizon for EVH Gear, I wouldn't be surprised if they're not at all concerned with undercutting Peavey who can't manufacture thier way out of a paper bag right now.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

USMarine75 said:


> Are they accepting preorders yet? I'd like to be in the first batch so I can get mine before 2025.



Was there a preorder for the 1st Stealth? Maybe big box stores will have a preorder like say, Sweetwater.


----------



## Bearitone

We should all throw down our guesses. 
My guess:
$950 to $1100.
$1250 max.


----------



## Matt08642

Bearitone said:


> We should all throw down our guesses.
> My guess:
> $950 to $1100.
> $1250 max.



Ok sick, so I'm thinking $3200 in Canada for no reason


----------



## technomancer

For the 100w I'm going with $2599 (or more if they increase prices on all the other amps)


----------



## buriedoutback

The 5150 font is hurting my eyes


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

buriedoutback said:


> The 5150 font is hurting my eyes



Peavey probably owns the original logo/font I guess? So it seems like they went with the original font. That or it was just an artistic choice.


----------



## buriedoutback

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Peavey probably owns the original logo/font I guess? So it seems like they went with the original font. That or it was just an artistic choice.


ooof I didn't know that was the original 5150 font. Not my thing.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Bearitone said:


> We should all throw down our guesses.
> My guess:
> $950 to $1100.
> $1250 max.


pssh they won't undercut their 5153 sales with those prices.
If this is supposed to be just a 5150 2 channel reissue, then mayyyybe 1400$ for a 50w to put it on parity w the stealth.

but as a 4 channel with extra bells and whistles? no fucking way. I'd bet minimum 2500$ for the 100w version and like 2200$ for a 50w


----------



## USMarine75

MASS DEFECT said:


> Was there a preorder for the 1st Stealth? Maybe big box stores will have a preorder like say, Sweetwater.



EVH stuff is always a preorder lol. I have a Frankie Relic, 50w Stealth and cab, and a purple Wolfgang Special all "preordered".


----------



## MASS DEFECT

KnightBrolaire said:


> pssh they won't undercut their 5153 sales with those prices.
> If this is supposed to be just a 5150 2 channel reissue, then mayyyybe 1400$ for a 50w to put it on parity w the stealth.
> 
> but as a 4 channel with extra bells and whistles? no fucking way. I'd bet minimum 2500$ for the 100w version and like 2200$ for a 50w



Looks like this has a 100w and 50w half power switch. 

I think below 2k. $1999. lmao


----------



## Kyle Jordan

No real idea what this throwback 5150 may cost, I’ll say $2199. I do however think that if they’re planning on releasing a monster 4 channel with all kinds of bells and whistles that they almost literally have to set the MSRP at $5150.


----------



## FearComplex

buriedoutback said:


> The 5150 font is hurting my eyes



Could be my suspect eyesight but the 0 even seems to be slightly higher than the other digits. The font itself is horrible. Hope that's a rough prototype.


----------



## feraledge

I think the new models are mostly a way to bring up prices, but if the switches are on the front, it could be worth it.
50w: $1,499
100w: $2,299

Still just want a 50w Stealth…


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

FearComplex said:


> Could be my suspect eyesight but the 0 even seems to be slightly higher than the other digits. The font itself is horrible. Hope that's a rough prototype.


Doubt it.


----------



## FitRocker33

I guess EVH stuff will be right up there with Friedman/Soldano prices before long…
I bought my 50w stealth because at 1299.99(when I bought it) I felt it was a killer amp for the price point whether or not it spoke Spanish.

At 2500 bucks you’ve got way too many other options for high quality builders. KSR, REVV, Dover, Splawn, driftwood, just to name a few

this irritates the shit out of me much like 1800-2000 dollar Indonesian/Korean guitars

I just see the profit margins continuing to widen while the prices go up by hundreds every year and the QC is still a 3.5 out of 5 stars at best. 
If you want a guitar made right, buy Japanese (for the most part) or prepare to shell out a few grand


----------



## USMarine75

FitRocker33 said:


> I guess EVH stuff will be right up there with Friedman/Soldano prices before long…
> I bought my 50w stealth because at 1299.99(when I bought it) I felt it was a killer amp for the price point whether or not it spoke Spanish.
> 
> At 2500 bucks you’ve got way too many other options for high quality builders. KSR, REVV, Dover, Splawn, driftwood, just to name a few
> 
> this irritates the shit out of me much like 1800-2000 dollar Indonesian/Korean guitars
> 
> I just see the profit margins continuing to widen while the prices go up by hundreds every year and the QC is still a 3.5 out of 5 stars at best.
> If you want a guitar made right, buy Japanese (for the most part) or prepare to shell out a few grand



Maybe it's just me and my taste... but I think if you A/B a Friedman vs an EVH they are comparable in all things but price. I have said it before and will continue to but EVH products are the best value in the market. Their 212 cab for $499 is phenomenal. The Wolfgang Special used to be MIJ with an SKB custom case for $899. It's $999 now with no case and MIM, but that is still a decent value. Their $649 MIC Wolfgang Standards are good and have crazy good QC and parts for... you know... being MIC. Their 50w amps are $1000-1300 which is perfect market pricing IMO.


----------



## FitRocker33

I badly want a stealth el34 100w too, but no way I’m paying 2500 for one.


----------



## eaeolian

Werecow said:


> I think power switches on the front is the least likely of those things to happen



...and Block/Script switches that do absolutely nothing are the most likely.


----------



## FitRocker33

eaeolian said:


> ...and Block/Script switches that do absolutely nothing are the most likely.



yeah I can’t understand how people still don’t get that the two amps are literally the same circuit with the exception of the stock power tubes. Block=script. The 5150 II however is a different story


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

FitRocker33 said:


> yeah I can’t understand how people still don’t get that the two amps are literally the same circuit with the exception of the stock power tubes. Block=script. The 5150 II however is a different story



Gotta get that $$$ when selling your 5150 3 -5x above standard price.


----------



## USMarine75

eaeolian said:


> ...and Block/Script switches that do absolutely nothing are the most likely.



The other is a serial switch...

So you can switch to a low serial number for resale.


----------



## Seabeast2000

USMarine75 said:


> The other is a serial switch...
> 
> So you can switch to a low serial number for resale.


I think the block script switch should be a 1dB clean boost so everyone can pick a side.


----------



## Werecow

Seabeast2000 said:


> I think the block script switch should be a 1dB clean boost so everyone can pick a side.


1dB boost, but the amp chooses by random whether it goes on Block or Script each time it powers up


----------



## Seabeast2000

Werecow said:


> 1dB boost, but the amp chooses by random whether it goes on Block or Script each time it powers up



Nations will crumble.


----------



## Spinedriver

MaxOfMetal said:


> Their distribution outside of the United States has been dogshit for almost two decades now.
> 
> EVH piggybacks on FMIC, which has the best global distribution in the whole industry.



Yup... Here in Canada, the EVH stuff is pretty easy to come by but you can't even find a Peavey Bandit in stores. The only way you're going to get your hands on a Peavey amp up here is by tracking down a used one either online or maybe at a pawn shop.


----------



## gnoll

I don't understand what this is. A Peavey copy? If so why? Peaveys are pretty much everywhere and cheap, no? Can someone explain?


----------



## AussieTerry

gnoll said:


> I don't understand what this is. A Peavey copy? If so why? Peaveys are pretty much everywhere and cheap, no? Can someone explain?




Nono no, the peavey was designed by James Brown alongside EVH, James Brown has now gone and joined the EVH company, I think he controls half alongside Wolf.

This isnt a copy its the originator making a whole new amp.


----------



## USMarine75

AussieTerry said:


> Nono no, the peavey was designed by James Brown alongside EVH, James Brown has now gone and joined the EVH company, I think he controls half alongside Wolf.
> 
> This isnt a copy its the originator making a whole new amp.



It's like accusing Tom Anderson of ripping off Schecter.

Or accusing Mike Knaggs of ripping off PRS.


----------



## Deadpool_25

AussieTerry said:


> This isnt a copy its the originator making a whole new amp.



Kinda true. However it does seem kinda shitty that James would call his old friend who’s still at Peavey and start asking questions about Peavey’s Chinese manufacturing chain and about the transformers which, according to that friend, “James doesn’t know anything about.” At least that friend felt like it was a shitty thing to do. He did say he didn’t think James would have done that on his own and that the company probably pressured him into asking. It would be interesting to hear James’ side of that story.

Again, that friend said he thought the amp was gonna be an “exact copy” of the 5151. I said I thought that was odd and that they’d “probably have to change something or add some modern features, right?”. But the guy said “no, they’re making an exact copy.” At this point it doesn’t look to be an exact copy, though it’ll be interesting to see just how close it is.

Anyway, I can’t imagine I won’t try to pick one up.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

gnoll said:


> Peaveys are pretty much everywhere and cheap, no?



Um...no. 

Peavey manufacturing and distribution are both severely limited, and have been for awhile, and that means you can't even buy 6505 series heads at the moment, with not too rosey an outlook for the foreseeable future.

You can't even get used non-MH or rough/local only/overpriced Plus used unless you luck into something local or willing to pay to ship from some small guitar shop abroad.

So with no new ones, limited used options, there's a pretty big hole where something like this would fit.

EVH Gear is manufactured and distributed by FMIC, so they'll be able to make tons of these and get them out the door.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Peavey has been a shell of its former self for years, and is limping its way to a sad end. Considering how they can barely get simple 6505s out the door, it is mind boggling that they basically wanted to put on a 5153 killer with all in one capabilities, including gate, boost, and power supply.


----------



## USMarine75

gnoll said:


> I don't understand what this is. A Peavey copy? If so why? Peaveys are pretty much everywhere and cheap, no? Can someone explain?



Also, Peaveys aren't cheap any more. If you're going to pay $1k for a 20+ year old amp why not pay $1200 for a new one?


----------



## MASS DEFECT

Peavey cant even support their own endorsers right now. This well known death metal band cant even get 6505 heads and cabs for their tour coming in the next 4 months.


----------



## budda

USMarine75 said:


> Also, Peaveys aren't cheap any more. If you're going to pay $1k for a 20+ year old amp why not pay $1200 for a new one?



Mojo!


----------



## Matt08642

I wish I knew what was actually going on with Peavey. They have such a weird, unfocused product line and can't make any of it, but keep introducing new things like the Invective MH and those NOS Wolfgangs oops I mean HP2s that were built in Europe or something?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Matt08642 said:


> I wish I knew what was actually going on with Peavey. They have such a weird, unfocused product line and can't make any of it, but keep introducing new things like the Invective MH and those NOS Wolfgangs oops I mean HP2s that were built in Europe or something?


Someone needs to pull the plug already.


----------



## Werecow

Matt08642 said:


> I wish I knew what was actually going on with Peavey. They have such a weird, unfocused product line and can't make any of it, but keep introducing new things like the Invective MH and those NOS Wolfgangs oops I mean HP2s that were built in Europe or something?


From my viewpoint across the pond, they seem to be taking exactly the same route as Randall. Introducing new products that i'm actually interested in, of which i never see literally a single item in a shop. It's pretty sad to see.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Matt08642 said:


> I wish I knew what was actually going on with Peavey. They have such a weird, unfocused product line and can't make any of it, but keep introducing new things like the Invective MH and those NOS Wolfgangs oops I mean HP2s that were built in Europe or something?



Peavey hasn't really recovered from near insolvency from a few years back. 

They have the name and branding, and Hartley is still top dog, but that doesn't really mean much now that everything is outsourced.

The money just isn't there anymore. So they limp along while the checks to the contractors and OEMs keep cashing. 

The death of Eddie was the time to really capitalize, and even then they couldn't make it happen. 



Werecow said:


> From my viewpoint across the pond, they seem to be taking exactly the same route as Randall. Introducing new products that i'm actually interested in, of which i never see literally a single item in a shop. It's pretty sad to see.



Randall is in something of a unique situation. The parent company of the parent company of the parent company that owns the company that owns Randall isn't interested in the musical instrument market, so the brand just died on the vine.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

MaxOfMetal said:


> Randall is in something of a unique situation. The parent company of the parent company of the parent company that owns the company that owns Randall isn't interested in the musical instrument market, so the brand just died on the vine.


Which is weird because they had a lot of amps, a lot of signature gear that seemed interesting, etc.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Which is weird because they had a lot of amps, a lot of signature gear that seemed interesting, etc.



Small potatoes for the absolute behemoth of a conglomerate that just wanted some patents off of one of the parent companies.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

MaxOfMetal said:


> Small potatoes for the absolute behemoth of a conglomerate that just wanted some patents off of one of the parent companies.


So then sell off the subsidiaries to someone who might actually give a shit about the company. Now Randall and Washburn are both pretty much dead.


----------



## LeftOurEyes

Spaced Out Ace said:


> So then sell off the subsidiaries to someone who might actually give a shit about the company. Now Randall and Washburn are both pretty much dead.



Thing is they dont want to sell them either because they use their losses as a tax write off for the parent companies. At some point these companies being used do eventually go bankrupt or sold off again though.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

LeftOurEyes said:


> Thing is they dont want to sell them either because they use their losses as a tax write off for the parent companies. At some point these companies being used do eventually go bankrupt or sold off again though.


Yeah, they basically offset their debt by dumping it onto subsidiaries, essentially, from what I understand.


----------



## Elric

Matt08642 said:


> I wish I knew what was actually going on with Peavey. They have such a weird, unfocused product line and can't make any of it, but keep introducing new things like the Invective MH and those NOS Wolfgangs oops I mean HP2s that were built in Europe or something?


They’re following Randall’s lead.


----------



## FitRocker33

If EVH releases its own Mexican made 6505/5150/etc it will likely be made better and more reliable. I took a chance on a brand new Chinese made 6505+ almost a year ago despite hating Chinese made amps. It had to go to the service shop for problems after a few weeks of owning it. I took that as a sign and got rid of it in favor of an EVH stealth 50w and haven’t had any issues since(knock on wood).

let peavey die off...seems they deserve it at this point


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

And Peavey used to be the brand that had a reputation for being pretty solidly reliable. Pretty sad.


----------



## Deadpool_25

I thought I’d posted some of these quotes before but I guess not.

“EVH is outsourcing all of their tube amps to China and is actively using our CM to try to get copies of our transformers. Tell as many people as you like. They're planning to knock off the "original" 5150 now that Eddie is gone.”

“[CM is] Contact manufacturer for tube amps. They're going to all of our suppliers trying to get our formula for our prices.”

“James left 16 years ago and there's still no difference from the originals, as a result. Now they are also desperate to get the price down however they can, so China.”

“[James] actually called to get whatever info he could about our transformers, etc.. He doesn't know anything about the magic in there and so they are coming for ours.”

“It's to be expected, I guess. James left in 2004 and knows virtually nothing about making Chinese tube amps.”


----------



## Kyle Jordan

5150 is right, because it's getting kind of crazy.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Deadpool_25 said:


> I thought I’d posted some of these quotes before but I guess not.
> 
> “EVH is outsourcing all of their tube amps to China and is actively using our CM to try to get copies of our transformers. Tell as many people as you like. They're planning to knock off the "original" 5150 now that Eddie is gone.”
> 
> “[CM is] Contact manufacturer for tube amps. They're going to all of our suppliers trying to get our formula for our prices.”
> 
> “James left 16 years ago and there's still no difference from the originals, as a result. Now they are also desperate to get the price down however they can, so China.”
> 
> “[James] actually called to get whatever info he could about our transformers, etc.. He doesn't know anything about the magic in there and so they are coming for ours.”
> 
> “It's to be expected, I guess. James left in 2004 and knows virtually nothing about making Chinese tube amps.”



I'm assuming this is someone from Peavey? Because honestly given the horror stories I've read about Peavey import gear, I don't think Peavey knows much about making Chinese amps either.  Man they sound bitter.


----------



## technomancer

Deadpool_25 said:


> I thought I’d posted some of these quotes before but I guess not.
> 
> “EVH is outsourcing all of their tube amps to China and is actively using our CM to try to get copies of our transformers. Tell as many people as you like. They're planning to knock off the "original" 5150 now that Eddie is gone.”
> 
> “[CM is] Contact manufacturer for tube amps. They're going to all of our suppliers trying to get our formula for our prices.”
> 
> “James left 16 years ago and there's still no difference from the originals, as a result. Now they are also desperate to get the price down however they can, so China.”
> 
> “[James] actually called to get whatever info he could about our transformers, etc.. He doesn't know anything about the magic in there and so they are coming for ours.”
> 
> “It's to be expected, I guess. James left in 2004 and knows virtually nothing about making Chinese tube amps.”



This is hilarious. There is literally no "magic" in a cheap import transformer, nor in transformers in general. This sounds like somebody having an oh shit moment and trying to create FUD because a competitor is coming out with a similar amp. It's also funny as hell because this was in the works before Eddie passed so making it sound like it is some nefarious project being done only because he died simply isn't true.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

technomancer said:


> This is hilarious. There is literally no "magic" in a cheap import transformer, nor in transformers in general. This sounds like somebody having an oh shit moment and trying to create FUD because a competitor is coming out with a similar amp. It's also funny as hell because this was in the works before Eddie passed so making it sound like it is some nefarious project being done only because he died simply isn't true.



You can just taste the salt coming from the quotes.  

The first mention of this amp came up only a week after Eddie passed. There's a guarenteed chance this amp has been in development for years, only for it's development to be put on hold because of Eddie's health problems.


----------



## USMarine75

Well at least Hartley treats his employees well....


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

USMarine75 said:


> Well at least Hartley treats his employees well....


----------



## Deadpool_25

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm assuming this is someone from Peavey?



Yes


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Deadpool_25 said:


> I thought I’d posted some of these quotes before but I guess not.
> 
> “EVH is outsourcing all of their tube amps to China and is actively using our CM to try to get copies of our transformers. Tell as many people as you like. They're planning to knock off the "original" 5150 now that Eddie is gone.”
> 
> “[CM is] Contact manufacturer for tube amps. They're going to all of our suppliers trying to get our formula for our prices.”
> 
> “James left 16 years ago and there's still no difference from the originals, as a result. Now they are also desperate to get the price down however they can, so China.”
> 
> “[James] actually called to get whatever info he could about our transformers, etc.. He doesn't know anything about the magic in there and so they are coming for ours.”
> 
> “It's to be expected, I guess. James left in 2004 and knows virtually nothing about making Chinese tube amps.”



Hartley gonna Hartley.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

Now, I wonder if it would sell better if they made this in the US. Maybe Mesa Boogie prices at 2.5-2.8k for a US made original spec 5150.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

MASS DEFECT said:


> Now, I wonder if it would sell better if they made this in the US. Maybe Mesa Boogie prices at 2.5-2.8k for a US made original spec 5150.



The MIM provenance hasn't hurt existing EVH Gear sales, I don't see this being an outlier. 

It's likely not worth the small percentage of possible added sales vs. tooling up Fender's USA amp works.


----------



## Deadpool_25

MaxOfMetal said:


> Hartley gonna Hartley.



Probably, but the quotes aren’t from Hartley.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Deadpool_25 said:


> Probably, but the quotes aren’t from Hartley.



Maybe not directly, but he's there.


----------



## CTID

every time i see the name peavey now, i think of that episode of undercover bosses where homie went into the factory, realized that their low-level employees were underpaid and had shit benefits, "saw the error of their ways" and promised improvements and then did jack shit

also, i work at the guitar store (albeit one of the smaller ones in the chain) and in the past 3+ months the only peavey i've seen is a used 6505 MH, we don't stock any of their amps


----------



## soul_lip_mike

MASS DEFECT said:


> Peavey cant even support their own endorsers right now. This well known death metal band cant even get 6505 heads and cabs for their tour coming in the next 4 months.


Who?


----------



## LCW

MaxOfMetal said:


> The MIM provenance hasn't hurt existing EVH Gear sales, I don't see this being an outlier.
> 
> It's likely not worth the small percentage of possible added sales vs. tooling up Fender's USA amp works.



No but if it ends up “Made in China” that will surely hurt the image. I have and would buy MiM. Not MiC though.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

LCW said:


> No but if it ends up “Made in China” that will surely hurt the image.



Not as much as you think.

Maybe some niche pockets of the enthusiast market, but MIC gear in general sells crazy good as is. 

Every year folks care less and less about where guitars and gear are manufactured.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

MaxOfMetal said:


> Not as much as you think.
> 
> Maybe some niche pockets of the enthusiast market, but MIC gear in general sells crazy good as is.
> 
> Every year folks care less and less about where guitars and gear are manufactured.


Then why are the Apples of the world paying to have bills that could have their products labeled as made by forced labor stricken down and or altered?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Then why are the Apples of the world paying to have bills that could have their products labeled as made by forced labor stricken down and or altered?



Apple has been trying to distance themselves from Foxconn for years, FMIC or Gibson or ESP haven't had to deal with the same public fallout.


----------



## Deadpool_25

I believe that there will be a contingent of forum types that will rail against the amps being MIC but they’ll be in the overwhelming minority overall and the amps will sell like hot cakes.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Deadpool_25 said:


> I believe that there will be a contingent of forum types that will rail against the amps being MIC but they’ll be in the overwhelming minority overall and the amps will sell like hot cakes.


If they are MIC then just buy a Bugera or a different type of amp entirely.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

This was the same conversation that was had when the 6505 went MIC, and when EVH Gear was found to be MIM...and see how it turned out. 

The 6505s have sold out, and EVH Gear is incredibly popular. 

I'm old enough to remember when folks made the same arguments about guitar brands going to Japan, and then South Korea, and later Indonesia, and that hasn't been the "end times" like suspected. Heck, folks _want_ MIK now.


----------



## Choop

I would only be weary due to the QC from products made in China tending to be all over the place, but that's not necessarily a condemnation. Seems like it varies by the company and how tight the QC is, what kinds of corners end up getting cut, etc. Fender is still going to want to make a successful product.

I also wouldn't look at the current market as an indication for people's overall buying preferences, though. Everything hobby related is selling pretty hot.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Choop said:


> I would only be weary due to the QC from products made in China tending to be all over the place, but that's not necessarily a condemnation. Seems like it varies by the company and how tight the QC is, what kinds of corners end up getting cut, etc. Fender is still going to want to make a successful product.
> 
> I also wouldn't look at the current market as an indication for people's overall buying preferences, though. Everything hobby related is selling pretty hot.



If there's one thing we should know by now, is that country of origin means absolutely nothing. It's all about the price point and QA/QC measures the company feels like investing in. This stuff isn't made in small sweatshops using 19th century methods and machinery, it's all made in specialized, modern, professional OEM factories. 

There's absolutely nothing new about either brands selling very well regardless of where the product is made. This was true long before the "covid bump" or even Eddie's passing. Of course it's a contributor, but Peavey and EVH Gear were having no problems selling amps before.


----------



## FitRocker33

Didn’t EVH move their amp production from Vietnam to Mexico in the first place because the Vietnam amps were made so badly? Why would they want to tempt fate a second time I just don’t get it.

ironically I’m typing this post on a Chinese made iPhone 12….


----------



## MaxOfMetal

FitRocker33 said:


> Didn’t EVH move their amp production from Vietnam to Mexico in the first place because the Vietnam amps were made so badly? Why would they want to tempt fate a second time I just don’t get it.
> 
> ironically I’m typing this post on a Chinese made iPhone 12….



My understanding was they were made at Fender's OEM in Vietnam while the Mexican amp works was being scaled up. 

There were issues with early EVH 100 watt heads, but those were design related, and quietly changed in production. 

They were only made in Vietnam for a year or two. 

But, while both in Asia, Vietnam and China are two different places. So I don't see the connection. 

Don't get me wrong. I get it. I buy the USA Red Wings for work with the USA Carhartt pants, and then drive my American assembled truck to my American manufacturing job. 

But, it's a global economy now, and the capabilities of Chinese manufacturing operations compared to even two decades ago is amazing, and it shows in the products. 

I'll compare my MIC Eastman to ANYTHING. It's damn good, and I have a USA Gretsch hanging right next to it. 

The thing is, maybe these will be duds, but it's not going to be because they're made in China, it's going to be because FMIC or EVH Gear drop the ball on holding thier manufacturing operations accountable. That happens in manufacturing the world over.


----------



## USMarine75

MaxOfMetal said:


> My understanding was they were made at Fender's OEM in Vietnam while the Mexican amp works was being scaled up.
> 
> There were issues with early EVH 100 watt heads, but those were design related, and quietly changed in production.
> 
> They were only made in Vietnam for a year or two.
> 
> But, while both in Asia, Vietnam and China are two different places. So I don't see the connection.
> 
> Don't get me wrong. I get it. I buy the USA Red Wings for work with the USA Carhartt pants, and then drive my American assembled truck to my American manufacturing job.
> 
> But, it's a global economy now, and the capabilities of Chinese manufacturing operations compared to even two decades ago is amazing, and it shows in the products.
> 
> I'll compare my MIC Eastman to ANYTHING. It's damn good, and I have a USA Gretsch hanging right next to it.
> 
> The thing is, maybe these will be duds, but it's not going to be because they're made in China, it's going to be because FMIC or EVH Gear drop the ball on holding thier manufacturing operations accountable. That happens in manufacturing the world over.



FWIW I believe a lot of high end / expensive baby furniture comes from Vietnam. Not sure about their soldering skills though lol.

And yes I believe it was only first 2 years they were MIV.

And about MIK... I've mentioned before, but back around 2000-2004 when Peavey was making MIK Wolfgangs, they were considered cheap garbage. The metalwork was horrendous and the metal they sourced was cheap and brittle (maybe Chinese?). The fretwork was average at best and the wood quality was also bad. They used bad looking photoquilt tops too. Yet now MIK is considered mid tier (at worst) and is often on par with the best factory / production lines available.


----------



## Choop

MaxOfMetal said:


> There's absolutely nothing new about either brands selling very well regardless of where the product is made. This was true long before the "covid bump" or even Eddie's passing. Of course it's a contributor, but Peavey and EVH Gear were having no problems selling amps before.



I mean, the covid supply disruptions definitely contributed to supply not being able to meet demand, coupled with higher general demand for practically everything. Not saying they weren't going to sell well, but it is a different situation than under normal market conditions.


----------



## Steo

So if these new 5150's are being made in China, we can expect a Bugera/ no name Ali express version for half the price too??


----------



## Deadpool_25

Spaced Out Ace said:


> If they are MIC then just buy a Bugera or a different type of amp entirely.


 
No


----------



## Matt08642

I've never understood the aversion towards making things in China from a technical/skills-based standpoint. Human rights issues aside, what makes Chinese people less adept at soldering basic (in the context of their line of work) shit like an amp? AFAIK the companies set the QC with their dollars, so unless EVH says "Hey make some bottom of the barrel shit and just get it out the door", It's probably fine.


----------



## technomancer

Matt08642 said:


> I've never understood the aversion towards making things in China from a technical/skills-based standpoint. Human rights issues aside, what makes Chinese people less adept at soldering basic (in the context of their line of work) shit like an amp? AFAIK the companies set the QC with their dollars, so unless EVH says "Hey make some bottom of the barrel shit and just get it out the door", It's probably fine.



It's from a long tradition of cheap companies building low quality products using crap components with assembly in China. There is no reason Chinese products can't be high quality... but traditionally that is not why manufacturers have gone to China. Then you have the 'Merica! crowd on top of that track record.


----------



## USMarine75

Matt08642 said:


> I've never understood the aversion towards making things in China from a technical/skills-based standpoint. Human rights issues aside, what makes Chinese people less adept at soldering basic (in the context of their line of work) shit like an amp? AFAIK the companies set the QC with their dollars, so unless EVH says "Hey make some bottom of the barrel shit and just get it out the door", It's probably fine.



Already answered but I'll also add empirically bad metallurgy involved. Their steel, solder, iron, etc all has high impurities and improper ratios. So you get week steel and solder with poor conductivity that cracks easily. 

They also have poor governmental regulation for things like this. As an example a majority of the world's fake cosmetics are MIC. And not just oh well who cares... they are dangerous chemicals that children are applying to their skin. 

Which is weird because IIRC a majority of the world's electrical components are MIC with no issues.


----------



## Matt08642

USMarine75 said:


> Already answered but I'll also add empirically bad metallurgy involved. Their steel, solder, iron, etc all has high impurities and improper ratios. So you get week steel and solder with poor conductivity that cracks easily.



Doesn't this just play in to what the company (in this case EVH gear) tells them to make and at what price point? If EVH proposes they make a 5150 that can sell for $999 in the states and that they need an obscene amount made per day, you're going to get dirt cheap components with poor QC. If EVH proposes more budget for components, surely the Chinese factories can comply or be provided the higher quality stuff.


----------



## USMarine75

Matt08642 said:


> Doesn't this just play in to what the company (in this case EVH gear) tells them to make and at what price point? If EVH proposes they make a 5150 that can sell for $999 in the states and that they need an obscene amount made per day, you're going to get dirt cheap components with poor QC. If EVH proposes more budget for components, surely the Chinese factories can comply or be provided the higher quality stuff.



Well IMO there is so much that goes into it. For example even when MII guitars weren't as good as they are now (eg Iron Label) G&L imports were mostly excellent. But there is a lot to be said about the supply and production chain. With G&L they got a final inspection in US before distribution. And I believe all the parts are MIA and shipped overseas for the cheap assembly not cheap (at the time) parts sourcing. Contrast that with early Joyo stuff that blew up lol. YMMV?


----------



## Veldar

USMarine75 said:


> Already answered but I'll also add empirically bad metallurgy involved. Their steel, solder, iron, etc all has high impurities and improper ratios. So you get week steel and solder with poor conductivity that cracks easily.
> 
> They also have poor governmental regulation for things like this. As an example a majority of the world's fake cosmetics are MIC. And not just oh well who cares... they are dangerous chemicals that children are applying to their skin.
> 
> Which is weird because IIRC a majority of the world's electrical components are MIC with no issues.



Can I be that annoying guy and get a source on this?

Honestly everything is made in China, even a lot of electronics like capacitors or basic chips.

You don't see people who buy Chinese made synths/grooveboxes complain anywhere near as much as guitarists regarding quality


----------



## USMarine75

Veldar said:


> Can I be that annoying guy and get a source on this?
> 
> Honestly everything is made in China, even a lot of electronics like capacitors or basic chips.
> 
> You don't see people who buy Chinese made synths/grooveboxes complain anywhere near as much as guitarists regarding quality



No worries...

https://www.google.com/amp/s/mobile.reuters.com/article/amp/idUSKBN19V0G4

https://lowpowerlab.com/2013/06/19/from-china-with-love-bad-solder-paste/

https://qualityinspection.org/quality-systems-china-manufacturers/

The article below explains it. High quality is possible and there are many products that prove so (Eastman guitars as just one example). But you get what you pay for. And China will produce products as cheap as you want, and unfortunately this is what leads to the Chinese poor quality moniker. The demand for cheap Chinese crap and knockoffs is unfortunately high, and China will gladly fulfill this.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.intouch-quality.com/blog/youre-wrong-chinese-factories-dont-only-make-poor-quality-products?hs_amp=true

Also, knockoffs are the number one export of China lol. And not just Pradda bags. Knockoff IC chips and even pharmaceuticals get substituted for real. US pharmacies have accidentally sourced fake drugs and sold them. Companies have sourced parts that are super subpar quality even though they paid for OEM. Just look at all of the Amazon issues with fakes. There are high end factories, but there are so many scam ones. Here is an article that talks a bit about it below.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.nytimes.com/wirecutter/blog/amazon-counterfeit-fake-products/amp/

Lastly, watch these:
https://www.google.com/search?gs_ss...ndroid-att-us&sourceid=chrome-mobile&ie=UTF-8

https://m.imdb.com/title/tt11348916/


----------



## Deadpool_25

I think the question about why assembly workers in China should be any less competent is a valid one. I would think as time has gone on and the workers have become more experienced, and as the US companies have likely pushed for higher quality overall, Chinese production _should_ be close to rivaling US production by now. 

Many products are assembled in America using parts sourced from China. So a lack of quality components would still apply right? EVH amps are made in Mexico but I’d bet most of the parts are still from China.


----------



## katsumura78

Any new info on this amp ? At the end of the day the only thing that matters for most players is reliability and how it sounds…. I’d love to buy a USA made 5150 but the odds of it happening are slim to none.


----------



## Emperoff

I think the benefit of having stuff MIC (or whatever) has the most benefits in labour costs and logistics, since local made stuff will most likely need chinese electronics anyway.

Having worked in a factory for a few years, I know first hand how QC works and it's all about the customer and it's quality demands. Machines can make different stuff but priorities change depending on what is being made and for whom.

Chinese workers are probably as capable as anyone else, but there is also a degree of expectations involved. People won't expect QC to be as good as other brands for the price point which in turn gives the brand the excuse to lower the QC threshold for more profit.

As long as they are reliable and priced accordingly, people won't mind. If they end up being like the current Ampeg SVT line MIC (which are unreliable as shit compared to the old USA ones) they can keep them...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

If the country of origin is reflect in the price, then fine, but I don't know how many will want to pay $1,500 or so for an MIC 5150.


----------



## FitRocker33

And that is where the problem for consumers in the instrument world appears….
When companies move production overseas to cut THEIR costs while seemingly RAISING the price tag of the goods to an amount that is not equivalent to the quality of the goods being sold. 
I don’t want to pay more of my hard earned money for a product made cheaply that won’t last so that the CEO can pay off his Ferrari


----------



## Matt08642

FitRocker33 said:


> And that is where the problem for consumers in the instrument world appears….
> When companies move production overseas to cut THEIR costs while seemingly RAISING the price tag of the goods to an amount that is not equivalent to the quality of the goods being sold.
> I don’t want to pay more of my hard earned money for a product made cheaply that won’t last so that the CEO can pay off his Ferrari



Not even just instruments, it's everything. I'm coming full circle wanting to just build everything I can on my own because even expensive shit is just that - Shit.

Furniture is especially terrible, expensive couches that start to fall apart in 6 months, cabinets and dressers where the parts don't even fit together nicely, etc.


----------



## Demiurge

Spaced Out Ace said:


> If the country of origin is reflect in the price, then fine, but I don't know how many will want to pay $1,500 or so for an MIC 5150.



It's a steal for folks looking for something to plug their $2800 MII Strandbergs into.


----------



## Emperoff

Demiurge said:


> It's a steal for folks looking for something to plug their $2800 MII Strandbergs into.



bwahahahaha


----------



## Mathemagician

I own a Bugera 6262 pre-infinium from back in the day. All it confirmed for me was that I love 5150’s. I own an FM3 that I’m 99% sure is MIC. And I use the 5153 model the most. If it sounds how I want it to sound and the built quality tolerances are up to par I really stop caring. And I love buying US when I can. But…5150.


----------



## Emperoff

Mathemagician said:


> I own a Bugera 6262 pre-infinium from back in the day. All it confirmed for me was that I love 5150’s. I own an FM3 that I’m 99% sure is MIC. And I use the 5153 model the most. If it sounds how I want it to sound and the built quality tolerances are up to par I really stop caring. And I love buying US when I can. But…5150.



Weren't the pre-infinium ones still not using SMD components? A friend of mine bought a 212 combo back in the day that sounded insane and paid like 250€ for it. He still has it, IIRC.


----------



## Mathemagician

Idk what SMD is. I just bought a “brand new 5150 clone” for like $400 and used it back when I was a teen. It’s been in storage over a decade, lol.


----------



## FitRocker33

We really need to be more self sufficient when it comes to producing essential goods for infrastructure. What would happen if China just decided one day to flip the US the double middle finger and say “not only are you on your own but pay us back what you owe us”

that’s really shudder worthy…


----------



## MaxOfMetal

FitRocker33 said:


> We really need to be more self sufficient when it comes to producing essential goods for infrastructure. What would happen if China just decided one day to flip the US the double middle finger and say “not only are you on your own but pay us back what you owe us”
> 
> that’s really shudder worthy…



The same reason the bank doesn't do it when you're making your mortgage payments. They rather make money hand over fist than anything else. Lately we've been more of the aggressor, and look where that got us. 

But yeah, it would be great if manufacturing came back stateside, but there's no way to put that genie back in the bottle, at least something that wouldn't be a multi-generational change.


----------



## Matt08642

FitRocker33 said:


> What would happen if China just decided one day to flip the US the double middle finger and say “not only are you on your own but pay us back what you owe us”



Money isn't real at that level, just numbers on a screen. China halts production, demands the world sends it eleventy bajillion dollars, countries either comply and just move some numbers to the China column in their Excel sheet or China receives nothing and there is even more widespread poverty and rampant unemployment + lots and lots of companies going out of business.

China simply saying "no lol" and demanding 100% of the debt paid back benefits nobody, not even China.

Also if any of this happened, fancy guitar amps are top 1 on my list of shit that doesn't matter lmao.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Matt08642 said:


> Money isn't real at that level, just numbers on a screen. China halts production, demands the world sends it eleventy bajillion dollars, countries either comply and just move some numbers to the China column in their Excel sheet or China receives nothing and there is even more widespread poverty and rampant unemployment + lots and lots of companies going out of business.
> 
> China simply saying "no lol" and demanding 100% of the debt paid back benefits nobody, not even China.
> 
> Also if any of this happened, fancy guitar amps are top 1 on my list of shit that doesn't matter lmao.


Well but you need that Fury Road rig.


----------



## Emperoff

Mathemagician said:


> Idk what SMD is. I just bought a “brand new 5150 clone” for like $400 and used it back when I was a teen. It’s been in storage over a decade, lol.


Surface Mounted Design components. The Infinium ones failed a ton due to them.


----------



## Mathemagician

Is that where the bad rep came from? I bought an original run. I only played it for a year or so before storage but I treated it like crap and it was fine.


----------



## Emperoff

Mathemagician said:


> Is that where the bad rep came from? I bought an original run. I only played it for a year or so before storage but I treated it like crap and it was fine.



This was a long time ago but I remember the internet being plagued with blown Bugeras at the time 

IIRC, the first ones were just blatant ripoffs of Peavey amps. Overall consensus was that they sounded great, but they had the nasty habit of blowing up very easily.

Considering how expensive tech repairs usually are (and the time without the amp involved) it was enough to keep me away from them.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Yeah even pre-infinium they had a terrible rap for going out eventually. I don't remember the full specifics but I recall one of the most common faults was them cheaping out and using a plastic piece in the circuitry that would eventually melt and causing the amp to fail.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Everyone keeps bringing up Bugera, but those were designed to be cheap and at the price they went for it was fine to be junky. To their credit, at least from my experience working with a Behringer/Bugera dealer, any issues meant instant replacement, even on used stuff within a reasonable time period. 

It's like comparing an Ibanez GIO and an Eastman Pagelli, yeah, both made in the same huge country, but not at all comparable in market segment.


----------



## AussieTerry

Just on a sidenote whats going on with EVH? The 6L6 50w is sold out in Australia and not due until jan 2022!!


----------



## technomancer

AussieTerry said:


> Just on a sidenote whats going on with EVH? The 6L6 50w is sold out in Australia and not due until jan 2022!!



Pretty much the same thing going on with every other company right now added to people buying EVH stuff like crazy since Eddie passed


----------



## USMarine75

AussieTerry said:


> Just on a sidenote whats going on with EVH? The 6L6 50w is sold out in Australia and not due until jan 2022!!



I'm just waiting until Dec so Prymaxe can give me the next set of expected delivery dates. 

It's currently over a year for an EVH Frankie Relic... and 6 months for 5153s and cab. If the guitar gets delivered on time (it wont) it will have been an 18 mo wait.


----------



## Edika

Are EVH amps made in Mexico or China? I'm a bit confused lol. In any case, if the materials used are the same as what would've been used in the US, the tolerances for components required are set and QC is set to high standards, then amps should not vary in quality and output than being manufactured in the US. Since most of the amps use circuit boards that would mean that the soldering of components would be done by automated systems, aside maybe from big caps.

The thing is however that an EVH 5150III is set at £1899 in the UK. I can't find a price for a Mesa Dual Rectifier but the Triple seems to be at £2499 so the Dual would be £2349. The Peavey amps when made in the US where at ~ £1100 for the 6505 and have dropped to £899 now that it's being manufactured in China. What I'm trying to say, would having a manufacturing facility in the US cost that much more in terms of the labor involved than producing in Mexico or China if a lot is invested in those countries for quality control? I mean Fender having dedicated plants in those countries for sure help in controlling the quality but still it doesn't really seem that products would be that much more expensive if produced in the US. I'm surely talking out of my ass but it just seems increasing the profit margins while somewhat providing similar quality and not really reducing the cost to the consumer.


----------



## USMarine75

Edika said:


> Are EVH amps made in Mexico or China? I'm a bit confused lol. In any case, if the materials used are the same as what would've been used in the US, the tolerances for components required are set and QC is set to high standards, then amps should not vary in quality and output than being manufactured in the US. Since most of the amps use circuit boards that would mean that the soldering of components would be done by automated systems, aside maybe from big caps.
> 
> The thing is however that an EVH 5150III is set at £1899 in the UK. I can't find a price for a Mesa Dual Rectifier but the Triple seems to be at £2499 so the Dual would be £2349. The Peavey amps when made in the US where at ~ £1100 for the 6505 and have dropped to £899 now that it's being manufactured in China. What I'm trying to say, would having a manufacturing facility in the US cost that much more in terms of the labor involved than producing in Mexico or China if a lot is invested in those countries for quality control? I mean Fender having dedicated plants in those countries for sure help in controlling the quality but still it doesn't really seem that products would be that much more expensive if produced in the US. I'm surely talking out of my ass but it just seems increasing the profit margins while somewhat providing similar quality and not really reducing the cost to the consumer.



EVH is MIM.

And yes production in the US would be MUCH higher. Our minimum wage, and averages wages for skilled labor, are much higher than these other countries, as is our overhead cost. All of that gets passed on to the consumer. That is why, when Indonesia (and Korea before it) started passing minimum wage laws and having unions, companies started looking to manufacture their products elsewhere, hence low end guitar production shifted to China.

That said, and it can't be stressed enough, there is excellent skilled labor everywhere (e.g. Eastman Guitars in China). But the low end is much much lower in places like China. And then you have to factor hybrid manufacturing, like when companies such as G&L (or Epiphone for their higher end stuff) have final inspection and set-up in the US. So they can easily reject lemons and bring their flawed production rates significantly lower than if didn't.


----------



## Edika

USMarine75 said:


> EVH is MIM.
> 
> And yes production in the US would be MUCH higher. Our minimum wage, and averages wages for skilled labor, are much higher than these other countries, as is our overhead cost. All of that gets passed on to the consumer. That is why, when Indonesia (and Korea before it) started passing minimum wage laws and having unions, companies started looking to manufacture their products elsewhere, hence low end guitar production shifted to China.
> 
> That said, and it can't be stressed enough, there is excellent skilled labor everywhere (e.g. Eastman Guitars in China). But the low end is much much lower in places like China. And then you have to factor hybrid manufacturing, like when companies such as G&L (or Epiphone for their higher end stuff) have final inspection and set-up in the US. So they can easily reject lemons and bring their flawed production rates significantly lower than if didn't.



While I understand that and I'm not saying other countries can't produce quality products other than the US and other Western countries. For sure costs would be higher in terms of labor in the US, but is it so much higher that some companies can do it while others can't? To me it just seems like it's just an increase of margin of profit rather than "being able to give a competitive price" to the consumer. If the EVH 5150 is basically a Peavey 5150 with some mods, as I read people say, then personally I think £1899 is a bit to much to buy the amp new. Regardless of how well it's made in Mexico. It mostly seems just by the fact that people will pay that much and that's why they're charging that much.


----------



## USMarine75

Edika said:


> While I understand that and I'm not saying other countries can't produce quality products other than the US and other Western countries. For sure costs would be higher in terms of labor in the US, but is it so much higher that some companies can do it while others can't? To me it just seems like it's just an increase of margin of profit rather than "being able to give a competitive price" to the consumer. If the EVH 5150 is basically a Peavey 5150 with some mods, as I read people say, then personally I think £1899 is a bit to much to buy the amp new. Regardless of how well it's made in Mexico. It mostly seems just by the fact that people will pay that much and that's why they're charging that much.



It's significantly different but an amp is an amp. You'd be shocked how much overhead and labor cost (usually more than parts in many industries). That is why so many companies move their production overseas (cough Peavey cough). 

My sticking point is usually where the materials are sourced. Supposedly all EVH parts are MIA and shipped to China just for cheap production labor. Then they get final QC checks here in USA iirc. Those actions make a big difference. But back in the day amps like B52 literally fell apart in store (even though IMO they sounded good).

The nature of production has changed though. Back in the day the MIC 6505 112 combo was garbage. It was significantly different sounding than the MIA 212 and head versions. Go back to 2000-2004 and the MIK Peavey Wolfgangs were utter garbage. But things have certainly changed. MIK is now med/high end, MII is medium, and even some MIC stuff (Wolfgang Standards, Tone City Pedals) is good.


----------



## RevDrucifer

I’m just here in case anyone is talkin’ shit about the 
Bugera TriRec Infinium 100-watt 3-channel Tube Head

I happen to know someone who really loves the 
Bugera TriRec Infinium 100-watt 3-channel Tube Head


----------



## Deadpool_25

Edika said:


> Are EVH amps made in Mexico or China? I'm a bit confused lol.



They’re made in Mexico. Because James Brown was probing he’s friend at Peavey about Peavey’s Chinese manufacturing chain and pricing stuff, there’s speculation that this new EVH amp (5150 Iconic, we think) will be made in China. We’ll see. It’s really just speculation at this point.


----------



## eaeolian

Demiurge said:


> It's a steal for folks looking for something to plug their $2800 MII Strandbergs into.


----------



## eaeolian

RevDrucifer said:


> I’m just here in case anyone is talkin’ shit about the
> Bugera TriRec Infinium 100-watt 3-channel Tube Head
> 
> I happen to know someone who really loves the
> Bugera TriRec Infinium 100-watt 3-channel Tube Head


----------



## eaeolian

MaxOfMetal said:


> But yeah, it would be great if manufacturing came back stateside, but there's no way to put that genie back in the bottle, at least something that wouldn't be a multi-generational change.



The unskilled labor manufacturing world of the 1950s-1960s that Americans love to reference isn't ever coming back anywhere. Robots and machines are cheaper.


----------



## eaeolian

USMarine75 said:


> And yes production in the US would be MUCH higher. Our minimum wage, and averages wages for skilled labor, are much higher than these other countries, as is our overhead cost. All of that gets passed on to the consumer. That is why, when Indonesia (and Korea before it) started passing minimum wage laws and having unions, companies started looking to manufacture their products elsewhere, hence low end guitar production shifted to China.



The labor rates aren't the real killer, it's the fact that we sort-of-loosely enforce our environmental and employment regulations, unlike most of the places that outsource.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LCJXL86/?tag=sevenstringorg-20 is an interesting read on the subject, and how none of this is anything new.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

From what I gather, the release is imminent. 2 heads and a combo. Head should have a matching 4x12 and 2x12.


----------



## cardinal

MASS DEFECT said:


> From what I gather, the release is imminent. 2 heads and a combo. Head should have a matching 4x12 and 2x12.


Hopefully they'll actually have amps ready to sell...

Also hoping to see a slant cab as well. I really liked the 5153 4x12 but just cannot ultimately bond with straight cabs.


----------



## Emperoff

MASS DEFECT said:


> From what I gather, the release is imminent. 2 heads and a combo. Head should have a matching 4x12 and 2x12.



A 212 combo that doesn't weight 90lbs would be kinda cool


----------



## Mathemagician

Emperoff said:


> A 212 combo that doesn't weight 90lbs would be kinda cool



Lift weights get dates. 

Man I’m looking forward to seeing every single spec request in this thread in an amp. And then for half of SSO to say it’s missing something. As is tradition.


----------



## Deadpool_25

MASS DEFECT said:


> From what I gather, the release is imminent. 2 heads and a combo. Head should have a matching 4x12 and 2x12.



Shit. Don’t worry, Bank Account. I’ll make it up to you. 

Wonder if we’re looking at a 100w and 50w version like the other versions. Hmmm


----------



## LCW

USMarine75 said:


> I'm just waiting until Dec so Prymaxe can give me the next set of expected delivery dates.
> 
> It's currently over a year for an EVH Frankie Relic... and 6 months for 5153s and cab. If the guitar gets delivered on time (it wont) it will have been an 18 mo wait.



Frankie relic hanging on the wall at my local shop. PM me if interested.


----------



## USMarine75

LCW said:


> Frankie relic hanging on the wall at my local shop. PM me if interested.



Thanks for looking out!

But I paid prob less than 2/3 of what they are going for right now (got a discount before the price hike). Worth the wait hopefully


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm guessing the cabs will have the usual G12EVH speakers?


----------



## Emperoff

Mathemagician said:


> Lift weights get datess


Not interested in neither


----------



## Deadpool_25

I’m soooo torn. I’m not sure if I’ll actually get one of these. I’m very seriously considering scaling back in “stuff”. If so, I’d sell all my amps except the 50w stealth and the Invective or EL34.


----------



## Emperoff

Deadpool_25 said:


> I’m soooo torn. I’m not sure if I’ll actually get one of these.



Who are you trying to kid?


----------



## MASS DEFECT

Deadpool_25 said:


> I’m soooo torn. I’m not sure if I’ll actually get one of these. I’m very seriously considering scaling back in “stuff”. If so, I’d sell all my amps except the 50w stealth and the Invective or EL34.



My old Peavey would probably sound better. 
(wallet lets out a sigh of relief...for now.)


----------



## Deadpool_25

Emperoff said:


> Who are you trying to kid?



Me. You are _not_ helping.


----------



## _Mick_

No 212 options at all.
412 cab with EVH Celestions
80 watt head and 40 watt 112 combo. 

Release is a while away, whoops.
Don’t think I’m too interested in this one.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

_Mick_ said:


> No 212 options at all.
> 412 cab with EVH Celestions
> 80 watt head and 40 watt 112 combo.
> 
> Release is a while away, whoops.
> Don’t think I’m too interested in this one.



80? That's a weird choice if true.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> 80? That's a weird choice if true.



Marketing. Remember, power ratings are a rough estimate and actual headroom will vary depending on a number of factors. 

Gotta position this beneath the flagship 5153.


----------



## sevenfoxes

MaxOfMetal said:


> Gotta position this beneath the flagship 5153.



Is that their claim?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> 80? That's a weird choice if true.


Isn't the "120w" Peavey more like 80w?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Isn't the "120w" Peavey more like 80w?



I mean I wouldn't be surprised. Fryette did a comparison of the true RMS of several popular amps and I think the 5150 was among them.


----------



## LCW

MASS DEFECT said:


> From what I gather, the release is imminent. 2 heads and a combo. Head should have a matching 4x12 and 2x12.





_Mick_ said:


> No 212 options at all.
> 412 cab with EVH Celestions
> 80 watt head and 40 watt 112 combo.
> 
> Release is a while away, whoops.
> Don’t think I’m too interested in this one.



Conflicting bits of info… so who’s right??


----------



## Matt08642

Yeah where's this info coming from?


----------



## Werecow

LCW said:


> Conflicting bits of info… so who’s right??


Narrator: Nobody was


----------



## AussieTerry

Deadpool_25 said:


> I’m soooo torn. I’m not sure if I’ll actually get one of these. I’m very seriously considering scaling back in “stuff”. If so, I’d sell all my amps except the 50w stealth and the Invective or EL34.



What are your thoughts on the EL34 vs 6L6? Im looking at getting either one next year, i hear praises of the 6L6 blue and etc but i prefer a loose sound (big Orange fan) so im thinking the EL34 will more suite me.

Id be playing 80s metal, 90s metal and 70s rock.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Werecow said:


> Narrator: Nobody was


----------



## beavis2306

Is there any detail on these yet? Sorry if already divulged somewhere hwre


----------



## BenjaminW

beavis2306 said:


> Is there any detail on these yet? Sorry if already divulged somewhere hwre


Unless if I've missed something from EVH themselves, this is pretty much just all speculation as far as I'm concerned. The only confirmed evidence I know of that this amp exists is from Wolfie's social media and Mammoth WVH music videos.


----------



## beavis2306

Goodo. Would be a great opportunity to update with more voicing control, midi and multiple channels. Bet they fuck it


----------



## USMarine75

beavis2306 said:


> Goodo. Would be a great opportunity to update with more voicing control, midi and multiple channels. Bet they fuck it



Definitely built in noise gates, an OD, and a big footswitch too.


----------



## Emperoff

AussieTerry said:


> Id be playing 80s metal, 90s metal and 70s rock.



Maybe another amp?


----------



## technomancer

AussieTerry said:


> What are your thoughts on the EL34 vs 6L6? Im looking at getting either one next year, i hear praises of the 6L6 blue and etc but i prefer a loose sound (big Orange fan) so im thinking the EL34 will more suite me.
> 
> Id be playing 80s metal, 90s metal and 70s rock.



If you're talking about the 50w no clue, only played the "standard" 6L6 version, but I've owned all 3 of the 100w and anybody that described them as "loose" doesn't know how to dial an amp in as they can all get ridiculously tight  That said of the 3 100w I would personally pick the EL34. If you want some decent clips doing 80s stuff check out rockinchippy on youtube. He has some clips of all the different 100w dialed in doing 80s / 90s stuff vs uber tight high gain metal.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCDHOBIeZ4bxBn7mDtRQ67sw


----------



## Deadpool_25

AussieTerry said:


> What are your thoughts on the EL34 vs 6L6? Im looking at getting either one next year, i hear praises of the 6L6 blue and etc but i prefer a loose sound (big Orange fan) so im thinking the EL34 will more suite me.
> 
> Id be playing 80s metal, 90s metal and 70s rock.



I’m assuming you’re talking the 50w versions.

edit: I like the demo @Guitarjon did on the EL34. 

I can compare the Stealth to the EL34 (I haven’t had the regular 6L6 since I had the V1 quite a few years ago; I did love the blue channel but don’t remember the sound all that specifically).

The EL34 has a very different blue channel. It’s kinda woofy and middy I guess. A lot of people say it doesn’t really fit in with the sound of the red channel and I’d agree with that—they’re _very_ different. Many people say the EL34’s blue channel sucks and I certainly disagree with that—it’s totally subjective of course. Some people love that channel others hate it.

If you like a looser sound, it may suit you quite well. I wouldn’t say it sounds a lot like an Orange, but I have super limited experience with those. I had a CR120 for a few days before returning it. It wasn’t awful by any stretch, but I didn’t like it quite as much as I’d hoped and I knew I’d never play it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm sure it's common knowledge but yeah the Stealth's blue channel sounds different compared to the EL34 and standard 5153. It was made to sound closer to the red channel, so they tightened the bass, scooped the mids a bit, and made it a bit more overall aggressive on the Stealth.

Otherwise I don't think the 5153 and EL34 have much different in the circuitry besides the tubes. If you're used to '70s and '80s sounds (at least the Marshally ones), use EL34s. Although even then it's a biiiiit more complicated than that since a lot of amps in the '80s, even Marshalls, didn't have EL34s, due to the supposedy shitty quality of them at the time...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Although even then it's a biiiiit more complicated than that since a lot of amps in the '80s, even Marshalls, didn't have EL34s, due to the supposedy shitty quality of them at the time...


Weren't quite a few Marshall's coming over with KT88s?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Weren't quite a few Marshall's coming over with KT88s?



I think both? I think the story was that Marshall had issues with bad batches of EL34's in the 1980s and 1990s, so they shipped amps internationally with 6550s, 5881s, and I think KT88s?


----------



## _Mick_

LCW said:


> Conflicting bits of info… so who’s right??


Official Fender dealer catalogue. 
Release isn’t for a while yet. 

It looks identical to what Wolf was playing in the video and all the other images of it. 
But from official dealer info there’s no 212 options, not that you’d want one made from MDF anyway


----------



## USMarine75

_Mick_ said:


> Official Fender dealer catalogue.
> Release isn’t for a while yet.
> 
> It looks identical to what Wolf was playing in the video and all the other images of it.
> But from official dealer info there’s no 212 options, not that you’d want one made from MDF anyway



Why is EVH switching to MDF only on a matching cab for this model?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

USMarine75 said:


> Why is EVH switching to MDF only on a matching cab for this model?



$$$

Probably has to do, in part, with how wacky material pricing has been the last 18 months, and again, I'm betting they plan on positioning this series below the 5153 line.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Might be a -- relatively speaking, anyways -- "budget" line, perhaps.


----------



## narad

Deadpool_25 said:


> I’m assuming you’re talking the 50w versions.
> 
> edit: I like the demo @Guitarjon did on the EL34.




Man, that sounds great


----------



## _Mick_

Max nailed it. This is below the current “Pro Series” range. Cheaper for sure. Not sure what it’ll be in Freedom Dollars (I’m in Australia) but these are substantially cheaper than a 5153 100 watt, and still cheaper than a 5153 50S


----------



## technomancer

_Mick_ said:


> Max nailed it. This is below the current “Pro Series” range. Cheaper for sure. Not sure what it’ll be in Freedom Dollars (I’m in Australia) but these are substantially cheaper than a 5153 100 watt, and still cheaper than a 5153 50S



Was just about to ask if they were doing that for the current cabs... glad it sounds like they're not


----------



## USMarine75

Where again is all this definitive information coming from?


----------



## sakeido

USMarine75 said:


> Where again is all this definitive information coming from?



hopefully somewhere legit because it's building my hype levels


----------



## LCW

MaxOfMetal said:


> $$$
> 
> Probably has to do, in part, with how wacky material pricing has been the last 18 months, and again, I'm betting they plan on positioning this series below the 5153 line.



MDF head shells too? Gonna be f’in heavy for their size if that’s the case.

And below 5153 line? That does not bode well for not being made in China.


----------



## LCW

Deadpool_25 said:


> I’m assuming you’re talking the 50w versions.
> 
> edit: I like the demo @Guitarjon did on the EL34.
> 
> I can compare the Stealth to the EL34 (I haven’t had the regular 6L6 since I had the V1 quite a few years ago; I did love the blue channel but don’t remember the sound all that specifically).
> 
> The EL34 has a very different blue channel. It’s kinda woofy and middy I guess. A lot of people say it doesn’t really fit in with the sound of the red channel and I’d agree with that—they’re _very_ different. Many people say the EL34’s blue channel sucks and I certainly disagree with that—it’s totally subjective of course. Some people love that channel others hate it.
> 
> If you like a looser sound, it may suit you quite well. I wouldn’t say it sounds a lot like an Orange, but I have super limited experience with those. I had a CR120 for a few days before returning it. It wasn’t awful by any stretch, but I didn’t like it quite as much as I’d hoped and I knew I’d never play it.




Damn brother! I watched this before but rewatching now leaves me in awe of how versatile and broad ranging tones the EL34 has!

I had a 50W Stealth but sold it. Somehow found it lacked character. Plus I really didn’t like the blue channel on it. May have to revisit this EL34. There’s a 100W version at my local shop but they’re not cheap! Or light!


----------



## LCW

When do the Summer NAMM announcements start??


----------



## oniduder

is there any one place besides this thread that has any of this information, like any, fender? evh site under fender? some thing on facebook from a legitimate anyone?

i am highly disappointed with the bs every time i read through these posts

i want something semi-concrete, 

i see the picture, that's about all i can count on i suppose, the rest is meaningless garbage

thanks for letting me share my opinion

i'll see myself out


----------



## technomancer

_Mick_ said:


> *Official Fender dealer catalogue.
> Release isn’t for a while yet. *
> 
> It looks identical to what Wolf was playing in the video and all the other images of it.
> But from official dealer info there’s no 212 options, not that you’d want one made from MDF anyway





USMarine75 said:


> Where again is all this definitive information coming from?





sakeido said:


> hopefully somewhere legit because it's building my hype levels



Quoted and highlighted... assuming Mick isn't just making stuff up to screw with you guys sounds like he works at a music store


----------



## MaxOfMetal

technomancer said:


> Quoted and highlighted... assuming Mick isn't just making stuff up to screw with you guys sounds like he works at a music store



His track record is solid as far as I remember.


----------



## technomancer

MaxOfMetal said:


> His track record is solid as far as I remember.



Yeah it was mostly more sarcasm for the paranoid


----------



## sakeido

technomancer said:


> Quoted and highlighted... assuming Mick isn't just making stuff up to screw with you guys sounds like he works at a music store


I stand by my post until I see scans of said catalog!


----------



## LCW

F it I didn’t feel like waiting lol!!!


----------



## sakeido

LCW said:


> F it I didn’t feel like waiting lol!!!
> 
> View attachment 95215



I've tried every 50 watt version of the 5153 now but this makes me wanna start trying the 100 watters... starting with the Stealth. I didn't like my EL34 50 watt at all but the full fat version with separate EQ for green & blue channels would probably be a lot better.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Like I said in his NGD thread, I REALLY wanna hear an EL34 with KT77s


----------



## technomancer

LCW said:


> F it I didn’t feel like waiting lol!!!
> 
> View attachment 95215



Excellent choice


----------



## LCW

technomancer said:


> Excellent choice



I’m so stoked!! This thing sounds sooooo good!!


----------



## Emperoff

sakeido said:


> I've tried every 50 watt version of the 5153 now but this makes me wanna start trying the 100 watters... starting with the Stealth. I didn't like my EL34 50 watt at all but the full fat version with separate EQ for green & blue channels would probably be a lot better.



Did you try the capacitor mod everyone does to the EL34?


----------



## _Mick_

Thanks Max and Techno. 

I’d post scans of the catalogue but even with what I’ve said I could be fired and stripped of Fender/EVH dealership. As much as I hate FMIC, I can’t be fucked dealing with that

One other thing I’ll say is that they’ve worked in a built in noise gate on the Channel 2 which is cool. Everything else I’ve said is concrete, so you’re welcome 

I’ll keep you posted with anything else. But let me reiterate:
EVH 5150 Iconic is a new series BELOW the current “Pro Series” (5153)
These are cheaper, different specs.
Head and 412, and 112 combo only. 
Black or ivory tolex. 
80 watt head, 40 watt combo




LCW said:


> F it I didn’t feel like waiting lol!!!
> 
> View attachment 95215



You got the better amp IMO  That thing is sick.


----------



## LCW

Here it is folks…

https://reverb.com/item/41482580-ev...are&utm_campaign=listing&utm_content=41482580


----------



## sleewell

900 w free shipping???

dayum, thats awesome. 

love my 6505 but i kinda want one lol.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

LCW said:


> Here it is folks…
> 
> https://reverb.com/item/41482580-ev...are&utm_campaign=listing&utm_content=41482580
> 
> View attachment 95251




$900. Not a bad price at all.


----------



## diagrammatiks

Hot diggity damn 900 dollars. What a time to be alive.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I was thinkonh about getting the Stealth but if this thing has a similar sound then fuck that.


----------



## cmpxchg

only two preamp tubes? that seems surprising if accurate given the SLO is 4 and the 6505 is 5. am I missing something?


----------



## diagrammatiks

wait a minute 2 12ax7s...

uh this is a hybrid preamp.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

oooh built in noise gate and boost for 900$
color me intrigued. 

Dunno why they decided on 80w though.


----------



## Emperoff

Only two preamp tubes (or one considering the other one is most likely the phase inverter tube)...

Hype not intensifying.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

diagrammatiks said:


> wait a minute 2 12ax7s...
> 
> uh this is a hybrid preamp.


Nothing wrong with that if it sounds great. I imagine James Brown has experience with SS stuff from his Peavey days and the Transtube shit

Im expecting overreactions though


----------



## diagrammatiks

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Nothing wrong with that if it sounds great. I imagine James Brown has experience with SS stuff from his Peavey days and the Transtube shit
> 
> Im expecting overreactions though



I'm overreacting right now. it doesn't surprise me really. They started doing this with the LBX and Invective MH


----------



## cmpxchg

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Nothing wrong with that if it sounds great. I imagine James Brown has experience with SS stuff from his Peavey days and the Transtube shit
> 
> Im expecting overreactions though


that's the thing, I've got a FatMetal Pro and that rips. if this is "Amptweaker pedals with a power amp attached," I'm not mad about it.


----------



## Emperoff

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Nothing wrong with that if it sounds great. I imagine James Brown has experience with SS stuff from his Peavey days and the Transtube shit
> 
> Im expecting overreactions though



It's most likely a hybrid design such as the Joyo Bantamp series marketed as a tube amp.


----------



## diagrammatiks

evh...
we're basically backstar now


----------



## LCW

diagrammatiks said:


> I'm overreacting right now. it doesn't surprise me really. They started doing this with the LBX and Invective MH



Blackstar has been doing it for years. Look where that got them. lol


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

LCW said:


> Blackstar has been doing it for years. Look where that got them. lol



Even Blackstar's full sized tube amps don't sound good


----------



## diagrammatiks

LCW said:


> Blackstar has been doing it for years. Look where that got them. lol



I mean fuck it. been trying to die on this hill for like 10 years now.
as long as no one advertises it as an all tube signal path


----------



## Deadpool_25

Well it’s certainly not a straight up copy of the 5151(tm).

I’m also not very interested at all. I mean it might be cool but with the Stealth and EL34 (not to mention the 6505 and Invective) I think I’m good.

And honestly, since I’m going to be seriously scaling back the amount of *stuff* I have laying around, I might be offloading the 6505 and even the Invective (getting closer to @budda with his _zero-amps-on-hand_ philosophy lol).


----------



## technomancer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Nothing wrong with that if it sounds great. I imagine James Brown has experience with SS stuff from his Peavey days and the Transtube shit
> 
> Im expecting overreactions though



Yep. Could easily be an SS phase inverter (which makes zero different to tone) and 4 gain stages. Also Wolf has been using this thing on his tracks and while obviously studio magic can work wonders those sound pretty damn good 

That said if I'm buying an EVH it will still be the EL34 100S.



Deadpool_25 said:


> Well it’s certainly not a straight up copy of the 5151(tm).
> 
> I’m also not very interested at all. I mean it might be cool but with the Stealth and EL34 (not to mention the 6505 and Invective) I think I’m good.
> 
> And honestly, since I’m going to be seriously scaling back the amount of *stuff* I have laying around, I might be offloading the 6505 and even the Invective (getting closer to @budda with his _zero-amps-on-hand_ philosophy lol).



Y'all minimalist need to go hang out somewhere else


----------



## heltonjoshua5150

If you look at the picture it looks like it only has two 6l6 tubes and four 12ax7. Two covered and two uncovered. Maybe the description has them swapped


----------



## Bearitone

diagrammatiks said:


> wait a minute 2 12ax7s...
> 
> uh this is a hybrid preamp.


Uuhhh why does this make me want it more?

EDIT: nevermind. Made in China


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

heltonjoshua5150 said:


> If you look at the picture it looks like it only has two 6l6 tubes and four 12ax7. Two covered and two uncovered. Maybe the description has them swapped



Nah those def look like 6l6 tubes behind the sign. 

Also I'm still gonna say it's gonna sound killer. Three of my favorite high gain heads have hybrid preamps (Randall T2, Marshall 8100, Amp1 Iridium) so if this both was designed with James' help AND had Eddie's stamp of approval, it's gonna rock.


----------



## diagrammatiks

Bearitone said:


> Uuhhh why does this make me want it more?



just get an axefx already.


----------



## technomancer

heltonjoshua5150 said:


> If you look at the picture it looks like it only has two 6l6 tubes and four 12ax7. Two covered and two uncovered. Maybe the description has them swapped



Nope those are 4 6L6s, 12AX7s don't have big black bases like that. The 2 pres are under covers.


----------



## LCW

The head listing has been taken down… but these were still up…

Cabs are listed as MDF 

https://reverb.com/item/41482578-ev...are&utm_campaign=listing&utm_content=41482578

https://reverb.com/item/41482575-ev...are&utm_campaign=listing&utm_content=41482575


----------



## diagrammatiks

technomancer said:


> Yep. Could easily be an SS phase inverter (which makes zero different to tone) and 4 gain stages. Also Wolf has been using this thing on his tracks and while obviously studio magic can work wonders those sound pretty damn good
> 
> That said if I'm buying an EVH it will still be the EL34 100S.
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all minimalist need to go hang out somewhere else



if they are following what they did with mini heads it's probably a solid state phase inverter and a solid state cathode follower replacement to drive the tone stack.


----------



## sleewell

cabs look shitty


----------



## LCW

sleewell said:


> cabs look shitty



Looks wise I find them fine. But the MDF is not so fine. But it’s a price point cab. 499


----------



## budda

technomancer said:


> Yep. Could easily be an SS phase inverter (which makes zero different to tone) and 4 gain stages. Also Wolf has been using this thing on his tracks and while obviously studio magic can work wonders those sound pretty damn good
> 
> That said if I'm buying an EVH it will still be the EL34 100S.
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all minimalist need to go hang out somewhere else



I have 1 magic black box.

I got a lotta guitars.


----------



## Bearitone

Why is the Stealth EL34 more expensive than the 6L6 version?


----------



## technomancer

diagrammatiks said:


> if they are following what they did with mini heads it's probably a solid state phase inverter and a solid state cathode follower replacement to drive the tone stack.



Which can both be done without sacrificing tone and leave 4 tube gain stages which is plenty 



Bearitone said:


> Why is the Stealth EL34 more expensive than the 6L6 version?



Beyond marketing / being introduced a couple years later than the 6L6, from a production standpoint the board traces are much thicker so more copper (that's according to the designer, have never opened up a 6L6 and EL34 to actually compare the boards).


----------



## diagrammatiks

technomancer said:


> Which can both be done without sacrificing tone and leave 4 tube gain stages which is plenty



says you.
the lbx actually sounds great. but I got principles.

I guess ultimately...does it save that much money?
a slightly smaller winding on the pt. and 2 tubes.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

Like I said, imminent release and this is gonna sell like hotcakes


----------



## Matt08642

MASS DEFECT said:


> Like I said, imminent release and this is gonna sell like hotcakes



Excited to see the same 10 YouTubers get one and no one else even gets to see one in a store before being sold out for a year


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MASS DEFECT said:


> Like I said, imminent release and this is gonna sell like hotcakes



If this even sound remotely close to the 5153 then yeah I can see EVH making some fucking bank


----------



## Deadpool_25

Bearitone said:


> Made in China



As predicted.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Matt08642 said:


> Excited to see the same 10 YouTubers get one and no one else even gets to see one in a store before being sold out for a year



Nah, these are Fender, not Peavey.


----------



## Perge

sleewell said:


> 900 w free shipping???
> 
> dayum, thats awesome.
> 
> love my 6505 but i kinda want one lol.



Right? Something to give me the basic 5150 sound, be able to send my 6505+ out to get serviced and then just leave it in the studio, and take this guy out as the main "road amp". I love it, can't wait to hear it in person.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> If this even sound remotely close to the 5153 then yeah I can see EVH making some fucking bank



For real. And the cabs are below $500. This will literally kill Peavey. The Tightmetal with a power amp thing is definitely interesting, especially with what's going on in the preamp stage. Noise gate, boost and 2 characters per channel.

And hell, this is even cheaper than the 50W 5150III heads. The only issue is if you like MIC stuff or not.


----------



## Matt08642

MASS DEFECT said:


> This will literally kill Peavey.



In the sense that unplugging life support technically kills someone, Peavey's been dead for yeaaaars.


----------



## technomancer

diagrammatiks said:


> says you.
> the lbx actually sounds great. but I got principles.
> 
> I guess ultimately...does it save that much money?
> a slightly smaller winding on the pt. and 2 tubes.





From a production standpoint much cheaper than tube sockets per unit


----------



## Flick

Looks like that pre sale sold out.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm about to feel like Laxu in the Neural DSP thread, but yeah uh, I'd wait and actually hear the thing before we get our solid-state pitchforks out.  There's some really fucking great SS and hybrid preamps out there, and as I said before James Brown's history with the Peavey Transtube series will help a lot heere.



Flick said:


> Looks like that pre sale sold out.



Given we're dealing with a full-sized EVH head for under a grand, I would be absolutely shocked if these were easy to find the rest of the year. Unless it does end up sucking.


----------



## Emperoff

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm about to feel like Laxu in the Neural DSP thread, but yeah uh, I'd wait and actually hear the thing before we get our solid-state pitchforks out.  There's some really fucking great SS and hybrid preamps out there, and as I said before James Brown's history with the Peavey Transtube series will help a lot heere.
> 
> 
> 
> Given we're dealing with a full-sized EVH head for under a grand, I would be absolutely shocked if these were easy to find the rest of the year. Unless it does end up sucking.



Problem is not being a hybrid SS amp, problem is they probably won't market it as such.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

Emperoff said:


> Problem is not being a hybrid SS amp, problem is they probably won't market it as such.


If it has a full tube power amp and a sort of hybrid preamp, I have no problem seeing it as A tube amp.

Hybrid amps in my mind are preamps with some sort of tube mated to SS power amps.


----------



## Emperoff

MASS DEFECT said:


> If it has a full tube power amp and a sort of hybrid preamp, I have no problem seeing it as A tube amp.
> 
> Hybrid amps in my mind are preamps with some sort of tube mated to SS power amps.



A hybrid is a hybrid. It can go both ways. I used to have an old Roland Bolt with a SS preamp and a tube poweramp. Same as the Peavey Mace VT a friend of mine has (which has a massive 160W tube power section with a SS preamp).

Considering my love for preamp pedals, I have nothing against hybrid SS amps with tube power stages (since that saves weight for a pedalboard gig). What I don't like are shady hybrids marketed as something they're not.


----------



## technomancer

Emperoff said:


> A hybrid is a hybrid. It can go both ways. I used to have an old Roland Bolt with a SS preamp and a tube poweramp. Same as the Peavey Mace VT a friend of mine has (which has a massive 160W tube power section with a SS preamp).
> 
> Considering my love for preamp pedals, I have nothing against hybrid SS amps with tube power stages (since that saves weight for a pedalboard gig). What I don't like are shady hybrids marketed as something they're not.



Let's be real, if the only SS is the phase inverter or tone stack driver and a boost out front it IS a tube pre and tube power amp so why would they market it as hybrid?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Nothing wrong with that if it sounds great. I imagine James Brown has experience with SS stuff from his Peavey days and the Transtube shit
> 
> Im expecting overreactions though


And Amptweaker...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> And Amptweaker...



Yep that too.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

budda said:


> I have 1 magic black box.


What is it?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

technomancer said:


> Let's be real, if the only SS is the phase inverter or tone stack driver and a boost out front it IS a tube pre and tube power amp so why would they market it as hybrid?



I'm actually curious how many amps there are (were) advertised as full tube, yet have solid state circuitry in the pre section. I know for sure there's the Marshall Jubilees, 2-channel JCM800s, 2/3rd of the JCM900 series, Blackstar HT series, some Jose mod platforms.

EDIT: Heck the BluGuitar amps don't really advertise that it's a solid state/hybrid amp.


----------



## USMarine75

Wait. So is it good or not? Has the quorom met yet to make a ruling?

I pre-ordered one already dammit, so it better be.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USMarine75 said:


> Wait. So is it good or not? Has the quorom met yet to make a ruling?
> 
> I pre-ordered one already dammit, so it better be.



It has only 2 preamp tubes so Wolfie has to be tarred and feathered for being a liar.


----------



## budda

Spaced Out Ace said:


> What is it?



Axe fx 3. Amp GAS hasnt happened since.


----------



## technomancer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm actually curious how many amps there are (were) advertised as full tube, yet have solid state circuitry in the pre section. I know for sure there's the Marshall Jubilees, 2-channel JCM800s, 2/3rd of the JCM900 series, Blackstar HT series, some Jose mod platforms.
> 
> EDIT: Heck the BluGuitar amps don't really advertise that it's a solid state/hybrid amp.



Define solid state in the preamp. Hell the Wizards that everybody raves about as being the greatest amps ever all have diode clipping in the preamps.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

technomancer said:


> Define solid state in the preamp. Hell the Wizards that everybody raves about as being the greatest amps ever all have diode clipping in the preamps.



I'm guessing that people are going to assume that SS circuitry will be actual gain stages, so yeah clipping diodes and whatnot.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

budda said:


> Axe fx 3. Amp GAS hasnt happened since.


Too many parameters for my tastes. I'd rather just use the Tech 21 British, PSA 2.0, or similar. (I've not used a PSA 2.0, but I wouldn't mind having one.)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

budda said:


> Axe fx 3. Amp GAS hasnt happened since.



One day. One day I shall have one. 
Legit I wanna get the full-sized boy. I debated on getting the FM3 but I'm sure as hell planning on running dual amps like I did with the Helix.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Silicon, germanium, and LEDs, obviously, but what about FETs (JFETs, Mosfets), and Op Amps / ICs?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Silicon, germanium, and LEDs, obviously, but what about FETs (JFETs, Mosfets), and Op Amps / ICs?


FETs are what made Randalls and the late '80s-early '90s Marshalls sound so great. I'm surprised we never got more mosfet hybrid circuitry besides the Marshall Valvestates and Randall.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> FETs are what made Randalls and the late '80s-early '90s Marshalls sound so great. I'm surprised we never got more mosfet hybrid circuitry besides the Marshall Valvestates and Randall.


I believe Mosfets were created to "mimic" tubes or something, if memory serves. I could be remembering incorrectly, though.


----------



## sakeido

Huh that is a lot more interesting and bizarre than I expected. Definitely gonna have to play one.

Shared EQ though? Fuuuuck offffff


----------



## budda

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Too many parameters for my tastes. I'd rather just use the Tech 21 British, PSA 2.0, or similar. (I've not used a PSA 2.0, but I wouldn't mind having one.)



Use the factory presets and you'll only have to adjust the output volume .



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> One day. One day I shall have one.
> Legit I wanna get the full-sized boy. I debated on getting the FM3 but I'm sure as hell planning on running dual amps like I did with the Helix.



Do it. Do it now.


----------



## MAJ Meadows SF

I don’t know about this. All great points/discussion so we’ll all have to see. I still have a 5150 2x12 combo (that needs some repair love) that I’d love to a/b this against and see how it does 90s riffs, OSDM, and cavernous noise. It’s cool to see it come back, but will it be cool to hear is the question.


----------



## LCW

USMarine75 said:


> Wait. So is it good or not? Has the quorom met yet to make a ruling?
> 
> I pre-ordered one already dammit, so it better be.



Abort! Abort! lol


----------



## Seabeast2000

Does anyone have examples of a bunch of people buying a hot new piece if gear then a huge wave of FS posts for same gear not long after?


----------



## LCW

technomancer said:


> Define solid state in the preamp. Hell the Wizards that everybody raves about as being the greatest amps ever all have diode clipping in the preamps.



I mean... that's basically the Jose mod...


----------



## LCW

Seabeast2000 said:


> Does anyone have examples of a bunch of people buying a hot new piece if gear then a huge wave of FS posts for same gear not long after?



Badlander


----------



## cmpxchg

LCW said:


> Badlander


were there a ton of badlanders for sale? nobody was happy with the demos, I thought nobody bought them. (I'm still plenty happy with mine, is a great amp overall)


----------



## technomancer

LCW said:


> I mean... that's basically the Jose mod...



Ironically most of the actual Joses don't have diode clipping... but that's another conversation 



Seabeast2000 said:


> Does anyone have examples of a bunch of people buying a hot new piece if gear then a huge wave of FS posts for same gear not long after?



It happens with tons of new stuff... the EVH stealth was like that initially, and latest and greatest Mesa (saw it most recently with the TC and Badlander), Friedmans, etc etc etc pretty much anything that is interesting and widely available


----------



## LCW

cmpxchg said:


> were there a ton of badlanders for sale? nobody was happy with the demos, I thought nobody bought them. (I'm still plenty happy with mine, is a great amp overall)



There was a few for sale right after... not a ton, but still some deflated expectations...


----------



## LCW

technomancer said:


> Ironically most of the actual Joses don't have diode clipping... but that's another conversation



Shhh.... I was making a point...


----------



## ATRguitar91

With James on board, I have little doubts this is gonna slay. Built in boost/gate is a really nice touch. For the price, it seems like a great feature set, especially once they hit the used market.

With regards to the solid state thing: I have no desire to buy another amp head, but I would buy the shit out of a James Brown designed solid state head.


----------



## USMarine75

Seabeast2000 said:


> Does anyone have examples of a bunch of people buying a hot new piece if gear then a huge wave of FS posts for same gear not long after?



Most pedals lol. 

E.g. I was interested in the walrus Audio Ages and put an alert for used under a certain price. After the typical run though all of the sponsored YT channels they sold out everywhere. About 1-2 months later I was consistently getting 3-4 per day in my Reverb feed lol.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

technomancer said:


> Ironically most of the actual Joses don't have diode clipping... but that's another conversation



I did bring up Jose earlier because I coulda swore I heard he did both diode clipping or an extra tube stage depending on the mod.


----------



## LCW

ATRguitar91 said:


> With James on board, I have little doubts this is gonna slay. Built in boost/gate is a really nice touch. For the price, it seems like a great feature set, especially once they hit the used market.
> 
> With regards to the solid state thing: I have no desire to buy another amp head, but I would buy the shit out of a James Brown designed solid state head.



XLR out with amp mute as well. As long as the “cab emulation” doesn’t suck, this is a killer feature at that price point too!


----------



## AussieTerry

This is a great idea, this is for the budget/garage/bedroom player ie 90% of the market.

This will create massive cash flow for EVH.

And lol at all the youtubers who are following this thread and posting shit already because of us.


----------



## technomancer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I did bring up Jose earlier because I coulda swore I heard he did both diode clipping or an extra tube stage depending on the mod.



Mostly an extra tube gain stage (or two) out front, channel bridge switch, and switchable master for pre and post tone stack. Diodes were sometimes added as an extra feature but were not in all or even most of the amps. That's from Dave Friedman who has worked on probably more of them than anybody but Cameron.


----------



## LCW

AussieTerry said:


> This is a great idea, this is for the budget/garage/bedroom player ie 90% of the market.
> 
> This will create massive cash flow for EVH.



And for the development of the real 5150 IV beast that maybe we can hope for in 2-3 years!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

AussieTerry said:


> This is a great idea, this is for the budget/garage/bedroom player ie 90% of the market.
> 
> This will create massive cash flow for EVH.
> 
> And lol at all the youtubers who are following this thread and posting shit already because of us.



Yep, I saw someone post a video like... an hour after the leak and yep, sounds about right for modern YT culture. 



LCW said:


> XLR out with amp mute as well. As long as the “cab emulation” doesn’t suck, this is a killer feature at that price point too!



It'll probably be a passable analog LPF. Something for demos unless you go for that pre-IR Palmer-style DI out.


----------



## AussieTerry

Hey Youtubers heres some hot leaks for ya. On the back there is a set of buttons in deep red colour,one button when pressed makes a "moo" sound, the other goes "meow",the other goes "baaa" and then the last one is EVH himself going "Alrighhttt" as you shred it up.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

And now there's another YTer saying this amp is gonna be a bad thing.

Bro I just want more killer sounding amps. 

but yeah uh instead of devolving this thread to "why youtube gear influencers absolutely suck and don't deserve the time of day", I'm still curious about the voicing of the amp. Are we dealing with old school 5150, somethign similar to the 5153, or a whole new voicing?


----------



## Bearitone

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> And now there's another YTer saying this amp is gonna be a bad thing.
> 
> Bro I just want more killer sounding amps.
> 
> but yeah uh instead of devolving this thread to "why youtube gear influencers absolutely suck and don't deserve the time of day", I'm still curious about the voicing of the amp. Are we dealing with old school 5150, somethign similar to the 5153, or a whole new voicing?


Probably something voiced like the 6505 which, imo, is a better sound than the 5153 line.


----------



## AussieTerry

I like how this move is EVH saying "fuck it,market saturation it is boys". More high gain amps the better.


----------



## sleewell

maybe i am wrong but wont this amp take away sales from their 100w evh heads? or do they figure they have been out long enough its ok at this point?

i would love to see peavey answer with a line of cheaper 50-60 watt 6505s.


----------



## crankyrayhanky

This is fine upgrade for the Spyder crowd

But deeply disappointed that this isn't built on a higher level. Maybe they'll release a higher end line next year


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

sleewell said:


> maybe i am wrong but wont this amp take away sales from their 100w evh heads? or do they figure they have been out long enough its ok at this point?
> 
> i would love to see peavey answer with a line of cheaper 50-60 watt 6505s.





crankyrayhanky said:


> This is fine upgrade for the Spyder crowd
> 
> But deeply disappointed that this isn't built on a higher level. Maybe they'll release a higher end line next year



I mean they already have like 3 high end amplifiers. Makes sense to make an intermediate range amp to compete against the DSL, Archon 50, etc.


----------



## Bearitone

sleewell said:


> maybe i am wrong but wont this amp take away sales from their 100w evh heads? or do they figure they have been out long enough its ok at this point?
> 
> i would love to see peavey answer with a line of cheaper 50-60 watt 6505s.



I think it may take away a bit from the 50 watt heads but not much. These are going to be scooped up by the young, actually gigging, bands wanting a full size head. We’re going to see these everywhere we see 6505s basically. Shit, a bunch people actually gigging with their full size 5153 will probably buy one of these so they can keep their nicer head at home/the studio.

That said I see heads getting less and less popular with the younger crowd. Modeling is getting better and cheaper all the time. I think once Kemper or Fractal releases a unit with a good poweramp in the $900-$1100 range, there’s going to be a huge shift in the market. 

Can I buy stock in Fractal or Kemper? Lol


----------



## broangiel

Bearitone said:


> I think it may take away a bit from the 50 watt heads but not much. These are going to be scooped up by the young, actually gigging, bands wanting a full size head. We’re going to see these everywhere we see 6505s basically. Shit, a bunch people actually gigging with their full size 5153 will probably buy one of these so they can keep their nicer head at home/the studio.
> 
> That said I see heads getting less and less popular with the younger crowd. Modeling is getting better and cheaper all the time. I think once Kemper or Fractal releases a unit with a good poweramp in the $900-$1100 range, there’s going to be a huge shift in the market.
> 
> Can I buy stock in Fractal or Kemper? Lol


I wouldn’t hold your breath for an amplified Axe Fx. Cliff has stated there are many markets he doesn’t want to get into, and amplification is one of them (with the exception of a tube amp—he did say he wanted to design one someday). That may change, but I wouldn’t expect it to land in the $1000 range, since that’s un-amplified FM3 money. Maybe if it was something like an FM0 + integrated amp. Then, _just maybe_.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

Bearitone said:


> I think it may take away a bit from the 50 watt heads but not much. These are going to be scooped up by the young, actually gigging, bands wanting a full size head. We’re going to see these everywhere we see 6505s basically. Shit, a bunch people actually gigging with their full size 5153 will probably buy one of these so they can keep their nicer head at home/the studio.
> 
> That said I see heads getting less and less popular with the younger crowd. Modeling is getting better and cheaper all the time. I think once Kemper or Fractal releases a unit with a good poweramp in the $900-$1100 range, there’s going to be a huge shift in the market.
> 
> Can I buy stock in Fractal or Kemper? Lol


I'd be sold with a Line6 Vetta III tbh. Vetta with HX modeling mated to a 500w power amp would be awesome.


----------



## diagrammatiks

designers to guitarists - guys wouldn't it be better if we have a unified form factor of gear that you could mix and match to find the best match for you?

guitarists - NO EVERYTHING HAS TO BE IN ONE BOX. ONE.


----------



## GunpointMetal

diagrammatiks said:


> designers to guitarists - guys wouldn't it be better if we have a unified form factor of gear that you could mix and match to find the best match for you?
> 
> guitarists - NO EVERYTHING HAS TO BE IN ONE BOX. ONE.


Both approaches are equally valid. If I could get my Helix brains inside a PowerCab 212+ that would be worth the money because it would eliminate a few more cables and simplify my stage. With the size and availability of class D amplification I wouldn't be surprised to see a lot more floor modelers with 50-100 watt amplification built in.


----------



## StevenC

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I mean they already have like 3 high end amplifiers. Makes sense to make an intermediate range amp to compete against the DSL, Archon 50, etc.


But couldn't they just make 1 amp I actually want to buy though?


----------



## Bearitone

MASS DEFECT said:


> I'd be sold with a Line6 Vetta III tbh. Vetta with HX modeling mated to a 500w power amp would be awesome.


Oh my god I want this to happen


----------



## MASS DEFECT

Here's a high(er) resolution pic of the front and the back. Is that a half power switch? or a 1% power?
And looking at the back, made in Mexico?


----------



## Necky379

MASS DEFECT said:


> And looking at the back, made in Mexico?



Got my attention now


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

What does that say on the front next to Gains 1 and 2? "Brightness" and "Burn"? There is also a solo boost, it seems.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

Spaced Out Ace said:


> What does that say on the front next to Gains 1 and 2? "Brightness" and "Burn"? There is also a solo boost, it seems.



Overdrive on the clean channel and Extra gain stage "Burn" on the Lead Channel. Solo boost is 10db foot-switchable.

Power switch looks 1/4th power. Not half or 1%.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MASS DEFECT said:


> Here's a high(er) resolution pic of the front and the back. Is that a half power switch? or a 1% power?
> And looking at the back, made in Mexico?
> 
> View attachment 95312
> 
> 
> View attachment 95313





Necky379 said:


> Got my attention now



I think @_Mick_ said China, and he was spot on with the rest of the info. Maybe some early prototype/production runs were done in Mexico, but decided to switch to China to lower the price even more. Jackson and Charvel did this quite a bit.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I think @_Mick_ said China, and he was spot on with the rest of the info. Maybe some early prototype/production runs were done in Mexico, but decided to switch to China to lower the price even more. Jackson and Charvel did this quite a bit.


Ah for the price, I'm banking it IS MIC. I don't even think the Mexico plant can handle the volume this will supposedly command.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

MASS DEFECT said:


> Overdrive on the clean channel and Extra gain stage "Burn" on the Lead Channel.


Awesome. I wonder if any of the doomsayers are going to retract their statements or admit they were wrong. More likely, they'll just delete their videos and act like Principal Wartz in the Hey Arnold episode where they spoof War of the Worlds. He starts out talking to himself about pleasing the alien invaders (which is a hoax, obviously), and then Helga's dad drives up, and Wartz changes his tune. 

I kind of hope Wolfgang sees these people, and doesn't help them out with anything in the future (guitars, effects, amps, etc) for their channels. They haven't even heard the amp or tried it themselves, and you've already got them on YouTube talking how awful it is going to be and "omg, this is going to be BAD!" Yes, the MDF cabinets is a horrible idea, but it at a lower price point. If you don't like it, then get the more expensive EVH 5150 III cabinet.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MASS DEFECT said:


> Ah for the price, I'm banking it IS MIC. I don't even think the Mexico plant can handle the volume this will supposedly command.



Given te features this amp has, it definitely has to be. I'd be (pleasantly) surprised if it's MiM.



Spaced Out Ace said:


> Awesome. I wonder if any of the doomsayers are going to retract their statements or admit they were wrong. More likely, they'll just delete their videos and act like Principal Wartz in the Hey Arnold episode where they spoof War of the Worlds. He starts out talking to himself about pleasing the alien invaders (which is a hoax, obviously), and then Helga's dad drives up, and Wartz changes his tune.
> 
> I kind of hope Wolfgang sees these people, and doesn't help them out with anything in the future (guitars, effects, amps, etc) for their channels. They haven't even heard the amp or tried it themselves, and you've already got them on YouTube talking how awful it is going to be and "omg, this is going to be BAD!" Yes, the MDF cabinets is a horrible idea, but it at a lower price point. If you don't like it, then get the more expensive EVH 5150 III cabinet.



Whats all the doom and gloom about in the videos anyway?  Are they still basing this on only having two preamp tubes? 

But seriously, it's a $500 cabinet. It's just meant for beginners. FWIW the Bugera amps are meant for beginners and even with their reputation, they sound killer. Amazing sounding amps especially for the price, if you find one that's still kicking. 

FWIW Wolfie's a trolling shitposter on twitter (in the best way possible) so I'd like to see his reaction.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Whats all the doom and gloom about in the videos anyway?  Are they still basing this on only having two preamp tubes?
> 
> But seriously, it's a $500 cabinet. It's just meant for beginners. FWIW the Bugera amps are meant for beginners and even with their reputation, they sound killer. Amazing sounding amps especially for the price, if you find one that's still kicking.
> 
> FWIW Wolfie's a trolling shitposter on twitter (in the best way possible) so I'd like to see his reaction.


Might resort to posting the end of Willy Wonka (before Willy changes his tune) that they "LOSE" and "you get NOTHING!"


----------



## Bearitone

MASS DEFECT said:


> Here's a high(er) resolution pic of the front and the back. Is that a half power switch? or a 1% power?
> And looking at the back, made in Mexico?
> 
> View attachment 95312
> 
> 
> View attachment 95313


The reverb listing said China?


----------



## MASS DEFECT

Bearitone said:


> The reverb listing said China?


Im just getting my hopes up and seeing things. lmao


----------



## Azarea

Necky379 said:


> Got my attention now



I don't get it. Is Mexico now part of 'murica ?
I doesn't matter where it comes from, what's important is the QC. Any human sufficiently trained can solder. Most if not all components come from China anyways.
I have a hard time finding why you'd hate on chinese made goods while embracing mexican made ones. You want cheap ; this is capitalism.


----------



## LCW

Bearitone said:


> I think it may take away a bit from the 50 watt heads but not much. These are going to be scooped up by the young, actually gigging, bands wanting a full size head. We’re going to see these everywhere we see 6505s basically. Shit, a bunch people actually gigging with their full size 5153 will probably buy one of these so they can keep their nicer head at home/the studio.
> 
> That said I see heads getting less and less popular with the younger crowd. Modeling is getting better and cheaper all the time. I think once Kemper or Fractal releases a unit with a good poweramp in the $900-$1100 range, there’s going to be a huge shift in the market.
> 
> Can I buy stock in Fractal or Kemper? Lol



You bring up a good point... Shows are about to start... Young folks are likely hurting for scratch after being possibly unemployed for a little bit during the pandemic... So this 899 head/499 cab... basically 1400 kit ready to rock. Smart timing perhaps on EVH's part.


----------



## LCW

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Might resort to posting the end of Willy Wonka (before Willy changes his tune) that they "LOSE" and "you get NOTHING!"


----------



## LCW

MASS DEFECT said:


> Here's a high(er) resolution pic of the front and the back. Is that a half power switch? or a 1% power?
> And looking at the back, made in Mexico?
> 
> View attachment 95312
> 
> 
> View attachment 95313



1/4 Power switch. That's what the description said in the Reverb listing.

Also - pretty sure it's Made in China. Whatever on that.

Aaaaannnnd..... Looking at these pictures again, and seeing where the 2 pre amp tubes are, and just having had a look inside my 100W III head, this chassis could easily be scaled to have 5, 6, 7, 8.... preamp tubes... Wouldn't be surprised if there's a family of this form factor in the future. Would make economic sense.


----------



## Matt08642

Azarea said:


> doesn't matter where it comes from, what's important is the QC. Any human sufficiently trained can solder. Most if not all components come from China anyways.



Some people on this forum are scared to set up their own guitars and get told to take them to a "qualified tech" (how anyone scared of touching the truss rod or changing their action would be able to judge the workmanship of the tech is beyond me), of course people think CHINA BAD, SOLDERING 2 HARD!! QUALIFIED TECH ONLY!!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Azarea said:


> I don't get it. Is Mexico now part of 'murica ?
> I doesn't matter where it comes from, what's important is the QC. Any human sufficiently trained can solder. Most if not all components come from China anyways.
> I have a hard time finding why you'd hate on chinese made goods while embracing mexican made ones. You want cheap ; this is capitalism.


I think for some, it might have something to do with products made through slavery. That might not be something some are too fond of.


----------



## ATRguitar91

I don't understand why the cabs are being mentioned so often. What's it matter if they're not great? The head is what's important here. I don't see the point in even making a corresponding cab line to go with the head anyways.

Most people posting here already have cabs they like, and there are endless options out there new and used for people to buy.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

ATRguitar91 said:


> I don't understand why the cabs are being mentioned so often. What's it matter if they're not great? The head is what's important here. I don't see the point in even making a corresponding cab line to go with the head anyways.
> 
> Most people posting here already have cabs they like, and there are endless options out there new and used for people to buy.



Pretty much exactly.  How many people even use the proper EVH cabs anyway? I'm sure some endorsees do, but for the most part I'm seeing everyone using the usual Mesa, Marshall, Orange, Engl, loadboxes, etc.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Boy howdy, can't wait for all the folks who "play" barely tuned, never setup $400 LTDs they call "ESPs" through the standard presets on whatever $100 plug-in they use the free trial of complain about the number of tubes and country of origin. Good times.


----------



## Azarea

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I think for some, it might have something to do with products made through slavery. That might not be something some are too fond of.


I agree, but I'm fairly sure some places aren't too bad to work at in China, and some are horrible in Mexico. I feel strongly about workers rights, it just seems weird to go up in arms without knowing anything of the actual conditions.
Back on topic, I'm actually curious to whether they went with tube gain stages and SS PI/tone stack/effects loop or if they basically put some kind of tight metal in front of a full tube power amp. I'm confident James Brown could pull off either (or anything in between) while sounding great, I just wonder which they went for and why.


----------



## Necky379

Azarea said:


> I don't get it. Is Mexico now part of 'murica ?
> I doesn't matter where it comes from, what's important is the QC. Any human sufficiently trained can solder. Most if not all components come from China anyways.
> I have a hard time finding why you'd hate on chinese made goods while embracing mexican made ones. You want cheap ; this is capitalism.



What are you talking about? Some of my favorite gear is made in Mexico and my Chinese 6505+ is a lovable hunk of cold soldered shit. I hadn’t thought about it farther than that.

You should research international labor laws if you feel strongly about workers rights, your perspective may change regarding the two countries.




Azarea said:


> … it just seems weird to go up in arms without knowing anything of the actual conditions.



Couldn’t agree with you more.

_Sent from my MIC IPhone_


----------



## MASS DEFECT

Necky379 said:


> What are you talking about? Some of my favorite gear is made in Mexico and my Chinese 6505+ is a lovable hunk of cold soldered shit. I hadn’t thought about it farther than that.
> 
> You should research international labor laws if you feel strongly about workers rights, your perspective may change regarding the two countries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn’t agree with you more.
> 
> _Sent from my MIC IPhone_



Yep. I TRY to not buy MIC as humanely as possible or even as a symbolic gesture even if some or most of the components inside are MIC. I mean even if I don't buy EVH MIC, I still buy EVH, Fender and Jackson stuff and I give money to an organization that produces stuff in China. lol I'll never win this game, I know. 

All I know is that the Chinese govt and army (not the Chinese workers and people) have been effing up my home country, destroying whole reefs, and stealing islands. So yeah, it FEELS nice to not buy MIC in a sort of shallow level.


----------



## AussieTerry

Sorry to touch on it again but all the bloody youtubers not giving credit "my friend found this " yeah fuck off m8. Your channel is fucking shit.

Make sure you like subscribe hit that notification bell, sign up to my patreon, buy my shirts and go fuck yourself.


----------



## Azarea

MASS DEFECT said:


> (...)
> All I know is that the Chinese govt and army (not the Chinese workers and people) have been effing up my home country, destroying whole reefs, and stealing islands. So yeah, it FEELS nice to not buy MIC in a sort of shallow level.


That's fair. 



Necky379 said:


> What are you talking about? Some of my favorite gear is made in Mexico and my Chinese 6505+ is a lovable hunk of cold soldered shit. I hadn’t thought about it farther than that.



I'm sorry I contributed to bringing a political tone to the conversation, that was uncalled for. My original point was meant to be purely technical - I still stand by that QC is paramount. FMIC makes great gear in Mexico, Peavey makes subpar gear in China. I hope EVH maintains decent quality standards through QC regardless of where it's made.


----------



## Necky379

Azarea said:


> That's fair.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry I contributed to bringing a political tone to the conversation, that was uncalled for. My original point was meant to be purely technical - I still stand by that QC is paramount. FMIC makes great gear in Mexico, Peavey makes subpar gear in China. I hope EVH maintains decent quality standards through QC regardless of where it's made.



No worries friend, I hope the same.


----------



## Bearitone

Matt08642 said:


> Some people on this forum are scared to set up their own guitars and get told to take them to a "qualified tech" (how anyone scared of touching the truss rod or changing their action would be able to judge the workmanship of the tech is beyond me), of course people think CHINA BAD, SOLDERING 2 HARD!! QUALIFIED TECH ONLY!!


Trying to avoid buying MIC is more about not supporting communists with internment camps for muslims and a labor culture where bosses can get away with raping their workers and work them 16 hours a day 6 to 7 days a week. Quality of a finished product and ability to solder don't even come to mind.


----------



## beavis2306

Is anyone stoked that it only has 1 eq? Wtf


----------



## fuji86

I saw people complain about the price on instagram, people complaining about a full sized head being $900 and dont have a problem spending $500 on a Strymon


----------



## Seabeast2000

I was hoping for a Built in HM2 right in front of the power section.


----------



## LCW

fuji86 said:


> I saw people complain about the price on instagram, people complaining about a full sized head being $900 and dont have a problem spending $500 on a Strymon



Slipknot said it best…


----------



## Boris_VTR

Since it's budget version it's probably too much to ask for midi?


----------



## AussieTerry

GAGAAGAA BOOOM
Ooo available October 
https://www.andertons.co.uk/brands/...&pageView:grid&minPrice:&maxPrice:&pageSize:&


----------



## Edika

AussieTerry said:


> GAGAAGAA BOOOM
> Ooo available October
> https://www.andertons.co.uk/brands/...&pageView:grid&minPrice:&maxPrice:&pageSize:&



Just got an email from Amdertons today mentioning the 5150 and the price. Price is good. The Peavey 6505 is a bit more expensive without the extra features (6505 at £787 and the 5150 advertised at £699) but I'd be really interested to see what the 5150 sounds like and if it's closer to the the 6505 with a better clean plus boost and noise gate or a different flavor. Having a 5150II I'm not in a hurry to grap this but the price is tempting...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

fuji86 said:


> I saw people complain about the price on instagram, people complaining about a full sized head being $900 and dont have a problem spending $500 on a Strymon



The negative reaction to this amp is really confusing me.  like I can understand the ethics of buying a MiC amp, but wtf at the price? It seems in line with an import made amp these days.

Im guessing it amounts to YTers realizing negative clickbait sells better after the Fortin fiasco.


----------



## AussieTerry

Andertons is awesome, gear is soo cheap compaired to buying it in Australia and it usually takes max 5 daysto get to me. Being a foreigner i get out of paying VAT and buying foreign i get out of paying GST here mwahaha.

Yeah the price looks good im expecting around $1300-1400 AUD.

The 5153 50's are $1500-1800 here.


----------



## Werecow

AussieTerry said:


> GAGAAGAA BOOOM
> Ooo available October
> https://www.andertons.co.uk/brands/...&pageView:grid&minPrice:&maxPrice:&pageSize:&



I think that's the cheapest 4x12 i've ever seen for sale as well.


----------



## LCW

Edika said:


> Just got an email from Amdertons today mentioning the 5150 and the price. Price is good. The Peavey 6505 is a bit more expensive without the extra features (6505 at £787 and the 5150 advertised at £699) but I'd be really interested to see what the 5150 sounds like and if it's closer to the the 6505 with a better clean plus boost and noise gate or a different flavor. Having a 5150II I'm not in a hurry to grap this but the price is tempting...



Well at least the UK people seem to be stoked.


----------



## technomancer

Looks like they didn't jump the gun by too much, they're listed at Sweetwater now

https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/5150IC80HBK--evh-5150-iconic-series-80-watt-head-black
https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/5150IC80HIV--evh-5150-iconic-series-80-watt-head-ivory


----------



## cardinal

Wonder what the Burn switch does?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

cardinal said:


> Wonder what the Burn switch does?



Guessing stock it'll be more like the blue channel on the 5153 (less gain more spongy) and Burn will make it more like the red (more gain less spongy)


----------



## Deadpool_25

At that price I’m having a hard time _not_ buying one. Ugh, I’m suuuuch a gearwhore. Those habits are tough to break. But I’m probably listing 5 guitars and 2-3 amps today and one of those amps very well could be the 6505 (non-plus). It seems ridiculous to sell the 6505 and basically replace it with one of these. I say that obviously not having heard the Iconic, but I mean the 6505 is a wtfbeast. That’s the true “iconic” imo.

I’m definitely good to go with my FM3/Stealth 50w/EL34 50. Now I just need to truly accept that.


----------



## ATRguitar91

Based on what we've seen so far, the boost is just a pure volume boost right? It doesn't sound like it's going to function as an overdrive to tighten things up.


----------



## Deadpool_25

ATRguitar91 said:


> Based on what we've seen so far, the boost is just a pure volume boost right? It doesn't sound like it's going to function as an overdrive to tighten things up.



That’s the way it reads to me too.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

https://evhgear.com/gear/series/amplifiers/iconic

There. Real. Speculation over.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

ATRguitar91 said:


> Based on what we've seen so far, the boost is just a pure volume boost right? It doesn't sound like it's going to function as an overdrive to tighten things up.



There's two boosts. Each channel seems to have its own voicing/boost control, and there seems to be a master post gain volume boost


----------



## LCW

cardinal said:


> Wonder what the Burn switch does?



It lights the amp on fire!


----------



## LCW

Deadpool_25 said:


> At that price I’m having a hard time _not_ buying one. Ugh, I’m suuuuch a gearwhore. Those habits are tough to break. But I’m probably listing 5 guitars and 2-3 amps today and one of those amps very well could be the 6505 (non-plus). It seems ridiculous to sell the 6505 and basically replace it with one of these. I say that obviously not having heard the Iconic, but I mean the 6505 is a wtfbeast. That’s the true “iconic” imo.
> 
> I’m definitely good to go with my FM3/Stealth 50w/EL34 50. Now I just need to truly accept that.



Strike while the iron is hot with the 6505


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

LCW said:


> It lights the amp on fire!



We call it Bugera mode.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Two button footswitch? Channel and volume boost, I'm guessing? Eh, that's kind of limiting. How are you supposed to turn the FX Loop on or off? What about being able to switch the gain boost (overdrive, burn) on or off? Perhaps the two button should be included, with a four button footswitch option available for purchase.

Anyways, anyone find it kind of funny that the Peavey pissed of Mike Soldano, and this one looks even more like a Soldano?


----------



## MASS DEFECT

Deadpool_25 said:


> At that price I’m having a hard time _not_ buying one. Ugh, I’m suuuuch a gearwhore. Those habits are tough to break. But I’m probably listing 5 guitars and 2-3 amps today and one of those amps very well could be the 6505 (non-plus). It seems ridiculous to sell the 6505 and basically replace it with one of these. I say that obviously not having heard the Iconic, but I mean the 6505 is a wtfbeast. That’s the true “iconic” imo.
> 
> I’m definitely good to go with my FM3/Stealth 50w/EL34 50. Now I just need to truly accept that.



Stick a Deadweld Duality DX (Noise gate + boost) in front of that 6505 and you got a much better amp. 

I'm betting there will be an influx of 50w 5150III in the used market in the coming days.


----------



## oniduder

899?? i'm i reading correctly that there's only 2 preamp tubes?

intersting


----------



## TheRileyOBrien

I am really enjoying watching people melt down over this. "Two preamp tubes?" "80 watts??? how will ever I get that _punch_ I need" 

Did people really think they would just start making original Peavey 5150 copies?

Even a 5150 with built in noise gate, boost, midi, etc wouldn't make much sense because Peavey already has the Invective which is exactly that...and doesn't seem to be all that popular(maybe lack of supply though) . 

In my opinion, the reasonable business moves for EVH would be either put out an affordable "full sized" amp or attempt to make a clone of the "magical" Marshall(s) and sell them for a ton of $. It would be nearly impossible to please the VH tone snobs...so they made the logical choice.


----------



## ArtDecade

EVH fans will buy EVH gear. It doesn't matter if it is 56 watts with 3.14 preamp tubes and made out of recycled baseball bats. There is a market for EVH - especially among Boomers and GenXer's with disposable income. Most cats buying these amps aren't worried about how it will thump live because the amp will be in a basement man-cave with a beer on top of the head.


----------



## sevenfoxes

Looks like they knocked off my color scheme too! 









Just kidding, but it honestly wouldn’t surprise me if they started sticking LED’s in these. Lol!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

MASS DEFECT said:


> Stick a Deadweld Duality DX (Noise gate + boost) in front of that 6505 and you got a much better amp.
> 
> I'm betting there will be an influx of 50w 5150III in the used market in the coming days.


"And you got a much better amp." Based on what, exactly?



TheRileyOBrien said:


> I am really enjoying watching people melt down over this. "Two preamp tubes?" "80 watts??? how will ever I get that _punch_ I need"
> 
> Did people really think they would just start making original Peavey 5150 copies?
> 
> Even a 5150 with built in noise gate, boost, midi, etc wouldn't make much sense because Peavey already has the Invective which is exactly that...and doesn't seem to be all that popular(maybe lack of supply though)


I believe the Peavey itself is only like 80w or some shit, even though it is rated at 120w.

The invective's botched release, as well as flat out lying from all involved (including Blub) was a definite deterrent for some people.


----------



## feraledge

I’m having a hard time imagining how this isn’t rad, but whatever, I’m into it. 
Also people knocking EVH cabs is confusing to me, have you tried their heads with their cabs? It’s an amazing combination, one of the best I’ve found short Mesa. I went Marshall 1960 to EVH 212 and back to Marshall just to say whoops. 
I’m curious how the cabs sound with these. MDF and I’m guessing a cheaper speaker. But Peavey 6505 cabs were never great, just cheap. I bought one new at GC for $300 once. When I was playing a full stack I kept it on the bottom for volume (mic’ed the top cab instead). Pretty low bar.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

Spaced Out Ace said:


> "And you got a much better amp." Based on what, exactly?



The 6505 is THE 5150. It is that original sound, warts and all. The Peaveys also have bigger transformers and that yields cleaner headroom if you want to stick a modeler through the effects loop. The power amp alone is a selling point of the 6505 and the +. Clean, transparent, and loud.

The 6505 has proven its roadworthiness, too.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MASS DEFECT said:


> The 6505 is THE 5150. It is that original sound, warts and all. The Peaveys also have bigger transformers and that yields cleaner headroom if you want to stick a modeler through the effects loop. The power amp alone is a selling point of the 6505 and the +. Clean, transparent, and loud.
> 
> The 6505 has proven its roadworthiness, too.



I mean its a taste thing. Rarely would I ever use a 5150/6505 because I want a pristine clean and a tight pedal-less metal sound. It's why I prefer the II/+ and even moreso the 5153. No pedals necessary and a great clean.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

MASS DEFECT said:


> The 6505 is THE 5150. It is that original sound, warts and all. The Peaveys also have bigger transformers and that yields cleaner headroom if you want to stick a modeler through the effects loop. The power amp alone is a selling point of the 6505 and the +. Clean, transparent, and loud.
> 
> The 6505 has proven its roadworthiness, too.


My point is you've not even heard or tried the Iconic. I know it is "rated" at 120w, but some have stated that it is less than that.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

Spaced Out Ace said:


> My point is you've not even heard or tried the Iconic. I know it is "rated" at 120w, but some have stated that it is less than that.


I mean, you don't really have to try an Iconic to know, right? How far can you stray from a 5150 sound? As far as I am concerned, it's just added features to the same basic recipe. The only thing that sells me on the Iconic is that it is a bit portable if you plug and play straight to the amp. You got a boost, solo, and a noise gate in there. 

We can debate all day. But I'm sure Deadpool has already preordered the Iconic. lmao


----------



## sevenfoxes

The price point is hilarious. $100 cheaper than the OG. 

Was this an obvious attempt to undercut Peavey’s sales?


----------



## Choop

Spaced Out Ace said:


> My point is you've not even heard or tried the Iconic. I know it is "rated" at 120w, but some have stated that it is less than that.



Just quoting this for reference, but could anybody drop any sources on the OG 5150 actually running at closer to 80W? I did a search on my lunch break and couldn't find any sources on it. Not that 80W is bad, my Mk III simul-class is rated at 75W and it's killer.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

MASS DEFECT said:


> I mean, you don't really have to try an Iconic to know, right? How far can you stray from a 5150 sound? As far as I am concerned, it's just added features to the same basic recipe. The only thing that sells me on the Iconic is that it is a bit portable if you plug and play straight to the amp. You got a boost, solo, and a noise gate in there.
> 
> We can debate all day. But I'm sure Deadpool has already preordered the Iconic. lmao


I don't need to try it, I already know it pales in comparison to the MIGHTY PEAVEY 6505. 

Seriously, this is hilarious.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Choop said:


> Just quoting this for reference, but could anybody drop any sources on the OG 5150 actually running at closer to 80W? I did a search on my lunch break and couldn't find any sources on it. Not that 80W is bad, my Mk III simul-class is rated at 75W and it's killer.


People had mentioned it years ago, so trying to find it from the ol Google with its wonky algorithms in place doesn't really bring up anything.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Maybe they know PV is D E D dead and are filling in that gap.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Choop said:


> Just quoting this for reference, but could anybody drop any sources on the OG 5150 actually running at closer to 80W? I did a search on my lunch break and couldn't find any sources on it. Not that 80W is bad, my Mk III simul-class is rated at 75W and it's killer.



Steve Fryette did a test of the true RMS of several amps and supposedly found the 5150 is more like 70w. I can't find the link atm even though I found it the other day


----------



## Steo

No sign of this on Thomann or Musicstore. If there € 700-800, I'd be tempted


----------



## MASS DEFECT

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I don't need to try it, I already know it pales in comparison to the MIGHTY PEAVEY 6505.
> 
> Seriously, this is hilarious.



It ACTUALLY is hilarious. Because the mightiest is the 5150II. 

(ps. relax. it's a well-timed money grab. it wont sound any better than a tight metal pro in a Bugera 6260's loop. you don't need to try every 5150.)


----------



## ArtDecade

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Steve Fryette did a test of the true RMS of several amps and supposedly found the 5150 is more like 70w. I can't find the link atm even though I found it the other day



https://www.sevenstring.org/threads...lly-100w-steve-fryettes-answer-inside.189095/


----------



## LCW

ArtDecade said:


> https://www.sevenstring.org/threads...lly-100w-steve-fryettes-answer-inside.189095/



Meh… the amps from the guy running the test coincidentally rate higher. Let’s see a third party lab produce some objective results.


----------



## ArtDecade

LCW said:


> Meh… the amps from the guy running the test coincidentally rate higher. Let’s see a third party lab produce some objective results.



I don't really care one way or another. I was just posting a link to what people were talking about.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

LCW said:


> Meh… the amps from the guy running the test coincidentally rate higher. Let’s see a third party lab produce some objective results.


Essentially calling Steven Fryette a liar is a weird move, but okay.


----------



## technomancer

Cone on guys, if you want EVHs legendary tone from the Van Hagar days you know it is impossible to dial in without a Peavey 

I agree watching people literally lose their shit over this is hilarious...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

technomancer said:


> Cone on guys, if you want EVHs legendary tone from the Van Hagar days you know it is impossible to dial in without a Peavey
> 
> I agree watching people literally lose their shit over this is hilarious...


I think the harmonizer / detune effect is more important, as quite a few amps and preamps can get close enough to a 5150. Besides that, if memory serves, he used a Marshall on two albums, a Soldano SLO on one, and the Peavey on the last one.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

technomancer said:


> Cone on guys, if you want EVHs legendary tone from the Van Hagar days you know it is impossible to dial in without a Peavey
> 
> I agree watching people literally lose their shit over this is hilarious...



It's funny because my favorite Hagar era album is FUCK and that was just barely done with a 5150 protoype. It think the majority of that album was SLO and 3SE+ pre.


----------



## technomancer

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I think the harmonizer / detune effect is more important, as quite a few amps and preamps can get close enough to a 5150. Besides that, if memory serves, he used a Marshall on two albums, a Soldano SLO on one, and the Peavey on the last one.



It was sarcasm, IIRC the only album that is mainly 5150 is Balance...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

technomancer said:


> It was sarcasm, IIRC the only album that is mainly 5150 is Balance...



How can you forget the tonal nirvana that is VH3?


----------



## technomancer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> How can you forget the tonal nirvana that is VH3?



Deliberately?


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> I’m having a hard time imagining how this isn’t rad, but whatever, I’m into it.
> Also people knocking EVH cabs is confusing to me, have you tried their heads with their cabs? It’s an amazing combination, one of the best I’ve found short Mesa. I went Marshall 1960 to EVH 212 and back to Marshall just to say whoops.
> I’m curious how the cabs sound with these. MDF and I’m guessing a cheaper speaker. But Peavey 6505 cabs were never great, just cheap. I bought one new at GC for $300 once. When I was playing a full stack I kept it on the bottom for volume (mic’ed the top cab instead). Pretty low bar.



My 5153 EL34 sounded much better with the EVH cab than it did with my Mesa Cab.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's funny because my favorite Hagar era album is FUCK and that was just barely done with a 5150 protoype. It think the majority of that album was SLO and 3SE+ pre.


What is a 3SE+?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> What is a 3SE+?



The Custom Audio Electeonics preamp everyone was using in the early 90s. Megadeth and I think Queensryche used it.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The Custom Audio Electeonics preamp everyone was using in the early 90s. Megadeth and I think Queensryche used it.


I will assume he paired it with his H&H poweramp.


----------



## Deadpool_25

MASS DEFECT said:


> I'm sure Deadpool has already preordered the Iconic. lmao



I’ll take that bet.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I will assume he paired it with his H&H poweramp.


Actually I dont think so. I've read it was the return of a Marshall's fx loop.


----------



## Matt08642

technomancer said:


> It was sarcasm, IIRC the only album that is mainly 5150 is Balance...



Balance has some sick tones tho


----------



## technomancer

Matt08642 said:


> Balance has some sick tones tho



I love that stuff, but mostly when people talk about chasing "Van Halen tone" they're talking about Ain't Talkin' About Love not Don't Tell Me (What Love Can Do)


----------



## Kyle Jordan

technomancer said:


> Cone on guys, if you want EVHs legendary tone from the Van Hagar days you know it is impossible to dial in without a Peavey
> 
> I agree watching people literally lose their shit over this is hilarious...



This thread is like the old Rig-Talk/HCAF days of folks going crazy over things and comparisons. The Mojave Gunslinger and original Roccaforte immediately pop in to my mind.


----------



## feraledge

This thread is going absolutely apeshit about a number of things. 
What I appreciate about Eddie was that he embraced the idea that you can get more of the sound that you’re looking for. He was no engineer just a guy who could say more that and then stamp his name on it. 
I think the 5153 is the peak of the 5150 line and the Stealth the peak of that. BUT, the differences aren’t nearly what we make them out to be just because we have the choice. I think the upgrade in the 5153 is the transformer and saturation in the gain stages. 
This is clearly a fuck you to Peavey and filling the niche. Nothing, so far, indicates being beholden to a block letter and most likely it’s red stage is more EVH than Peavey. However, even if it isn’t, we’ve effectively got a 6505 with a gate, boost/OD and reverb, variable wattage (which is kicking back on the Invective) and knobs on the front. Not only is it cheaper, but it will actually be available.
As much as I want a 5153 Stealth, this genuinely delivers more on what I would find useful and while I’m sure neither the gate nor reverb is the best, it gives the option of reducing what I would need as far as pedals go. 
Like my custom ESP is perfect. But I’d never take it on tour. A single hum black metal LTD is perfect for that. This is the LTD and, in being so, it’s found ways to improve upon the competitor with the potential to be even better if the saturation and gain stages are more EVH than Peavey.


----------



## USMarine75

ArtDecade said:


> EVH fans will buy EVH gear. It doesn't matter if it is 56 watts with 3.14 preamp tubes and made out of recycled baseball bats. There is a market for EVH - especially among Boomers and GenXer's with disposable income. Most cats buying these amps aren't worried about how it will thump live because the amp will be in a basement man-cave with a beer on top of the head.



Oh cool, another Dad Rock Boomer Blues Lawyer comment.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

technomancer said:


> I love that stuff, but mostly when people talk about chasing "Van Halen tone" they're talking about Ain't Talkin' About Love not Don't Tell Me (What Love Can Do)



I mean... for being 40 years old this year, the tones on Dirty Movies, Sinner's Swing and Unchained got fucking heavy. 

Speaking of Transformers, I wonder if this amp is still using the copy of the transformer used on the 5150/6505? I recall the peavey "insider" getting pissed that FMIC was trying to source some transformers or reverse-engineer them?


----------



## USMarine75

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I mean... for being 40 years old this year, the tones on Dirty Movies, Sinner's Swing and Unchained got fucking heavy.
> 
> Speaking of Transformers, I wonder if this amp is still using the copy of the transformer used on the 5150/6505?



Dirty Movies is one of my fav all time songs.

But...

FUCK and Balance are my fav VH albums

Van Hagar > DLR-Halen

ADKOT is terrible. The original demos are better.

The pinnacle of EVH's playing was Humans Being. I always hoped I'd get an entire album of that.

VH3 has some great songs and a ton of innovation. It was ruined by EVH being his own producer with no one to counter any of his ideas (we call it Belichicking).

Also I'm a Peavey guy, but: Soldano > Marshall > EVH > 5150

Tl;Dr Ok so maybe this belonged in the Unpopular Opinions thread.


----------



## Werecow

I've never experienced a product announcement that's made me want to unsubscribe from youtubers like this one has. The amount of love (saying it's better than the 6505), or hate for it already is ridiculous.

I have three hobbies where gear is lusted after (guitar, gaming, photography), and this is the first time anything has made me feel like that.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Werecow said:


> I've never experienced a product announcement that's made me want to unsubscribe from youtubers like this one has. The amount of love (saying it's better than the 6505), or hate for it already is ridiculous



The only opinion that matters to me is Ola seeing it and saying "yeah it looks pretty cool _*buuuuurp* *legend of zelda jingle* *knocks everything off the amp head*_"

But seriously yeah, this amp made YT a shitshow. Still don't even know if this amp is gonna be released for... the actual release date or not. I know we're not dealing with a small company like Neural, but Covid is still hanging hard on the world.

I do hope we get some tone videos soon. Wolfie obviously has a prototype, and there also definitely has to be some other pre-production stuff given they have stock pictures out.

EDIT:







Yep, that's all you need to know. Gotta pump out daily videos to ride the YT algo.


----------



## Werecow

USMarine75 said:


> Dirty Movies is one of my fav all time songs.
> 
> But...
> 
> FUCK and Balance are my fav VH albums
> 
> Van Hagar > DLR-Halen
> 
> ADKOT is terrible. The original demos are better.
> 
> The pinnacle of EVH's playing was Humans Being. I always hoped I'd get an entire album of that.
> 
> VH3 has some great songs and a ton of innovation. It was ruined by EVH being his own producer with no one to counter any of his ideas (we call it Belichicking).
> 
> Also I'm a Peavey guy, but: Soldano > Marshall > EVH > 5150
> 
> Tl;Dr Ok so maybe this belonged in the Unpopular Opinions thread.


Balance is my favourite as well, both singing and guitar tone. The guitar tone is so smooth but crunchy, and the palm mutes really really chunky.
I've also always liked singers that can absolutely belt it out, to the verge of screaming. DLR always just seemed "cheesy" to me, even when i was a kid. I loved Eddies rhythm guitar playing right from the first album though. I just often found it hard to carry on listening when DLR started singing


----------



## ATRguitar91

Still feel like it should be mentioned more the boost appears to be nothing more than a straight volume raiser. According to the description from EVH, that's all it is: 10db of footswitchable volume. Which definitely isn't as useful in my eyes as an actual built in overdrive circuit. 

It's possible the burn button acts more like your standard OD, but it could also just be a voicing switch that moves the mid focus around or something. EVH says it, "adds fiery crunch that’s ideal for blistering leads." That might just be another gain stage.


----------



## Emperoff

Wouldn't surprise me if those youtubers spilling shit are being paid for that. They get paid for hyping products after all, so who knows


----------



## Deadpool_25

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The only opinion that matters to me is Ola seeing it and saying "yeah it looks pretty cool _*buuuuurp* *legend of zelda jingle* *knocks everything off the amp head*_"
> 
> But seriously yeah, this amp made YT a shitshow. Still don't even know if this amp is gonna be released for... the actual release date or not. I know we're not dealing with a small company like Neural, but Covid is still hanging hard on the world.
> 
> I do hope we get some tone videos soon. Wolfie obviously has a prototype, and there also definitely has to be some other pre-production stuff given they have stock pictures out.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, that's all you need to know. Gotta pump out daily videos to ride the YT algo.



That guy is so fucking annoying.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Emperoff said:


> Wouldn't surprise me if those youtubers spilling shit are being paid for that. They get paid for hyping products after all, so who knows



I can see that Ninecore dude maybe. Dude has a shit-ton of EVH gear. Others (as seen above) just seem to wanna be the center of attention/drama for dem youtube clicks.

Already sick of seeing them talk about it, though. I don't want to see a single YTer post about it unless they personally have one and are playing a guitar through it.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Actually I dont think so. I've read it was the return of a Marshall's fx loop.


Seems odd. It'd make more sense to just use the H&H which had been apart of his rig for quite some time.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Kyle Jordan said:


> This thread is like the old Rig-Talk/HCAF days of folks going crazy over things and comparisons. The Mojave Gunslinger and original Roccaforte immediately pop in to my mind.


Remember the Titan, and the dude getting some grief because he may or may not have basically based the Amp off of a DIY SLO PCB. lol


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The only opinion that matters to me is Ola seeing it and saying "yeah it looks pretty cool _*buuuuurp* *legend of zelda jingle* *knocks everything off the amp head*_"
> 
> But seriously yeah, this amp made YT a shitshow. Still don't even know if this amp is gonna be released for... the actual release date or not. I know we're not dealing with a small company like Neural, but Covid is still hanging hard on the world.
> 
> I do hope we get some tone videos soon. Wolfie obviously has a prototype, and there also definitely has to be some other pre-production stuff given they have stock pictures out.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, that's all you need to know. Gotta pump out daily videos to ride the YT algo.


What a fucking goofball.

Edit: I don't just hope that EVH Brand doesn't help them out with Iconics to demo, I hope they don't give them anything to demo period. Make them buy it for shitting all over it, and potentially ruining the release of the amp.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> What a fucking goofball.



The Fortin standby fiasco made things unbearable.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Seems odd. It'd make more sense to just use the H&H which had been apart of his rig for quite some time.



I did some snooping, and yeah the CAE was only really used for a song or two. used in the power section of a modded Marshall head.


----------



## Emperoff

Deadpool_25 said:


> That guy is so fucking annoying.



Has five towers of amp heads. Uses camera audio.

Seriously, FUCK OFF.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Emperoff said:


> Has five towers of amp heads. Uses camera audio.
> 
> Seriously, FUCK OFF.



It's so weird. There was the entire decade where everyone was using camera audio with everyone saying "dude this sounds like boxy shit, get a mic". Everyone finally got a mic and interface and we've gone full circle with everyone being like "Bro this shit sounds too produced, use your phone mic! It'll sound more natural in the room!"


----------



## USMarine75

Werecow said:


> Balance is my favourite as well, both singing and guitar tone. The guitar tone is so smooth but crunchy, and the palm mutes really really chunky.
> I've also always liked singers that can absolutely belt it out, to the verge of screaming. DLR always just seemed "cheesy" to me, even when i was a kid. I loved Eddies rhythm guitar playing right from the first album though. I just often found it hard to carry on listening when DLR started singing



For me DLR was an acquired taste. 10/10 showman and bullshitter, but vocally and lyrically a 3/10. 

Hagar is an actual professional singer and a very very good showman. Sadly, I always thought Hagar's lyrics were better... But his lyrics have not aged well. That said, Hagar's melodies are on point.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

ATRguitar91 said:


> Still feel like it should be mentioned more the boost appears to be nothing more than a straight volume raiser. According to the description from EVH, that's all it is: 10db of footswitchable volume. Which definitely isn't as useful in my eyes as an actual built in overdrive circuit.
> 
> It's possible the burn button acts more like your standard OD, but it could also just be a voicing switch that moves the mid focus around or something. EVH says it, "adds fiery crunch that’s ideal for blistering leads." That might just be another gain stage.


Obviously it's just a volume boost. It is in the section with volumes for channels one and two. Another gain stage adds a decent amount of gain, which is all an OD is anyways.


----------



## Seabeast2000

USMarine75 said:


> Oh cool, another Dad Rock Boomer Blues Lawyer comment.



Ill fitting khakis with New Balances are required for full joke effect.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Seabeast2000 said:


> Ill fitting khakis with New Balances are required for full joke effect.


Don't forget being bald with the lame backwards baseball cap. (See Carlin for elaboration.)


----------



## DEUCE SLUICE

Ahhhhhh shit, there's a combo?!


----------



## LCW

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The only opinion that matters to me is Ola seeing it and saying "yeah it looks pretty cool _*buuuuurp* *legend of zelda jingle* *knocks everything off the amp head*_"
> 
> But seriously yeah, this amp made YT a shitshow. Still don't even know if this amp is gonna be released for... the actual release date or not. I know we're not dealing with a small company like Neural, but Covid is still hanging hard on the world.
> 
> I do hope we get some tone videos soon. Wolfie obviously has a prototype, and there also definitely has to be some other pre-production stuff given they have stock pictures out.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, that's all you need to know. Gotta pump out daily videos to ride the YT algo.



Fluff (Ryan Bruce) said he might be getting one in a month or so from EVH to demo.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

LCW said:


> Fluff (Ryan Bruce) said he might be getting one in a month or so from EVH to demo.


...Fuck. I guess.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

LCW said:


> Fluff (Ryan Bruce) said he might be getting one in a month or so from EVH to demo.


I look forward to his exceedingly mediocre demo with 80% of it being him reading the fucking spec sheet


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

KnightBrolaire said:


> I look forward to his exceedingly mediocre demo with 80% of it being him reading the fucking spec sheet



2 minutes generic post-hardcore riffage, 30 second cleans, 8 minutes rambling of EVH's backstory, reading the spec sheet, how "his friend" showed him the leaks, lots of pauses. 
...Can we rename this thread "5150 Iconic/fuck gear youtubers thread"?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> 2 minutes generic post-hardcore riffage, 30 second cleans, 8 minutes rambling of EVH's backstory, reading the spec sheet, how "his friend" showed him the leaks, lots of pauses.
> ...Can we rename this thread "5150 Iconic/fuck gear youtubers thread"?



Maybe.

EDIT: Made it clean so Alex wouldn't have an aneurysm.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## feraledge

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> 2 minutes generic post-hardcore riffage, 30 second cleans, 8 minutes rambling of EVH's backstory, reading the spec sheet, how "his friend" showed him the leaks, lots of pauses.
> ...Can we rename this thread "5150 Iconic/fuck gear youtubers thread"?





MaxOfMetal said:


> Maybe.
> 
> EDIT: Made it clean so Alex wouldn't have an aneurysm.


Lol. Seriously though, IDGAF about youtuber takes and even less so the drama. Can we just add that byline to the entire forum tho? I feel like we deserve to proclaim that we are a safe space from influencers. We’ve all been hurt and we’re not doing it again.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

feraledge said:


> Lol. Seriously though, IDGAF about youtuber takes and even less so the drama. Can we just add that byline to the entire forum tho? I feel like we deserve to proclaim that we are a safe space from influencers. We’ve all been hurt and we’re not doing it again.



I wish that was true. Influencers absolutely run the industry now.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The Fortin standby fiasco made things unbearable.



The Solar "cracking fretboard" "sh1t on Ola" gimmick was way worse. 

And yeah,when he went to a shop, demoed a Badlander and proceeded to make a video on how bad it is while driving. 

If I were the shop, I wouldnt let him inside again. lol


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MASS DEFECT said:


> The Solar "cracking fretboard" "sh1t on Ola" gimmick was way worse.
> 
> And yeah,when he went to a shop, demoed a Badlander and proceeded to make a video on how bad it is while driving.
> 
> If I were the shop, I wouldnt let him inside again. lol



I say that because it seemed like it convinced a lot of people that negativity really goes garner clicks and attention. Like there was more insufferable stuff, but that seemed to be a catalyst. 

Props to Ola (and Fortin I guess ) for not giving them attention at least. 

Also wow.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

New thread title is +100 Hilarity. 

YouTube and the whole influencer thing is such a mixed bag. I would have killed to have the amount of demos we have now when I was younger, but the Monkey’s Paw kind of had its say here. There are so many outright bad, uninformative, and straight up bought videos that it just bogs lots of gear down.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Thing is, about 25 years ago, if you wanted to be taken seriously you had to have been knee deep in the industry, go to tons of shows, follow the clinic circuit, go to all the trade meets, scour catalogs, go to brick and mortar shops, meet people, make connections, etc. and by doing all of that, even if you weren't always on the forefront or didn't know everything, you could at least be trusted by having earnest takes.

Now, if you can speak in puns, tell a dick joke or two, scroll reddit and Instagram in your spare time, or just have the money to buy some nice gear, you'll have following that will take your shitty clueless takes as gospel and defend your ineptitude all over the way-too-online Internet. 

It has always been a popularity contest, and money has been the driving force since about day two, but it seems everyone is just...dumber. 

I don't know. I'm just an old fuck cursing at the sky.


----------



## narad

MaxOfMetal said:


> Now, if you can speak in puns, tell a dick joke or two, scroll reddit and Instagram in your spare time, or just have the money to buy some nice gear, you'll have following that will take your shitty clueless takes as gospel and defend your ineptitude all over the way-too-online Internet.



Man, why am I wasting all my talents here on SSO?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

narad said:


> Man, why am I wasting all my talents here on SSO?



You're a regular triple threat. Puns, dick jokes, _and_ you buy nice gear. 

You're too good for us, and that's not a joke.


----------



## Blytheryn

Emperoff said:


> Has five towers of amp heads. Uses camera audio.
> 
> Seriously, FUCK OFF.



You're going to LOVE TruckDriverShaun.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

feraledge said:


> Lol. Seriously though, IDGAF about youtuber takes and even less so the drama. Can we just add that byline to the entire forum tho? I feel like we deserve to proclaim that we are a safe space from influencers. We’ve all been hurt and we’re not doing it again.


We'd... we'd have to kick Ola off, though. He seems like a decent enough bloke, even if his stuff is formulaic and such.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Emperoff said:


> Has five towers of amp heads. Uses camera audio.
> 
> Seriously, FUCK OFF.


Yeah, really.

Agufish got his start trying out cheap pedals, then a year later was talking about how something was overpriced for what it was. You know, because he totally buys everything he demos and totally wasn't sent it for the purpose of testing out.

At least killertonetexas (I think that is his name) has some pretty decent videos that seem relatively devoid of the lame shit that YouTube dorks typically do. He and Brett Kingman are the only two that don't make me want to commit vivisection suicide.


----------



## feraledge

Spaced Out Ace said:


> We'd... we'd have to kick Ola off, though. He seems like a decent enough bloke, even if his stuff is formulaic and such.


Ola was one of us before he was one of them. Stay of execution. Merrow too.


----------



## feraledge

MaxOfMetal said:


> You're a regular triple threat. Puns, dick jokes, _and_ you buy nice gear.
> 
> You're too good for us, and that's not a joke.


Geez, get a chat room already.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

feraledge said:


> Ola was one of us before he was one of them. Stay of execution. Merrow too.


Haha, damn. Lol


----------



## MaxOfMetal

feraledge said:


> Ola was one of us before he was one of them. Stay of execution. Merrow too.



Meh, fuck Merrow for aiding and abetting Rico Jr. far and away from the point of no return for the low low price of a couple freebie guitars. There's a reason he abruptly stopped coming here.

He's one of those guys who I'll never buy or recommend gear related to based on principal.

It takes a special kind of someone to tell people to buy guitars when, by most legitimate accounts, there was no longer a functioning manufacturing operation to make them.




Let's get this back to talking about amps that no one has played and still complains about.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

MaxOfMetal said:


> Meh, fuck Merrow for aiding and abetting Rico Jr. far and away from the point of no return for the low low price of a couple freebie guitars. There's a reason he abruptly stopped coming here.
> 
> He's one of those guys who I'll never buy or recommend gear related to based on principal.
> 
> It takes a special kind of someone to tell people to buy guitars when, by most legitimate accounts, there was no longer a functioning manufacturing operation to make them.
> 
> View attachment 95357


Wow.


----------



## metaljohn

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's so weird. There was the entire decade where everyone was using camera audio with everyone saying "dude this sounds like boxy shit, get a mic". Everyone finally got a mic and interface and we've gone full circle with everyone being like "Bro this shit sounds too produced, use your phone mic! It'll sound more natural in the room!"



Surprisingly enough, I think his recorded tones actually got worse after he switched to real mics. I don't know if he just can't mic for shit, or if his tone is just that bad that the camera audio just masked how bad it was before.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

metaljohn said:


> Surprisingly enough, I think his recorded tones actually got worse after he switched to real mics. I don't know if he just can't mic for shit, or if his tone is just that bad that the camera audio just masked how bad it was before.


Even though he got a mic, he still refuses to record it properly. It's kind of weird. He's the dude bro version of The Tone King.


----------



## fuji86

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> How can you forget the tonal nirvana that is VH3?


Shhh, Van Halen hasnt released anything after Balance.


----------



## Boris_VTR

What is confusing is how (if even possible) can you switch on/off some options with just one footswitch button. Does it enable boost/burn based on what channel you are on? What about reverb? Seems like it doesnt have on/off button. You just have to set it to 0? Same is for noise gate. Looks like it is always on.


----------



## Boris_VTR

The only person on YT that I regulary check for guitar related thing is this dude: https://www.youtube.com/c/EugeValovirta230V/videos

Real player, tons of gigging experience (currently in the band with Jasper ex-in flames), doesnt have a ton of followers so he basically replies to every comment. Might be little biased towards marshalls but he does make them sound good so maybe they are the best lol. I really like that he has some maners and is not burping like a redneck every 5 seconds.

He does have a few 5150 videos so my comment is not totaly unrelated


----------



## AussieTerry

It goes to show how much power EVH has just by announcing a new amp, its taken the internet by storm. They are a very big company with very little stock.


----------



## BenjaminW

Boris_VTR said:


> The only person on YT that I regulary check for guitar related thing is this dude: https://www.youtube.com/c/EugeValovirta230V/videos
> 
> Real player, tons of gigging experience (currently in the band with Jasper ex-in flames), doesnt have a ton of followers so he basically replies to every comment. Might be little biased towards marshalls but he does make them sound good so maybe they are the best lol. I really like that he has some maners and is not burping like a redneck every 5 seconds.
> 
> He does have a few 5150 videos so my comment is not totaly unrealted



Euge >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> literally everyone


----------



## Boris_VTR

BenjaminW said:


> Euge >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> literally everyone


Indeed  And he has guitar skils to back it up  I just love his personality, seems like a fun dude to have beer with.


----------



## feraledge

You know they nailed the brown sound when even discussing the amp makes everyone shit themselves.


----------



## AussieTerry

I like that, that that Euge fella isnt all modern metal riffs.


----------



## Spinedriver

MaxOfMetal said:


> Thing is, about 25 years ago, if you wanted to be taken seriously you had to have been knee deep in the industry, go to tons of shows, follow the clinic circuit, go to all the trade meets, scour catalogs, go to brick and mortar shops, meet people, make connections, etc. and by doing all of that, even if you weren't always on the forefront or didn't know everything, you could at least be trusted by having earnest takes.
> 
> Now, if you can speak in puns, tell a dick joke or two, scroll reddit and Instagram in your spare time, or just have the money to buy some nice gear, you'll have following that will take your shitty clueless takes as gospel and defend your ineptitude all over the way-too-online Internet.
> 
> It has always been a popularity contest, and money has been the driving force since about day two, but it seems everyone is just...dumber.
> 
> I don't know. I'm just an old fuck cursing at the sky.



Honestly, for a good chunk of them I've learned to just tune them out and just skim through the video to the parts that I want to hear. For some people I can see why they want to get into the super specifics of some things but if I'm looking to buy a certain pedal/amp/whatever, I can look up the spec sheet myself. I just want to hear what the thing sounds like (whether it's miked up or direct into an interface), so I tend to skip the blabbity-blah parts and just listen to the bits I want to hear.

I hardly pay attention to who it even is anymore because they're all being sent demo units anyway. I just go through a bunch and see how many of them can get 'x' pedal to sound decent and if it's worth looking into. A prime example of this is this week (apparently) NU-X put out a new unit because I saw at least 5 or 6 Youtubers put out demos of it ALL within a day or two. 'This IS a paid promotion but all opinions are my own' ... lol ..


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Boris_VTR said:


> The only person on YT that I regulary check for guitar related thing is this dude: https://www.youtube.com/c/EugeValovirta230V/videos
> 
> Real player, tons of gigging experience (currently in the band with Jasper ex-in flames), doesnt have a ton of followers so he basically replies to every comment. Might be little biased towards marshalls but he does make them sound good so maybe they are the best lol. I really like that he has some maners and is not burping like a redneck every 5 seconds.
> 
> He does have a few 5150 videos so my comment is not totaly unrelated




Dude is great. Great tone and is buddy buddy with In Flames' best guitarist 

If Fender sends anyone an Iconic I hope it's him.


----------



## Emperoff

MaxOfMetal said:


> Now, if you can speak in puns, tell a dick joke or two, scroll reddit and Instagram in your spare time, or just have the money to buy some nice gear, you'll have following that will take your shitty clueless takes as gospel and defend your ineptitude all over the way-too-online Internet.



Jackson Guitars Facebook "takeover"? 



Blytheryn said:


> You're going to LOVE TruckDriverShaun.



I found him when looking for the KSR Vesta videos at launch. Fuck him too 



Spaced Out Ace said:


> We'd... we'd have to kick Ola off, though. He seems like a decent enough bloke, even if his stuff is formulaic and such.



Well, he was actually kicked from this board, so...


----------



## Demiurge

I think I went too crazy with the "Do Not Recommend Channel" button on Youtube in the past as I'd have no idea this amp was coming out if not for this site.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Demiurge said:


> I think I went too crazy with the "Do Not Recommend Channel" button on Youtube in the past as I'd have no idea this amp was coming out if not for this site.



I'm pretty sure this thread dropped info waaaaay before any youtubers did. Bless @Deadpool_25 and his unhealthy 5150 addiction. Also props to @_Mick_ for being spot on while everyone else was calling the leaks fake.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Emperoff said:


> Well, he was actually kicked from this board, so...



He was banned for a bit for getting into it with a long time member (who doesn't post here anymore) and creating a duplicate account in the process, but has had an active account for awhile since then. His original ban was like 10 years ago.


----------



## Emperoff

MaxOfMetal said:


> He was banned for a bit for getting into it with a long time member (who doesn't post here anymore) and creating a duplicate account in the process, but has had an active account for awhile since then. His original ban was like 10 years ago.



10 years? Time fucking flies. Didn't know he ever came back here, though. I do see him posting quite regularly on mg.org, FWIW.



MaxOfMetal said:


> Meh, fuck Merrow for aiding and abetting Rico Jr. far and away from the point of no return for the low low price of a couple freebie guitars. There's a reason he abruptly stopped coming here.
> 
> He's one of those guys who I'll never buy or recommend gear related to based on principal.
> 
> It takes a special kind of someone to tell people to buy guitars when, by most legitimate accounts, there was no longer a functioning manufacturing operation to make them.



About Merrow... I was a big fan of his music when he started, but to me he also is forever tainted due to his BRJ involvement. That shitstorm brought me plenty of problems back in the day. I also find his victimist posts shitting on social media quite hypocritical since nobody would know him if it werent for Youtube.

He doesn't seem to have problems doing studio tours on Youtube showing thousands of dollars in gear he would have never earned if it weren't for the social media he seems to despise.


----------



## Alex79

sleewell said:


> maybe i am wrong but wont this amp take away sales from their 100w evh heads? or do they figure they have been out long enough its ok at this point?
> 
> i would love to see peavey answer with a line of cheaper 50-60 watt 6505s.



yes of course, but if it keeps people in their brand, they don’t care. As long as they still make more money than they lose it’s worth it.
You have to remember that this hurts the competition!
It’s like the bread or washing powder aisles in the supermarket. Crowd out competitors by covering all needs from all angles and prices.


----------



## budda

For those replying frequently in this thread - do you guys supplement TV/netflix/etc with YT gear vids a fair bit? Or is it more like here and there kinda thing?


----------



## youngthrasher9

Ola, Kyle Bull, Kristian Koehler, and killertonetexas are the only YouTube gear guys I watch anymore.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

budda said:


> For those replying frequently in this thread - do you guys supplement TV/netflix/etc with YT gear vids a fair bit? Or is it more like here and there kinda thing?



Not very frequently at all. Even the ones I like (ola, Euge, Kristian, Badseed, etc). Only if they have a video aboit a piece of gear that piques my interest.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The only opinion that matters to me is Ola seeing it and saying "yeah it looks pretty cool _*buuuuurp* *legend of zelda jingle* *knocks everything off the amp head*_"
> 
> But seriously yeah, this amp made YT a shitshow. Still don't even know if this amp is gonna be released for... the actual release date or not. I know we're not dealing with a small company like Neural, but Covid is still hanging hard on the world.
> 
> I do hope we get some tone videos soon. Wolfie obviously has a prototype, and there also definitely has to be some other pre-production stuff given they have stock pictures out.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, that's all you need to know. Gotta pump out daily videos to ride the YT algo.




Not to derail but that dude and his like wannabe sigma grindset type vibes are just insufferable. And just shamelessly misleading clickbait titles ugh sorry


----------



## Deadpool_25

@Boris_VTR thanks for the Euge rec. subbed. Just because I like his style. 

@budda I’m not really posting much in here because I have very little interest in this amp now (It’s as shocking to me as it is to you guys).

Anyway, I used to spend a ton of time on YouTube watching gear videos—probably more time than I spent watching Netflix and such. I had a Premium sub because the ads are so damn frequent. I dropped the sub because $16 is crazy for just as removal and playing in the background. On top of just saving $16 a month it also made me cut back on watching gear videos.

At this point aI can barely watch even my “favorite” gear related channels. Even when I am watching, I’m far less “ohhh maybe I should buy that” these days. More so I’m thinking, yeah my FM3 can do that. /shrug

DGGP21 (Deadpool’s Great Gear Purge 2021) has begun. I just posted 4 guitars, 2 amps, 2 cabs, and an electronic drum kit for sale locally. Maybe I’ve turned a corner in terms of gearwhoreness. Not turning in my card just yet, but it’s definitely in jeopardy.


----------



## Choop

Deadpool_25 said:


> @budda I’m not really posting much in here because I have very little interest in this amp now (It’s as shocking to me as it is to you guys).
> 
> Anyway, I used to spend a ton of time on YouTube watching gear videos—probably more time than I spent watching Netflix and such. I had a Premium sub because the ads are so damn frequent. I dropped the sub because $16 is crazy for just as removal and playing in the background. On top of just saving $16 a month it also made me cut back on watching gear videos.
> 
> At this point aI can barely watch even my “favorite” gear related channels. Even when I am watching, I’m far less “ohhh maybe I should buy that” these days. More so I’m thinking, yeah my FM3 can do that. /shrug



How come you're not interested in the amp anymore? Just curious. Personally I think it's interesting, but ultimately I know I never hang onto 5150 style amps for long. Does your current gear just cover all the bases? I feel like the FM3 could probably cover a good amount.

Totally get it about having the urges of GAS (lol) calm down. Having an FX8 killed my GAS for effects pedals (thankfully) and I know what amps I like for the most part, at least in the electric guitar world.


----------



## Demiurge

budda said:


> For those replying frequently in this thread - do you guys supplement TV/netflix/etc with YT gear vids a fair bit? Or is it more like here and there kinda thing?



I'm still working from home so I've got a two-monitor setup with work's remote destop in one so I usually have YT or music going in the other screen for background noise or something to watch while the work system slows & freezes. I've tried to keep metal-based gear review subs to a minimum because it's often the same fucking piece of gear 100 times over. It's strange how niches can become a monoculture to themselves online.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Demiurge said:


> I'm still working from home so I've got a two-monitor setup with work's remote destop in one so I usually have YT or music going in the other screen for background noise or something to watch while the work system slows & freezes. I've tried to keep metal-based gear review subs to a minimum because it's often the same fucking piece of gear 100 times over. It's strange how niches can become a monoculture to themselves online.



I kinda do the same thing. Laptop for general stuff, TV running YT for background noise. And even with all the videos I view, very very rarely is it a gear video.


----------



## ArtDecade

Does anyone know Rick Beato's opinion of the Iconic? Boomers need to know what position they need to take in the debate.


----------



## Matt08642

ArtDecade said:


> Does anyone know Rick Beato's opinion of the Iconic? Boomers need to know what position they need to take in the debate.



It'll just show up in one of his "CAN YOU BELIEVE THIS IS THE TOP 10 ON SPOTIFY TODAY OMGGGG!!" videos he's been cranking out lately


----------



## Demiurge

ArtDecade said:


> Does anyone know Rick Beato's opinion of the Iconic? Boomers need to know what position they need to take in the debate.



I'd expect two videos that voice diametrically-opposed views: there will be the rant and then the video where he tries really hard to dig it.


----------



## Deadpool_25

Choop said:


> How come you're not interested in the amp anymore? Just curious. Personally I think it's interesting, but ultimately I know I never hang onto 5150 style amps for long. Does your current gear just cover all the bases? I feel like the FM3 could probably cover a good amount.
> 
> Totally get it about having the urges of GAS (lol) calm down. Having an FX8 killed my GAS for effects pedals (thankfully) and I know what amps I like for the most part, at least in the electric guitar world.



That’s exactly it. With the pair of EVH 50w heads, a couple great 2x12 cabs, a few pedals, and the FM3 all my bases are covered to my satisfaction. I can go all amp/pedal or can use the FM3 either through a the FX loops or direct. I can play at super low through super high volume. I can go mono or stereo with any of the setups. I have everything from great cleans to great crunch to great high gain in any setup as well. Additionally the FM3 keeps evolving for the better. The one thing I’ll almost certainly get is a full featured/powered floor modeler *IF* Fractal ever puts one out.


----------



## youngthrasher9

I’m largely a 5150 family fanboy, but for me the determining GAS factor for this one is whether it actually sounds good or not. I have no qualms with solid state/hybrid circuitry especially in the hands of James Brown but we’ll see what it’s like.


----------



## youngthrasher9

Also, I would speculate that the majority of savings on production for this series (other than the obvious labor costs) might actually be the logistics. It’s more expensive than ever to have containers of parts shipped from overseas to be assembled here. Sea freight has evidently become a bidding war and when you can ship smaller numbers of completed amps already in boxes vs insane wholesale numbers in parts, that might be where the secondary savings is. I wouldn’t say that we are getting smaller transformers etc… strictly because as a brand fender knows that sound quality with ok QC is almost a guarantee of sales longevity.


----------



## gnoll

Watching gear videos on youtube is basically suffering through ads to suffer through longer ads.


----------



## Emperoff

gnoll said:


> Watching gear videos on youtube is basically suffering through ads to suffer through longer ads.



AdBlocker is your friend 



budda said:


> For those replying frequently in this thread - do you guys supplement TV/netflix/etc with YT gear vids a fair bit? Or is it more like here and there kinda thing?



I only watch gear videos of stuff I'm actively looking for. I don't even have a channel, so I don't follow anyone.


----------



## BenjaminW

youngthrasher9 said:


> I’m largely a 5150 family fanboy, but for me the determining GAS factor for this one is whether it actually sounds good or not. I have no qualms with solid state/hybrid circuitry especially in the hands of James Brown but we’ll see what it’s like.


I don't plan on getting the Iconic, but I'd rather take this approach instead of contributing to the salt mine that is the reaction to this amp.

I will say though that I was definitely over-hyped, but if it sounds good to me then all the hype should pay off.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Boris_VTR said:


> The only person on YT that I regulary check for guitar related thing is this dude: https://www.youtube.com/c/EugeValovirta230V/videos
> 
> Real player, tons of gigging experience (currently in the band with Jasper ex-in flames), doesnt have a ton of followers so he basically replies to every comment. Might be little biased towards marshalls but he does make them sound good so maybe they are the best lol. I really like that he has some maners and is not burping like a redneck every 5 seconds.
> 
> He does have a few 5150 videos so my comment is not totaly unrelated



He's another one I really like, and hope he doesn't devolve into your typical YouTube whore. He responds to messages and is very active with his viewers. He's a kick ass Player too.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Emperoff said:


> Well, he was actually kicked from this board, so...


Why?


----------



## BenjaminW

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Why?





MaxOfMetal said:


> He was banned for a bit for getting into it with a long time member (who doesn't post here anymore) and creating a duplicate account in the process, but has had an active account for awhile since then. His original ban was like 10 years ago.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Deadpool_25 said:


> @Boris_VTR thanks for the Euge rec. subbed. Just because I like his style.
> 
> @budda I’m not really posting much in here because I have very little interest in this amp now (It’s as shocking to me as it is to you guys).
> 
> Anyway, I used to spend a ton of time on YouTube watching gear videos—probably more time than I spent watching Netflix and such. I had a Premium sub because the ads are so damn frequent. I dropped the sub because $16 is crazy for just as removal and playing in the background. On top of just saving $16 a month it also made me cut back on watching gear videos.
> 
> At this point aI can barely watch even my “favorite” gear related channels. Even when I am watching, I’m far less “ohhh maybe I should buy that” these days. More so I’m thinking, yeah my FM3 can do that. /shrug
> 
> DGGP21 (Deadpool’s Great Gear Purge 2021) has begun. I just posted 4 guitars, 2 amps, 2 cabs, and an electronic drum kit for sale locally. Maybe I’ve turned a corner in terms of gearwhoreness. Not turning in my card just yet, but it’s definitely in jeopardy.


Bro.. just get Adblock and save the cash. Wtf?


----------



## Werecow

Am i alone in preferring a room mic (as long as it's a good one) for gear tests? I prefer either that or a double tracked, barely produced arrangement.
I want to hear what an amp is like in the room rather than an inch from someone's speaker cone. I love how Ola does it now, with multiple mics on the cab and then a room mic as well. I always end up preferring the room mic tone.
A single mic on a cab in mono sounds terrible to me 90% of the time. It's like playing with your head against your cab.


----------



## sevenfoxes

Werecow said:


> Am i alone in preferring a room mic (as long as it's a good one) for gear tests? I prefer either that or a double tracked, barely produced arrangement.
> I want to hear what an amp is like in the room rather than an inch from someone's speaker cone. I love how Ola does it now, with multiple mics on the cab and then a room mic as well. I always end up preferring the room mic tone.
> A single mic on a cab in mono sounds terrible to me 90% of the time. It's like playing with your head against your cab.


I ALWAYS thought this!


----------



## feraledge

Now I’m starting to think the best way to get an amp or other gear is just to get a YT channel going and piss people off so much that they hate binge.
I came into this thread looking for more info on the amp and am coming full circle on the info on the info of the the info.


----------



## feraledge

Siri, google track thread title changes.


----------



## Mathemagician

I missed 10+ pages this week and so far no clips? Did I miss the clips? I’ll just wait for some clippy-clips. If it sounds good then it sounds good. And I can’t imagine EVH messing up their signature tone.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Mathemagician said:


> I missed 10+ pages this week and so far no clips? Did I miss the clips? I’ll just wait for some clippy-clips. If it sounds good then it sounds good. And I can’t imagine EVH messing up their signature tone.



So far nothing. Which is something that's surprising the fuck out of me. But then again when the Stealth and EL34 amps were announced we didn't get clips right away.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

feraledge said:


> Now I’m starting to think the best way to get an amp or other gear is just to get a YT channel going and piss people off so much that they hate binge.
> I came into this thread looking for more info on the amp and am coming full circle on the info on the info of the the info.


https://www.evhgear.com/gear/amplifiers/head/5150-iconic-series-80w-head/2257400010
There, just saved you a 15-minute youtube video.  Shipping date seems to be October. No clips yet.


----------



## USMarine75

Anyone get more than 10% off on a preorder? PM me people.


----------



## Deadpool_25

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Bro.. just get Adblock and save the cash. Wtf?



On my iPhone? Is that a thing?

edit: I was usually using the YouTube app but I guess I could watch in safari and use an ad blocker on that…hmm.


----------



## sirbuh

feraledge said:


> I’m having a hard time imagining how this isn’t rad, but whatever, I’m into it.
> Also people knocking EVH cabs is confusing to me, have you tried their heads with their cabs? It’s an amazing combination, one of the best I’ve found short Mesa.



Agreed almost wonder if they priced it a little higher the reaction would be different.
Also, had no idea people didn't like the cabs; guess my blues dental-lawyer lyfe shielded me from this. 

...Back to burning the youtubers, which I am here for.


----------



## Spinedriver

Deadpool_25 said:


> At this point aI can barely watch even my “favorite” gear related channels. Even when I am watching, I’m far less “ohhh maybe I should buy that” these days. More so I’m thinking, yeah my FM3 can do that. /shrug
> 
> DGGP21 (Deadpool’s Great Gear Purge 2021) has begun. I just posted 4 guitars, 2 amps, 2 cabs, and an electronic drum kit for sale locally. Maybe I’ve turned a corner in terms of gearwhoreness. Not turning in my card just yet, but it’s definitely in jeopardy.



Kinda the same here.. Every year for my b-day I usually get a pedal or something music related but being the 'utilitarian' person that I am, I won't buy something just for the sake of having it. I absolutely hate spending a couple hundred dollars on a pedal and having it just collect dust.
That being said, last Christmas I ended up getting a good deal on a used HX-FX, so on top of the Two Notes Cab M and the stack of distortion pedals I have, this year I literally can't think of anything I want to get. Don't get me wrong, a KSR Ceres or Tight Metal PRo would be fun to play around with for a while but in the long run I don't know if I'd get that much use out of it considering how much they cost (in Canadian Pesos). 

Kinda hard to imagine though that I'd ever see the day where I literally can't think of any pedal I really want to buy (that's a reasonable price).


----------



## USMarine75

sirbuh said:


> Agreed almost wonder if they priced it a little higher the reaction would be different.
> Also, had no idea people didn't like the cabs; guess my blues dental-lawyer lyfe shielded me from this.
> 
> ...Back to burning the youtubers, which I am here for.



People crap on MDF but built properly and with the right speaker it can sound great.


----------



## MetalDaze

USMarine75 said:


> Anyone get more than 10% off on a preorder? PM me people.



I'm checking with a friendly authorized dealer to see what is possible.


----------



## Emperoff

USMarine75 said:


> People crap on MDF but built properly and with the right speaker it can sound great.



MDF is usually heavier, though.


----------



## USMarine75

Emperoff said:


> MDF is usually heavier, though.



499 _and_ you saved on a gym membership.


----------



## Emperoff

USMarine75 said:


> 499 _and_ you saved on a gym membership.



Guitar cab press bench master race


----------



## Steo

Deadpool_25 said:


> On my iPhone? Is that a thing?
> 
> edit: I was usually using the YouTube app but I guess I could watch in safari and use an ad blocker on that…hmm.



Download Youtube Vanced. Good to go.


----------



## USMarine75

Emperoff said:


> Guitar cab press bench _master race_


I think that would be Diezel, Herr Emperoff.


----------



## BadSeed

I personally was underwhelmed upon release, but I am trying to view it in a positive light. I will fully reserve judgement until I play the amp. I have since learned that the input stage and the PI are the solid state portions of the preamp. The 2 preamp tubes will be used for the gainstaging of the amp.

Knowing James Brown's track record for awesome designs in both the solid state and tube realms, I believe the amp will sound good, especially for it's price point. Will it be reliable? Will the tranformers be up to spec? Will the built in effects such as boost and noise gate function well? This all remains to be seen, but I'm definitely gonna give it a fair shot either way.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Absolutely dumb question because I'm not smart with amplifier tech; does this mean the clean channel will still be tube? Won't make or break the amp for me, but just a genuine question.


----------



## BadSeed

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Absolutely dumb question because I'm not smart with amplifier tech; does this mean the clean channel will still be tube? Won't make or break the amp for me, but just a genuine question.


Honestly not sure, actually a great question. I have seen 0 talk of the clean channel of this amp, however LOL


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Absolutely dumb question because I'm not smart with amplifier tech; does this mean the clean channel will still be tube? Won't make or break the amp for me, but just a genuine question.


It is likely picking how many tubes or portions of the tube to use. I believe the 5150 is one Tube for the clean, 3 for crunch, and possibly the fourth for the second channel.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

BadSeed said:


> Honestly not sure, actually a great question. I have seen 0 talk of the clean channel of this amp, however LOL





Spaced Out Ace said:


> It is likely picking how many tubes or portions of the tube to use. I believe the 5150 is one Tube for the clean, 3 for crunch, and possibly the fourth for the second channel.



Honestly if it's SS, it wouldn't be a dealbreaker. Fender's solid state cleans (and James' for that matter, judging by Peavey's solid state amps) sound great. It does remind me of the Marshall Valvestate. It has that single tube that's only in the gain circuit. The clean is pure solid state.


----------



## LCW

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Honestly if it's SS, it wouldn't be a dealbreaker. Fender's solid state cleans (and James' for that matter, judging by Peavey's solid state amps) sound great. It does remind me of the Marshall Valvestate. It has that single tube that's only in the gain circuit. The clean is pure solid state.



Roland JC120 is one of the best clean amps and it’s SS.


----------



## BenjaminW

Deadpool_25 said:


> On my iPhone? Is that a thing?
> 
> edit: I was usually using the YouTube app but I guess I could watch in safari and use an ad blocker on that…hmm.


I use AdBlock on Safari, but I would be sooooo happy if the YouTube app had AdBlock integrated some way rather than having to buy YouTube Premium.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

The fact that some solid state circuitry would be a potential deal breaker in 2021, especially on an amp aimed at the high gain market, and doubly so if related to the clean channel is absolutely bonkers and more or less shows just how steeped in tradition even supposedly "modern" or "forward thinking" guitarists are. 

There is a reason that some of the very best acoustic, jazz, and bass amps in the world are solid state. It just works for even, high headroom response in a lightweight package. 

I understand that most guitarists' experience with solid state is via cheap combo amps into cheap, shitty speakers/cabs, but through real stuff, it can sound absolutely crushing and be just as sensitive and dynamic as most high wattage, modern voiced tube amps.


----------



## USMarine75

MaxOfMetal said:


> The fact that some solid state circuitry would be a potential deal breaker in 2021, especially on an amp aimed at the high gain market, and doubly so if related to the clean channel is absolutely bonkers and more or less shows just how steeped in tradition even supposedly "modern" or "forward thinking" guitarists are.
> 
> There is a reason that some of the very best acoustic, jazz, and bass amps in the world are solid state. It just works for even, high headroom response in a lightweight package.
> 
> I understand that most guitarists' experience with solid state is via cheap combo amps into cheap, shitty speakers/cabs, but through real stuff, it can sound absolutely crushing and be just as sensitive and dynamic as most high wattage, modern voiced tube amps.



[Former Russian ICBM engineers have entered the chat]


----------



## youngthrasher9

Some of my favorite most crushing tones I’ve had have been through the ISP Theta preamp and the head for that matter, and I’m of the opinion that series alone could poopoo some of the SS naysayers.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

youngthrasher9 said:


> Some of my favorite most crushing tones I’ve had have been through the ISP Theta preamp and the head for that matter, and I’m of the opinion that series alone could poopoo some of the SS naysayers.


Unfortunately the head, combo, and Preamp didn't do well and are discontinued. The pedal seems to have done decently enough, though.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Unfortunately the head, combo, and Preamp didn't do well and are discontinued. The pedal seems to have done decently enough, though.



Because they were really expensive and had terrible distribution and low production numbers.

If it was released while the ISP team was still at Rocktron it would probably have done much better. 

It's a shame because they really are great amps.


----------



## Mathemagician

USMarine75 said:


> [Former Russian ICBM engineers have entered the chat]
> 
> View attachment 95398



That just LOOKS like it crushes. Bonus if it calls me comrade randomly.


----------



## youngthrasher9

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Unfortunately the head, combo, and Preamp didn't do well and are discontinued. The pedal seems to have done decently enough, though.


I actually meant the preamp pedal, for some reason I couldn’t collect the word “pedal” and the other option was “floor”. Which is a model that I never tried.

And yeah, with the retail prices of the entire line and the other problems max mentioned, they were destined to fail. Holy shit though they’re a great value used when a deal pops up. Absolutely crushing tones to be had.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

youngthrasher9 said:


> I actually meant the preamp pedal, for some reason I couldn’t collect the word “pedal” and the other option was “floor”. Which is a model that I never tried.
> 
> And yeah, with the retail prices of the entire line and the other problems max mentioned, they were destined to fail. Holy shit though they’re a great value used when a deal pops up. Absolutely crushing tones to be had.


I almost bought one for $600. A head, that is. The demos weren't very good, so I wasn't sure if I'd like it, and I'm not keen on shipping big heavy items.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I almost bought one for $600. A head, that is. The demos weren't very good, so I wasn't sure if I'd like it, and I'm not keen on shipping big heavy items.



Have you listened to @mcleanab's demos? Dude is like the Theta Whisperer. I didn't want one until I heard his demos.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

All this Theta head talk makes me kinda wish that one of em YouTube influencers can demo one and shoot it out against an Amp1 Iridium.


----------



## AussieTerry

Steo said:


> Download Youtube Vanced. Good to go.



Haha yeah this, i use it on android its like having youtube premium for free.


----------



## Emperoff

BadSeed said:


> Honestly not sure, actually a great question. I have seen 0 talk of the clean channel of this amp, however LOL



Well, there's still two tubes in there. Plenty of amp designs have 4 tubes but two of them are the PI and the reverb tube (Engls for example), so with SS phase inverter you could still have a tube input stage for the clean channel.

For example, the AMT SS-20 is a hybrid SS-tube preamp that has a JFET input running at 300V, and the clean channel is SS. They are very chimey and honestly very workable. Probably not what you would look for soulful Gilmour lines, but perfectly fine for what 99,9% of metal players use cleans.

Input stage has a lot more importance than driver stages in the tone of a tube amp. However, SS input stages have the benefit of bing sorta "immune" to tube issues like noises, microphonics, pops and clicks, etc. Tubes showing these issues in driver stages are usually never heard (meaning if a tube gets microphonic, you can still use it in other positions).


----------



## technomancer

Emperoff said:


> Input stage has a lot more importance than driver stages in the tone of a tube amp. However, SS input stages have the benefit of bing sorta "immune" to tube issues like noises, microphonics, pops and clicks, etc. Tubes showing these issues in driver stages are usually never heard (meaning if a tube gets microphonic, you can still use it in other positions).



Even with a perfect tube the first stage is the most susceptible to noise, so there are some advantages from a practical standpoint to going SS as it lets you do a very low noise stage and potentially do a large clean increase of the signal level to hit the tube stages. I am actually really looking forward to hearing what this thing sounds like, as with this design it could potentially be a monster.


----------



## Emperoff

technomancer said:


> Even with a perfect tube the first stage is the most susceptible to noise, so there are some advantages from a practical standpoint to going SS as it lets you do a very low noise stage and potentially do a large clean increase of the signal level to hit the tube stages. I am actually really looking forward to hearing what this thing sounds like, as with this design it could potentially be a monster.



Yup. As long as they do it right and don't run the tubes starved like some hybrid amps (Joyo, etc) it shouldn't be a problem. The first gain stage of every 5150 is actually a goddamn tubescreamer which is SS anyway


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MASS DEFECT said:


> All this Theta head talk makes me kinda wish that one of em YouTube influencers can demo one and shoot it out against an Amp1 Iridium.



Fuck no. Keep it a sleeper amp


----------



## Emperoff

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Fuck no. Keep it a sleeper amp



This. I can't get my Peavey JSX needs fulfilled because now that the internet knows it can do metal the used prices are getting ridiculous.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Emperoff said:


> This. I can't get my Peavey JSX needs fulfilled because now that the internet knows it can do metal the used prices are getting ridiculous.



At least the JSX is common. The Theta head is unobtainium, and the rack pre amp might as well be made of unicorn horn.


----------



## AussieTerry

Emperoff said:


> This. I can't get my Peavey JSX needs fulfilled because now that the internet knows it can do metal the used prices are getting ridiculous.



Loo there is a shop over here (melbourne australia) that has had a JSX 212 combo sitting on its shop floor for years.


----------



## Emperoff

AussieTerry said:


> Loo there is a shop over here (melbourne australia) that has had a JSX 212 combo sitting on its shop floor for years.



I bet it's also slightly sunken into the floor


----------



## Emperoff

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> At least the JSX is common. The Theta head is unobtainium, and the rack pre amp might as well be made of unicorn horn.



What makes the Theta so special? The small analog preamp can be had for around 200€ used but dunno how similar it is to the rest of the line.


----------



## budda

Emperoff said:


> What makes the Theta so special? The small analog preamp can be had for around 200€ used but dunno how similar it is to the rest of the line.



Being hard to find, I bet


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Emperoff said:


> What makes the Theta so special? The small analog preamp can be had for around 200€ used but dunno how similar it is to the rest of the line.



They didn't produce a bunch of them, and they have something of a cult following. Not to mention the product, a high(er) end, free standing, solid state amp that's not trying to be a tube amp.


----------



## Emperoff

MaxOfMetal said:


> They didn't produce a bunch of them, and they have something of a cult following. Not to mention the product, a high(er) end, free standing, solid state amp that's not trying to be a tube amp.



So basically the classic formula: _"Low availability + internet hype"_.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Emperoff said:


> So basically the classic formula: _"Low availability + internet hype"_.



I don't think there's any hype to these whatsoever. Heck, how many folks even know about them?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Emperoff said:


> What makes the Theta so special? The small analog preamp can be had for around 200€ used but dunno how similar it is to the rest of the line.



The small pedal was just 2 "channels". The main channel and the "preamp" channel that can be dialed to be a boost or a clean channel. Bit hard to use as a clean channel because you'd need to disengage the distortion and engage the preamp, since engaging the preamp would cascade that channel into the main distortion channel.

The head and rack pre had 2 true separate channel. A clean and gain channel. Each channel also had their own preamp channel to use however you wanted. When I had the pedal, it made a good boost to tighten things up for the chuggachugga.

But yeah, it's just a badass sounding amp/preamp. Saturated gain for days, excellent cleans. No need for retubing. 



MaxOfMetal said:


> I don't think there's any hype to these whatsoever. Heck, how many folks even know about them?



Exactly, so lets stop talking about it so I can still find one for under $500.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Boris_VTR said:


> The only person on YT that I regulary check for guitar related thing is this dude: https://www.youtube.com/c/EugeValovirta230V/videos
> 
> Real player, tons of gigging experience (currently in the band with Jasper ex-in flames), doesnt have a ton of followers so he basically replies to every comment. Might be little biased towards marshalls but he does make them sound good so maybe they are the best lol. I really like that he has some maners and is not burping like a redneck every 5 seconds.
> 
> He does have a few 5150 videos so my comment is not totaly unrelated



I love the music Cyrha has put out. Great stuff.



Emperoff said:


> AdBlocker is your friend
> 
> 
> 
> I only watch gear videos of stuff I'm actively looking for. I don't even have a channel, so I don't follow anyone.



you guys know about yout-ube.com right?


----------



## manu80

I may be dumb here but sorry in advance.
So we already have 5150 peavey like with the regular EVH line, which are just great.
What does this line bring? An even closer copy to the original peavey 5150 or just a affordable version like Soldano did with Jet city ?


----------



## Emperoff

soul_lip_mike said:


> you guys know about yout-ube.com right?



Nope. but AdBlocker is still less hassle and it works for everything, not just youtube.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Emperoff said:


> Nope. but AdBlocker is still less hassle and it works for everything, not just youtube.


I had to start using Adblock because the ads were getting out of fucking hand. Some websites were littered with this shit. Using Adblock made it much less cluttered and easier to read. I mean holy shit, some sites had advertisements take up half of the page, plus video ads and the rest. YouTube now has ads every 3-4 minutes in some videos. It's really obnoxious.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Ublock Origins. Thank me later.



manu80 said:


> I may be dumb here but sorry in advance.
> So we already have 5150 peavey like with the regular EVH line, which are just great.
> What does this line bring? An even closer copy to the original peavey 5150 or just a affordable version like Soldano did with Jet city ?



Honestly we know the latter is true. It's an affordable full-sized EVH amp. Not 100% sure of the former. It DOES seem like they're trying to go for the original 5150 just by aesthetics alone, but... you know... no clips yet.


----------



## Emperoff

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I had to start using Adblock because the ads were getting out of fucking hand. Some websites were littered with this shit. Using Adblock made it much less cluttered and easier to read. I mean holy shit, some sites had advertisements take up half of the page, plus video ads and the rest. YouTube now has ads every 3-4 minutes in some videos. It's really obnoxious.



I understand that websites make money out of advertising, but Youtube nowadays is not advertising, is just plain extortion so you buy their damn premium service. 

I mean, I ate three ads watching a @BadSeed video.


----------



## LCW

Emperoff said:


> So basically the classic formula: _"Low availability + internet hype"_.



Early Rev Recto syndrome right there


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Ublock Origins. Thank me later.
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly we know the latter is true. It's an affordable full-sized EVH amp. Not 100% sure of the former. It DOES seem like they're trying to go for the original 5150 just by aesthetics alone, but... you know... no clips yet.


Ublock is decent, however it doesn't permanently block certain elements. I use Adblock to get rid of trending on twitter, because it's usually stupid nonsense that I don't care to see.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

For the more tech savvy you can setup a pihole dns blocker on a raspberry at home too.


----------



## knox1987

Does anyone YouTube demo Chinese guitar on Chinese amps?


----------



## knox1987

Sorry


*China guitars


----------



## Deadpool_25

soul_lip_mike said:


> For the more tech savvy you can setup a pihole dns blocker on a raspberry at home too.



Is that even English? Lol raspberry pi I assume you’re talking about? Building my own PCs is about as tech as I get these days and even that has fallen off. 

I’m loving how we threadjacked this thread. Ha! Screw you, OP!! Sucka!


----------



## Matt08642

soul_lip_mike said:


> For the more tech savvy you can setup a pihole dns blocker on a raspberry at home too.



Pihole unfortunately doesn't stop YouTube ads.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

knox1987 said:


> Sorry
> 
> 
> *China guitars


China guitars is not the preferred nomenclature, Dude. Asian guitars, please.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Deadpool_25 said:


> Is that even English? Lol raspberry pi I assume you’re talking about? Building my own PCs is about as tech as I get these days and even that has fallen off.
> 
> I’m loving how we threadjacked this thread. Ha! Screw you, OP!! Sucka!


Yeah, that Deadpool guy is a jerk... oh, hi Mark.


----------



## knox1987

So this thread is not about Chinese amps?


----------



## Deadpool_25

knox1987 said:


> So this thread is not about Chinese amps?



Idk


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Lol. I love how often one of the most quotable films ends up going over people's heads.

Sorry, everyone.


----------



## USMarine75

You know if you wait a couple months you won't even need to buy an EVH 5150 Iconic, because the Chinese will just steal the intellectual property rights and make their own version at a cheaper price with 3rd world wages in early 20th century US factory conditions. True story.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

USMarine75 said:


> You know if you wait a couple months you won't even need to buy an EVH 5150 Iconic, because the Chinese will just steal the intellectual property rights and make their own version at a cheaper price with 3rd world wages in early 20th century US factory conditions. True story.


They'd at least have to buy the product to backwards engineer a work-alike. Now they just have another one of their factories produce it for half the sale price. I don't know where Epiphone guitars are made, but didn't they move to a proper Gibson style headstock? Might make distinguishing a Gibson from a Chibson hardly if so.


----------



## Emperoff

USMarine75 said:


> You know if you wait a couple months you won't even need to buy an EVH 5150 Iconic, because the Chinese will just steal the intellectual property rights and make their own version at a cheaper price with 3rd world wages in early 20th century US factory conditions. True story.



Ahem...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Emperoff said:


> Ahem...


"I have two, but no I won't tell you where to get them. They're half the price, though!" As if people won't find them on their own.


----------



## Emperoff

Spaced Out Ace said:


> "I have two, but no I won't tell you where to get them. They're half the price, though!" As if people won't find them on their own.



They're actually 1/4 of the price!

The board layout looks nearly identical. I have the legit one but the dude that posted that thread said he owned both and _sounded_ nearly identical as well.

The fact KSR boards are completely sourced from China certainly doesn't help. They probably only assemble the pots and switches and finish them in the US.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Emperoff said:


> They're actually 1/4 of the price!
> 
> The board layout looks nearly identical. I have the legit one but the dude that posted that thread said he owned both and _sounded_ nearly identical as well.
> 
> The fact KSR boards are completely sourced from China certainly doesn't help. They probably only assemble the pots and switches and finish them in the US.


Well, Lorax posted that on his YouTube social or whatever, and I believe he said they were half the price. Not a great idea to have China doing most of the work for you, because they'll likely undercut you, and then, what is the point in paying the KSR premium if you can get essentially the SAME THING for 1/2th, 1/4th, etc. the price?


----------



## AussieTerry

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Lol. I love how often one of the most quotable films ends up going over people's heads.
> 
> Sorry, everyone.



Anyway, hows your sex life?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

AussieTerry said:


> Anyway, hows your sex life?


Fuck sympathy! I don't need your fuckin' sympathy, man, I need my fucking johnson!


----------



## youngthrasher9

USMarine75 said:


> [Former Russian ICBM engineers have entered the chat]
> 
> View attachment 95398


Has anyone here actually tried one of these? There’s some demos in the techy-djenty realm and hard rock but us power chord and trem picking death metal luddites have to wonder if the shoe fits.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Matt08642 said:


> Pihole unfortunately doesn't stop YouTube ads.


True but the conversation had already veered way off course to the topic of ad blocking browser extensions.


----------



## Deadpool_25

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Lol. I love how often one of the most quotable films ends up going over people's heads.
> 
> Sorry, everyone.



I got the reference, but I didn’t see it. Looked hilarious.


----------



## USMarine75

Anything like YouTube Vanced for Fire stick?


----------



## youngthrasher9

USMarine75 said:


> Anything like YouTube Vanced for Fire stick?


I don’t know for sure off hand, but I would bet money there is, if not directly on the Amazon App Store then available third party via a jailbreak


----------



## AussieTerry

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Fuck sympathy! I don't need your fuckin' sympathy, man, I need my fucking johnson!



I dont member that in The Room.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

AussieTerry said:


> I dont member that in The Room.


Obviously you're not a golfer.


----------



## AussieTerry

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Obviously you're not a golfer.



No im a Bowler


----------



## fouad makke




----------



## feraledge

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Yeah, that Deadpool guy is a jerk... oh, hi Mark.


*throws football*


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

AussieTerry said:


> No im a Bowler


OVER THE LINE! MARK IT ZERO!


----------



## fuji86

Spaced Out Ace said:


> OVER THE LINE! MARK IT ZERO!


You're entering a world of pain. A WORLD OF PAIN


----------



## laxu

Emperoff said:


> They're actually 1/4 of the price!
> 
> The board layout looks nearly identical. I have the legit one but the dude that posted that thread said he owned both and _sounded_ nearly identical as well.
> 
> The fact KSR boards are completely sourced from China certainly doesn't help. They probably only assemble the pots and switches and finish them in the US.



Pedals are in a weird place where a lot of them are very expensive for what they are. I have been looking at building some fuzz/overdrive PedalPCB kits recently for fun and that puts the material costs into perspective, namely they are not much unless there's some specialty parts involved. If labor, shipping, nice graphics on the enclosure, marketing, workspace rent, paying multiple workers etc are not factors you can build a lot of pedals pretty cheap. So it's no wonder China can undercut makers with their supply chain benefits and low labor costs.


----------



## ArtDecade

fouad makke said:


> View attachment 95457



Are we really going to ignore that this dude created an account. dropped a random picture in the thread, and left without saying a word?


----------



## USMarine75

ArtDecade said:


> Are we really going to ignore that this dude created an account. dropped a random picture in the thread, and left without saying a word?



Right? 

Was this an SSO drop? 

#SSOchan


----------



## knox1987

Orange


----------



## USMarine75

John has a long mustache.


----------



## sirbuh

ArtDecade said:


> Are we really going to ignore that this dude created an account. dropped a random picture in the thread, and left without saying a word?



the mark of a master


----------



## Emperoff

ArtDecade said:


> Are we really going to ignore that this dude created an account. dropped a random picture in the thread, and left without saying a word?



The dude playing the bass drum on the picture was plugged into the new Iconic 5150


----------



## Werecow

Emperoff said:


> The dude playing the bass drum on the picture was plugged into the new Iconic 5150


Was the bass drum made in china?


----------



## cardinal

Werecow said:


> Was the bass drum made in china?



Real question is ply or MDF.


----------



## Emperoff

Werecow said:


> Was the bass drum made in china?



Yes, and it only has two preamp tubes.


----------



## youngthrasher9

If this thread doesn’t get another random title change soon I’m gonna get nervous.


----------



## Seabeast2000

USMarine75 said:


> John has a long mustache.


Oh shit, what's the protocol for this one again?


----------



## USMarine75

Seabeast2000 said:


> Oh shit, what's the protocol for this one again?



You leave your most expensive guitar on my doorstep. I will contact you soon with the next step.


----------



## Emperoff

USMarine75 said:


> You leave your most expensive guitar on my doorstep. I will contact you soon with the next step.



You mean like UPS?


----------



## USMarine75

Emperoff said:


> You mean like UPS?



Yes. And I'll know it's you because you wear super short brown shorts. Think UPS Ibiza appropriate clothing.


----------



## Emperoff

USMarine75 said:


> Yes. And I'll know it's you because you wear super short brown shorts. Think UPS Ibiza appropriate clothing.



The only way to get the true "Ibiza brown sound"


----------



## Wolfhorsky

https://www.evhgear.com/gear/amplifiers/head/5150-iconic-series-80w-head/2257400010
2 preamp tubes... wtf?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Wolfhorsky said:


> https://www.evhgear.com/gear/amplifiers/head/5150-iconic-series-80w-head/2257400010
> 2 preamp tubes... wtf?


James Brown can do great things without any tubes at all. Apparently the extra preamp tubes weren't required.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Wolfhorsky said:


> https://www.evhgear.com/gear/amplifiers/head/5150-iconic-series-80w-head/2257400010
> 2 preamp tubes... wtf?


Hi welcome to 10 pages ago where we discussed this ad nauseam 

(solid state input stage and phase inverter)


----------



## Deadpool_25

Okay now I’m back to being me and really want to hear this thing.


----------



## sevenfoxes

Crazy how the 5150 hasn’t evolved much since the OG. A few minor differences and improvements, but the core sound still remains the same all these years later.

You do something right the first time…


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Deadpool_25 said:


> Okay now I’m back to being me and really want to hear this thing.


Same. I'm surprised they haven't done any demo videos yet.


----------



## Wolfhorsky

Color me interested. Price is good, there’s boost and gate and reverb... thx f9r the replies, guys. Cheers.


----------



## Flick

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Same. I'm surprised they haven't done any demo videos yet.


 
That’s what I’ve been waiting for! Where are the demos???


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Flick said:


> That’s what I’ve been waiting for! Where are the demos???



I'm guessing they thought that they'd sell out of preorders due to name recognition alone.

...They thought 100% correct.


----------



## Deadpool_25

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm guessing they thought that they'd sell out of preorders due to name recognition alone.
> 
> ...They thought 100% correct.



Plenty of time for those who preordered one to listen to demos before deciding for sure.


----------



## technomancer

sevenfoxes said:


> Crazy how the 5150 hasn’t evolved much since the OG. A few minor differences and improvements, but the core sound still remains the same all these years later.
> 
> You do something right the first time…



That has more to do with Peavey being a dumpster fire and doing no R&D since about the time EVH left than anything to do with the amps.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

SO according to Sweetwater, the OD mode on Channel 1 is close to the 5153 Blue channel. I'm guessing CH2 starts off sounding like an OG 5150 or 5152 and the Burn mode takes it into 5153 Red territory. 

But I mean
Releasing videos would kinda help.


----------



## sevenfoxes

technomancer said:


> That has more to do with Peavey being a dumpster fire and doing no R&D since about the time EVH left than anything to do with the amps.


Or there was never that much of a demand to deviate from the original 5150 tone.

I mean, there’s been plenty of opportunity for other manufacturers to knock off the 5150 tone, and even when they do it’s not a night and day difference, or a huge improvement over the OG. Take the Stealth for example, It’s an iconic sound for a reason).

Same with the recto.

If it ain’t broke…


----------



## diagrammatiks

sevenfoxes said:


> Or there was never that much of a demand to deviate from the original 5150 tone.
> 
> I mean, there’s been plenty of opportunity for other manufacturers to knock off the 5150 tone, and even when they do it’s not a night and day difference, or a huge improvement over the OG. Take the Stealth for example, It’s an iconic sound for a reason).
> 
> Same with the recto.
> 
> If it ain’t broke…



literally like at least 5 known revisions of the recto with probably another 5 unknown circuit changes.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

diagrammatiks said:


> literally like at least 5 known revisions of the recto with probably another 5 unknown circuit changes.



Not to mention the off-shoots like the RectoVerb, RoadKing, Roadster, etc. that all have their own tweaks to the voicing.


----------



## sevenfoxes

diagrammatiks said:


> literally like at least 5 known revisions of the recto with probably another 5 unknown circuit changes.


Every single revision has recto DNA all over it. The deviations are pretty small, imo. I know because the only one I haven’t owned is the Rev F.

But whenever you hear a recto (no matter what version), you know it’s a recto. That’s my point. Have you ever played a recto and thought it sounded like a completely different amp? I sure as hell haven’t. 

Ironically, the biggest differences aren’t in the gain structure, but rather the cleans.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

sevenfoxes said:


> Every single revision has recto DNA all over it. The deviations are pretty small, imo. I know because the only one I haven’t owned is the Rev F.



I guess it begs the question of how much change does it take to considered different enough to be it's own thing. 

If you're going to make "night and day" changes to something would you be "knocking it off"? 

We could call an RG550 a "Strat knock off" if you consider the lineage, but I think most would think of them as their own thing. 

@technomancer is correct though, Peavey literally stopped making "new" amp circuits in the late 90's. Everything since then was either a re-housing of an older design or from an acquisition of a design.


----------



## sevenfoxes

MaxOfMetal said:


> I guess it begs the question of how much change does it take to considered different enough to be it's own thing.
> 
> If you're going to make "night and day" changes to something would you be "knocking it off"?
> 
> We could call an RG550 a "Strat knock off" if you consider the lineage, but I think most would think of them as their own thing.
> 
> @technomancer is correct though, Peavey literally stopped making "new" amp circuits in the late 90's. Everything since then was either a re-housing of an older design or from an acquisition of a design.



Y’all are dig’n way too deep into this.

Let me just put it this way, I personally believe that the Stealth is the best rendition of the 5150, and i honestly couldn’t think of any other way to improve it, yet MOST of it is OG 5150.

That’s how good the 5150 was. Peavey didn’t really need to revamp anything, because the original still sells like crazy. To this day, it’s one of the most popular metal amps. But I’m sure you already knew that.


----------



## diagrammatiks

sevenfoxes said:


> Y’all are dig’n way too deep into this.
> 
> Let me just put it this way, I personally believe that the Stealth is the best rendition of the 5150, and i honestly couldn’t think of any other way to improve it, yet MOST of it is OG 5150.
> 
> That’s how good the 5150 was. Peavey didn’t really need to revamp anything, because the original still sells like crazy. To this day, it’s one of the most popular metal amps. But I’m sure you already knew that.



there’s almost no similarities between the circuit of the 5153 stealth and the og.


----------



## sevenfoxes

diagrammatiks said:


> there’s almost no similarities between the circuit of the 5153 stealth and the og.


You’re right, the 5153 and 5150 sound nothing alike.


----------



## diagrammatiks

sevenfoxes said:


> You’re right, the 5153 and 5150 sound nothing alike.



Is that what I said? 

read what I wrote very very fucking carefully.


----------



## sevenfoxes

diagrammatiks said:


> Is that what I said?
> 
> read what I wrote very very fucking carefully.


Eat a dick


----------



## Mathemagician

So shared EQ. Never been a fan of that. Makes sense (I guess) given it’s supposed to be under the main line. Is that something that can be modded with like stacked EQ controls? This is just academic, I’m just curious if that’s a thing.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Mathemagician said:


> So shared EQ. Never been a fan of that. Makes sense (I guess) given it’s supposed to be under the main line. Is that something that can be modded with like stacked EQ controls? This is just academic, I’m just curious if that’s a thing.



The pots don't "control" something, like the knobs on a modeler or interface or similar, they're part of the circuit, so while you can definitely do things to add additional control, it's likely not feasible as an aftermarket mod on an amp like this. 

That said, I'm not an expert on these amps.


----------



## Deadpool_25

The little back and forth the last couple of pages stems from this comment:



sevenfoxes said:


> Crazy how the 5150 hasn’t evolved much since the OG. A few minor differences and improvements, but the core sound still remains the same all these years later.
> 
> You do something right the first time…




I agree. The core 5150 sound hasn’t evolved much, especially if you look at the Peavey line. Hell they didn’t even change the name other than when Ed left the fold. 

Even when EVH did their 5153, the circuits may have changed but most of the OG sound was still in the box. There were/are some differences of course. Of note the EVH versions don’t really have much of that cocked wah sound in the mids. That’s a significant tonal difference but even then the amps still feel (to me) like close cousins to the 5151.

Some of you guys are talking about the circuit and such. Though you may be correct, it’s not the point of where the discussion started—the point is they haven’t changed the sound much.

And on topic to the Iconic, I expect it’ll still have that core 5150 sound. Why? Because the core 5150 sound really hasn’t changed through all its iterations across two different brands, one of which is making the Iconic. I’ll be very surprised if it deviates significantly from that sound. And if it does, I have no idea if I’ll like or dislike the changes.


----------



## gnoll

I don't own a 5153 but from what I've heard I don't think they sound like the original at all. What I associate with the Peavey 5150 sound I don't hear in 5153.


----------



## diagrammatiks

Deadpool_25 said:


> The little back and forth the last couple of pages stems from this comment:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. The core 5150 sound hasn’t evolved much, especially if you look at the Peavey line. Hell they didn’t even change the name other than when Ed left the fold.
> 
> Even when EVH did their 5153, the circuits may have changed but most of the OG sound was still in the box. There were/are some differences of course. Of note the EVH versions don’t really have much of that cocked wah sound in the mids. That’s a significant tonal difference but even then the amps still feel (to me) like close cousins to the 5151.
> 
> Some of you guys are talking about the circuit and such. Though you may be correct, it’s not the point of where the discussion started—the point is they haven’t changed the sound much.
> 
> And on topic to the Iconic, I expect it’ll still have that core 5150 sound. Why? Because the core 5150 sound really hasn’t changed through all its iterations across two different brands, one of which is making the Iconic. I’ll be very surprised if it deviates significantly from that sound. And if it does, I have no idea if I’ll like or dislike the changes.



well that's not really what the last few posts were talking about it.

the sound is there but did peavey stop putting out revisions because it was perfect? maybe or maybe they just ran out of money.

there's definitely stuff they could have done like the invective. 

the 5153 has that core sound. but the circuit changes let it have more fine tuning of the controls and a different clean channel.

so there's definitely stuff you can do.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I think Techno said it best that they stopped trying to do new shit because... they went to shit.  That and the 5150/6505 was already a damn good seller as is.

With the 5150 series, apparently they were actually planning one more revision in 2003 - 2004. It was a 40w hybrid 5150II w/ a 1x12 extension cabinet. But if you know your Van Halen lore, you know the reason why that didn't happen.  And ofc EVH left in 2004, as well as losing James Brown.

But FWIW, if you don't count the XXX and JSX given they're just revoiced Ultra Plusi, they did have the Penta series, and were going to release a new version of the JSX that was supposed to be more rock-oriented. Lower gain. That didn't happen, and it was renamed the Butcher. And honestly I think that's the last original circuit Peavey did.

But yeah uh, if I were to guess, it was that the 5150 series just *worked*. Why sink all that R&D money into something that's already selling like hot cakes? Mike Love is an ass of the highest degree but sometimes he's right when he says "don't fuck with the formula".


----------



## Deadpool_25

diagrammatiks said:


> well that's not really what the last few posts were talking about it.
> 
> the sound is there but did peavey stop putting out revisions because it was perfect? maybe or maybe they just ran out of money.
> 
> there's definitely stuff they could have done like the invective.
> 
> the 5153 has that core sound. but the circuit changes let it have more fine tuning of the controls and a different clean channel.
> 
> so there's definitely stuff you can do.



The last few posts were based on “same with the recto” (@sevenfoxes ). AFAIK he was saying (paraphrasing) “a Recto sounds like a Recto—tonally, they really haven’t changed much.”

Then folks started talking about the circuits. Again that’s different.

On the reason the 5150 hasn’t changed…it’s almost certainly because the amp is great. The 5150 came out in what…92 or 93? The amp has been virtually unchanged for _three decades_. They added the 5152 to the lineup but never discontinued the original—technically it’s _still_ in production.

Peavey has had some hard times no doubt, and their future seems tentative at this point. But it’s almost certain that they left the 5150/6505 alone because it’s a pure fucking winner and has been for probably longer than most of the folks here have been out of diapers  .


----------



## Deadpool_25

Oh and thanks. That little discussion just convinced me to keep my 6505 lol


----------



## LCW

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I think Techno said it best that they stopped trying to do new shit because... they went to shit.  That and the 5150/6505 was already a damn good seller as is.
> 
> With the 5150 series, apparently they were actually planning one more revision in 2003 - 2004. It was a 40w hybrid 5150II w/ a 1x12 extension cabinet. But if you know your Van Halen lore, you know the reason why that didn't happen.  And ofc EVH left in 2004, as well as losing James Brown.
> 
> But FWIW, if you don't count the XXX and JSX given they're just revoiced Ultra Plusi, they did have the Penta series, and were going to release a new version of the JSX that was supposed to be more rock-oriented. Lower gain. That didn't happen, and it was renamed the Butcher. And honestly I think that's the last original circuit Peavey did.
> 
> But yeah uh, if I were to guess, it was that the 5150 series just *worked*. Why sink all that R&D money into something that's already selling like hot cakes? Mike Love is an ass of the highest degree but sometimes he's right when he says "don't fuck with the formula".



Is the Invective essentially same circuit as a 5150 II just with extra features (gate, boost)?


----------



## Deadpool_25

LCW said:


> Is the Invective essentially same circuit as a 5150 II just with extra features (gate, boost)?



Based on the 5151 circuit with extra features and a “presence mod” which I personally don’t think is a good thing.

Hmmm. Since I already had my Invective modded to make its clean channel more Fenderish maybe I’ll send it back to John and have me remove that presence thing. Might be fun just to see.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Deadpool_25 said:


> Oh and thanks. That little discussion just convinced me to keep my 6505 lol



I think we've found where all the R&D $$$ went:

https://peavey.com/budda-mark-nason-mn-100-head/p/BRS-16100-120V


----------



## sevenfoxes

Deadpool_25 said:


> The little back and forth the last couple of pages stems from this comment:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. The core 5150 sound hasn’t evolved much, especially if you look at the Peavey line. Hell they didn’t even change the name other than when Ed left the fold.
> 
> Even when EVH did their 5153, the circuits may have changed but most of the OG sound was still in the box. There were/are some differences of course. Of note the EVH versions don’t really have much of that cocked wah sound in the mids. That’s a significant tonal difference but even then the amps still feel (to me) like close cousins to the 5151.
> 
> Some of you guys are talking about the circuit and such. Though you may be correct, it’s not the point of where the discussion started—the point is they haven’t changed the sound much.
> 
> And on topic to the Iconic, I expect it’ll still have that core 5150 sound. Why? Because the core 5150 sound really hasn’t changed through all its iterations across two different brands, one of which is making the Iconic. I’ll be very surprised if it deviates significantly from that sound. And if it does, I have no idea if I’ll like or dislike the changes.



Bingo!


----------



## sevenfoxes

Deadpool_25 said:


> The last few posts were based on “same with the recto” (@sevenfoxes ). AFAIK he was saying (paraphrasing) “a Recto sounds like a Recto—tonally, they really haven’t changed much.”
> 
> Then folks started talking about the circuits. Again that’s different.
> 
> On the reason the 5150 hasn’t changed…it’s almost certainly because the amp is great. The 5150 came out in what…92 or 93? The amp has been virtually unchanged for _three decades_. They added the 5152 to the lineup but never discontinued the original—technically it’s _still_ in production.
> 
> Peavey has had some hard times no doubt, and their future seems tentative at this point. But it’s almost certain that they left the 5150/6505 alone because it’s a pure fucking winner and has been for probably longer than most of the folks here have been out of diapers  .


Couldn’t have said it better myself.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

LCW said:


> Is the Invective essentially same circuit as a 5150 II just with extra features (gate, boost)?



I believe the Rhythm and Crunch is straight up OG 5150 (not II) while the clean is a new circuit.


----------



## Emperoff

Seabeast2000 said:


> I think we've found where all the R&D $$$ went:
> 
> https://peavey.com/budda-mark-nason-mn-100-head/p/BRS-16100-120V



Never heard of that thing before. Looks like it has a bazillion tubes.

It weights 32kg. Holy freaking shit.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Emperoff said:


> Never heard of that thing before. Looks like it has a bazillion tubes


11 it looks like.


----------



## gnoll

Deadpool_25 said:


> left the 5150/6505 alone because it’s a pure fucking winner



I think it sucks.


----------



## Werecow

Deadpool_25 said:


> Oh and thanks. That little discussion just convinced me to keep my 6505 lol


I genuinely look forward to your posts each 5150 thread, it's like a miniature gear ownership soap opera


----------



## Deadpool_25

gnoll said:


> I think it sucks.



You’re allowed to be wrong


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Seabeast2000 said:


> 11 it looks like.


13.


----------



## Exit Existence

I know it will probably never happen, but I wish EVH would do an old school brown sound Marshall super lead style amp. Maybe now that Eddie's dead and won't be around to say no it will happen someday lol


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Exit Existence said:


> I know it will probably never happen, but I wish EVH would do an old school brown sound Marshall super lead style amp. Maybe now that Eddie's dead and won't be around to say no it will happen someday lol


I hear there is a top secret project, but the person I heard it from was very hush hush. (I don't know the secret society handshake... fucking stonecutters.)


----------



## technomancer

Exit Existence said:


> I know it will probably never happen, but I wish EVH would do an old school brown sound Marshall super lead style amp. Maybe now that Eddie's dead and won't be around to say no it will happen someday lol



Why? If you seriously want that sound there a dozen amps you can already buy starting with the Suhr SL68.


----------



## StevenC

sevenfoxes said:


> Crazy how the 5150 hasn’t evolved much since the OG. A few minor differences and improvements, but the core sound still remains the same all these years later.
> 
> You do something right the first time…


Wait til you hear about the Fender Bassman


----------



## Seabeast2000

Spaced Out Ace said:


> 13.



Understood, per the "user" review: "This amp is for studio or live only." 
So naturally, its restricted to just 13 tubes.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

technomancer said:


> Why? If you seriously want that sound there a dozen amps you can already buy starting with the Suhr SL68.


I mean if they do a budget version in the same price range as the Iconic, I can see why. Otherwise yeah, other amp companies are already doing it in spades.

Also I don't think EVH are gonna go against Eddie's wishes, especially since Wolfie is one of the three main guys now, and he was super, super, *super* fucking close to his dad.

EDIT: With that said, the marketing behind the 5153 EL34 was... dumb. "This amp will get you close to the brown sound because EL34s!!!" Motherfucker for one, no it won't because completely different designs. For two, he didn't even use EL34s back in the day.


----------



## Exit Existence

technomancer said:


> Why? If you seriously want that sound there a dozen amps you can already buy starting with the Suhr SL68.



Why? Because it would be cool to have an EVH branded amp that actually sounds like Van Halen's most notable albums. Sure there's other options for that sound, but I just think it would be cool for EVH brand to do their take on that sound....being the most famous sound of his career imo.


----------



## technomancer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I mean if they do a budget version in the same price range as the Iconic, I can see why. Otherwise yeah, other amp companies are already doing it in spades.
> 
> Also I don't think EVH are gonna go against Eddie's wishes, especially since Wolfie is one of the three main guys now, and he was super, super, *super* fucking close to his dad.
> 
> EDIT: With that said, the marketing behind the 5153 EL34 was... dumb. "This amp will get you close to the brown sound because EL34s!!!" Motherfucker for one, no it won't because completely different designs. For two, he didn't even use EL34s back in the day.



Eh if they do a plexi I don't see it being budget  I do agree with you on the 5153 EL34 marketing... and i say that as someone who loves the 100w EL34



Exit Existence said:


> Why? Because it would be cool to have an EVH branded amp that actually sounds like Van Halen's most notable albums. Sure there's other options for that sound, but I just think it would be cool for EVH brand to do their take on that sound....being the most famous sound of his career imo.



Yeah but it would lead to exactly what you're seeing with this. A ton of people being pissed because it's too cheap or too expensive or doesn't use the right magic number of tubes or because "well Eddie used a Marshall so why would I buy this?" Not to mention the unavoidable cash grab comments


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

technomancer said:


> Eh if they do a plexi I don't see it being budget  I do agree with you on the 5153 EL34 marketing... and i say that as someone who loves the 100w EL34
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but it would lead to exactly what you're seeing with this. A ton of people being pissed because it's too cheap or too expensive or doesn't use the right magic number of tubes or because "well Eddie used a Marshall so why would I buy this?" Not to mention the unavoidable cash grab comments



And as said above, Wolfie's a lead guy at EVH, so I imagine he wouldn't sell out his dad's name to release an amp he never wanted to produce.


----------



## WarMachine

I think a BE100 will get you in the classic EVH ballpark, but at a price of course..


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

WarMachine said:


> I think a BE100 will get you in the classic EVH ballpark, but at a price of course..



I think a Splawn Quickrod, Bray 4550, or a Friedman Runt 50 would be the cheapest options. 

...Cheap in a relative way.


----------



## budda

Just buy an axe fx.

Wait, just buy a 5150.

Wait.. no...

Just buy a JCM800 + SD1.

Found it!


----------



## BenjaminW

budda said:


> Just buy an axe fx.
> 
> Wait, just buy a 5150.
> 
> Wait.. no...
> 
> Just buy a JCM800 + SD1.
> 
> Found it!


This guy right here gets it.

So does this guy on YouTube:


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

People way over thinking 70s / 80s hard rock and metal tones need to remember K.I.S.S. -- Keep It Simple, Stupid. Plexi or 800, boost (Micro Amp/250/D+, SD-1/TS, Rat) and fuck off!


----------



## LCW

Exit Existence said:


> I know it will probably never happen, but I wish EVH would do an old school brown sound Marshall super lead style amp. Maybe now that Eddie's dead and won't be around to say no it will happen someday lol



Already amps out there that can do it…


----------



## gnoll

I think hearing more Marshall tones would be great. They make for much better sounding and less exhausting mixes than modern "brutal" amps where everything else has to fight to be heard over the guitars.


----------



## Gmork

I wish i had higher youtube sub numbers so theyd let me demo this thing, id rip a demo out so damn blisteringly hot itd make.... Something something.
Lots of people online ripping on it for only having 2 tubes etc but im here like..... Do you not realize this is a james brown amp?!? You know... god of amps?..... Ring a bell?

This thing is going to be incredible, i have no doubt. I need it!


----------



## cardinal

Gmork said:


> I wish i had higher youtube sub numbers so theyd let me demo this thing, id rip a demo out so damn blisteringly hot itd make.... Something something.
> Lots of people online ripping on it for only having 2 tubes etc but im here like..... Do you not realize this is a james brown amp?!? You know... god of amps?..... Ring a bell?
> 
> This thing is going to be incredible, i have no doubt. I need it!


I can only assume they just haven't sent them to reviewers or there's an embargo on releasing the reviews.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

cardinal said:


> I can only assume they just haven't sent them to reviewers or there's an embargo on releasing the reviews.


Embargo most definitely.


----------



## crankyrayhanky

Gmork said:


> Lots of people online ripping on it for only having 2 tubes etc but im here like..... Do you not realize this is a james brown amp?!? You know... god of amps?..... Ring a bell?


JB certainly made his mark in the late 80s and early 90s....but that was a long time ago. No one has bought his stuff in mass quantities since. Kind of feels like he is a mad scientist akin to a guitar player who writes all alone in his basement and then puts out some whack material that no one gets. Sure it could be amazing, but I have yet to play a modern hi gain amp that had only 2 preamp tubes or less that I loved. Curious...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

crankyrayhanky said:


> JB certainly made his mark in the late 80s and early 90s....but that was a long time ago. No one has bought his stuff in mass quantities since. Kind of feels like he is a mad scientist akin to a guitar player who writes all alone in his basement and then puts out some whack material that no one gets. Sure it could be amazing, but I have yet to play a modern hi gain amp that had only 2 preamp tubes or less that I loved. Curious...


Yeah, that Amptweaker thing was whack and resulted in next to no one buying his stuff.

It is okay to be wrong, but imagine being this wrong. Wow...


----------



## Deadpool_25

I think all perspectives are equally valid here. There are a number of reasons why it should be good (EVH branded amp, James Brown involvement, 5150 variant, modern appointments). There are a few of reasons to be skeptical (lower number of preamp tubes than expected, smaller transformers than expected, cheaper price point; also country of manufacture for some folks).

My guess is that it’ll be pretty good but won’t be as good as the existing 5153 line (which makes sense given the price point and placement within the EVH lineup).


----------



## ArtDecade

crankyrayhanky said:


> JB certainly made his mark in the late 80s and early 90s....but that was a long time ago. No one has bought his stuff in mass quantities since.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

IIRC the only two amps he had a hand in post-Peavey were the Kustom Double Cross and the Schecter amps. The Kustom IIRC had an absolutely botched release, and no one was gonna buy a $3000 Schecter branded amp no matter who designed or played it. 

OTOH, as said by @Spaced Out Ace, he did Amptweaker, and that company did VERY well for themselves.


----------



## cardinal

I would love to try one of the Schecter amps. I'm always just terrified of getting stuck with it if I buy it and it sucks.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> OTOH, as said by @Spaced Out Ace, he did Amptweaker, and that company did VERY well for themselves.


Did very well for themselves in a congested market. I'd even argue that they pioneered how to properly make a pedal preamp after a lot of the "big boys" tried and -- in my opinion -- failed.



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> IIRC the only two amps he had a hand in post-Peavey were the Kustom Double Cross and the Schecter amps. The Kustom IIRC had an absolutely botched release, and no one was gonna buy a $3000 Schecter branded amp no matter who designed or played it.



Yeah, but they had a cheaper line of Chinese made amps as well if memory serves.

He also worked on the Kustom High Voltage was an amp he did prior to the Double Cross. I was pretty intrigued by the Double Cross and wanted one, but they kept getting pushed back and when they did get released, it was only a few of them as far as I know, before being discontinued. 

I think what happened with the Kustom Double Cross was that they had a financier or line of credit, but it took too long and the funding got pulled. That's just a guess, but I wouldn't be surprised. Now Kustom barely exists.


----------



## ATRguitar91

There'll be no James Brown besmirching in this thread. Dude is super friendly, easy to work with, and makes incredible shit.

The Tight Metal Pro in the loop of a 6505 is identical to the actual 6505 preamp. He doesn't need tubes to make amazing tone.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

cardinal said:


> I would love to try one of the Schecter amps. I'm always just terrified of getting stuck with it if I buy it and it sucks.


What the hell was up with that? They went through a lot to get two lines going (from what I gathered, foreign made and American made), got Syn to endorse one of them, James Brown to design some or all of them, advertise / market them, and then... poof. This is likely why Zakk Wylde's amps have never been released despite announcing plans to do so when he started releasing guitars.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

ATRguitar91 said:


> There'll be no James Brown besmirching in this thread. Dude is super friendly, easy to work with, and makes incredible shit.
> 
> The Tight Metal Pro in the loop of a 6505 is identical to the actual 6505 preamp. He doesn't need tubes to make amazing tone.


He took my Tight Drive Pro back after it arrived DOA, no questions asked, fixed it, shipped it out same day he received it, and I had it back within about a week, I believe. The Guitar Guru Network, whom I ordered it from, took care of everything, and gave me a discount for the shipping costs. I really wish I had kept the Tight Drive Pro and Big Rock Pro. After Jazzy made a comment about something with the sound, I couldn't unhear it and sold them. Instead, I should've just bought the defizzerator, which likely would've taken care of what I was hearing.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> What the hell was up with that? They went through a lot to get two lines going (from what I gathered, foreign made and American made), got Syn to endorse one of them, James Brown to design some or all of them, advertise / market them, and then... poof. This is likely why Zakk Wylde's amps have never been released despite announcing plans to do so when he started releasing guitars.



I guess the Schecter amps boiled down to no one buying them. The USA amps ranged from $2500 - $3600, and no one was gonna buy an amp that looked like THAT for that much. Even the import amps were pretty expensive ($1200) at the time. 

Like yeah, I remember these launching out the gate with IMMEDIATE skepticism. I don't think anyone was excited just from the aesthetics and price alone. Also this was still when "lol edgy hot topic brand" was still everyone's opinion of Schecter. 

Can't explain how that affected the Zakk Wylde amps. I know he was wanting to go into pedals as well, but I'm guessing the Schecter amp line bombed so hard they didn't want to tool their amp line just for the Wylde Audio amps. Probably were only willing to do the amps if they were made side by side with their own.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

ATRguitar91 said:


> There'll be no James Brown besmirching in this thread. Dude is super friendly, easy to work with, and makes incredible shit.
> 
> The Tight Metal Pro in the loop of a 6505 is identical to the actual 6505 preamp. He doesn't need tubes to make amazing tone.



I'm betting that the Iconic would sound like a TM Pro through a 5150 power amp. That would allow it to sound drier and cleaner than the typical (over)saturated 5150 tone. That would be awesome and would differentiate it enough from the other 5150s.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I guess the Schecter amps boiled down to no one buying them. The USA amps ranged from $2500 - $3600, and no one was gonna buy an amp that looked like THAT for that much. Even the import amps were pretty expensive ($1200) at the time.
> 
> Like yeah, I remember these launching out the gate with IMMEDIATE skepticism. I don't think anyone was excited just from the aesthetics and price alone. Also this was still when "lol edgy hot topic brand" was still everyone's opinion of Schecter.
> 
> Can't explain how that affected the Zakk Wylde amps. I know he was wanting to go into pedals as well, but I'm guessing the Schecter amp line bombed so hard they didn't want to tool their amp line just for the Wylde Audio amps. Probably were only willing to do the amps if they were made side by side with their own.


That was my thinking as well. I don't think the Wylde stuff is ever coming out, and there appeared to be a few different models as well. That said, most of them looked to basically be a Marshall with no added features to really make it worthwhile.


----------



## cardinal

I was excited about the Wylde amps too. Was assuming it'd be a Marshall 2204 clone. Marshall still makes the 2203 but it's a bit of a different animal than the 2204.


----------



## crankyrayhanky

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Yeah, that Amptweaker thing was whack and resulted in next to no one buying his stuff.



The potential "whack" product I was referring to is the current Iconic amp. Could still be cool, but it would be a first.

Let's not get carried away with how amazing and successful Amptweaker is- at the end of the day it is a pedal company, not really comparable to producing great amps. There's a large number of players who are largely disinterested in compromising great tube amp tone by getting an "amp in the box" pedal. This apparently includes you:



Spaced Out Ace said:


> I really wish I had kept the Tight Drive Pro and Big Rock Pro. After Jazzy made a comment about something with the sound, I couldn't unhear it and sold them.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

crankyrayhanky said:


> The potential "whack" product I was referring to is the current Iconic amp. Could still be cool, but it would be a first.
> 
> Let's not get carried away with how amazing and successful Amptweaker is- at the end of the day it is a pedal company, not really comparable to producing great amps. There's a large number of players who are largely disinterested in compromising great tube amp tone by getting an "amp in the box" pedal. This apparently includes you:


James has produced great amps, so... yeah. Nice try.


----------



## Deadpool_25

James Brown produced probably the most iconic (pun intended) metal amp of all time. Then he produced a pedal circuit that many agree is the best pedal emulation of that amp. It’s been said (in this very thread I believe) that the TMP into the 5150 loop is indistinguishable from the 5150 on its own. The guy knows his shit.

Maybe this amp is great. Maybe it sucks. We won’t know for a fact (understanding that it’ll still be subjective) until we hear it, but the fact that JB is involved makes “great” _far_ more likely.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

I'm still confused as to what the purpose of this new amp is. It's an 80 watt 5150? Why?


----------



## ArtDecade

crankyrayhanky said:


> There's a large number of players who are largely disinterested in compromising great tube amp tone by getting an "amp in the box" pedal.:



Seeing as how even the biggest bands in the world are taking out Kempers/Axe/Helix/etc., you aren't exactly in touch with recent decades.


----------



## budda

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I'm still confused as to what the purpose of this new amp is. It's an 80 watt 5150? Why?



Spaceballs 2: the search for more money.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

budda said:


> Spaceballs 2: the search for more money.


Pretty much. I don't get how people get excited for that at this point. They keep making 6505/5150s in a million variations, not to mention amp clones, and you also have the "original" which is the SLO.

Goddamn just get a used 6505 and call it a damn day


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I'm still confused as to what the purpose of this new amp is. It's an 80 watt 5150? Why?



It's cheaper than the rest of the EVH line and 2nd hand USA 5150s at this rate. Plus the Chinese made 6505 are apparently made of papier mache + duct tape and are unobtainium


----------



## LeftOurEyes

ArtDecade said:


> Seeing as how even the biggest bands in the world are taking out Kempers/Axe/Helix/etc., you aren't exactly in touch with recent decades.



A lot of bands do go the digital route live but most bands I've heard interviews of will say that its for convince and cost not tone. That's not saying digital has a bad tone, but that's not the reason most make the switch live.


----------



## ArtDecade

LeftOurEyes said:


> A lot of bands do go the digital route live but most bands I've heard interviews of will say that its for convince and cost not tone. That's not saying digital has a bad tone, but that's not the reason most make the switch live.



They work live - and in the studio. Outside of Acca Dacca, no one is mic'ing 100w amps and driving them in the studio. They are using plug-ins, emulators, IRs, etc. Tube amps are fun - but like analog tape recording - they are not being used by the vast majority of bands.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's cheaper than the rest of the EVH line and 2nd hand USA 5150s at this rate. Plus the Chinese made 6505 are apparently made of papier mache + duct tape and are unobtainium



Evh 5150 - 900
Used 6505- 600+

Yeah...I'd pass on the 5150


----------



## LeftOurEyes

ArtDecade said:


> They work live - and in the studio. Outside of Acca Dacca, no one is mic'ing 100w amps and driving them in the studio. They are using plug-ins, emulators, IRs, etc. Tube amps are fun - but like analog tape recording - they are not being used by the vast majority of bands.



lol wow I think you don't know what you're talking about if you think that no bands are recording with amps anymore. LOTS of bands still record with tube amps even if they use digital live. You might just be thinking of bands you listen to. I admit most using amps are probably not using mics/cabs and are using load boxes and impulses for time/convenience and being able to recreate the same tone over and over. I am not saying that recording digital units is not a popular option being used by a lot of people, and a lot probably use a hybrid of both, but saying that no bands record with tube amps anymore is just straight up dumb. Tell that to bands like Tool, Deftones, Chevelle, Korn etc that no ones uses amps to record anymore. I know the newer generations are using more digital but its more about the cost of buying one unit that has lots of sounds, and not being able to afford each amp to make the sounds or the space to store them in their apartment plus less maintenance from tubes helps.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Used 6505- 600+



You're not including the price of the time machine.

The cheapest full size head on Reverb is like ~$800 shipped, and it's a Plus. There are only two actual 6505s and they're in Europe at $1k without shipping/fees.

The old school 5150s are at like $1k beat to Hell and local pickup only.

I know every so often there's a great deal for <1 day on GC Used or CL, but I wouldn't call that genuine availability.

When Eddie died he took the prices to the heavens with him.


----------



## LeftOurEyes

MaxOfMetal said:


> You're not including the price of the time machine.
> 
> The cheapest full size head on Reverb is like ~$800 shipped, and it's a Plus. There are only two actual 6505s and they're in Europe at $1k without shipping/fees.
> 
> The old school 5150s are at like $1k beat to Hell and local pickup only.
> 
> I know every so often there's a great deal for <1 day on GC Used or CL, but I wouldn't call that genuine availability.
> 
> When Eddie died he took the prices to the heavens with him.



Online you are right because of flippers jumping on the low price ones that do pop up instantly. There was a 6505 available here in Phoenix CL for $600 for like 3 weeks though in like new shape that finally sold about a week ago. It kinda depends on where you live if there are good local deals available or not.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

LeftOurEyes said:


> Online you are right because of flippers jumping on the low price ones that do pop up instantly. There was a 6505 available here in Phoenix CL for $600 for like 3 weeks though in like new shape. It kinda depends on where you live if there are good local deals available or not.



That's what I mean, you have to luck into a deal...or you just call up Sweetwater and get an Iconic in time for the weekend. 

Obviously if the Iconic winds up being shitty it's better to hunt the deals or pay the extra $500 to get what you can, but that's an unknown right now.


----------



## ArtDecade

LeftOurEyes said:


> lol wow I think you don't know what you're talking about if you think that no bands are recording with amps anymore. LOTS of bands still record with tube amps even if they use digital live. You might just be thinking of bands you listen to. I admit most using amps are probably not using mics/cabs and are using load boxes and impulses for time/convenience and being able to recreate the same tone over and over. I am not saying that recording digital units is not a popular option being used by a lot of people, and a lot probably use a hybrid of both, but saying that no bands record with tube amps anymore is just straight up dumb. Tell that to bands like Tool, Deftones, Chevelle, Korn etc that no ones uses amps to record anymore. I know the newer generations are using more digital but its more about the cost of buying one unit that has lots of sounds, and not being able to afford each amp to make the sounds or the space to store them in their apartment plus less maintenance from tubes helps.



I'm not the newer generation - I remember being stoked when cassettes became a thing. Most bands aren't driving 100w amps in the studio - including the bands you listed. It isn't 1984 where a bands would spend two weeks in the studio just getting guitar tones. There is zero money in album sales at this point and most studios are of the "home" variety. That means they are using load boxes, emulations, virtual mics, etc. They are taking that and laying it out on digital tracks before mastering digitally and sending it off to digital streams. So getting buggered that this amp has a few less tubes is silly.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

A time and money saving device sounds perfect for studio use.


----------



## Perge

ArtDecade said:


> I'm not the newer generation - I remember being stoked when cassettes became a thing. Most bands aren't driving 100w amps in the studio - including the bands you listed. It isn't 1984 where a bands would spend two weeks in the studio just getting guitar tones. There is zero money in album sales at this point and most studios are of the "home" variety. That means they are using load boxes, emulations, virtual mics, etc. They are taking that and laying it out on digital tracks before mastering digitally and sending it off to digital streams. So getting buggered that this amp has a few less tubes is silly.



Korn using amps on their last album. A budda combo, a triple rec, a diesel, and a Friedman https://guitar.com/features/interviews/munky-korn-the-nothing/?amp

Tool using a Marshall, bogner, diezel and Rivera for the last album https://www.guitarworld.com/amp/gea...ar-innoculum-producer-joe-barresi-reveals-all

Couldn't find anything on Chevelle.

Yeah more bands and studios are going digital, but if you have the time and money, they're still going old school.


----------



## ArtDecade

Perge said:


> Yeah more bands and studios are going digital, but if you have the time and money, they're still going old school.



Korn's producer:


----------



## LeftOurEyes

ArtDecade said:


> So getting buggered that this amp has a few less tubes is silly.



I'm not "buggered" by the less tubes personally, I was just pointing out that there are some bands that still record using tube amps and not digital modelers. Some continue to use them live as well regardless of cost. I don't think anyone would argue that the trend is definitely going towards digital modelers though.



Perge said:


> Couldn't find anything on Chevelle.



I don't follow Chevelle a lot but from my understanding he still uses a Mark IV in the studio and live. I dunno if he did again on their new album but here's a rig rundown in 2014 where he mentions that he's been using them since he was 15 so I doubt he switched it up but maybe.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Yeah, the AAA bands still use tube amps a plenty, for sure, but that represents like 1% of 1% of probably another 1% of bands out there. 

The overwhelming majority of bands are just a few friends dicking around on weekends with Schecters and LTDs into Spiders. Those guys ain't going to a $300/hr studio with a stack of Bogners and Diezels to record, they're hooking up their 2x2 interface and using models, and power fucking to them.


----------



## Perge

ArtDecade said:


> Korn's producer:



"I added this tool to my box because it's really nice".

Doesn't say he's not using his amps. Only band he actuay name-drops is Deftones. The closest you have to an argument is the "I've used it one way or another on all my records since", but that's doesn't mean it's replaced all of his bands setups. Congrats, you found a marketing video.

All of this isn't to say they aren't great tools. Every studio worth it's cost should have one IMO.


----------



## USMarine75

Perge said:


> Korn using amps on their last album. A budda combo profile, a triple rec profile, a Diezel profile, and a Friedman profile



*Fixed... you're welcome.


----------



## Perge

USMarine75 said:


> *Fixed... you're welcome.


Because apparently no one can RTFA. They ask him what he used the axefx for lmao.

*Have you ever used a Fractal Axe-Fx in the studio?*
“Yeah, we’ve used some of that. We used a Kemper and Axe-Fx for some of the melodies across the chords, just to kind of get those to brighten up and pop over the top of the big, heavy chords. It just adds a nice icing-on-the-cake type of thing, with the way the effects are kind of built into that thing: it’s one of the special things I like about those.

“I prefer to get my tones and the bigger sounds out of real amps still; I’m just kind of an old-school guy. But for that kind of thing – creating soundscapes and melodies and things that you really want to shimmer – those units are both stellar. Then you can store them and if you need to take that sort of thing on the road, they are really roadworthy.”


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Perge said:


> Because apparently no one can RTFA. They ask him what he used the axefx for lmao.
> 
> *Have you ever used a Fractal Axe-Fx in the studio?*
> “Yeah, we’ve used some of that. We used a Kemper and Axe-Fx for some of the melodies across the chords, just to kind of get those to brighten up and pop over the top of the big, heavy chords. It just adds a nice icing-on-the-cake type of thing, with the way the effects are kind of built into that thing: it’s one of the special things I like about those.
> 
> “I prefer to get my tones and the bigger sounds out of real amps still; I’m just kind of an old-school guy. But for that kind of thing – creating soundscapes and melodies and things that you really want to shimmer – those units are both stellar. Then you can store them and if you need to take that sort of thing on the road, they are really roadworthy.”



But nothing in there really puts the actual device categories at odds, which I think is the sticking point here.

It's not "we use real amps because they're better" or "we use modelers because they're cheap and easy" it's more of "I'm old school, so I like playing with amps" and "the processors have their place in the process".

Which I think is a pretty honest assessment.


----------



## LeftOurEyes

MaxOfMetal said:


> But nothing in there really puts the actual device categories at odds, which I think is the sticking point here.
> 
> It's not "we use real amps because they're better" or "we use modelers because they're cheap and easy" it's more of "I'm old school, so I like playing with amps" and "the processors have their place in the process".
> 
> Which I think is a pretty honest assessment.



I personally think half the switch to digital modelers for professionals is the savings in cost/time not necessarily because of tone. I'm not saying that modelers sound better or worse, just that tone is probably not the biggest driving factor in people switching to them. This is especially true for the producers and engineers more so than the bands themselves. My friend just went to a studio recently and the engineer had a ton of amps but just used a kemper with a bunch of presets he already had made because it's efficient and costs them less studio time.

-Guitars players like modelers because they don't need to buy/transport 5 amps and 20 fx pedals to get their sound. They can simplify your setup big time.

-Producers love modelers because you can recall presets and recreate the same tone consistently over and over which saves time, hence money.

-Labels/bands love modelers for cheaper shipping costs when touring because of less weight.

-The newer generation likes the cost savings in just buying plug ins or modelers that have everything they need in one device and helps shorten the learning curve to record not needing mics..

One thing I do personally dislike about the digital model/load box trend though is that a lot of metal tones are all starting to sound the same because many are using the same amps or models of those amps along with the current most popular IRs combination. At least when people mic'd cabs still they would get vary different guitar tones even using the same equipment as other bands because of mic placement. I understand from a business stand point that is not ideal, but from a art perspective I think it helped bands stand out from the crowd a little more. It's can be too easy and tempting for studios and bands to simply reuse the presets over and over. That is not the modelers fault though.


----------



## Perge

MaxOfMetal said:


> But nothing in there really puts the actual device categories at odds, which I think is the sticking point here.
> 
> It's not "we use real amps because they're better" or "we use modelers because they're cheap and easy" it's more of "I'm old school, so I like playing with amps" and "the processors have their place in the process".
> 
> Which I think is a pretty honest assessment.


Right, which like I said before, every studio worth it's cost should have at least one high-end modler/profiler. Was just pointing out amps haven't vanished in the world of studios, and specifically the bands that had been brought up earlier.

Shit, my chain is 100% digital for recording, so I have no skin in this game lol. I'm just here waiting for someone to post a damn demo of the Iconic!


----------



## USMarine75

F modeling, I only use real tube amps. For the tone. 

I then quantize, cut+paste, auto tune, and use a shit ton of digital effects and post processing. For the tone.


----------



## Matt08642

I avoid this whole debacle by never writing songs worth committing to a recording , my writing makes the choices for me!


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

MaxOfMetal said:


> You're not including the price of the time machine.
> 
> The cheapest full size head on Reverb is like ~$800 shipped, and it's a Plus. There are only two actual 6505s and they're in Europe at $1k without shipping/fees.
> 
> The old school 5150s are at like $1k beat to Hell and local pickup only.
> 
> I know every so often there's a great deal for <1 day on GC Used or CL, but I wouldn't call that genuine availability.
> 
> When Eddie died he took the prices to the heavens with him.



I keep forgetting that he died and everyone went stupid. Ugh. 5150s are nice and all but they ain't that goddamn good. C'mon now, people.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

LeftOurEyes said:


> One thing I do personally dislike about the digital model/load box trend though is that a lot of metal tones are all starting to sound the same because many are using the same amps or models of those amps along with the current most popular IRs combination. At least when people mic'd cabs still they would get vary different guitar tones even using the same equipment as other bands because of mic placement. I understand from a business stand point that is not ideal, but from a art perspective I think it helped bands stand out from the crowd a little more. It's can be too easy and tempting for studios and bands to simply reuse the presets over and over. That is not the modelers fault though.




Can we stop saying this shit? Because it makes NO sense. Before modellers were the thing everyone and their mammy had a 5150 into a recto cab mic'd with an SM57.

Or a Recto..or whatever staple amp there was. V30s were law and lots of people sounded the same.

Not to mention post processing has a lot of say in things. 

People don't sound the same because they used the same model on a modeller..they sound the same because they WANT to sound that way.

Using amp sims and all that is no excuse, if anything that just makes it easier to sound different because there are a world of options at your disposal.

Oh..and speakers are the biggest factor in tone. In the studio you can make anything sound like damn near anything which is why people are forever chasing album tones and rarely do they nail it perfectly.


----------



## MrWulf

Lol modelers make everyone sounds the same alright. Not like we are in the thread of a new iteration of the most used amp in rock/metal history or something. If anything people's tendency to follow rigid rules like only using certain amps/certain speakers/certain mics are what makes people sounds the same, not the modeler.


----------



## USMarine75

Huh?

How do modelers make everyone sound the same? 

My 5150 sounds like a 5150. My Kemper sounds like 500 different amps.


----------



## AussieTerry

Real men use the V-amp 2!


----------



## crankyrayhanky

Spaced Out Ace said:


> James has produced great amps, so... yeah. Nice try.



Please check with Jazzy first to see what he thinks


----------



## Emperoff

USMarine75 said:


> Huh?
> 
> How do modelers make everyone sound the same?
> 
> My 5150 sounds like a 5150. My Kemper sounds like 500 different amps.



Probably because 99,9% of modeller users only use the 5150 models anyway. But hey, not the gear's fault!


----------



## Matt08642

I'm still pretty shocked the review embargo hasn't lifted yet (or people don't have them yet). That being said I'm excited for _yet another_ barrage of videos where a 5150 sounds like a 5150!


----------



## cardinal

I'll bet the amp itself will sound fine. The speakers in the cabinets might be the weakest link, but all but the most budget conscious will probably just use a different cab.


----------



## USMarine75

cardinal said:


> I'll bet the amp itself will sound fine. The speakers in the cabinets might be the weakest link, but all but the most budget conscious will probably just use a different cab.



Ive had people tell me the Sheffield speakers in a Peavey 412 (or combo) sound good. So this should sound like heaven to them


----------



## feraledge

Still can't figure out what the fuck is going on in this thread. Why is James Brown being shat upon? Why is a cheaper head being compared to used prices from bygone days of the head its based on? It's cheaper, includes reverb, a noise gate, and a boost. If you don't like the 5150 line, why bother commenting on this one?


----------



## Mathemagician

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Pretty much. I don't get how people get excited for that at this point. They keep making 6505/5150s in a million variations, not to mention amp clones, and you also have the "original" which is the SLO.
> 
> Goddamn just get a used 6505 and call it a damn day



Sometimes you want 60% dark chocolate, other times you want 61% dark chocolate, others 62% dark chocolate. You might go crazy and put EL34’s in your dark chocolate and jump to 64%…



Emperoff said:


> Probably because 99,9% of modeller users only use the 5150 models anyway. But hey, not the gear's fault!



It even loads faster if you delete all the other models.



Matt08642 said:


> I'm still pretty shocked the review embargo hasn't lifted yet (or people don't have them yet). That being said I'm excited for _yet another_ barrage of videos where a 5150 sounds like a 5150!



This but unironically.


----------



## Ribboz

Mathemagician said:


> You might go crazy and put EL34’s in your dark chocolate and jump to 64%…


Lol


----------



## USMarine75

feraledge said:


> Still can't figure out what the fuck is going on in this thread. Why is James Brown being shat upon? Why is a cheaper head being compared to used prices from bygone days of the head its based on? It's cheaper, includes reverb, a noise gate, and a boost. If you don't like the 5150 line, why bother commenting on this one?



Am I the only one who read "shat" in a British accent whilst laughing uproariously?


----------



## StevenC

USMarine75 said:


> Am I the only one who read "shat" in a British accent whilst laughing uproariously?


Some people read this whole forum in a British accent.


----------



## TheUnvanquished

^^^ LOL


----------



## gnoll

So what's a Peavey 5150 actually worth now?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

gnoll said:


> So what's a Peavey 5150 actually worth now?



What anyone is willing to pay for it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

gnoll said:


> So what's a Peavey 5150 actually worth now?





MaxOfMetal said:


> What anyone is willing to pay for it.



What Max said.  But the last I've seen they've been averagine ~$900+ and it seems to be getting higher and higher.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

feraledge said:


> Still can't figure out what the fuck is going on in this thread. Why is James Brown being shat upon? Why is a cheaper head being compared to used prices from bygone days of the head its based on? It's cheaper, includes reverb, a noise gate, and a boost. If you don't like the 5150 line, why bother commenting on this one?


Calm down, Mary.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Mathemagician said:


> Sometimes you want 60% dark chocolate, other times you want 61% dark chocolate, others 62% dark chocolate. You might go crazy and put EL34’s in your dark chocolate and jump to 64%…



I suppose. The 6505 is such a simple amp and it's good and all, but I've never been crazy about it or even wanted one so the constant new versions just seem silly to me. I'd imagine if you love that amp then you'd be interested in all the different flavors. Like the millions of recto variants out there.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Which makes people more crazy? 
CM Punk and the IWC, or the 5150 and the gear community?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Which makes people more crazy?
> CM Punk and the IWC, or the 5150 and the gear community?


CM Punk is my guess. That said, it very well be a broadway to a draw finish.


----------



## USMarine75

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Which makes people more crazy?
> CM Punk and the IWC, or the 5150 and the gear community?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> CM Punk is my guess. That said, it very well be a broadway to a draw finish.



They are pretty close it seems, but I think with how big the IWC is, CM Punk wins out. With the recent AEW news the internet has been collectively shitting itself.


----------



## Deadpool_25

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> They are pretty close it seems, but I think with how big the IWC is, CM Punk wins out. With the recent AEW news the internet has been collectively shitting itself.



Thank god for Google


----------



## Adieu

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Which makes people more crazy?
> CM Punk and the IWC, or the 5150 and the gear community?



I vote 5150 since I have no idea wtf the other stuff listed is.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> They are pretty close it seems, but I think with how big the IWC is, CM Punk wins out. With the recent AEW news the internet has been collectively shitting itself.


AEW is trash, but if Daniel got a better deal and a lighter work load, then good for him. That said, once Tony's family gets sick of losing money, they're going to pull the rug out from under this venture.


----------



## Bearitone

crankyrayhanky said:


> JB certainly made his mark in the late 80s and early 90s....but that was a long time ago. No one has bought his stuff in mass quantities since. Kind of feels like he is a mad scientist akin to a guitar player who writes all alone in his basement and then puts out some whack material that no one gets. Sure it could be amazing, but I have yet to play a modern hi gain amp that had only 2 preamp tubes or less that I loved. Curious...


Bro, Solid-state has caught up to Tubes in terms of preamps. You need exactly zero tubes for great high gain preamps that go toe to toe with, if not beat, a lot of tube preamps.

Actually try some modern solidstate stuff like the AMT bricks series and you might understand why shitting on a preamp for only have two tubes is straight up silly.

For poweramps, I see the desire to stay all-tube. For preamps? Nah, not anymore.


----------



## feraledge

USMarine75 said:


> Am I the only one who read "shat" in a British accent whilst laughing uproariously?


You read it as was intended, good sir.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Can't believe we still have people in here saying SS amps can't sound brutal when we got the ISP Theta and AMT's offerings saying otherwise. 

Shit even MXR and Friedman did good with the 5150 OD and the BE-OD and Smallbox pedal.

Hell the only pedal out of the Amptweaker line I didn't seem to like were the Metal pedals because they were modeled after the VH140C, which isn't really my thing.


----------



## Deadpool_25

crankyrayhanky said:


> JB certainly made his mark in the late 80s and early 90s....but that was a long time ago. No one has bought his stuff in mass quantities since.



Eh? 6505 and 6505+ don’t count?


----------



## Deadpool_25

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Can't believe we still have people in here saying SS amps can't sound brutal when we got the ISP Theta and AMT's offerings saying otherwise.
> 
> Shit even MXR and Friedman did good with the 5150 OD and the BE-OD and Smallbox pedal.
> 
> Hell the only pedal out of the Amptweaker line I didn't seem to like were the Metal pedals because they were modeled after the VH140C, which isn't really my thing.



Generally speaking, you’re right. There are tons of ways to use a solid state preamp/tube power amp rig that work great these days. However, I understand why people are skeptical at first glance—there aren’t really any modern high gain amps that use that design are there?

I can do incredible things with my FM3 through an FX loop but digital isn’t solid state.

Again, I’m optimistic. I really can’t imagine them putting out a crappy amp but we’ll see.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Deadpool_25 said:


> Eh? 6505 and 6505+ don’t count?



Classic series, Ultra Series, JSX, XXX, 3120, XXXII. Sure a lot of those are redundants, but he still had a hand in all those amps. 



Deadpool_25 said:


> Generally speaking, you’re right. There are tons of ways to use a solid state preamp/tube power amp rig that work great these days. However, I understand why people are skeptical at first glance—there aren’t really any modern high gain amps that use that design are there?
> 
> I can do incredible things with my FM3 through an FX loop but digital isn’t solid state.
> 
> Again, I’m optimistic. I really can’t imagine them putting out a crappy amp but we’ll see.



The previously mentioned Theta head. It gets really fucking brutal and heavy. You're not gonna get a ton of people trying to push SS tech though, due to everyone associating it with shitty practice amps.


----------



## Deadpool_25

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Classic series, Ultra Series, JSX, XXX, 3120, XXXII. Sure a lot of those are redundants, but he still had a hand in all those amps.
> 
> 
> 
> The previously mentioned Theta head. It gets really fucking brutal and heavy. You're not gonna get a ton of people trying to push SS tech though, due to everyone associating it with shitty practice amps.



I had a JSX combo many years ago. I didn’t realize it had a solid state preamp. No preamp tubes in that or was it hybrid?

Aren’t most of the shitty practice amps people complain about digital?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Deadpool_25 said:


> I had a JSX combo many years ago. I didn’t realize it had a solid state preamp. No preamp tubes in that or was it hybrid?
> 
> Aren’t most of the shitty practice amps people complain about digital?



Sorry, I was listing off amps that James Brown worked on. People only link him to 5150(II), but his work goes back as far as the VTM. 

And sure, but also SS amps. How many people in the '80s, '90s, and 2000s started off with shitty no-name amps, Crates, SS Fenders, etc etc?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Can't believe we still have people in here saying SS amps can't sound brutal when we got the ISP Theta and AMT's offerings saying otherwise.
> 
> Shit even MXR and Friedman did good with the 5150 OD and the BE-OD and Smallbox pedal.
> 
> Hell the only pedal out of the Amptweaker line I didn't seem to like were the Metal pedals because they were modeled after the VH140C, which isn't really my thing.


Eh... I talked to James and I do not remember him stating they were based on the VH140.


----------



## USMarine75

You: AxeFX, Kemper, and Helix FTW!!!

Also You: Solid state amps?! Solid state is crap!!!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USMarine75 said:


> You: AxeFX, Kemper, and Helix FTW!!!
> 
> Also You: Solid state amps?! Solid state is crap!!!



I'll be honest, digital does a better job of sounding "tube" than SS amps. But SS amps can still sound fucking amazing in their own right.


----------



## Deadpool_25

WTF EVH. We need demos!

RELEASE THE HOUNDS!


----------



## Travis5151

The Ultra amp I think took most gain from two preamp tubes and had a lot of gain from what I recall (I grew up playing the 60 watt). I wonder if two preamps could be enough to get really high gain. Or maybe it's modeled after a plexi type amp with the boost being a TS like boost; aiming for a Marshall boosted amp (I'm guessing Eddie used that in that past (or maybe he didn't boost back then)).


----------



## Deadpool_25

Travis5151 said:


> The Ultra amp I think took most gain from two preamp tubes and had a lot of gain from what I recall (I grew up playing the 60 watt). I wonder if two preamps could be enough to get really high gain. Or maybe it's modeled after a plexi type amp with the boost being a TS like boost; aiming for a Marshall boosted amp (I'm guessing Eddie used that in that past (or maybe he didn't boost back then)).



Thing is…you don’t need _any_ tubes to do good high gain (as evidenced by so many good high gain distortion and preamp pedals).

And hybrid preamp designs can be awesome. Like the Kraken pedal, the BluGuitar stuff, etc.


----------



## Travis5151

Agreed. I was just pondering if you could do high gain without SS or whatnot with just two preamp tubes (I always equated more preamp tubes with more gain thinking that each preamp tube amplifies it more and more adding distortion as it goes down the path). My knowledge on how that all works is infantile though.


----------



## Travis5151

Oh. looks like the old Marshalls had three preamp tubes! I guess the EVH one has to use some form of SS hybrid approach.


----------



## Deadpool_25

Travis5151 said:


> Oh. looks like the old Marshalls had three preamp tubes! I guess the EVH one has to use some form of SS hybrid approach.



Yup , yup. I’m guessing the preamp will be something that uses solid state components along with the tubes to generate gain. It’s not completely new territory.

Anyone know if the Synergy stuff is hybrid tube and solid state? I mean those modules typically have two preamp tubes and they seem to have plenty of gain.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Deadpool_25 said:


> Yup , yup. I’m guessing the preamp will be something that uses solid state components along with the tubes to generate gain. It’s not completely new territory.
> 
> Anyone know if the Synergy stuff is hybrid tube and solid state? I mean those modules typically have two preamp tubes and they seem to have plenty of gain.


most of the synergy preamps have 12ax7s in them, and the hubs/amps have their own 12ax7s as well.


----------



## technomancer

Travis5151 said:


> Oh. looks like the old Marshalls had three preamp tubes! I guess the EVH one has to use some form of SS hybrid approach.



You should read the thread, the design was discussed a couple of pages back. It's got an SS input stage and an SS phase inverter, which leaves all 4 tube gain stages available. This thing could easily be massively high gain.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

More tubes doesn't mean more gain necessarily. It really depends on how the circuit is designed. 

Look at the Recto, though it has five "preamp tubes" V4 is used by the effects loop, V5 is the PI for the power amp, and half of V1 is purely for the clean channel. 

Mesa makes available just about all their tube layout diagrams, it's worth looking up to give yourself an idea of what tubes are doing in an amp.


----------



## technomancer

MaxOfMetal said:


> More tubes doesn't mean more gain necessarily. It really depends on how the circuit is designed.
> 
> Look at the Recto, though it has five "preamp tubes" V4 is used by the effects loop, V5 is the PI for the power amp, and half of V1 is purely for the clean channel.
> 
> Mesa makes available just about all their tube layout diagrams, it's worth looking up to give yourself an idea of what tubes are doing in an amp.



Yeah really. Even super high gain circuits typically use 5 gain stages at most, and really there's not much you can do with 5 that you can't do with 4. So that's 2 1/2 tubes for 5 stages.

Also Synergy stuff is all tube.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

technomancer said:


> Yeah really. Even super high gain circuits typically use 5 gain stages at most, and really there's not much you can do with 5 that you can't do with 4. So that's 2 1/2 tubes for 5 stages.
> 
> Also Synergy stuff is all tube.



For real. Folks are acting like this is going to be a Fender Champ because it doesn't have 9 tubes in the preamp.


----------



## StevenC

Anything less than the 12 preamp tubes in the old VH4 prototypes is too few for any kind of metal.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Oh that reminds me that the Randall T2 has only 2 preamp tubes and it's perhaps one of the most aggressive amps I've ever owned.


----------



## Perge

Spaced Out Ace said:


> AEW is trash, but if Daniel got a better deal and a lighter work load, then good for him. That said, once Tony's family gets sick of losing money, they're going to pull the rug out from under this venture.


Woah woah woah. AEW is the best thing to happen to wrestling in 20 years. Love or hate the style, it's a rising tides lift all boats situation. 

Aaaannndd it's the best wrestling in TV right now bar none IMO.


----------



## op1e

Silly question, apologize if it's been asked already, but holy F trying to read thru all this while I'm umpteen High Lifes in on a Saturday night... If the first gain stage is SS, is there gonna be a weird reaction to most boosts like with the Bantamps? Something to think about, the Joyos only seem to like milder OD's like traditional TS's with less level. Speculate, Speculate, blind CC copy paste copy paste...


----------



## USMarine75

MaxOfMetal said:


> For real. Folks are acting like this is going to be a Fender Champ because it doesn't have 9 tubes in the preamp.



Whoa hey there... Old school Fender Champs (not the XD) are grimey AF. But that comes from the 6v6 being on 10 not the preamp. Speaking of which, it would be interesting to see an EVH with an OTS in front though lol.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Travis5151 said:


> The Ultra amp I think took most gain from two preamp tubes and had a lot of gain from what I recall (I grew up playing the 60 watt). I wonder if two preamps could be enough to get really high gain. Or maybe it's modeled after a plexi type amp with the boost being a TS like boost; aiming for a Marshall boosted amp (I'm guessing Eddie used that in that past (or maybe he didn't boost back then)).


Eddie used a Micro Amp according to Dweezil. That and a 6 band EQ on occasion. The wireless unit (same as KISS, AC/DC) adds some gain, as does his Echoplex's Preamp.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Perge said:


> Woah woah woah. AEW is the best thing to happen to wrestling in 20 years. Love or hate the style, it's a rising tides lift all boats situation.
> 
> Aaaannndd it's the best wrestling in TV right now bar none IMO.


Low bar.


----------



## Perge

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Low bar.


I mean you're not wrong,but at least now I have a wrestling show that doesn't insult me for watching consistently. 

I just don't see how any honest wrestling fan can consider it "trash", unless what they miss is kayfabe realism. And that's dead lmao. You'd have to kill the internet to bring it back.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Perge said:


> I mean you're not wrong,but at least now I have a wrestling show that doesn't insult me for watching consistently.
> 
> I just don't see how any honest wrestling fan can consider it "trash", unless what they miss is kayfabe realism. And that's dead lmao. You'd have to kill the internet to bring it back.


Their product is trash. I'd rather watch something else.


----------



## Mathemagician

Deadpool_25 said:


> Generally speaking, you’re right. There are tons of ways to use a solid state preamp/tube power amp rig that work great these days. However, I understand why people are skeptical at first glance—there aren’t really any modern high gain amps that use that design are there?
> 
> I can do incredible things with my FM3 through an FX loop but digital isn’t solid state.
> 
> Again, I’m optimistic. I really can’t imagine them putting out a crappy amp but we’ll see.



If Wolf is even a fraction like his dad’s pickiness when it comes to business, if this iconic wasn’t “good” he wouldn’t let it out.


----------



## feraledge

Tell ya what, if the first demo sounds off brand this site is going to be a goddamn bloodbath.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

feraledge said:


> Tell ya what, if the first demo sounds off brand this site is going to be a goddamn bloodbath.



First review will be from Fluff. 8:30 video, 6 minutes of talking, 30 seconds showing the clean channel (with breakup and not actually clean), 15 seconds of single track guitar only, 90’s era Grunge strumming playing for the most part.

The reactions will be glorious.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Kyle Jordan said:


> First review will be from Fluff. 8:30 video, 6 minutes of talking, 30 seconds showing the clean channel (with breakup and not actually clean), 15 seconds of single track guitar only, 90’s era Grunge strumming playing for the most part.
> 
> The reactions will be glorious.


Fluff is a fitting name, given his content.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Kyle Jordan said:


> First review will be from Fluff. 8:30 video, 6 minutes of talking, 30 seconds showing the clean channel (with breakup and not actually clean), 15 seconds of single track guitar only, 90’s era Grunge strumming playing for the most part.
> 
> The reactions will be glorious.



I'll be honest, if Fluff gets the first review amp and he does his usual format of 6 minutes talking, 2 minutes playing, then people are gonna be pissed.  

And as you said, broken up cleans. And boxy, ugly midrangey distortion.


----------



## feraledge

Kyle Jordan said:


> First review will be from Fluff. 8:30 video, 6 minutes of talking, 30 seconds showing the clean channel (with breakup and not actually clean), 15 seconds of single track guitar only, 90’s era Grunge strumming playing for the most part.
> 
> The reactions will be glorious.


Yeah, but will any of us put weight on that one?


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Kyle Jordan said:


> First review will be from Fluff. 8:30 video, 6 minutes of talking, 30 seconds showing the clean channel (with breakup and not actually clean), 15 seconds of single track guitar only, 90’s era Grunge strumming playing for the most part.
> 
> The reactions will be glorious.


why do i have deja vu...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

KnightBrolaire said:


> why do i have deja vu...
> View attachment 95969


I'll take any excuse to vent on someone like Fluff becoming one of THE go-to gear infuencers.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'll be honest, if Fluff gets the first review amp and he does his usual format of 6 minutes talking, 2 minutes playing, then people are gonna be pissed.
> 
> And as you said, broken up cleans. And boxy, ugly midrangey distortion.


The other end won't necessarily be much better. I've listened to a few Rebea demos that seemed to be clipping, and not particularly useful.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'll take any excuse to vent on someone like Fluff becoming one of THE go-to gear infuencers.


it's weird, because most of his older demos were actually pretty good. But anything from the last 4 years or so has been utter dogshit.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


> The other end won't necessarily be much better. I've listened to a few Rebea demos that seemed to be clipping, and not particularly useful.



Bea has gotten better but his tone can be hit or miss for my taste.



KnightBrolaire said:


> it's weird, because most of his older demos were actually pretty good. But anything from the last 4 years or so has been utter dogshit.



I don't like the tones from his older demos at all, but at least he 
you know
Shut the fuck up.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Great minds think alike. 

And so do we!


----------



## USMarine75

My wife loves watching Ridiculous Reverb Listings with me. That's about all I watch of the Fluff. Seems like a decent guy though. And he doesn't make me want to punch the screen like Jared Dines. So there's that.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I remember one time he was demoing that EBMM P-bass clone (The Cutlass bass?). Everyone in the comments section was ragging it and saying "Should just get a P bass" and he seemed to get legitimately pissed about that?


----------



## Deadpool_25

Those guys do put time and effort into their videos. You can love them or hate them, but you shouldn’t be surprised if they take the comments personally in either case.


----------



## AussieTerry

When is the next big music convention? Another namm or the german one?


----------



## Kyle Jordan

AussieTerry said:


> When is the next big music convention? Another namm or the german one?



Musikmesse towards the end of October.


----------



## NoodleFace

I was remembering a time when Ola didn't talk and just played through gear. 

Of course I wouldn't trade back for that, because Ola has a great personality. But there's definitely a market gap left by a time when merrow and ola were the go-to videos for amps.


----------



## technomancer

Kyle Jordan said:


> Musikmesse towards the end of October.



Yep, Summer NAMM was earlier this month. 

Going to guess the production amps on these just haven't arrived yet.


----------



## Emperoff

NoodleFace said:


> I was remembering a time when Ola didn't talk and just played through gear.
> 
> Of course I wouldn't trade back for that, because Ola has a great personality. But there's definitely a market gap left by a time when merrow and ola were the go-to videos for amps.



Yup. Besides the random burping thing, Ola's videos are usually entertaining to watch, and the guy can play. He also never sounds like he's selling you something (not counting his guitars obviously), more like "sounds good man".


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

NoodleFace said:


> I was remembering a time when Ola didn't talk and just played through gear.
> 
> Of course I wouldn't trade back for that, because Ola has a great personality. But there's definitely a market gap left by a time when merrow and ola were the go-to videos for amps.



He talked about this and said the main issue was he wasn't comfortable in front of a camera. It took a few years before he'd even talk in front of a camera.


----------



## FearComplex

I think a lot of the talking is simply to make longer videos which helps rank higher on YouTube's search and run more ads. The problem with that approach is the % of video watched is also important for ranking so if a viewer is skipping 9 minutes of talking to hear 1 minute of playing the algorithm will penalise. Of course this will hurt new channels looking to grow more than already well established channels.


----------



## sevenfoxes

Before YouTube was saturated with reviewers (there’s even a “Riff, Beers, and Gears” channel now ) Fluff was one of the few who was actually making good content, so i have respect for him in that sense. 

I don’t watch him much anymore though, mainly because I’m a cranky old man these days, and youtube reviews just annoy the hell out of me.

Which is ironic, because i have my own review channel.


----------



## Emperoff

FearComplex said:


> I think a lot of the talking is simply to make longer videos which helps rank higher on YouTube's search and run more ads. The problem with that approach is the % of video watched is also important for ranking so if a viewer is skipping 9 minutes of talking to hear 1 minute of playing the algorithm will penalise. Of course this will hurt new channels looking to grow more than already well established channels.



If I click more than tree times randomnly on the navigation bar and I don't hear the featured gear, I just close the video.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Kyle Jordan said:


> First review will be from Fluff. 8:30 video, 6 minutes of talking, 30 seconds showing the clean channel (with breakup and not actually clean), 15 seconds of single track guitar only, 90’s era Grunge strumming playing for the most part.
> 
> The reactions will be glorious.



the video will be 10:01 because that’s the monetization mark for YouTube.


----------



## Thrashman

Holy shit guys, what the hell is wrong with you? Why are you hating on someones content so much? Just don't watch it if you don't like it and shut up.


----------



## AussieTerry

Thrashman makes me hate his content and before i was neutral.


----------



## Shoeless_jose

Fluff was there when there was only like Tone King and Phil McKnight and super minimalist Ola stuff glad he is having fun with it now or whatever still makes some cool and interesting stuff.


----------



## narad

Thrashman said:


> Holy shit guys, what the hell is wrong with you? Why are you hating on someones content so much? Just don't watch it if you don't like it and shut up.



Sarcasm?


----------



## Emperoff

Dineley said:


> Fluff was there when there was only like Tone King and Phil McKnight and super minimalist Ola stuff glad he is having fun with it now or whatever still makes some cool and interesting stuff.



Thing is none of those guys (besides Ola) make good content at all.

Old =/= good


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Emperoff said:


> Thing is none of those guys make good content at all.
> 
> Old =/= good



I'll be more likely to watch an Ola video over most youtubers period


----------



## NoodleFace

Thrashman said:


> Holy shit guys, what the hell is wrong with you? Why are you hating on someones content so much? Just don't watch it if you don't like it and shut up.


welcome to the internet, I see this is your first day


----------



## Emperoff

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'll be more likely to watch an Ola video over most youtubers period



I wasn't including Ola (whom I said good things just a few posts above). I edited the post for clarification.


----------



## Deadpool_25

Thrashman said:


> Holy shit guys, what the hell is wrong with you? Why are you hating on someones content so much? Just don't watch it if you don't like it and shut up.



To be fair the hate is directed at “most YouTube reviewers.” Fluff is just the target of the day.


----------



## Emperoff

Deadpool_25 said:


> To be fair the hate is directed at “most YouTube reviewers.” Fluff is just the target of the day.



Nah. Fluff is a target everytime the topic comes up


----------



## Deadpool_25

On YouTube reviewers:

I enjoy some of their but usually even then it’s only parts of the videos. And I get a little burned out on some of their channels. Also, I have certain things I’m curious about with gear and there aren’t many (any) channels that cover all of that.

I think my favorite reviewer is @Guitarjon who does a wonderful job. There’s some explanation but not too much and there’s plenty of playing. He gives examples of all channels with a number of guitars. _Possibly_ a little too well produced in terms of sound though, as I’m usually wanting to hear what the amp will sound like in the room.

You guys turned me onto Euge and I like the few of his demos I’ve watched.

Ola does a pretty good job but is all about the chugs—I don’t get a good sense of an amp’s versatility from him. Also it seems like burps and penis jokes are a staple in a lot of videos. They’re funny when rare, but when it happens regularly (and gratuitously) it becomes a bit eye-rolling to me. Still his videos are generally pretty good.

Fluff’s aren’t horrible—I’d say they’re decent—but I would prefer more playing than covering features. In fairness, that’s true about most reviews but it’s because once I’ve heard the features one time, and usually I know them before even watching a review, I don’t need to hear them again. But should he (they) just say, “you probably already know the features; If not, look them up”?. People would probably bitch about that too.

I also like @BadSeed but thrash isn’t my thing (drop tune a bit ya bastige!) and again no real demo of an amps full capability/versatility.

@Gmork has some fun stuff, just generally not my style of music.

Bottom line is I have specific things I’m wanting to hear in demos and none of the reviewers covers them all—and I know it wouldn’t be fair of me to expect them to. In terms of musical tastes most of the guys playing the styles I enjoy most aren’t doing a lot of amp demos.


----------



## ArtDecade




----------



## USMarine75

Honestly the only ones I can't stand are FAQ Q&A type ones where it's throw shit at a wall for 1-2 hours. Time vampires right there.

And Reaction Videos. WTF would I want to watch some vocal teacher watching Devin Townsend? I wish I could delete these from the algorithm. And life.

And Jared Dines. I hate his face.


----------



## sevenfoxes

Deadpool_25 said:


> On YouTube reviewers:
> 
> I enjoy some of their but usually even then it’s only parts of the videos. And I get a little burned out on some of their channels. Also, I have certain things I’m curious about with gear and there aren’t many (any) channels that cover all of that.
> 
> I think my favorite reviewer is @Guitarjon who does a wonderful job. There’s some explanation but not too much and there’s plenty of playing. He gives examples of all channels with a number of guitars. _Possibly_ a little too well produced in terms of sound though, as I’m usually wanting to hear what the amp will sound like in the room.
> 
> You guys turned me onto Euge and I like the few of his demos I’ve watched.
> 
> Ola does a pretty good job but is all about the chugs—I don’t get a good sense of an amp’s versatility from him. Also it seems like burps and penis jokes are a staple in a lot of videos. They’re funny when rare, but when it happens regularly (and gratuitously) it becomes a bit eye-rolling to me. Still his videos are generally pretty good.
> 
> Fluff’s aren’t horrible—I’d say they’re decent—but I would prefer more playing than covering features. In fairness, that’s true about most reviews but it’s because once I’ve heard the features one time, and usually I know them before even watching a review, I don’t need to hear them again. But should he (they) just say, “you probably already know the features; If not, look them up”?. People would probably bitch about that too.
> 
> I also like @BadSeed but thrash isn’t my thing (drop tune a bit ya bastige!) and again no real demo of an amps full capability/versatility.
> 
> @Gmork has some fun stuff, just generally not my style of music.
> 
> Bottom line is I have specific things I’m wanting to hear in demos and none of the reviewers covers them all—and I know it wouldn’t be fair of me to expect them to. In terms of musical tastes most of the guys playing the styles I enjoy most aren’t doing a lot of amp demos.


Guitarjon is one of the few who don’t annoy me. He doesn’t waste any time, and always manages to get great tones out of any piece of gear he uses.


----------



## Emperoff

Euge > All

The only gear Youtuber that doesn't seem targeted at a 13yo audience. No stupid thumbnails, no "is this the xxxx BEST BETTER??", no clickbait bullshit. Just great content and sick playing.


----------



## Matt08642

USMarine75 said:


> Honestly the only ones I can't stand are FAQ Q&A type ones where it's throw shit at a wall for 1-2 hours. Time vampires right there.
> 
> And Reaction Videos. WTF would I want to watch some vocal teacher watching Devin Townsend? I wish I could delete these from the algorithm. And life.
> 
> And Jared Dines. I hate his face.



The weirdest part about reaction videos is that they all do the same exact ones. Every single day, YouTube is trying to make me watch the Devin Townsend - Kingdom (Live at EMG TV) video with a new random person "OMGGGG" reacting to it


----------



## Deadpool_25

Matt08642 said:


> The weirdest part about reaction videos is that they all do the same exact ones. Every single day, YouTube is trying to make me watch the Devin Townsend - Kingdom (Live at EMG TV) video with a new random person "OMGGGG" reacting to it



Truth. That one and Jinjer - Pisces.


----------



## USMarine75

Matt08642 said:


> The weirdest part about reaction videos is that they all do the same exact ones. Every single day, YouTube is trying to make me watch the Devin Townsend - Kingdom (Live at EMG TV) video with a new random person "OMGGGG" reacting to it



OMG yes I thought it was just my own personalized algorithm of doom because I've watched that video so many times!


----------



## Matt08642

Deadpool_25 said:


> Truth. That one and Jinjer - Pisces.



LOL This one too



USMarine75 said:


> OMG yes I thought it was just my own personalized algorithm of doom because I've watched that video so many times!



Jinjer - Pisces
Meshuggah - Bleed - Always the music video version that leaves out half the song, every comment talking about how they have to watch........
Meshuggah - Bleed (Live drum cam)
Meshuggah - Clockworks drum cam
Devin Townsend - Deadhead (Live at Royal Albert Hall)











I enjoy when people like music that I like, I just hate how "reacting" has become yet another monetized business. Just like content creators needing to release stuff every other day to get paid (Even if they have nothing to say), people are forced to just churn through what's essentially a required playlist for clicks


----------



## narad

I really like this guy's vids. I always learn something, agree with his assessments, and very good signal to noise ratio. And he plays cool guitars that people don't know are cool:


----------



## nightlight

My personal gripe with most youtube gear channels is:
i) They're paid for the review and therefore not objective.
ii) The videos are heavily processed to the point all the amps sound the same. 
iii) They rely heavily on bot farms to generate more clicks. Now complete with your own personal trolls. 
iv) They dumbed down everything to the "everything is awesome" level. Mooer Black Truck chugz, doods.

You want to see good demos? Check these guys out, blew my mind. 







Which brings me to point v) 
They're mediocre guitarists. I prefer the old days when we'd choose gear used by guitar gods, as opposed to now. But I guess it's the times, where kids want to emulate the guy with the most likes. That's what gave birth to the chukka chukka genre of music.


----------



## USMarine75

Matt08642 said:


> LOL This one too
> 
> 
> 
> Jinjer - Pisces
> Meshuggah - Bleed - Always the music video version that leaves out half the song, every comment talking about how they have to watch........
> Meshuggah - Bleed (Live drum cam)
> Meshuggah - Clockworks drum cam
> Devin Townsend - Deadhead (Live at Royal Albert Hall)
> 
> View attachment 96023
> View attachment 96025
> View attachment 96026
> View attachment 96031
> 
> View attachment 96028
> View attachment 96029
> View attachment 96030
> 
> 
> I enjoy when people like music that I like, I just hate how "reacting" has become yet another monetized business. Just like content creators needing to release stuff every other day to get paid (Even if they have nothing to say), people are forced to just churn through what's essentially a required playlist for clicks



Dude I'm in literally in tears laughing out loud. 

Every one of those has popped up in my feed (and continues to do so). My poor sainted wife has to listen to me rage every time I have to skip past one to get to the good Stevie T content.


----------



## Emperoff

Reaction videos are stupidest thing on earth.


----------



## ArtDecade

nightlight said:


> I prefer the old days when we'd choose gear used by guitar gods, as opposed to now..



I mean... we are talking about an amp called the *EVH* Iconic. Name a bigger guitar god.



Emperoff said:


> Reaction videos are stupidest thing on earth.



Unboxing videos might be worse, but they are both the bottom scrapers of the Internet.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

All you need to watch is Euge, Jon, Badseed, and Ola. And Arnoldplaysguitar.


----------



## ArtDecade

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> And Arnoldplaysguitar.


----------



## sevenfoxes

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> All you need to watch is Euge, Jon, Badseed, and Ola. And Arnoldplaysguitar.


Actually, all you need is Billy Cardigan.


----------



## Mathemagician

USMarine75 said:


> Honestly the only ones I can't stand are FAQ Q&A type ones where it's throw shit at a wall for 1-2 hours. Time vampires right there.
> 
> And Reaction Videos. WTF would I want to watch some vocal teacher watching Devin Townsend? I wish I could delete these from the algorithm. And life.



I’ve never watch a Q&A video because I know what it actually is and you’re right. They need to pad their algo stats and I’m not interested in dead air.

As for reaction videos I click “not interested in Channel” as soon as I get recommended one. If the channel has otherwise good content? Oh well, I’m not getting spammed with the reaction videos that trend the highest.

I’ve honestly moved away from a lot of music YouTube outside of like actual music lesson type content. I just don’t need to be told that every piece of gear is the second coming.

Ironically I AM waiting for some actual clips of this amp though. And I’ll give free views to whoever breaks the embargo and posts some.


----------



## USMarine75

Mathemagician said:


> I’ve never watch a Q&A video because I know what it actually is and you’re right. They need to pad their algo stats and I’m not interested in dead air.
> 
> As for reaction videos I click “not interested in Channel” as soon as I get recommended one. If the channel has otherwise good content? Oh well, I’m not getting spammed with the reaction videos that trend the highest.
> 
> I’ve honestly moved away from a lot of music YouTube outside of like actual music lesson type content. I just don’t need to be told that every piece of gear is the second coming.
> 
> Ironically I AM waiting for some actual clips of this amp though. And I’ll give free views to whoever breaks the embargo and posts some.



You need more Jens Larsen in your life and less Jared Dines.


----------



## gnoll

Reaction videos are great, I don't know what you guys are talking about. If I didn't have a bunch of youtube "teachers" telling me that what I like is great, how could I feel validated and know that I like the right things?


----------



## Werecow

If you ever want to see a list of recommended videos that are genuinely related (rather than the algorithm) to the current video you're watching, open a youtube link in a private/incognito window. It all acts like the youtube of old again, without a personal algorithm for you. It's great for things like watching 80's music videos. With the algorithm for me, it's filled with videogaming, guitar gear review videos. In a private window it'll be filled with music videos of the same era & style.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

ArtDecade said:


>


I'd watch Ahnold demo shit all day tbh.

Also I absolutely hate Jared Dines' content, but I don't hate the guy. He actually seems kinda cool, has done charity work, and also I can relate to the anxiety/depression issues he has. So I really can't hate on the dude.


----------



## Mathemagician

USMarine75 said:


> You need more Jens Larsen in your life and less Jared Dines.



I’ll check out Mr. Larsen. And I don’t watch/follow Jared or similar but props to the guy for figuring out how to get a signature guitar and tour with/fill in for some of my favorite bands. I haven’t done that, so can’t hate on the guy even if his “show” isn’t for me.

You know who I do actually enjoy? A lot of Nik Nocturnal’s stuff. Dude has a soft spot for metalcore which helps me find new bands to check out. Otherwise the Spotify algo can’t be beat for finding new stuff from any genre.

And back on topic, it’s been like an hour since I last checked the thread, any clips of this thing yet?


----------



## USMarine75

Mathemagician said:


> I’ll check out Mr. Larsen. And I don’t watch/follow Jared or similar but props to the guy for figuring out how to get a signature guitar and tour with/fill in for some of my favorite bands. I haven’t done that, so can’t hate on the guy even if his “show” isn’t for me.
> 
> You know who I do actually enjoy? A lot of Nik Nocturnal’s stuff. Dude has a soft spot for metalcore which helps me find new bands to check out. Otherwise the Spotify algo can’t be beat for finding new stuff from any genre.
> 
> And back on topic, it’s been like an hour since I last checked the thread, any clips of this thing yet?



Clips of what?


----------



## ArtDecade

USMarine75 said:


> Clips of what?



I think we are waiting for clips of the new Hear n' Aid charity record (updated with YouTube stars rather than actual rock stars) played exclusively on the EVH Iconic. All of the vocals will be performed by YouTube vocal instructors that usually react to videos of actual rock stars.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> All you need to watch is Euge, Jon, Badseed, and Ola. And Arnoldplaysguitar.


At least you got one right. I'll stick to Euge, Brett, and maybe one or two others. The rest are cheap, low effort content to maximize profits and clicks.


----------



## Emperoff

gnoll said:


> Reaction videos are great, I don't know what you guys are talking about. If I didn't have a bunch of youtube "teachers" telling me that what I like is great, how could I feel validated and know that I like the right things?



The absolute worst for me is a channel from an american dude reacting to spanish bands. All title caps like "AMERICAN REACTS TO (random spanish band). THESE GUYS BLEW MY MIND!!!".

OMG if some random folk from the USA speaking in spanglish likes something, it must be great, right???? Because, I'm sure 101% of americans have great taste in music, right???

People feeding those channels must be plain stupid. Seriously.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

Emperoff said:


> The absolute worst for me is a channel from an american dude reacting to spanish bands. All title caps like "AMERICAN REACTS TO (random spanish band). THESE GUYS BLEW MY MIND!!!".
> 
> OMG if some random folk from the USA speaking in spanglish likes something, it must be great, right???? Because, I'm sure 101% of americans have great taste in music, right???
> 
> People feeding those channels must be plain stupid. Seriously.



It's clickbaiting people the easiest way possible. Same for my country. American reacts to (random southeast asian band). Everyone loses their mind, floods the comments, and shares go through the roof. It feeds on people's need for "international" validation.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Emperoff said:


> Euge > All
> 
> The only gear Youtuber that doesn't seem targeted at a 13yo audience. No stupid thumbnails, no "is this the xxxx BEST BETTER??", no clickbait bullshit. Just great content and sick playing.



who is euge?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

soul_lip_mike said:


> who is euge?


----------



## Thrashman

narad said:


> Sarcasm?


Nope.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Spaced Out Ace said:


>




I never asked about wanting In Flames-influenced hair metal, but here we are. And I love it.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I never asked about wanting In Flames-influenced hair metal, but here we are. And I love it.


He isn't one of my recent additions to the guitar influences list.


----------



## BenjaminW

ArtDecade said:


> Unboxing videos might be worse, but they are both the bottom scrapers of the Internet.


I don't enjoy every kind of unboxing video, but it's always nice to check out what other kinds of features or accessories or whatever come with the item you wanna see unboxed.

Trogly's unboxing videos are the only ones I bother watching as he's always got some cool stuff to show off.


----------



## Demiurge

BenjaminW said:


> Trogly's unboxing videos are the only ones I bother watching as he's always got some cool stuff to show off.



It's pretty clever of him to shoot them the way he does so it's both content and a good CYA measure.


----------



## Boris_VTR

Emperoff said:


> Euge > All
> 
> The only gear Youtuber that doesn't seem targeted at a 13yo audience. No stupid thumbnails, no "is this the xxxx BEST BETTER??", no clickbait bullshit. Just great content and sick playing.


Couldnt agree more on Euge


----------



## Boris_VTR

nightlight said:


> My personal gripe with most youtube gear channels is:
> i) They're paid for the review and therefore not objective.
> ii) The videos are heavily processed to the point all the amps sound the same.
> iii) They rely heavily on bot farms to generate more clicks. Now complete with your own personal trolls.
> iv) They dumbed down everything to the "everything is awesome" level. Mooer Black Truck chugz, doods.
> 
> You want to see good demos? Check these guys out, blew my mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which brings me to point v)
> They're mediocre guitarists. I prefer the old days when we'd choose gear used by guitar gods, as opposed to now. But I guess it's the times, where kids want to emulate the guy with the most likes. That's what gave birth to the chukka chukka genre of music.



That is why we recommend Euge. He is really good guitar player (and actual touring musician for 20+ years). He does metal, rock and ocasional country.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Euge's videos are great. Stellar player, no goofy bullshit, and his in the style of videos are informative as hell.


----------



## Boris_VTR

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Euge's videos are great. Stellar player, no goofy bullshit, and his in the style of videos are informative as hell.


100% true


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Even Leon Todd is getting kind of baity. At least he shows you the product, but still.


----------



## Boris_VTR

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Even Leon Todd is getting kind of baity. At least he shows you the product, but still.


I do watch him from time to time. Solid work.
Only downside to Euge is that when touring opens again, his content will shrink to probably 10% 
I really like that he answers to almost all question. And he takes time to provide info if question is more technical. And NO burping lol


----------



## AussieTerry

I dont give a fuck what anyone says, THIS is the best gear channel


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Boris_VTR said:


> I do watch him from time to time. Solid work.
> Only downside to Euge is that when touring opens again, his content will shrink to probably 10%
> I really like that he answers to almost all question. And he takes time to provide info if question is more technical. And NO burping lol



On the plus side, if he's touring again, he might hit Tokyo, and we can finally get the "Euge In Japan" joke taken care of. 

Adding to the chorus of Euge being a great source of info and killer player.


----------



## Deadpool_25

AussieTerry said:


> I dont give a fuck what anyone says, THIS is the best gear channel




Ha! That was a fun video!


----------



## Mathemagician

Emperoff said:


> The absolute worst for me is a channel from an american dude reacting to spanish bands. All title caps like "AMERICAN REACTS TO (random spanish band). THESE GUYS BLEW MY MIND!!!".
> 
> OMG if some random folk from the USA speaking in spanglish likes something, it must be great, right???? Because, I'm sure 101% of americans have great taste in music, right???
> 
> People feeding those channels must be plain stupid. Seriously.



Lots of people like to see bands from their country get attention in the US. The US is a huge market and one band making inroads towards getting bigger can potentially mean other bands from that country making inroads as well.

It’s often low-effort content on the creator’s side as they think they’ve hit a gold mine (like reaction videos) but the viewer base can often include views from the relevant country.

So that ones a mixed bag in terms of target audience. 

Still, don’t hate the player hate the game. They see their own metrics. And “hearing metallica for the first time” for the 5th time brings in way more than actual effort.


----------



## sirbuh

USMarine75 said:


> You need more Jens Larsen in your life and less Jared Dines.



Jens is solid and prolific, his books are good, too.


----------



## cwhitey2

sevenfoxes said:


> Actually, all you need is Billy Cardigan.



Fuck...what did I just watch


----------



## Emperoff

Mathemagician said:


> Lots of people like to see bands from their country get attention in the US. The US is a huge market and one band making inroads towards getting bigger can potentially mean other bands from that country making inroads as well.
> 
> It’s often low-effort content on the creator’s side as they think they’ve hit a gold mine (like reaction videos) but the viewer base can often include views from the relevant country.
> 
> So that ones a mixed bag in terms of target audience.
> 
> Still, don’t hate the player hate the game. They see their own metrics. And “hearing metallica for the first time” for the 5th time brings in way more than actual effort.



No way. The bands in those videos are already well stablished here and don't need some random dude to make them more known in the US. It's like if some random spanish dude reacted to Metallica 

If it were a US guy, speaking in english making content for US guys to know foreign bands, maybe. But it's right the opposite. It's content made for spanish speaking users where a US dude badly speaking spanish tells you he likes this or that band (that everybody here knows).

I can't see any value or effort on that shit.


----------



## budda

Is this the youtube thread now?


----------



## USMarine75

budda said:


> Is this the youtube thread now?



Not like you have anything about the amp to talk about...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USMarine75 said:


> Not like you have anything about the amp to talk about...



Pretty much. We still got 2 - 3 months until people even get these, nor any word of any demo/review units.


----------



## Mathemagician

Emperoff said:


> No way. The bands in those videos are already well stablished here and don't need some random dude to make them more known in the US. It's like if some random spanish dude reacted to Metallica
> 
> If it were a US guy, speaking in english making content for US guys to know foreign bands, maybe. But it's right the opposite. It's content made for spanish speaking users where a US dude badly speaking spanish tells you he likes this or that band (that everybody here knows).
> 
> I can't see any value or effort on that shit.




Ohhhhh, ok. I was hoping someone was like bringing attention to smaller bands as that’d still be neat. Guess it doesn’t pay though.


----------



## budda

USMarine75 said:


> Not like you have anything about the amp to talk about...



Hm.


----------



## AussieTerry

budda said:


> Is this the youtube thread now?



I literally made this to show someone on facebook either the rr1 or evh lbx and i some how got 11k views 

I think the first i iconic video to drop will easily be 100k views within 24hrs.

https://youtube.com/shorts/SDs1rgperNo?feature=share


----------



## NoodleFace

ArtDecade said:


> I think we are waiting for clips of the new Hear n' Aid charity record (updated with YouTube stars rather than actual rock stars) played exclusively on the EVH Iconic. All of the vocals will be performed by YouTube vocal instructors that usually react to videos of actual rock stars.


Big fan of trey from gear gods but can we please for the love of Christ delete MusicIsWin from the internet


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Don't know who the chick is, but imagine having to hang out with those knob ends.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Sarah Longfield. She does the modern synth tappy djentpop stuff I absolutely hate, but she's DEFINITELY not as annoying as the rest of those guys.


----------



## USMarine75

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Sarah Longfield. She does the modern synth tappy djentpop stuff I absolutely hate, but she's DEFINITELY not as annoying as the rest of those guys.



She has tone to die for.

Because, if I had her tone, I would kill my rig.


----------



## AussieTerry

Lol


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Music is Win channel is kind of cool. I hate his vibrato, though. It's like he can't do it without shaking the neck up and down.


----------



## 0rimus

I was only doing shitty low quality lets plays on my youtube channel, but I had the intention of eventually doing shitty low quality gear demos and reviews.

Then I went on hiatus from uploading to deal with alcoholism, suicide attempts, depression, and medical problems that doing youtube brought on...

This thread is convincing me to keep it that way lol

And maybe to buy a 5150.

Ya know. Again.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

The only thing I watch on Music Is Win are the Guitar Villains interviews. He actually asks some good insightful questions and even some cool left field ones. I remember the episode he did with Satriani where he even researched and watched the Not Of This Earth movie, and it lead to an awesome conversation not often heard from Satch.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Kyle Jordan said:


> First review will be from Fluff. 8:30 video, 6 minutes of talking, 30 seconds showing the clean channel (with breakup and not actually clean), 15 seconds of single track guitar only, 90’s era Grunge strumming playing for the most part.
> 
> The reactions will be glorious.



My poking fun at Fluff aside, if he does the Iconic demo like this, it’ll be real good. This is actually one of the better demos I’ve seen of his recent ones. And the amp sounds good.


----------



## ArtDecade

sevenfoxes said:


> Actually, all you need is Billy Cardigan.




This channel is garbage.


----------



## sevenfoxes

ArtDecade said:


> This channel is garbage.


What gave it away?


----------



## youngthrasher9

We can bitch for days about how bad YT gear channels have become but just about anything is better than “Hi I’m Paul from guitar world”


----------



## 0rimus

Paul seems like a super nice dude and a better guitar player than I'll ever be...

But damn those Guitar World demos were dark fucking times. Sometimes me and my best friend would end up screaming, laughing or just completely perplexed by those videos.

Anybody else old enough to remember when most "gear demos" were guitar magazine write ups that were... Uh... questionable in thier authenticity?


----------



## Demiurge

^The problem is that magazines rely on ads & access to operate, which invariably leads to companies getting the kid-gloves treatment. Trash a high-profile product, then guess who's not getting ad buys or calls back, scoops, etc. from that company. Then comes the internet where ideally the means of publication are democratized and a reviewer has free-reign to say what they want, but we've seen what happens.

In fairness, it's kind of impossible to have discourse in a product-reliant hobby that's totally free of consumerism. We just have to develop better judgment to know when we're being sold versus informed.


----------



## youngthrasher9

0rimus said:


> Paul seems like a super nice dude


I don’t know if it still exists, but The Tone King did an impromptu interview with Paul at NAMM one year and it was… fucking weird.


----------



## youngthrasher9

THAT BEING SAID. I would speculate that Paul probably stopped doing demos because people were so fuckin rude in the comments. That guy probably had no creative control for those videos. As a player he was pretty damn good but I think they tried to use him as a Swiss Army knife guy too much.


----------



## Emperoff

Everytime I see a review where the dude says "Ok, time for some metal riffs. Let's tune down to D" I just close the video.


----------



## USMarine75

Anyone see this rant? Quite honest... and refreshing.



youngthrasher9 said:


> THAT BEING SAID. I would speculate that Paul probably stopped doing demos because people were so fuckin rude in the comments. That guy probably had no creative control for those videos. As a player he was pretty damn good but I think they tried to use him as a Swiss Army knife guy too much.



He's still doing them. I actually watched one yesterday.

And his playing was actually legit.

And he's starting to look like a busted Tom Cruise... in that he's aging, but not aging.


----------



## youngthrasher9

USMarine75 said:


> He's still doing them. I actually watched one yesterday.
> 
> And his playing was actually legit.
> 
> And he's starting to look like a busted Tom Cruise... in that he's aging, but not aging.


Woa, I thought the GW videos went the the way of the dodo a long time ago.


----------



## USMarine75

youngthrasher9 said:


> Woa, I thought the GW videos went the the way of the dodo a long time ago.



Me too! It came up next in my queue and I was like oh ok Guitar World... wait what... Paul?

Lame reason, but I have a soft spot for his vids only because I own a guitar he used in one of his demos. It's a prototype, one of only two made, and I know who has the other.


----------



## Thrashman

They could've just released a block letter reissue, but they decided to wreck it with dumb features like noise gates and stuff.... Shame.


----------



## MrWulf

^ and post like this are why guitar world is such a backward ass place. Go buy a used block letter if you like it so much.


----------



## op1e

For the first time in over a year I went on Zzounds to glance at amps and oh my sweet Jeebus the prices.
A regular 6L6 EVH 50w is $1200, not $999 like they were forever. I knew about the T rump China tariffs pricing out Bugeras to almost Peavey prices, but damn. I got what I have and if I want different flavors I'll buy preamps. I'll snag a Kartakou long before I buy another EVH or Peavey and be happier. Or Synergy stuff. Good luck, I'll watch the demos. The first guy to put the Iconic against a Bantamp gets a gold star from me.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Thrashman said:


> dumb features





Thrashman said:


> noise gates


----------



## Azarea

What's next, a boost ?


----------



## Emperoff

Dude is right. They forgot to add the switch that makes the amp sound like a OG 5150 Block Letter with a variac and Van Halen's tech own tubes.

Noise gates? What were they thinking?


----------



## ArtDecade

Thrashman said:


> They could've just released a block letter reissue, but they decided to wreck it with dumb features like noise gates and stuff.... Shame.


----------



## devastone

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The small pedal was just 2 "channels". The main channel and the "preamp" channel that can be dialed to be a boost or a clean channel. Bit hard to use as a clean channel because you'd need to disengage the distortion and engage the preamp, since engaging the preamp would cascade that channel into the main distortion channel.



When I was using one I make a 2 button footswitch box that did just that with a TRS cable. I still have it somewhere. One button switched between Clean and OD and the other button switched between the 2 OD channels (or gains, or whatever was switchable on those).


----------



## USMarine75

Emperoff said:


> Dude is right. They forgot to add the switch that makes the amp sound like a OG 5150 Block Letter with a variac and Van Halen's tech own tubes.



OG EVH tone with a Variac you say?


----------



## technomancer

USMarine75 said:


> OG EVH tone with a Variac you say?




Or just buy a Suhr SL68 and throw the switch to low...


----------



## AussieTerry

Come on sound samples come out already


----------



## Deadpool_25

Not gonna lie, I completely forgot about this amp. Interesting.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Deadpool_25 said:


> Not gonna lie, I completely forgot about this amp. Interesting.



For a second I thought you bumped the thread to tell us you ordered one.


----------



## Deadpool_25

Bloody_Inferno said:


> For a second I thought you bumped the thread to tell us you ordered one.



That’s not a completely unreasonable assumption.


----------



## Deadpool_25

Wait. Full disclosure:

I actually did order one.

Then I was like, stfu Misha…uhhh.. I mean Kevin. You don’t need two of them…uhhh. I mean any of those. 

Shit. Never mind.


----------



## Azarea

Man no one expects you to go from full on raging gearwhore to nothing in a minute... I wouldn't blame you wanting to ween off the habit with "just one last 5150". It doesn't even have that many tubes in it, it doesn't really count


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis

Thrashman said:


> They could've just released a block letter reissue, but they decided to wreck it with dumb features like noise gates and stuff.... Shame.


Why? Those and 6505s already exist in the wild. Yeah the price is high but it doesn't make a lot of sense to put the exact same thing out.


----------



## Jeffrey Bain

80w version of this head on $899 pre-order at Sweetwater... My line of credit is trembling


----------



## Gudbrand

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> Why? Those and 6505s already exist in the wild. Yeah the price is high but it doesn't make a lot of sense to put the exact same thing out.



The high price seems like a good reason to re-release it. There’s a lot of demand for the original. But who knows. Presumably they’ve done the market research.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Bump and no clips?
Dammit EVH.


----------



## AussieTerry

1 month to go


----------



## technomancer

Gudbrand said:


> The high price seems like a good reason to re-release it. There’s a lot of demand for the original. But who knows. Presumably they’ve done the market research.



There's lots of demand for the original because of nostalgia... nobody is going to pay $2k for new production USA 5150... and if it's an import that's exactly what the 6505 is.


----------



## op1e

I'm seeing XXX's on Reverb going for $850 lol. My lowly Ultra 120 is listed for $575 (not mine). Who knew us guys with Meridian made Peaveys were sitting on gold.


----------



## MatrixClaw

Deadpool_25 said:


> Not gonna lie, I completely forgot about this amp. Interesting.


Lies, I mentioned it to you the other day


----------



## Deadpool_25

MatrixClaw said:


> Lies, I mentioned it to you the other day



Snitches get stitches D.


----------



## zipporaid

Is there still nothing out on these? Any rumors if the reviewers have at least received them?


----------



## Boofchuck

op1e said:


> I'm seeing XXX's on Reverb going for $850 lol. My lowly Ultra 120 is listed for $575 (not mine). Who knew us guys with Meridian made Peaveys were sitting on gold.


Yep, there's a 3120 for $1000. I sold mine last year to a guy for $400. Glad I did, he really wanted it, I didn't, and the price was fair. 

Just doesn't seem like a justifiable price to me.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

op1e said:


> I'm seeing XXX's on Reverb going for $850 lol. My lowly Ultra 120 is listed for $575 (not mine). Who knew us guys with Meridian made Peaveys were sitting on gold.


lmao that's horseshit. xxx are worth like 500-600$ at best. Still not as dumb as people consistently trying to get 4k for a used JP2C, or the geniuses that think they can get 1000$ for a 6505.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

When are these supposed to ship out? Did it get delayed?


----------



## op1e

Boofchuck said:


> Yep, there's a 3120 for $1000. I sold mine last year to a guy for $400. Glad I did, he really wanted it, I didn't, and the price was fair.
> 
> Just doesn't seem like a justifiable price to me.





KnightBrolaire said:


> lmao that's horseshit. xxx are worth like 500-600$ at best. Still not as dumb as people consistently trying to get 4k for a used JP2C, or the geniuses that think they can get 1000$ for a 6505.



Honestly we're talking Reverb here, so you know how that place is to begin with.


----------



## AussieTerry

Well i was wondering why the Iconic is $1400 here in Aus when the 50w's have all been $1500 except for the stealth being $2100. Well it has now appeared why,the 6l6 and ele4 are both getting price rises to $2100 here in Aus .

Once i have the cash i might as well just get the bloody stealth.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

AussieTerry said:


> Well i was wondering why the Iconic is $1400 here in Aus when the 50w's have all been $1500 except for the stealth being $2100. Well it has now appeared why,the 6l6 and ele4 are both getting price rises to $2100 here in Aus .
> 
> Once i have the cash i might as well just get the bloody stealth.


They're getting a $600 price increase? Christ.


----------



## Boris_VTR

Spaced Out Ace said:


> They're getting a $600 price increase? Christ.


They have best combo for customers: lower quality (had to back to back amps right now with noisy pops and other issues) + price increase


----------



## Crungy

Boris_VTR said:


> They have best combo for customers: lower quality (had to back to back amps right now with noisy pops and other issues) + price increase



Those need to get profiled so in 20 years people can have sims of shitty amps and get the full experience!


----------



## jruivo26

So is this amp still coming out or?.....


----------



## WarMachine

Not to be picking in Wolfie or anything, but if these were used on the Mammoth album, to me it sounds like there's a fuzz pedal in it. Like some weird clipping going on. Maybe it something he's going for but who knows.


----------



## feraledge

jruivo26 said:


> So is this amp still coming out or?.....


I think the EVH team read all the great takes on here and really took it to heart. Decided it’s just not worth putting out another 5150 when there are so many used Peaveys usually. Decided just to go on with life as they had not considered any of this prior.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

feraledge said:


> I think the EVH team read all the great takes on here and really took it to heart. Decided it’s just not worth putting out another 5150 when there are so many used Peaveys usually. Decided just to go on with life as they had not considered any of this prior.



Can confirm. They're giving the reigns back to Peavey, who's making everything in the USA for $600 again. 

Source: my uncle works at Ninten- I mean Fender.


----------



## jruivo26

I thought it was supposed to be out by October? Weird that there isn't any demo video or even a tiny sound clip of the amp so far


----------



## Deadpool_25

Incoming statement about Global Semiconductor Shortage coming in 3…2…1…


----------



## CovertSovietBear

I wonder how much my 5150 2x12 would be worth right now, I bought/sold mine for $500/$550 a few years ago and I just saw one on reverb for $1500 (no shipping ofc)


----------



## Seabeast2000

Deadpool_25 said:


> Incoming statement about Global Semiconductor Shortage coming in 3…2…1…



Its because the new Ford Bronco is using up all of the raw materials.


----------



## feraledge

Seabeast2000 said:


> Its because the new Ford Bronco is using up all of the raw materials.


I mean… there is and has been a global supply chain shortage. That’s not being made up to delay guitar amp production snafus.


----------



## Seabeast2000

feraledge said:


> I mean… there is and has been a global supply chain shortage. That’s not being made up to delay guitar amp production snafus.


Correct


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

We're 8 days into October. No official demo, no promotion... I would not be surprised if these were getting pushed back.


----------



## Adieu

KnightBrolaire said:


> or the geniuses that think they can get 1000$ for a 6505.



Why not? There's Chinese 112's and Bugeras for people on a budget, while the Peavey USA 5150/6505 competes for the same audience as Rectos on the used market


----------



## cardinal

IMHO we were spoiled with cheap used gear for a while but the market woke up. Why would a 6505 or Mark III be so cheap when IMHO they can compete with any new or boutique amp out there?

Really surprised there's still nada about the Iconic. I wanna hear it!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

cardinal said:


> IMHO we were spoiled with cheap used gear for a while but the market woke up. Why would a 6505 or Mark III be so cheap when IMHO they can compete with any new or boutique amp out there?
> 
> Really surprised there's still nada about the Iconic. I wanna hear it!



We were totally spoiled, for years and years. 

But now that new isn't an option the used market only has to compete with itself and with availability shot the prices are just going to keep climbing.

Unfortunately, I don't see it going back anytime soon.


----------



## guitar_player4_2_0

I’ve been waiting so long for a demo on this I don’t even care anymore lol. It seems interesting, I’d just like to know if it’s legit or a “sub par” 5150. I picked up my 50 watt stealth about 6 months ago, I figured I had to have the last one Eddie actually had input on. Just don’t know what to think about these.


----------



## youngthrasher9

Aaaaand now we’re also supposedly getting a new run of block letter spec’d 6505’s from Peavey. Who knows when that will be announced but Kyle Bull seemed to have some good insider info on it.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

youngthrasher9 said:


> Aaaaand now we’re also supposedly getting a new run of block letter spec’d 6505’s from Peavey. Who knows when that will be announced but Kyle Bull seemed to have some good insider info on it.



Which will start shipping...oh...around Christmas 2031.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

youngthrasher9 said:


> Aaaaand now we’re also supposedly getting a new run of block letter spec’d 6505’s from Peavey. Who knows when that will be announced but Kyle Bull seemed to have some good insider info on it.



I guess that "insider" that Deadpool was talking about was serious about them being pissed about this.


----------



## Matt08642

youngthrasher9 said:


> Aaaaand now we’re also supposedly getting a new run of block letter spec’d 6505’s from Peavey. Who knows when that will be announced but Kyle Bull seemed to have some good insider info on it.



"Block letter spec" - So just a bog standard 6505 with a different faceplace and +$1000 to the price


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Matt08642 said:


> "Block letter spec" - So just a bog standard 6505 with a different faceplace and +$1000 to the price



Oh man, if they REALLY do go all in with the block letter advertising.


----------



## youngthrasher9

SO WE’RE TOLD- they tried to get the component specs in the same range as one of the early block letters. We all know that isn’t an indication of some tonal magic and it’s just another 6505, but if they can start releasing decent QC’d 6505’s for the same price as a 5150III we all know they’ll sell. No loses at that point other than the 5150 price gougers.


----------



## Adieu

youngthrasher9 said:


> Aaaaand now we’re also supposedly getting a new run of block letter spec’d 6505’s from Peavey. Who knows when that will be announced but Kyle Bull seemed to have some good insider info on it.



American-made?

Or just an Asian alternative to EVH for people who look down on Mexico more than Asia?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

I don't know what's going to be more sad, Peavey desperately trying to rebox their current 6505 or Peavey reboxing their current amp and not being able to get them on shelves.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

MaxOfMetal said:


> I don't know what's going to be more sad, Peavey desperately trying to rebox their current 6505 or Peavey reboxing their current amp and not being able to get them on shelves.


I mean they could barely get invectives onto the market PRE covid, so how the fuck are they going to get a BlOcK LeTteR 6505 to market now?!


----------



## DeathByButterslax

OG block letter 6505 or sig 6505, what’s your preference


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

DeathByButterslax said:


> OG block letter 6505 or sig 6505, what’s your preference



The one that sounds like a 6505


----------



## youngthrasher9

Adieu said:


> American-made?
> 
> Or just an Asian alternative to EVH for people who look down on Mexico more than Asia?


There’s no fucking way. It’d be china.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

youngthrasher9 said:


> There’s no fucking way. It’d be china.



Yeah I'd be shocked if it's American. Hell they had to go to Czech Republic to finish off the HP2s.


----------



## technomancer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeah I'd be shocked if it's American. Hell they had to go to Czech Republic to finish off the HP2s.



Why? As the Invective proved all Peavey has to do is change the sticker


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## AussieTerry

Spoke to a dealer here, ETA is December I swear it was October first


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

AussieTerry said:


> Spoke to a dealer here, ETA is December I swear it was October first


It was. It probably got pushed back due to covid fucking the supply chain.


----------



## Matt08642

AussieTerry said:


> Spoke to a dealer here, ETA is December I swear it was October first



In August, a few stores here had "ETA September 2021!"


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I bet we don't see demos of the iconic til next year lol


----------



## sleewell

dang


----------



## LCW

AussieTerry said:


> Spoke to a dealer here, ETA is December I swear it was October first



Not surprised. EVH can barely supply current product at the moment.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

ETA December but the Ship will sit at the LA Port for 3 more weeks. lol


----------



## USMarine75

Any demos or updates?

No. 

I’ll check back in in December.


----------



## Seabeast2000

USMarine75 said:


> Any demos or updates?
> 
> No.
> 
> I’ll check back in in December.



Have you heard the good news about 5150 NFTs?


----------



## USMarine75

Seabeast2000 said:


> Have you heard the good news about 5150 NFTs?



No. 

She sounds hideous.


----------



## cardinal

Seabeast2000 said:


> Have you heard the good news about 5150 NFTs?


Forget the 5150 block letter. Now it's the 5150 blockchain. 

I'll be selling fractional shares of my '92 5150. I'll send owners sound clips and pictures of the amp (which I will keep safely with me) twice a year.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

No. BlockUNchained.


----------



## WarMachine

Spaced Out Ace said:


> No. BlockUNchained.


"Signature BlockUNchained" "The Best...of....both worlds, I don't know what it's worth"


----------



## Deadpool_25

Adieu said:


> American-made?
> 
> Or just an Asian alternative to EVH for people who look down on Mexico more than Asia?





youngthrasher9 said:


> There’s no fucking way. It’d be china.





HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeah I'd be shocked if it's American. Hell they had to go to Czech Republic to finish off the HP2s.





technomancer said:


> Why? As the Invective proved all Peavey has to do is change the sticker



Lol. Yeah. I’m 99% sure it’s MIC (look at OP).


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So it looks like delivery was pushed to Q1 2022. Ranging all the way from January - March.


----------



## USMarine75

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So it looks like delivery was pushed to Q1 2022. Ranging all the way from January - March.



Woohoo


----------



## jarledge

man, this is looking like if Cyberpunk was a guitar amp ...


----------



## Werecow

jarledge said:


> man, this is looking like if Cyberpunk was a guitar amp ...


Hopefully that's just the delay... and not broken physics as soon as you plug your guitar in. Where the amp begins to levitate and then violently bounce around the room.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So it looks like delivery was pushed to Q1 2022. Ranging all the way from January - March.



Man first my steam deck and now this!


----------



## Kyle Jordan

soul_lip_mike said:


> Man first my steam deck and now this!



WHAT!? I preordered one and it was a bit later, so delivery was claimed Q1 2022. Haven't been following since.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Kyle Jordan said:


> WHAT!? I preordered one and it was a bit later, so delivery was claimed Q1 2022. Haven't been following since.



They just sent out an email to all preorders that the release date of steam deck was pushed back. 



> The launch of Steam Deck will be delayed by two months. We're sorry about this—we did our best to work around the global supply chain issues, but due to material shortages, components aren’t reaching our manufacturing facilities in time for us to meet our initial launch dates.
> Based on our updated build estimates, Steam Deck will start shipping February 2022. This will be the new start date of the reservation queue—you will keep your place in line but dates will shift back accordingly. Reservation date estimates will be updated shortly after this announcement.
> Again, we're sorry we won’t be able to make our original ship date. We'll continue working to improve reservation dates based on the new timeline, and will keep you updated as we go.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

soul_lip_mike said:


> They just sent out an email to all preorders that the release date of steam deck was pushed back.



Hmm. Didn't see or get that email. Then again, I could have deleted it like I do pretty much all the others I get from Steam. Checking my status shows "After Q2 2022". A bit disappointing, but not terrible.

Thanks for the head's up.


----------



## USMarine75

ETA 1st week of Dec. Maybe.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USMarine75 said:


> ETA 1st week of Dec. Maybe.



Did they mean last week or this week? 

FWIW EVH is still pretending this amp doesn't exist. Been checking emails they're sending out and still nothing. I dont blame them for not advertising it, but the fact I'm not seeing anything about it at all makes me thing this thing is definitely being pushed back pretty far.


----------



## USMarine75

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Did they mean last week or this week?
> 
> FWIW EVH is still pretending this amp doesn't exist. Been checking emails they're sending out and still nothing. I dont blame them for not advertising it, but the fact I'm not seeing anything about it at all makes me thing this thing is definitely being pushed back pretty far.



Yeah I've heard nothing. I'll hit up my Sweetwater rep again.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

NAMM 2022. At this point and with that amp, I don't see it coming out before then.

-A majority of those interested in the amp will stay interested until then.

-FMIC/EVH can use it as a cornerstone of their lineup both at the show and in general. Perhaps even a centerpiece since by price, it should appeal to a very wide audience.

-This will be the first big, "real" NAMM in 2 1/2 years. Even if the pandemic ends up being the death knell of the show in the long run, I'm assuming companies are going to go big to an outlandish degree for this show. Since it's only a few months away at this point, stretching the Iconic release until then doesn't seem like a big deal.

-Even with people spending and it being the holiday shopping season, FMIC may be waiting for things to at least even out somewhat economically.

-Gear is moving at a ridiculous pace now, and FMIC may be playing with a long tease to hype and add initial sales. (This one could burn them.)

So yeah, I'm thinking that the Iconic won't be released until NAMM 2022 now for those reasons and just gut feelings.

(Which means it'll drop tomorrow and a flood of YT videos tonight at midnight. @Deadpool_25 's NAD should be sometime next week.)


----------



## Gmork

I really wonder if the iconic is essentially the amp james was working on himself before fender scooped him up. I hope there werent too many fingers in the pie and they just let him do his magic.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Gmork said:


> I really wonder if the iconic is essentially the amp james was working on himself before fender scooped him up. I hope there werent too many fingers in the pie and they just let him do his magic.



You mean that Amptweaker amp that was sort of at the edge of production?


----------



## Gmork

Seabeast2000 said:


> You mean that Amptweaker amp that was sort of at the edge of production?


Yup


----------



## ATRguitar91

Gmork said:


> I really wonder if the iconic is essentially the amp james was working on himself before fender scooped him up. I hope there werent too many fingers in the pie and they just let him do his magic.


That would explain how much of the preamp is solid state.


----------



## CanserDYI

I'm not sure if this means anything or not, but zzounds is showing available week of December 17?


----------



## Deadpool_25

CanserDYI said:


> I'm not sure if this means anything or not, but zzounds is showing available week of December 17?


I really hope it’s not available that soon. If so it makes me moderately suspicious about how it’ll sound. In these times if you’re not getting the amp on YouTube at least a month in advance I have to wonder how confident you are in it.

If you don’t give any to the reviewers the first batch will probably still sell out quickly. If you get them to reviewers and it sucks they may not sell out quickly.

I suppose it’s possible they think it’s so good they don’t need to get them to reviewers (not likely) or that the supply chain is just that wonky that they can’t even get those out there (unlikely).

Idk. I’m definitely skeptical all around.

And for the first time in months I fired up the 50w 6L6 last night on its own (just guitar straight in) and yeah…I don’t need no damn Iconic


----------



## Werecow

Andertons was specfically saying December. Now they're "3 months or longer" which sounds like their logistics term for "we really don't know now"


----------



## MaxOfMetal

CanserDYI said:


> I'm not sure if this means anything or not, but zzounds is showing available week of December 17?



I wouldn't trust it. I've ordered through Zzounds/AMS and the estimates on stuff seem absolutely random.

I had ordered some drum hardware through them, and after I asked for an update in a chain email with customer service I was told three wildly different dates from three different staff within the space of an hour.


----------



## 0rimus

Agreed. Love zZounds but the eta dates are malarkey. I was scoping out a Mackie Thump around thanksgiving time:

First eta said December 3rd
Next day said November 30th
Next day said December 17th
Couples days later it said January 14th

Then I ordered one on December 1st because they magically popped into stock lol.

I was checking that shit neurotically and I swear in one day of refreshing I got 3 different dates.


----------



## USMarine75

Sweetwater just confirmed tentative times for a bunch of my preorders:

5150 Iconic - February 
Ibanez Ichika - mid January
Epiphone GhostHorse - late March.


----------



## Gmork

A VIDEO OF THE ICONIC! By the wonderful mr brown himself! Not necessarily in the context that most are lookin for but none the less.
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?st...00000253850392&m_entstream_source=feed_mobile


----------



## Hollowway

Gmork said:


> A VIDEO OF THE ICONIC! By the wonderful mr brown himself! Not necessarily in the context that most are lookin for but none the less.
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?st...00000253850392&m_entstream_source=feed_mobile


No disrespect to Mr. Brown, but I found it particularly endearing that this looked like a bunch of neighborhood dads in a family room during a barbeque. 

And, it's nice to see that at lease one of these exists. Not enough to actually make any determination on the sound, though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Gmork said:


> A VIDEO OF THE ICONIC! By the wonderful mr brown himself! Not necessarily in the context that most are lookin for but none the less.
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?st...00000253850392&m_entstream_source=feed_mobile


Oh goddamn that video is a year old now  I remember posting that a year ago in this thread


----------



## CanserDYI

Well, it sounded like a 5150, thats for sure.


----------



## USMarine75

They properly should have called it the 5250.


----------



## Hollowway

USMarine75 said:


> They properly should have called it the 5250.


I'm starting to think they should call it the 1065, which is the code for missing person, because I'm not sure we'll ever see it.


----------



## USMarine75

Hollowway said:


> I'm starting to think they should call it the 1065, which is the code for missing person, because I'm not sure we'll ever see it.





Future 5150 Machine


----------



## Seabeast2000

I'm sure they could use OU812? Just not III.


----------



## WarMachine

Seabeast2000 said:


> I'm sure they could use OU812? Just not III.


Or why not F.U.C.K.?
I mean, i _*know*_ why but...
why not?


----------



## BenjaminW

Gmork said:


> A VIDEO OF THE ICONIC! By the wonderful mr brown himself! Not necessarily in the context that most are lookin for but none the less.
> https://m.facebook.com/story.php?st...00000253850392&m_entstream_source=feed_mobile


Every dad rock band in a nutshell.


----------



## soul_lip_mike




----------



## Kyle Jordan

Place your bets now people: Does @Deadpool_25 get one before Xmas, or hold out to 2022?


----------



## cardinal

Well I do have a white 4x12 and no longer a white head so maybe I sorta have to buy one?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

soul_lip_mike said:


> View attachment 101118


----------



## BenjaminW

soul_lip_mike said:


> View attachment 101118


This post but like the day before the world ends.


----------



## amptweaker

Hollowway said:


> No disrespect to Mr. Brown, but I found it particularly endearing that this looked like a bunch of neighborhood dads in a family room during a barbeque.
> 
> And, it's nice to see that at lease one of these exists. Not enough to actually make any determination on the sound, though.



Actually, I'm a Grandpa! I hope you guys still enjoy rocking when you're 60! 
James B


----------



## USMarine75

amptweaker said:


> I hope you guys still enjoy rocking when you're 60!
> James B



Yeah but are you carving darkslides and ollies like Jim DeCola?


----------



## amptweaker

USMarine75 said:


> Yeah but are you carving darkslides and ollies like Jim DeCola?
> 
> View attachment 101144


Heck no.....my balance sucks! In fact, I tripped over a 2" curb while moving to AZ in July, face-planted and cut my eyebrow open and had to have surgery for an orbital fracture(where your eye socket blows a hole out into your sinus')!

I still do my share of walking in the woods hunting when possible.

James B


----------



## devastone

amptweaker said:


> Heck no.....my balance sucks! In fact, I tripped over a 2" curb while moving to AZ in July, face-planted and cut my eyebrow open and had to have surgery for an orbital fracture(where your eye socket blows a hole out into your sinus')!



That was from dehydration, a southern boy in AZ in July will dry out and shrivel.


----------



## DeathByButterslax

sounds like a 5150 to me


----------



## MASS DEFECT

DeathByButterslax said:


> sounds like a 5150 to me




A wee bit drier but the sound is definitely there.


----------



## metaljohn

DeathByButterslax said:


> sounds like a 5150 to me



Ehhh, could be just how its dialed in for this video, but I think I'll wait until I can hear one in person to decide whether I'd actually be interested in getting one or not


----------



## amptweaker

Oh, a video just hit on EVH youtube:


----------



## amptweaker

devastone said:


> That was from dehydration, a southern boy in AZ in July will dry out and shrivel.


It's damn hot and dry here in the summer!


----------



## USMarine75

amptweaker said:


> It's damn hot and dry here in the summer!



No doubt. I lived in Yuma for 5 years.


----------



## broangiel

I know fizzy and 5150 go hand in hand, but that was overly fizzy to me.


----------



## AussieTerry

FINALLY A DEMO


----------



## eaeolian

It's got that nasty midrange "pinch" that the 5150 doesn't usually have. Could be the way it's dialed in, though that would mean the knobs do something. That wasn't a feature of the original.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

broangiel said:


> I know fizzy and 5150 go hand in hand, but that was overly fizzy to me.



I thought the same thing but I'm blaming that on the cab. It's probably a shit cabinet.  hoping to hear it with an actual good cabinet.


----------



## broangiel

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I thought the same thing but I'm blaming that on the cab. It's probably a shit cabinet.  hoping to hear it with an actual good cabinet.


Completely fair and good point.


----------



## BenjaminW

Can't tell if I like the guitarist or the amp more.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

broangiel said:


> Completely fair and good point.



It didn't sound fizzy in Brown's clip from last year, so I'm assuming a decent cab will make it sound much better. 

Hopefully this means that more is on the way and the usual you know who's will get theirs to demo


----------



## MaxOfMetal

eaeolian said:


> It's got that nasty midrange "pinch" that the 5150 doesn't usually have. Could be the way it's dialed in, though that would mean the knobs do something. That wasn't a feature of the original.





For real.


----------



## USMarine75

Well the cleans were glorious. 

And the playing was aces.


----------



## feraledge

I’m in


----------



## KnightBrolaire

Not feeling the tones in that demo tbh.


----------



## cardinal

Super fizzy, but that's the VH1ish type of thing. They found the one guy who will dial in EVH tones on this amp. Guess we'll have to wait for someone else to blast out some Machine Head riffs.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I thought it sounded great, but I am just listening on my iPad, so what do I know.


----------



## technomancer

IIRC his clip of the 5150 III EL34 100 was fizzy as hell too and that amp is anything but, so reserving judgement until more clips.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

technomancer said:


> IIRC his clip of the 5150 III EL34 100 was fizzy as hell too and that amp is anything but, so reserving judgement until more clips.





Sounds a little better probably because he's using an actual EVH cab, but yeah the dude needs to fucking lay off the presence knob.


----------



## Emperoff

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Sounds a little better probably because he's using an actual EVH cab, but yeah the dude needs to fucking lay off the presence knob.




That's what you get when you demo an amp away from it


----------



## AussieTerry

Cant wait for all the shitty youtube influencers and their shitty thumbnail reactions


----------



## MetalDaze

@amptweaker 

James, if you had to compare this to one of your pedals, which is closest?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

MetalDaze said:


> @amptweaker
> 
> James, if you had to compare this to one of your pedals, which is closest?


The TMP.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Beard Man got one. I'm curious if all the YT guys actually got theirs but Fender told them to be quiet until they were for sure ready they were about to go out


----------



## Hollowway

amptweaker said:


> Actually, I'm a Grandpa! I hope you guys still enjoy rocking when you're 60!
> James B


I hope so too! And it ain’t that far away, lol! 

(and I feel pretty stoked your on here talking with us - I didn’t know you were!)


----------



## Hollowway

I’m sure this has been covered before, but what makes this so much cheaper than the others? Just that it’s MIC? Or 2 channels? I’m assuming that we can group this in with the normal 5150 lineage, and if that’s the case I’ll probably pick one up. I have never owned a 5150/6505 etc.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Hollowway said:


> I’m sure this has been covered before, but what makes this so much cheaper than the others? Just that it’s MIC? Or 2 channels? I’m assuming that we can group this in with the normal 5150 lineage, and if that’s the case I’ll probably pick one up. I have never owned a 5150/6505 etc.



Combo of MiC, MDF construction, and a hybrid preamp design it seems.


----------



## Zado

Sounds like I won't be getting one. The clean is quite good tho.


----------



## Deadpool_25

Kyle Jordan said:


> Place your bets now people: Does @Deadpool_25 get one before Xmas, or hold out to 2022?



Do I get to place a bet??


----------



## Deadpool_25

amptweaker said:


> Heck no.....my balance sucks! In fact, I tripped over a 2" curb while moving to AZ in July, face-planted and cut my eyebrow open and had to have surgery for an orbital fracture(where your eye socket blows a hole out into your sinus')!
> 
> I still do my share of walking in the woods hunting when possible.
> 
> James B



You’re in AZ now?? Let’s go have a beer!


----------



## Deadpool_25

USMarine75 said:


> No doubt. I lived in Yuma for 5 years.



Marines and Yuma are old pals lol


----------



## ATRguitar91

MetalDaze said:


> @amptweaker
> 
> James, if you had to compare this to one of your pedals, which is closest?


I think before he moved on from Amptweaker, Mr. Brown was working on an amp head. I'm assuming that's what eventually became the basis for the Iconic.


----------



## Deadpool_25

Hollowway said:


> I have never owned a 5150/6505 etc.


----------



## CanserDYI

Hollowway said:


> I’m sure this has been covered before, but what makes this so much cheaper than the others? Just that it’s MIC? Or 2 channels? I’m assuming that we can group this in with the normal 5150 lineage, and if that’s the case I’ll probably pick one up. I have never owned a 5150/6505 etc.


Never...owned....a 5150/6505? 

I'm sorry I got a little dizzy I need to sit down.


----------



## USMarine75

Deadpool_25 said:


> Marines and Yuma are old pals lol



It also has the famous jail. 

Marines and jail are old pals too...


----------



## BenjaminW

Hollowway said:


> I have never owned a 5150/6505 etc.


It's ok I still kick myself for not getting one when I had the chance.


----------



## Deadpool_25

I finally got to watch that Iconic video.

Initial impression:

I thought it sounded pretty damn good…it sounded like a 5150. It looks to have some cool features as well (gate, boost, reverb). The green channel seems good at both clean and crunch tones. I think I might be a winner given the price point.

Looks like it’s smaller than the EVH 100w heads—probably the same size as the Peaveys.

I agree with Ninecore Niel’s assessment that it seems aimed at those who can’t afford the big boys in the EVH 5153 line. The 50s start in the $1300 range and the 100s are around $2300. $900 is relatively cheap.

I am still not at all interested in buying one. It looks like it’s going to be pretty good (again, just initial impression) but with the pair of 5153 50w heads I already have, I just can’t see a reason to buy _any_ other amps.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Just saw this in a FB group. Lookin good


----------



## Deadpool_25

Nice. Looks like they’re going to be available any time now.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

A couple of guys are posting demos on Facebook groups and even though its phone audio, it sounds muuuuch better than EVH's demo.


----------



## Ribboz

Deadpool_25 said:


> I am still not at all interested in buying one.


Lol


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Follow up, here's the videos but I'm not sure if they're gonna work because you may need to be in the groups.

EDIT: lmao nope. Check out Jackson/ Charvel Guitars. Facebook Fan Group and Chug Life - Metal Music Gear.


----------



## Deadpool_25

Ribboz said:


> Lol


Shut it! 

I think @Kyle Jordan is still taking bets


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Fluff's posting his demo tomorrow. 

I mean.

It's something I guess.


----------



## Seabeast2000

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Fluff's posting his demo tomorrow.
> 
> I mean.
> 
> It's something I guess.


Which ampsim and IR do you think he will use?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

https://www.facebook.com/groups/Metalamps/posts/954736285440945/

Another video from that Chug Life FB group of it cranked with an Orange cab. Once again sounds better than the EVH Amps video. 

Dude who recorded this seems to think the on-board noise gate sucks though.


----------



## katsumura78

Deadpool_25 said:


> View attachment 101167



Wait… does an invective count?! Lol


----------



## Emperoff

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Fluff's posting his demo tomorrow.
> 
> I mean.
> 
> It's something I guess.



Can't wait to hear grunge riffs w/ bridge pickup on the clean channel


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Al


Emperoff said:


> Can't wait to hear grunge riffs w/ bridge pickup on the clean channel


All he has to say is "I like it" and all of a sudden the sky falling from the EVH demo yesterday is gonna be a thing of the past.


----------



## cardinal

Almost bought one of these dumbass things tonight. Played my 5151 and AFX and came to my senses.

Pitbull Audio apparently has them in stock and ready to go.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I know people like this guy

*BUT ARE WE SERIOUSLY DOING REACTION VIDEOS TO DEMOS NOW???????????*

I thought it was a demo for the Iconic. But* nope*, talking about the demo video.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I know people like this guy
> 
> *BUT ARE WE SERIOUSLY DOING REACTION VIDEOS TO DEMOS NOW???????????*
> 
> I thought it was a demo for the Iconic. But* nope*, talking about the demo video.



Torres had one up last night and I nearly gave myself whiplash rolling my eyes. I don’t like his stuff to begin with, but this reaction video crap is just ridiculous.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Louis ever figure out how to fucking mic an amp? Isn’t he the dickhead to call the 5150 overdrive the worst distortion pedal ever? What a goddamn clown.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Kyle Jordan said:


> Torres had one up last night and I nearly gave myself whiplash rolling my eyes. I don’t like his stuff to begin with, but this reaction video crap is just ridiculous.





Spaced Out Ace said:


> Louis ever figure out how to fucking mic an amp? Isn’t he the dickhead to call the 5150 overdrive the worst distortion pedal ever? What a goddamn clown.



Didn't he do a video about how much the Badlander sucked just because of the first demo Ola did?


----------



## narad

I went searching for info last night and it was just the official demo and 6 reaction youtubers. I suppose it beats the 30+ other speculation videos, but maaaan.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

@BadSeed If you ever start doing shit like this I will end you.


----------



## Emperoff

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> @BadSeed If you ever start doing shit like this I will end you.



At least he can mic an amp


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Emperoff said:


> At least he can mic an amp



Dude's first demo sounded better than most popular YTer's tones in general tbh.


----------



## Deadpool_25

katsumura78 said:


> Wait… does an invective count?! Lol


Yup


----------



## Deadpool_25

I can’t get by the insane clickbait titles Torres uses.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Emperoff said:


> At least he can mic an amp


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Same video as one of the links I posted before, but yeah, it's heavy as fuck.


----------



## guitar_player4_2_0

Man, who knew I needed an 80 watt amp?


----------



## CTID

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Same video as one of the links I posted before, but yeah, it's heavy as fuck.



if i ever end up joining/starting a band after moving cross country i'll probably end up picking one of these up. sounds really great, especially for what, $899? no brainer, tbh


----------



## WarMachine

Provided they don't shoot through the roof in price by next summer ill probably pick one up also. I say summer because I'll be paying on my Razorback till then haha


----------



## Deadpool_25




----------



## youngthrasher9

Well, that was actually better than the typical fluff demo.


----------



## Deadpool_25

My initial impressions still stand. It seems good, especially for the price, and has few cool features.

Definitely seems targeted at folks who want the 5150 thing and can’t or don’t want to spend the money on one of the 100w or 50w heads (and a few pedals).

For example, a simple 1-amp rig:
5153 50w 6L6 $1300
Boost $150
Gate $150
Reverb $200

Basically slightly more functionality, flexibility, and customization (the jury is still out on if the Iconic’s tone is as good as the others) for twice the price.

For folks with the EVH 50s (and 100s of course) I can’t see the Iconic as all that desirable unless you just want one in the stable or really want the additional features. I could probably successfully debate either side of saying it’s a slight downgrade or a lateral move.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Deadpool_25 said:


> My initial impressions still stand. It seems good, especially for the price, and has few cool features.
> 
> Definitely seems targeted at folks who want the 5150 thing and can’t or don’t want to spend the money on one of the 100w or 50w heads (and a few pedals).
> 
> For example, a simple 1-amp rig:
> 5153 50w 6L6 $1300
> Boost $150
> Gate $150
> Reverb $200
> 
> Basically slightly more functionality, flexibility, and customization (the jury is still out on if the Iconic’s tone is as good as the others) for twice the price.
> 
> For folks with the EVH 50s (and 100s of course) I can’t see the Iconic as all that desirable unless you just want one in the stable or really want the additional features. I could probably successfully debate either side of saying it’s a slight downgrade or a lateral move.


Maybe they wanna Pokémon the 5150/6505 series, and have one of everything.


----------



## Deadpool_25

Oh. And coming back full circle to the original point of this thread, we now see what EVH was doing asking about Peavey’s supply chain and such. They were using that info to develop something significantly different—it’s certainly not a direct copy of the original Peavey 5150–and have it manufactured in China. Can’t fault them at all for that. 

@amptweaker Good job. Looks like you guys have a solid product here.


----------



## drb

I really wanted this to be more unique and do its own thing because, aesthetically, I love it and want one. I definitely cannot justify it with a 5153 50s and pedals/HX Stomp to match the effects.


----------



## Deadpool_25

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Maybe they wanna Pokémon the 5150/6505 series, and have one of everything.



Well, don’t look at me lol. I’m selling my EL34 and the 6505 is long gone.


----------



## Bearitone

I really just want a video of James Brown demoing it and talking about it. I want to hear from him about the preamp circuit, why certain choices were made, cool things he personally likes about the design, etc


----------



## cardinal

Did Fluff serious demo a 5150 and not boost the red channel with an 808?


----------



## DeathByButterslax

Got a gut feeling this one won’t take a boost as nicely, which is my favourite part of a 6505/5150


----------



## ATRguitar91

I'm really glad this sounds awesome with solid state elements included. Tired of the solid state hate out there, it's great! Especially in the preamp section.

Would love to see what Mr. Brown could do with a solid state power section too, which is where I think tubes really shine.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

man even Fluff's demo was good. Now THAT is impressive.


----------



## cardinal

DeathByButterslax said:


> Got a gut feeling this one won’t take a boost as nicely, which is my favourite part of a 6505/5150


This to me would be the appeal of the Iconic: to get back to that booooosted tone. That iPhone clip earlier seems to have a TS9 or something running and sounded cool.


----------



## DeathByButterslax

cardinal said:


> This to me would be the appeal of the Iconic: to get back to that booooosted tone. That iPhone clip earlier seems to have a TS9 or something running and sounded cool.


Yeah I missed that one, it sounds really good but it has something slightly going on in the high mids as well that kinda bugs. Probably just the shitty cam mic


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

@amptweaker How well does the Iconic take boosts? I will admit I'm curious about that and if that was considered during development of this amp.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Bearitone said:


> I really just want a video of James Brown demoing it and talking about it. I want to hear from him about the preamp circuit, why certain choices were made, cool things he personally likes about the design, etc


Sort of like his videos for the Tight Metal Pro, Tight Drive Pro, Big Rock Pro, etc.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I hope EVH knows how much people love James so they can actually do a video of that.

EDIT: I find it funny how people are all like "WELL THIS WONT REPLACE MY 5153 OR 5150/6505"
Good for you? Who cares?  This wasnt meant for that? Seems more like this was EVH's way to get into the more budget-friendly amp market against things like the Randall Diavlo and Marshall DSL.


----------



## Deadpool_25

Yeah it’s definitely targeted at budget friendliness and not meant to replace peoples’ 5153s etc.

Funny how things can change so quickly. I’m pretty sure the 5153 50w 6L6 head was $1099 ($999?) this time last year.


----------



## Seabeast2000

This needs Fluences and an Evertune. It's 2021.


----------



## narad

Sounds better than most people's 5153 50W demos IMO.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

Ehhhhh...but you made your Stealth sound like a can of bees.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MASS DEFECT said:


> Ehhhhh...but you made your Stealth sound like a can of bees.
> 
> View attachment 101199



"I jumped the gun and said the amp sucks but I have too much of an ego to say I'm wrong"







Bro I wish my fucking Fender Frontman I played when I started sounded that fucking good.


----------



## narad

MASS DEFECT said:


> Ehhhhh...but you made your Stealth sound like a can of bees.
> 
> View attachment 101199



Sounds like someone's miffed Peavey didn't give him an amp to review.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

narad said:


> Sounds like someone's miffed Peavey didn't give him an amp to review.



Apparently he's still miffed. I got curious to see if more reviews got posted and he just went live with an EVH Iconic video.  But I don't wanna give him any traffic to find out if he actually got one or he's going on a tangent.


----------



## CanserDYI

I thought Louis was a pretty cool guy knowing the Marauder guys and stuff like that, NYHC is my shit, but man, he doesnt know shit does he lol


----------



## cardinal

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I hope EVH knows how much people love James so they can actually do a video of that.
> 
> EDIT: I find it funny how people are all like "WELL THIS WONT REPLACE MY 5153 OR 5150/6505"
> Good for you? Who cares?  This wasnt meant for that? Seems more like this was EVH's way to get into the more budget-friendly amp market against things like the Randall Diavlo and Marshall DSL.


I think it was somewhat reasonable to have thought this would be sort of an approximation of the 5151, and that still may be true, just not sure yet. It's definitely built to a budget, and won't "replace" an amp that apparently now is worth a lot more, but it'd be nice if it has that 5151 vibe and is actually readily available for $900 brand new plus whatever discount you can manage.


----------



## Blytheryn

MASS DEFECT said:


> Ehhhhh...but you made your Stealth sound like a can of bees.
> 
> View attachment 101199



Why does this dude get attention? He can’t dial in anything to save his life.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Blytheryn said:


> Why does this dude get attention? He can’t dial in anything to save his life.



The same way Tone King got popular. Just have a wall of amps and put out videos CONSTANTLY and then all of a sudden you're an authority.


----------



## WarMachine

Blytheryn said:


> Why does this dude get attention? He can’t dial in anything to save his life.


And he comes off like an arrogant as fak chode.


----------



## CanserDYI

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The same way Tone King got popular. Just have a wall of amps and put out videos CONSTANTLY and then all of a sudden you're an authority.


Yeah, The Tone King...yikes. His music video he put out a year or two ago with that Acacia guitar in NYC...I cringed out of my seat watching that.

I want to think he's a nice cool guy, but he's so cheesy its not even funny, and on top of that...calling yourself the Tone King? really?


----------



## narad

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The same way Tone King got popular. Just have a wall of amps and put out videos CONSTANTLY and then all of a sudden you're an authority.



If that's all it takes then step aside, Torres! My wall isn't all shit amps either! "Reaction to the new Torres comments on his Iconic reaction video: One fatal mistake you don't want to make!"


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

CanserDYI said:


> Yeah, The Tone King...yikes. His music video he put out a year or two ago with that Acacia guitar in NYC...I cringed out of my seat watching that.
> 
> I want to think he's a nice cool guy, but he's so cheesy its not even funny, and on top of that...calling yourself the Tone King? really?



Unlike Torres, Tone King actually seems like a cool dude. Just... can't dial in a guitar sound and usually spreads misinformation.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Tone King is a decent dude, it seems, and his tones/playing have gotten better over the years. Maybe not everyone's cup of tea, but there's a definite improvement now versus when he started.

As for Torres, he is a caricature of a New Yorker that people refer to typically in a negative way.


----------



## TheRileyOBrien

A lot of people don't have a good grasp of what gear costs these days(inflation happened quickly). This amp would have probably sold for $599 in 2015. I got a 5153 50 watt for $999 new and they sell for $1299 now. 

In the videos I have heard so far I don't really like how it sounds, but for a budget tube amp it is probably decent. I do realize I am not their target demographic and that was my expectation for this as soon as the price leaked.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Honestly got curious and checked out the Blackstar HT 100 since everyone was comparing it to that and uh

Goddamn that amp is $1300 now??? Jesus.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

https://www.facebook.com/watch?v=870512573614856
...okay. I laughed.


----------



## Gmork

Just watched fluffs vid and i think it sounds pretty awesome, love the features too! I think fluff seems like a great guy but his riffs etc just are not my cup of chocolate milk, wish theyd send me one so i could take it for a spin myself.

I kinda want it but at this point in the game i kinda just want to stick with amps that are a bit quirky and unique.
..... Buuuut..... You know lol


----------



## USMarine75

This thread could be on a BBS back in 1992. Almost every negative comment is one that was made about the 5150 when they first came out.

And isn't it iconic? Don't you think?


----------



## Alex79

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Tone King is a decent dude, it seems, and his tones/playing have gotten better over the years. Maybe not everyone's cup of tea, but there's a definite improvement now versus when he started.
> 
> As for Torres, he is a caricature of a New Yorker that people refer to typically in a negative way.



Tone King definitely got better at what he does over the years.


----------



## Alex79

BTW has it already been explained somewhere why these are rated as 80 and not a 100 or 120 Watts?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Alex79 said:


> BTW has it already been explained somewhere why these are rated as 80 and not a 100 or 120 Watts?



A combination of the components used, thier arrangement, and a dollop of marketing.


----------



## USMarine75

Alex79 said:


> BTW has it already been explained somewhere why these are rated as 80 and not a 100 or 120 Watts?



Depends on a lot of things… the OT, how they’re biased, and the overall power output design (A, A/B, etc). Typically each 6L6 is 25-30w but change a few things and you get 20w per.


----------



## technomancer

USMarine75 said:


> Depends on a lot of things… the OT, how they’re biased, and the overall power output design (A, A/B, etc). Typically each 6L6 is 25-30w but change a few things and you get 20w per.



Yep. Could also just be running at a lower plate voltage so it's easier on the power tubes. That would also have the potential added benefit of making them last longer. Note I have not seen any information on that aspect of the amp, so complete speculation on my part.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

Any word on what the combo will cost? Since I’m only playing fm9+FR now I could see myself wanting an actual amp sometimes.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

This is once again why I agree with @Spaced Out Ace about having James do a rundown of this amp. 



soul_lip_mike said:


> Any word on what the combo will cost? Since I’m only playing fm9+FR now I could see myself wanting an actual amp sometimes.



$799


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

That ToneWars reaction clickbait guy I was bitching about a few pages ago is doing a demo later. Dude boosts absolutely everything so you'll finally get to hear that at least.


----------



## CanserDYI

I'm in the camp that has never played an amp that couldn't benefit from a boost out front  I love booooosted high gain.


----------



## USMarine75

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> That ToneWars reaction clickbait guy I was bitching about a few pages ago is doing a demo later. Dude boosts absolutely everything so you'll finally get to hear that at least.



Ooh looking forward to him making it sound more like all the other boosted amps out there.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

CanserDYI said:


> I'm in the camp that has never played an amp that couldn't benefit from a boost out front  I love booooosted high gain.



A boosted amp can sound great, but dude goes waaaaaaaay to fucking overboard at times. Dude puts a 5150 on like 8 and boosts it with a Tubescreamer. That's a bit fucking overboard.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So I'm an idiot. I just realized that demo I posted awhile back with the dude playing with his Orange cab is actually boosted.  Was pushing the front end with a tubescreamer. So yeah, it does sound like it takes boosts well.






EDIT: FOllowing up to what I said in a previous post; he's also comparing it against the Stealth.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Well I had a slow morning so I watched that Tone Wars video. 

It... sounds like a EVH.  Takes a boost pedal fine. Compared to the Stealth it doesn't have as big of a low end but it still sounded usable and could probably keep up with some tweaking. The Stealth did sound better (especially in the lows) but the Iconic still held it's own.


----------



## feraledge

I dunno y’all, will it chug?


----------



## DeathByButterslax

That guy must be really passionate about guitar amps, sounds like a mess though


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

DeathByButterslax said:


> That guy must be really passionate about guitar amps, sounds like a mess though



That's unfortunately his demos in general. Way too much gain.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> That's unfortunately his demos in general. Way too much gain.


yup. his stealth 100 and 6505+ demos sounded better than the iconic tbh. The extra headroom/bigger power sections seems to really helps with the way he dials shit in. Then again his herbert demo was meh


----------



## ATRguitar91

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> That's unfortunately his demos in general. Way too much gain.


I cracked up when he had it boosted on the green channel with the overdrive switch engaged and the gain at noon and it was a perfectly good tone, and then he just dimes the gain like it's necessary.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

ATRguitar91 said:


> I cracked up when he had it boosted on the green channel with the overdrive switch engaged and the gain at noon and it was a perfectly good tone, and then he just dimes the gain like it's necessary.



 Yeah I had the same exact reaction. I was like daaamn that actually sounds good hey wait why you turning up the ga- awwww.


----------



## Edika

feraledge said:


> I dunno y’all, will it chug?



You'll have to wait for Ola's demo to have that question answered.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

Alex79 said:


> BTW has it already been explained somewhere why these are rated as 80 and not a 100 or 120 Watts?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I was assuming the Variac thing as well. Probably also why the bass doesn't seem as big as the Stealth, due to the lower headroom. 

Also @technomancer you were right, come get your prize.


----------



## technomancer

MASS DEFECT said:


> View attachment 101249



Guessing the guy asking the question doesn't get that solid state components are analog and will throw a fit later that it's not all tube


----------



## MASS DEFECT

What does the variaced tone offer in terms of benefits vs a full 100/120w power section apart from the bigger low end and higher headroom?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MASS DEFECT said:


> What does the variaced tone offer in terms of benefits vs a full 100/120w power section apart from the bigger low end and higher headroom?


Amp will arguably sound better at lower volumes, but will break up sooner. Same reason why higher-wattage amps tend to have such a massive low end compared to lower wattage ones. Cleaner headroom since all that low end isn't getting distorted and mushed up.

Seems like he did the lower voltage to get something similar to classic Eddie Plexi tone.


----------



## BenjaminW

Say what you will about the playing, but god damn that first chord sounds amazing here.


----------



## Hollowway

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So I'm an idiot. I just realized that demo I posted awhile back with the dude playing with his Orange cab is actually boosted.  Was pushing the front end with a tubescreamer. So yeah, it does sound like it takes boosts well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: FOllowing up to what I said in a previous post; he's also comparing it against the Stealth.



That’s a long-ass video. It would have helped immensely if he had any idea what he was going to talk about before the camera started rolling.  (and I call BS that he’s talked with a bunch of amp makers and they purposely make the amp loose with the expectation that everyone is going to boost them in their own way.)

I agree that his best tone was with the gain at 12:00. Which he only had for like 15 seconds of the 70 minute video, lol.


----------



## BenjaminW

There's also this cool video as well:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

BenjaminW said:


> Say what you will about the playing, but god damn that first chord sounds amazing here.



Can't get over that one guy saying THAT sounded like a practice amp.


----------



## MrWulf

Ngl whenever i see guys asking about "all analog preamp" i'd imagine them having their head exploded the moment they have to compare Axe FX, Neural Capture, Helix's version of the 5150 to an actual 5150. 

Digital are also analog component after all, bruh. LITERALLY EVERY FUCKING THINGS HAS BEEN ANALOG. The only thing that you can call digital are amp sims that runs purely on software level.


----------



## Hollowway

MrWulf said:


> Ngl whenever i see guys asking about "all analog preamp" i'd imagine them having their head exploded the moment they have to compare Axe FX, Neural Capture, Helix's version of the 5150 to an actual 5150.
> 
> Digital are also analog component after all, bruh. LITERALLY EVERY FUCKING THINGS HAS BEEN ANALOG. The only thing that you can call digital are amp sims that runs purely on software level.


You mean cuz they’re conflating the term “analog” with “transistor”?

(Edit: how cool of a band name would it be if a couple/three sisters who happened to be transgender called themselves The Transisters?)

(edit 2: or maybe Vietnamese sisters who happened to have the last name Tran. BRB, gonna go form a girl-band…)

(edit 3: and they’d be a The Tubes tribute band.)


----------



## WarMachine

Hollowway said:


> You mean cuz they’re conflating the term “analog” with “transistor”?


Or with tubes as well. I call those the Budweiser yee-haws of the amp world. The "get er done cuz there ya are" crowd. The ones that scream if it's not tube, it's digital/ss, and it sucks. The same ones that would never dream of touching anything that says Line6 but their heads would explode when they played on the Vetta's and thought they ruled, not seeing the Line6 Logo 
True story that last bit


----------



## USMarine75

WarMachine said:


> Or with tubes as well. I call those the Budweiser yee-haws of the amp world. The "get er done cuz there ya are" crowd. The ones that scream if it's not tube, it's digital/ss, and it sucks. The same ones that would never dream of touching anything that says Line6 but their heads would explode when they played on the Vetta's and thought they ruled, not seeing the Line6 Logo
> True story that last bit



Or the ones that won’t use Kemper or Axe FX because they prefer the sound of actual tubes… But they use a bunch of pedals in front of their clean Fender combo.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Showing off the clean channel but... it sounds clean? 



Standard tuned chugging.


----------



## CanserDYI

Wow clean channel sounds awesome.... Didn't think I'd ever say that about 5150 variant


----------



## KnightBrolaire

CanserDYI said:


> Wow clean channel sounds awesome.... Didn't think I'd ever say that about 5150 variant


try a 5153 sometime


----------



## CanserDYI

KnightBrolaire said:


> try a 5153 sometime


I own a 5153 lbx which doesn't even have one, Ive heard they're good on the big boys, but don't think I've heard them sound that pristine. Then again, I'm not scouring the internet for clean channel demos of 5150s haha


----------



## KnightBrolaire

CanserDYI said:


> I own a 5153 lbx which doesn't even have one, Ive heard they're good on the big boys, but don't think I've heard them sound that pristine. Then again, I'm not scouring the internet for clean channel demos of 5150s haha


yeah the lbx is not indicative of the big versions. The 50w and 100w have verrry good clean channels.


----------



## technomancer

KnightBrolaire said:


> yeah the lbx is not indicative of the big versions. The 50w and 100w have verrry good clean channels.



Well, except for the 6L6 100S which it is somewhat challenging to get a pristine clean out of... it was doable but if you looked at the gain control the wrong way the grit came in


----------



## bigsimpin

50W 6L6 and 50S Stealth cleans were excellent imo.

I think we were hoping for something compelling out of the 5150 Iconic that would make us want one as owners of 5153/6505 and other high gain tube amps from that lineage, but that's not what it is.

It's not a next-gen 5153, block letter or 6505/+. It's a cost-effective version inspired by them. It sounds good in its own right, and is certainly reminiscent of those amps, but without the same tube gain structure, it was only ever going to get so close. 

For those who've never owned those amps, with the noise gate and reverb, and power and standby switches on the front (hell yes), they're a great value package for someone who just wants to plug in and go without needing to buy a bunch of pedals. 

They sound raw and angry, and should sound convincing in a mix. I like that direction, and think we'll probably be twitching at them on the used market in years to come.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

bigsimpin said:


> 50W 6L6 and 50S Stealth cleans were excellent imo.
> 
> I think we were hoping for something compelling out of the 5150 Iconic that would make us want one as owners of 5153/6505 and other high gain tube amps from that lineage, but that's not what it is.
> 
> It's not a next-gen 5153, block letter or 6505/+. It's a cost-effective version inspired by them. It sounds good in its own right, and is certainly reminiscent of those amps, but without the same tube gain structure, it was only ever going to get so close.
> 
> For those who've never owned those amps, with the noise gate and reverb, and power and standby switches on the front (hell yes), they're a great value package for someone who just wants to plug in and go without needing to buy a bunch of pedals.
> 
> They sound raw and angry, and should sound convincing in a mix. I like that direction, and think we'll probably be twitching at them on the used market in years to come.



I don't think the pre-release self-generated hype helped.  After being rumored for so long everyone had their own idea for what it was gonna be. And when it didn't end up being that, boom, it's the worst am ever. 

Seems like EVH was more interested in releasing a full sized lower-cost amp to compete with the Blackstar HTs, Marshall DSLs, PRS Archons, etc etc.

Also yeah uh, the green channel is what stops the 5150S 100w from being a perfect amp for me.  I guess Eddie wanted a more pushed, broken up clean sound similar to his old Plexis and 5150 series, but I'm not about that. I want either-or; pristine clean with the ability to get pushed.


----------



## soul_lip_mike

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> This is once again why I agree with @Spaced Out Ace about having James do a rundown of this amp.
> 
> 
> 
> $799


Whoa $799 combo? That’s cheap. What are the head a cab prices?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

soul_lip_mike said:


> Whoa $799 combo? That’s cheap. What are the head a cab prices?


Head is $899. Cab is $499... and shitty judging by the official EVH demo.


----------



## CanserDYI

Not going to lie, combo version might be coming home with me this year, depending on what speaker they have in it, just says "Custom EVH celestion" what does this mean to you guys?

I'm enjoying the fact that it sounds just like a 5150, clean channel is awesome, looks like retubing it would be nice and cheap only 2 preamp tubes and 2 power tubes, and the quarter power switch would put that right into lunchbox amp territory but with 6L6s...

Only gripe is the same gripe I had with a lot of combos, why put the controls on top of the amp god I hate that. Basically rules this out for bottom of my stack or piling anything on top of it. 

Still, probably coming home this year.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Only thing I wish is that the variac could have been controllable. Some of us may want a cleaner power amp with more headroom so the sound can have more body.



CanserDYI said:


> Not going to lie, combo version might be coming home with me this year, depending on what speaker they have in it, just says "Custom EVH celestion" what does this mean to you guys?



Cheapo Celestions probably on par with the crappy Rocket-series speakers.


----------



## Hollowway

CanserDYI said:


> Not going to lie, combo version might be coming home with me this year, depending on what speaker they have in it, just says "Custom EVH celestion" what does this mean to you guys?
> 
> I'm enjoying the fact that it sounds just like a 5150, clean channel is awesome, looks like retubing it would be nice and cheap only 2 preamp tubes and 2 power tubes, and the quarter power switch would put that right into lunchbox amp territory but with 6L6s...
> 
> Only gripe is the same gripe I had with a lot of combos, why put the controls on top of the amp god I hate that. Basically rules this out for bottom of my stack or piling anything on top of it.
> 
> Still, probably coming home this year.


Yeah, I don't have any variation of the 5150 at this point, so I'm super tempted, too.

I will want to see a demo of the combo, though. It's got the same preamp tubes, which is good, so I'm assuming it'll be the same sort of relationship as the 100 to 50 has for the regular amps. But, who knows. There's only a $100 price difference, so I might just get the head.


----------



## guitar_player4_2_0

So basically, two years ago this would’ve been $699. I picked up a 50w stealth at 1349 mid year last year and they’re 1499 now. If I ever sold that stealth I don’t think I’d ever be able to swing another one. Not for the foreseeable future anyways. Gear has just been getting insane, it seems to me music gear is up even more than most other things. I think it’s cool they have a full size 5150 head for under 900, but personally I don’t think it’ll stay at that price for long. I’m expecting 999 next year for sure. It seems pretty awesome for what it is, and I wouldn’t mind having one to accompany the stealth at some point, but I certainly don’t see it taking the place of or competing with the big boys.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The only way this is replacing a 100w 5153 is if you don't want to take your $2300+ amp on the road.


----------



## Deadpool_25

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The only way this is replacing a 100w 5153 is if you don't want to take your $2300+ amp on the road.


Or if I steal your 100w 5153…


----------



## USMarine75

guitar_player4_2_0 said:


> So basically, two years ago this would’ve been $699.



Most FMIC products in that price range saw a $50 price hike at most and not $200. 

However, IIRC the Iconic was announced before the price hike occurred. And even if not EVHgear was well aware the hike was coming. So it was likely always $899.


----------



## Hollowway

Why do you guys see this competing with, or taking the place of, the 100W 5153, etc?


----------



## Emperoff

After watching Fluff's demo, I'd still take any 5150 III 50w variant. Pricing in Europe is pretty good at 700€, though.

That faster attack Fluff is referring to comes from having SS components (a JFET most likely) at the input stage (v1) instead of a tube. Owning both AMT's SS-20 (Hybrid design like the iconic preamp) and the SS-11 (same thing but with a tube input stage) you can really tell the difference in feel. Honestly I think they put tubes on the preamp section just to not market it as a hybrid, since they took out of the design the ones that make the biggest impact on the feel of a tube preamp.

C'mon Fender, people use plenty of SS distortions nowadays, and things like the KSR Ceres are very successful. Would have been cool if they didn't chickened out and proudly claimed a kickass hybrid amp instead!



Hollowway said:


> Why do you guys see this competing with, or taking the place of, the 100W 5153, etc?



Size and watts would be my guess.


----------



## Deadpool_25

I’m not sure too many people are seeing it as “competing with”.

However lots of folks are “comparing to.”

Subtle but significant difference imo. 

It’s very clearly below the 5153s in the product hierarchy, but comparisons to the rest of the lineup are natural. And it would be interesting if the general consensus ends up being that it sounds just as good (even if different) while costing 2/3 the price.

Big hill to climb though as it’s tough to match the combination of the amazing blue and red channels (not even mentioning the green which I also think is outstanding).

You know, it’s easy to forget just how much of a value the 5153 50w heads are. Under $1500 for an amp with those tones and specs is fucking _great_. This Iconic, if it’s as good as initial results are indicating, it may be one of the best deals we’ve seen in a lonnnng time.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Deadpool_25 said:


> I’m not sure too many people are seeing it as “competing with”.
> 
> However lots of folks are “comparing to.”
> 
> Subtle but significant difference imo.
> 
> It’s very clearly below the 5153s in the product hierarchy, but comparisons to the rest of the lineup are natural. And it would be interesting if the general consensus ends up being that it sounds just as good (even if different) while costing 2/3 the price.
> 
> Big hill to climb though as it’s tough to match the combination of the amazing blue and red channels (not even mentioning the green which I also think is outstanding).
> 
> You know, it’s easy to forget just how much of a value the 5153 50w heads are. Under $1500 for an amp with those tones and specs is fucking _great_. This Iconic, if it’s as good as initial results are indicating, it may be one of the best deals we’ve seen in a lonnnng time.


Why would you compare the two? It’s like comparing a dollar menu McDonald’s cheeseburger and a hamburger sold at a decent restaurant. One is meant for those on a budget who still need to eat, and the other is meant for someone who appreciates quality.


----------



## Deadpool_25

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Why would you compare the two? It’s like comparing a dollar menu McDonald’s cheeseburger and a hamburger sold at a decent restaurant. One is meant for those on a budget who still need to eat, and the other is meant for someone who appreciates quality.



Come on now. Especially in this context, how could you _not_ expect people to compare? 

People compare amp in a box pedals to the real amp. They compare free plugins to the real amps. Sterling vs EBMM. Epiphone vs Gibson. Squire vs Fender. They compare Line6 Spiders to 6505s and Dual Recs for god’s sake. People compare budget items to their more expensive counterparts _all the time_. 

Side note: Have you eaten at McDonald’s lately? That shit ain’t budget lol. That’s for people who need some food quickly


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Deadpool_25 said:


> Come on now. Especially in this context, how could you _not_ expect people to compare?
> 
> People compare amp in a box pedals to the real amp. They compare free plugins to the real amps. Sterling vs EBMM. Epiphone vs Gibson. Squire vs Fender. They compare Line6 Spiders to 6505s and Dual Recs for god’s sake. People compare budget items to their more expensive counterparts _all the time_.
> 
> Side note: Have you eaten at McDonald’s lately? That shit ain’t budget lol. That’s for people who need some food quickly


If you say so.

I obviously haven’t if I still think their bland cheeseburgers are a dollar.


----------



## Hollowway

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Why would you compare the two? It’s like comparing a dollar menu McDonald’s cheeseburger and a hamburger sold at a decent restaurant. One is meant for those on a budget who still need to eat, and the other is meant for someone who appreciates quality.


 

Well, I guess I'm headed to McDonald's because I am considering an Iconic! Mainly because I do not have a 5153 (etc) and just want to have one to mess around with.

In all seriousness, why would I want a 5153 over the Iconic? I get that the Iconic is a 2 channel amp, made in China, and has the SS V1 instead of a tube. But, other than that, what are the differences between this and the 5153? Are we saying that the Iconic cannot get close to the tones of the 5153? Or just the reduced feature set and potential QC reduction?


----------



## MASS DEFECT

Hollowway said:


> Well, I guess I'm headed to McDonald's because I am considering an Iconic! Mainly because I do not have a 5153 (etc) and just want to have one to mess around with.
> 
> In all seriousness, why would I want a 5153 over the Iconic? I get that the Iconic is a 2 channel amp, made in China, and has the SS V1 instead of a tube. But, other than that, what are the differences between this and the 5153? Are we saying that the Iconic cannot get close to the tones of the 5153? Or just the reduced feature set and potential QC reduction?



I don't hear something like 5153 Blue channel on the Iconic, so there's that. The blue channel imo is one of the 5153's unique selling point.


----------



## Hollowway

MASS DEFECT said:


> I don't hear something like 5153 Blue channel on the Iconic, so there's that. The blue channel imo is one of the 5153's unique selling point.


Yeah, that's what I'm seeing. Though, of all the tones that one video showed, I mainly liked the one where he had the drive engaged on channel one, and the gain at 12:00. That sounded really cool. But then he proceeded to dime the gain and play the rest of the demo with it that way, so I have no idea how channel 2 sounds, lol.

I mean, if this Iconic is just nothing like a 5153, the 50W version of that is only $1299 new, so it's not that big of a stretch. That's still a huge bargain, compared to these boutique amps that go for $3000+ new.

EDIT: And the III can be had for less than the Iconic used, it seems.


----------



## Deadpool_25

Hollowway said:


> In all seriousness, why would I want a 5153 over the Iconic? I get that the Iconic is a 2 channel amp, made in China, and has the SS V1 instead of a tube. But, other than that, what are the differences between this and the 5153? Are we saying that the Iconic cannot get close to the tones of the 5153? Or just the reduced feature set and potential QC reduction?



And that @Spaced Out Ace is why people compare. 




Hollowway said:


> Yeah, that's what I'm seeing. Though, of all the tones that one video showed, I mainly liked the one where he had the drive engaged on channel one, and the gain at 12:00. That sounded really cool. But then he proceeded to dime the gain and play the rest of the demo with it that way, so I have no idea how channel 2 sounds, lol.



Yeah you do. You just said it. 15 seconds is enough. At least that’s what my last GF told me.


----------



## CanserDYI

MASS DEFECT said:


> I don't hear something like 5153 Blue channel on the Iconic, so there's that. The blue channel imo is one of the 5153's unique selling point.


Blue channel is life.


----------



## feraledge

I know the 50w Stealth is a better head. But the Iconic has switches on the front, which has been my gripe with EVH from the start. I'm going to settle, and I think it's fine.


----------



## Deadpool_25

feraledge said:


> I know the 50w Stealth is a better head. But the Iconic has switches on the front, which has been my gripe with EVH from the start. I'm going to settle, and I think it's fine.



I think it’s only “settling” if you actually want the Stealth more. If there are reasons you actually prefer the Iconic there’s absolutely nothing wrong with that. That’s just choosing what’s best for you. Always the best way to go imo.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Yeah, get what is best for you, not what makes dorks -- like us -- drool on a web forum, but isn't very practical or inspiring to play/own.


----------



## bigsimpin

feraledge said:


> I know the 50w Stealth is a better head. But the Iconic has switches on the front, which has been my gripe with EVH from the start. I'm going to settle, and I think it's fine.



I keep looking at the red power light on the bottom right hand corner of my 50W wondering why it couldn't have the switches and a smaller light there instead


----------



## WarMachine

I like 5150's.


They kick ass.


----------



## technomancer

bigsimpin said:


> I keep looking at the red power light on the bottom right hand corner of my 50W wondering why it couldn't have the switches and a smaller light there instead



There is physically not enough space there... they MIGHT have been able to fit a standby and a light, but even that would be pushing it.


----------



## Deadpool_25




----------



## bigsimpin

technomancer said:


> There is physically not enough space there... they MIGHT have been able to fit a standby and a light, but even that would be pushing it.



Just sayin'...What if they arranged the switches vertically?


----------



## eaeolian

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Same video as one of the links I posted before, but yeah, it's heavy as fuck.




Still got that distortion-pedal midrange skronk.


----------



## eaeolian

Deadpool_25 said:


>




That's the best sounding one. Much brighter than the OG, though.


----------



## CanserDYI

WarMachine said:


> I like 5150's.
> 
> 
> They kick ass.


This is the way.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Deadpool_25 said:


>




The Iconic sounded like the 5153 but with less low mids. Other than that I loved both both EVHs here and honestly didn't like the 5150?


----------



## technomancer

bigsimpin said:


> Just sayin'...What if they arranged the switches vertically?



The switches that are rated for the voltages involved are physically too big to fit. If you didn't want a power indicator you might be able to fit one of the 3 position standby / off / on switches in there, but those are expensive so why would they do that from a business standpoint?


----------



## MASS DEFECT

Deadpool_25 said:


>




Iconic doesn't have the girth---juicy low mids and huge bass. Kinda disappointed since Sweetwater has my pre-order ready to go.


----------



## Emperoff

Hmmm sounds drier and brighter than the others. Considering current trends in metal tone, I don't see that as a bad thing per se.

But I sure as hell ain't buying one


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Uh... This thing sounds fucking great for early EVH tone.


----------



## ATRguitar91

Mr. Brown left a really interesting comment on Fluffs video about the design choices that went into the Iconic.

Seems very well thought out.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Also explains why the Iconic is so bright. You crank the presence to match the 5153/5150, and it's harsh. And it seems like the intent of the Burn control was to make it sound like the 5150 while turned off it sounds like the 5153. So unlike other boosts that tighten things up, it does the opposite.


----------



## amptweaker

MASS DEFECT said:


> I don't hear something like 5153 Blue channel on the Iconic, so there's that. The blue channel imo is one of the 5153's unique selling point.



The Iconic's Ch1 with the Overdrive pressed does the Blue channel tone, specifically the 50W head one. Plus the Footswitchable Boost kicks in about 8dB more input gain(even with its Volume Boost knob down) for 2 different levels of gain in both channels, so you can really get 4 channels in a way. We just didn't fool with trying to change the LED color to blue, because that Overdrive switch is not footswitchable...it's just a preset voice. And it's not footswitchable because then you'd need 2 more knobs to control its gain/volume.



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The Iconic sounded like the 5153 but with less low mids. Other than that I loved both both EVHs here and honestly didn't like the 5150?



To make the Burn switch, we knocked the gain down a little bit on Ch2 when it's NOT Burn for guys who really prefer the Blue channel anyway so it's kind of in between.....and then cranked it up with thicker Block Letter 5150 gain with it ON Burn. So when Ryan set the Gain knobs the same at 4, the Iconic needed to be about 5 to be the same as the 5150 III, or Burn and about 4 for to match the thicker 5150 Block letter. At 4 and NON-Burn, it's tighter and a little less heavy, and that less gain shows up particularly in the low mids(since the upper mids and highs are getting clipped anyway).

Keep in mind that starting with the first 5150 combo in 93/94, I changed the attack to be tighter and chunkier, because that's what Ed wanted. Once I showed him that we could tighten it up a little more, ALL 5150's since have had that, both Peavey and EVH.......except the original 5150 and Peavey's 6505 (perhaps the Invective, but it was way after my time). Everything else is tighter on the attack and 'feels faster'.



feraledge said:


> I know the 50w Stealth is a better head. But the Iconic has switches on the front, which has been my gripe with EVH from the start. I'm going to settle, and I think it's fine.



Having the Resonance and the switches on the front of the head was a big deal so we had it that way from the start. We did end up moving the switches to the back of the combo, to keep that rear knob approach from getting to wide.

James B
EVH


----------



## amptweaker

ATRguitar91 said:


> Mr. Brown left a really interesting comment on Fluffs video about the design choices that went into the Iconic.
> 
> Seems very well thought out.





HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Also explains why the Iconic is so bright. You crank the presence to match the 5153/5150, and it's harsh. And it seems like the intent of the Burn control was to make it sound like the 5150 while turned off it sounds like the 5153. So unlike other boosts that tighten things up, it does the opposite.



Thanks guys....I was JUST posting a reply here for y'all and didn't notice you were quoting me. I hope those answer some of your questions.

Most importantly, go try one out and I think you'll be blown away with the variety of tones you can get.
James B
EVH


----------



## ArtDecade

*... has spoken!*


----------



## amptweaker

Deadpool_25 said:


> Oh. And coming back full circle to the original point of this thread, we now see what EVH was doing asking about Peavey’s supply chain and such. They were using that info to develop something significantly different—it’s certainly not a direct copy of the original Peavey 5150–and have it manufactured in China. Can’t fault them at all for that.
> 
> @amptweaker Good job. Looks like you guys have a solid product here.


thanks!


----------



## amptweaker

DeathByButterslax said:


> Got a gut feeling this one won’t take a boost as nicely, which is my favourite part of a 6505/5150


The Trinity video Ryan did adds in a Maxon boost at about 7:45 and shows it with all 3 amps.
It takes the boost well, and you can hear that the tightness(mostly due to the gain being a little lower on the Iconic) is loosest=Block letter, Medium tight=5150 III, Tightest=Iconic.
James


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

amptweaker said:


> Thanks guys....I was JUST posting a reply here for y'all and didn't notice you were quoting me. I hope those answer some of your questions.
> 
> Most importantly, go try one out and I think you'll be blown away with the variety of tones you can get.
> James B
> EVH



Also just to get this out of the way since it's always been brought up; is this amp in any way related to that old Amptweaker amp you were designing before you sold the compant? Or even the old unreleased lunchbox 5150II 40w you were designing before Eddie left Peavey? Or is this all ground up? Honestly more of a curiosity than anything,


----------



## amptweaker

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Also just to get this out of the way since it's always been brought up; is this amp in any way related to that old Amptweaker amp you were designing before you sold the compant? Or even the old unreleased lunchbox 5150II 40w you were designing before Eddie left Peavey? Or is this all ground up? Honestly more of a curiosity than anything,


No, I kept my Amptweaker amp when I sold the brand.....but the Iconic doesn't use any of that. Frankly, you can't help but use everything you've learned in this process over the years, so everything I've done shares some ideas and things. But it's not like that amp. It's also nothing like the 40W amp I was doing at Peavey in 03. I think they used that amp to make the 112 combo or something. 

This amp is mostly like the 50W 5150III with some obvious additions/subtractions and tweaks. I tried to make something that could get as many of Ed's tones as possible....earlier and modern.... including a really nice clean channel, and it has JUST what you need in an amp to play a gig. Even the speaker simulated XLR is something I've worked on for years to get a nice sounding direct that's analog(no digital latency) for a simple way to get a good sound on stage....and we added a power amp mute so you could record quietly with it. The Gate was a big deal as I found doing my Amptweaker pedals, as is the Boost. The 1/4W power switch helps you actually be able to practice with your same rig and even at 20 W it's still pretty massive.

I just wanted to clarify some of those questions folks have, not really to try to sell you on it. BUT, I think it kicks ass.
James B
EVH


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Man this thing sounds great for getting those early EVH tones. Especially paired with an EVH cab. 



amptweaker said:


> No, I kept my Amptweaker amp when I sold the brand.....but the Iconic doesn't use any of that. Frankly, you can't help but use everything you've learned in this process over the years, so everything I've done shares some ideas and things. But it's not like that amp. It's also nothing like the 40W amp I was doing at Peavey in 03. I think they used that amp to make the 112 combo or something.



Thanks for the clarification. There's people that swear up and down that this was the Amptweaker head, but glad you cleared it up. And I was just curious about the 40w ever since you brought it up in that Friedman interview.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## CanserDYI

I honestly really enjoyed the tones fluff was getting, and generally ended up liking the Iconic and the 5153 over the OG block letter, in my personal opinion.


----------



## Hollowway

Idk guys, I’m seeing a lot of hate on the Iconic, but I’m really digging it. In Fluff’s video I liked how dry and (dare I say) djenty the Iconic is. (I love the Fryette tone, so that’s likely why.). The III sounded a little too dark without the boost on. For me, the question is should I put an order in, or wait for a sale / used. Cuz I think I want to get one. The ONLY thing I’m not sure about is if I can do bedroom volumes on this without an attenuator type thing.

Edit: Is EVH stuff an MAP-but-call-and-you’ll-get-a-discount, or is it wysiwyg?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Hollowway said:


> Idk guys, I’m seeing a lot of hate on the Iconic, but I’m really digging it.



You had your usual egotistical talking heads say the amp sucks without even trying it. Only rely on the official demo which... yeah, it wasn't good. But the rest of their demos blow too.  But they all wanted to continue saying it sucked because egos and shit. Even when all these good demos came out, they kept saying it sounded like a cheap distortion pedal going into a practice amp.  Same thing happened with the Badlander. Not to mention all the tube purists that have the preconceived notion that these would suck JUST because the input stage is solid state.

Honestly, I'd wait. These things are probably gonna be on backorder for awhile. It took almost 2 months for these to finally get out to customers after the initial release date.


----------



## BenjaminW

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Man this thing sounds great for getting those early EVH tones. Especially paired with an EVH cab.



Brb depleting my bank account for an Iconic now.


----------



## narad

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Man this thing sounds great for getting those early EVH tones. Especially paired with an EVH cab.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the clarification. There's people that swear up and down that this was the Amptweaker head, but glad you cleared it up. And I was just curious about the 40w ever since you brought it up in that Friedman interview.




I like how a couple of youtuber type guys are trying to stand by their premature decisions that these sounded shitty, when this demo sounds better than anything any of them have ever put up on their channels.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Well I’ll be…

I am not quite at the level of hatred for the 5150 on a whole, but I am incredibly sick and tired of it’s tone, and it has fallen quite a lot IMO over time tonewise. 

Some of these clips of the Iconic though, straight up sound excellent. The DanLeal clips especially. I first thought the Iconic sounded preboosted, but that doesn’t seem quite right now. Sounds similar to what a typical boost would be doing, but more pleasant to my ears. 

And I know you can’t gauge feel from a clip, but I’m hearing a little bit of that quick, really up front kind of attack you get with a Mesa Mark series amp, but 5150 everything else. 

I seriously had no or negative expectations from this amp, and I’m about as impressed as I can be from clips without hands on experience. 

Hats off to the James Brown and the crew at EVH. I haven’t been interested in any 5150 variant in over a decade, but I am definitely liking the Iconic.


----------



## bigsimpin

technomancer said:


> The switches that are rated for the voltages involved are physically too big to fit. If you didn't want a power indicator you might be able to fit one of the 3 position standby / off / on switches in there, but those are expensive so why would they do that from a business standpoint?



Good point, why do that when they could just raise the price without making any changes? Man I think i'm getting the hang of this whole business thing 

Seriously though, from these more recent clips and amptweaker's posts here i'm really liking what I'm hearing/reading and developing a keen interest in this new version.


----------



## USMarine75

Of course mine will arrive while I’m away on business for at least a month


----------



## Werecow

narad said:


> I like how a couple of youtuber type guys are trying to stand by their premature decisions that these sounded shitty, when this demo sounds better than anything any of them have ever put up on their channels.


That's generally how being a youtuber works. You hold on to an extreme opinion for a while (drawing drama clicks), then you release a video (with accompanying dramatic thumbnail) entitled I WAS WRONG, drawing yet more drama clicks. It's all so annoying.


----------



## USMarine75

Oh look what resurfaced…



Also… Misha - the world’s worst brand ambassador. Here’s my signature amp… but I only use it as a power amp for my Axe FX for stage sound - the live sound is Axe FX DI to the board. Wow how could that kind of solid endorsement fail?


----------



## Gmork

I hope santa brings me one. I want it. Also id like to hear it with the res/lows cranked.


----------



## technomancer

USMarine75 said:


> Oh look what resurfaced…
> 
> 
> 
> Also… Misha - the world’s worst brand ambassador. Here’s my signature amp… but I only use it as a power amp for my Axe FX for stage sound - the live sound is Axe FX DI to the board. Wow how could that kind of solid endorsement fail?




Don't forget the "well it's not really my signature amp, my name's not on it" when the whole China / USA stickering thing was going on here 

(don't care enough about Peavey to watch the video)


----------



## CanserDYI

technomancer said:


> Don't forget the "well it's not really my signature amp, my name's not on it" when the whole China / USA stickering thing was going on here
> 
> (don't care enough about Peavey to watch the video)


If you care about LOL's, watch the video hahaha its a nightmare.


----------



## narad

USMarine75 said:


> Oh look what resurfaced…
> 
> 
> 
> Also… Misha - the world’s worst brand ambassador. Here’s my signature amp… but I only use it as a power amp for my Axe FX for stage sound - the live sound is Axe FX DI to the board. Wow how could that kind of solid endorsement fail?




I love this guy. Very opinionated, but usually on my side of the issue. He also is just like this miniatures painter guy:


----------



## USMarine75

Gmork said:


> I hope santa brings me one. I want it. Also id like to hear it with the res/lows cranked.



Curious @amptweaker ’s thoughts, but I’m interested in trying this gizmo with it…


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

technomancer said:


> Don't forget the "well it's not really my signature amp, my name's not on it" when the whole China / USA stickering thing was going on here
> 
> (don't care enough about Peavey to watch the video)


Lmao. Where are the factory photos, anyways? Can’t stand blowhard liars who are grifting for more money to buy watches and fancy cars.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

@BadSeed 's review.

Sorry guys, he hates it. Cancel your preorders.


----------



## technomancer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> @BadSeed 's review.
> 
> Sorry guys, he hates it. Cancel your preorders.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> @BadSeed 's review.
> 
> Sorry guys, he hates it. Cancel your preorders.





HAHAHAHAHAHAHA! That angle and "review" IS SO FAMILIAR.

(Iconic looks a wee bit wider and taller than the Peavey. Cool.)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MASS DEFECT said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHA! That angle and "review" IS SO FAMILIAR.
> 
> (Iconic looks a wee bit wider and taller than the Peavey. Cool.)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Still sounds like a shitty practice amp to me



EDIT: If you want a jerry-rigged comparison between this and the 6505II


----------



## USMarine75

technomancer said:


> Don't forget the "well it's not really my signature amp, my name's not on it" when the whole China / USA stickering thing was going on here
> 
> (don't care enough about Peavey to watch the video)



Its worth watching from a business / branding standpoint. As in, how not to do business and branding 

TLDR - HP and son ask an employee who got a better job offer not to quit then lays him off a couple months later (but they do rehire him as a temp/contractor for less money).


----------



## GreatGreen

USMarine75 said:


> Its worth watching from a business / branding standpoint. As in, how not to do business and branding
> 
> TLDR - HP and son ask an employee who got a better job offer not to quit then lays him off a couple months later (but they do rehire him as a temp/contractor for less money).



Yeah that was what made me the angriest.

Also the part where HP's son was inhumanly out of touch about hearing an employee say "I like this company but I'm not sure about its future due to plants literally closing all around me, my coworkers getting fired, and my hours getting cut. I want to be supportive but I'm nervous and apprehensive about the company"...

...and he responded later in a camera comment with "I can't believe our workers can't see our vision" or some other despicable tone-deaf horse shit. Hey asshole, MAYBE your workers might share your ~precious vision~ if you gave them the slightest bit of hope or financial incentive for that instead of crashing their worlds around them constantly for the past several years. I get that it's business and you're not exactly swimming in payroll budget to doll out but are you really so dense that you're genuinely dumbfounded when you learn that your employees don't share the same feelings about _your own family business _when you barely pay them enough to survive and they know they could get canned at basically any time though zero fault of their own?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Those dickheads talk the one guy out of going elsewhere for more money, because I think his wife was out of work or had one day less. Then, once they do, they fire then rehire them, but at less than previous amounts of money. Fuck Peavey. I hope these “(sort of) new and (very slightly) improved” versions are priced higher so they tank.


----------



## Emperoff

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> @BadSeed 's review.
> 
> Sorry guys, he hates it. Cancel your preorders.




That was fucking genius


----------



## BigViolin

Really, thanks Kyle.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Kyle has become one of my go to demo guys in just a few months. Love his sense of humor too.


----------



## Hollowway

USMarine75 said:


> Oh look what resurfaced…
> 
> 
> 
> Also… Misha - the world’s worst brand ambassador. Here’s my signature amp… but I only use it as a power amp for my Axe FX for stage sound - the live sound is Axe FX DI to the board. Wow how could that kind of solid endorsement fail?



Yeah, what’s the story there? Misha said he’s using it “the way [he] designed it, which is as a power amp for the Axe Fx.” So is that true? Or is he just saying it to make it sound like he really did it that way, when in fact it meant it to work as a full amp? Either way, I can’t imagine anyone wanting one after he says that either the preamp isn’t worth using, or that no one paid any attention to the design of the preamp, because it was never made to be used in the first place. How Peavey expects to sell a high gain head to people who only care about preamp gain, while simultaneously having the designer say they never intended anyone to use the preamp is beyond me. 

And this is the second video I’ve seen from KDH. The Gibson vs Dean vs regular guy video was the first. I LOVE this guy!


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, what’s the story there? Misha said he’s using it “the way [he] designed it, which is as a power amp for the Axe Fx.” So is that true? Or is he just saying it to make it sound like he really did it that way, when in fact it meant it to work as a full amp? Either way, I can’t imagine anyone wanting one after he says that either the preamp isn’t worth using, or that no one paid any attention to the design of the preamp, because it was never made to be used in the first place. How Peavey expects to sell a high gain head to people who only care about preamp gain, while simultaneously having the designer say they never intended anyone to use the preamp is beyond me.
> 
> And this is the second video I’ve seen from KDH. The Gibson vs Dean vs regular guy video was the first. I LOVE this guy!


Misha also told people he’d get factory photos to prove it was made MIA, then just hoped the idea would fade away.


----------



## Hollowway

Someone bring me up to speed on badseed and that review of the iconic. Is it funny because he’s a peavey endorser, so he obviously wouldn’t like the iconic? Or is it because he’s judging it strictly by it’s looks? I’m out of the loop here.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Hollowway said:


> Someone bring me up to speed on badseed and that review of the iconic. Is it funny because he’s a peavey endorser, so he obviously wouldn’t like the iconic? Or is it because he’s judging it strictly by it’s looks? I’m out of the loop here.



Making fun of certain people (Possibly a certain youtuber) for jumping the gun and saying the amp sucks just by judging the initial EVH Gear demo.


----------



## Hollowway

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Misha also told people he’d get factory photos to prove it was made MIA, then just hoped the idea would fade away.


Wow. I get that people need to make money, but there’s so much shiftiness with some of these endorsements people make. I think maybe having integrity wouldn’t necessarily help in the short term, but in the long term it would really up your worth as an endorsing artist.


----------



## Hollowway

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Making fun of certain people (Possibly a certain youtuber) for jumping the gun and saying the amp sucks just by judging the initial EVH Gear demo.


Ohhhh, gotcha. I’m gonna follow him. I like some of the videos I’m seeing.


----------



## Emperoff

Hollowway said:


> Wow. I get that people need to make money, but there’s so much shiftiness with some of these endorsements people make. I think maybe having integrity wouldn’t necessarily help in the short term, but in the long term it would really up your worth as an endorsing artist.



Problem is people has very short memory, so "long term" may not be as long as people think.

Misha, Merrow, Nolly... They all had endorsement clusterfucks. They all have been involved with shitty companies that scammed people, defending them fiercely and then disappearing with shit started raining. It happened here, and probably in some other places as well.

Nolly was probably the smartest, since he quickly detached from those endorsements as soon as things went south.


----------



## BadSeed

Kyle Jordan said:


> Kyle has become one of my go to demo guys in just a few months. Love his sense of humor too.


Appreciate you


----------



## BadSeed

Hers a quick clip of my iconic. Full video up tomorrow


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

BadSeed said:


> Hers a quick clip of my iconic. Full video up tomorrow




I haven't clicked the video yet but I can already tell it sucks.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Yeah, where is the click baity video title? Hmmmph.


----------



## narad

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> @BadSeed 's review.
> 
> Sorry guys, he hates it. Cancel your preorders.




Well played, Kyle. Well played.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

Boy, it sounds GREAT with that cab!!!!


----------



## Hollowway

MASS DEFECT said:


> Boy, it sounds GREAT with that cab!!!!



Yeah. I love that channel one tone. Very nice for the “cleaner” channel to get that gainy.

It’s interesting that at the end he said “seasons players will be disappointed because it’s missing some of the nuances…” And that if a “kid” had this it would be the best thing that every happened to them.

To me, these guys are all tripping over themselves to rationalize why this is priced at $900 instead of $1900. They figure it’s got to be missing something, tone-wise. It’s not a “kid” amp. It’s $900. It doesn’t have 3 channels, which may keep the price down. And it’s being released at an awesome price. I don’t know why we, as players, can’t be happy about having a $900 amp that sounds awesome.

Maybe I’m missing something here, but I have yet to see why people don’t think the tone of this can keep up with the 5153 or others. Idk what he’s on about these “nuances” to the tone, but that sounds like emperor’s new clothes BS.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Not exactly a fan of the combo here. I want to hear his half stack demo. 

That said, 10:46 is a golden moment.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Hollowway said:


> Yeah. I love that channel one tone. Very nice for the “cleaner” channel to get that gainy.
> 
> It’s interesting that at the end he said “seasons players will be disappointed because it’s missing some of the nuances…” And that if a “kid” had this it would be the best thing that every happened to them.
> 
> To me, these guys are all tripping over themselves to rationalize why this is priced at $900 instead of $1900. They figure it’s got to be missing something, tone-wise. It’s not a “kid” amp. It’s $900. It doesn’t have 3 channels, which may keep the price down. And it’s being released at an awesome price. I don’t know why we, as players, can’t be happy about having a $900 amp that sounds awesome.
> 
> Maybe I’m missing something here, but I have yet to see why people don’t think the tone of this can keep up with the 5153 or others. Idk what he’s on about these “nuances” to the tone, but that sounds like emperor’s new clothes BS.



Gotta justify those 2K+ spending choices somehow.


----------



## technomancer

Eh Chippy literally owns every amp known to man that does 80s and calls it like he hears it and doesn't try to justify anything  He's owned and dumped $3k+ amps for the same reasons because he didn't like them, he just usually does it quietly so he doesn't annoy fanboys and have to deal with a million idiots complaining because he didn't like their holy grail amp.

I'm hoping he does full comparison clips since he owns all of the 100w EVH amps (and I mean all 5150, 5150II, III, IIIS, IIIS EL34). That said he obviously won't be commenting on how it does death metal tones and uber modern high gain, so his take will be different than somebody looking for that.


----------



## USMarine75

Kyle Jordan said:


> Not exactly a fan of the combo here. I want to hear his half stack demo.
> 
> That said, 10:46 is a golden moment.




I can’t watch his vids they make my tummy hurt. I tried. Someone tldr it for me.


----------



## Emperoff

BadSeed said:


> Hers a quick clip of my iconic. Full video up tomorrow




Sounds like a sthitty priactice amp. I'll pass


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USMarine75 said:


> I can’t watch his vids they make my tummy hurt. I tried. Someone tldr it for me.



Sounded decent considering it's a shitty stock speaker. Ola preferred the green channel cranked over the red channel.


----------



## BadSeed

I can't wait to make a blind comparison video with a bunch of other 5150 series amps and see what people think without using their eyes. I have a feeling a lot of people will feel stupid, or double down on their hot takes.


----------



## drb

BadSeed said:


> I can't wait to make a blind comparison video with a bunch of other 5150 series amps and see what people think without using their eyes. I have a feeling a lot of people will feel stupid, or double down on their hot takes.



All of the variations sound excellent, I'd really enjoy this to see if I had any personal bias and perhaps discover that I prefer something that I don't own (yet).


----------



## Kyle Jordan

BadSeed said:


> I can't wait to make a blind comparison video with a bunch of other 5150 series amps and see what people think without using their eyes. I have a feeling a lot of people will feel stupid, or double down on their hot takes.



Can't wait.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

Ola's video showed how the noise gate works. Seems like it is not as effective as the one in the Invective. It had a hard time taming down the supposedly *not as high gain* Solar pickups even with the knob almost full. 

Burn also thickens the amp substantially. Nice.


----------



## CanserDYI

Can anyone tell the weight of the Iconic Combo? I had to slice up my 6505+ Combo because it was ~70 pounds. If this gets it closer to like 50 i'll be happy with that.


----------



## Hollowway

Emperoff said:


> Sounds like a sthitty priactice amp. I'll pass


Joking or serious? I can't tell in this thread who is joking and who is serious. Seriously. 

What do people mean that it sounds like a shitty practice amp? In the videos comparing them side by side with the block letter and III, they all sound super close. To mean the III sounds darker, but otherwise I go back and forth with which I like better. I see in your profile that you don't use 5150s, lol, so I'm assuming that you don't like the 5150 tone in general. But what I'm trying to figure out is if I'm missing something in how this sounds compared to a III or block letter. Because to me they don't sound qualitatively different.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

Proper scooped as hell Death Metal chugs.


----------



## Hollowway

technomancer said:


> Eh Chippy literally owns every amp known to man that does 80s and calls it like he hears it and doesn't try to justify anything  He's owned and dumped $3k+ amps for the same reasons because he didn't like them, he just usually does it quietly so he doesn't annoy fanboys and have to deal with a million idiots complaining because he didn't like their holy grail amp.
> 
> I'm hoping he does full comparison clips since he owns all of the 100w EVH amps (and I mean all 5150, 5150II, III, IIIS, IIIS EL34). That said he obviously won't be commenting on how it does death metal tones and uber modern high gain, so his take will be different than somebody looking for that.


Yeah, I would like to hear some side-by-sides with the III doing death metal. Live in room, or mic'd but not post processed like Ola does. (Because if I could do what Ola does in post I'd just plug into a potato and make it sound awesome.)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, I would like to hear some side-by-sides with the III doing death metal. Live in room, or mic'd but not post processed like Ola does. (Because if I could do what Ola does in post I'd just plug into a potato and make it sound awesome.)



Perfect timing, scroll up.  Not an AB comparison, but yeah.


----------



## Hollowway

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Perfect timing, scroll up.  Not an AB comparison, but yeah.


Yeah, I saw that right as I posted mine.  Ideally I'd get a side by side, but yeah, that shows some nice death metal. 
I'm impressed with this thing. I feel like I'm in the minority here, but this covers VH, DM, and even clanky periphery sounds, it appears. I hope it doesn't have a hair trigger MV, so I can use it at home without it getting insanely loud, though. I love the dry tone, and how not-dark it is.


----------



## Kyle Jordan




----------



## Emperoff

Hollowway said:


> Joking or serious? I can't tell in this thread who is joking and who is serious. Seriously.
> 
> What do people mean that it sounds like a shitty practice amp? In the videos comparing them side by side with the block letter and III, they all sound super close. To mean the III sounds darker, but otherwise I go back and forth with which I like better. I see in your profile that you don't use 5150s, lol, so I'm assuming that you don't like the 5150 tone in general. But what I'm trying to figure out is if I'm missing something in how this sounds compared to a III or block letter. Because to me they don't sound qualitatively different.



Joking, obviously!

C'mon we're running the same Luis Torres jokes for two pages already, and even Kyle made a video trolling (maybe you missed it?). Tagging @BadSeed anyway just in case he thought I was serious 

About what people refer as shitty practice amp tones, ask them. I am the kind of dude that thinks everything sounds awesome nowadays and gear doesn't really matter much anymore, so I'm not the best person to answer that...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Emperoff said:


> Joking, obviously!
> 
> C'mon we're running the same Luis Torres jokes for two pages already, and even Kyle made a video trolling (maybe you missed it?). Tagging @BadSeed anyway just in case he thought I was serious
> 
> About what people refer as shitty practice amp tones, ask them. I am the kind of dude that thinks everything sounds awesome nowadays and gear doesn't really matter much anymore, so I'm not the best person to answer that...



I think people hear the more scooped, brighter sound of the Iconic (which could also be because people set the presence too high, it's supposed to be a wider range on the knob) and think it's a solid state amp because of that.

or you know, just see that V1 isn't tube and come to shitty conclusions.  Curious how these people also feel about preamps like the Rocktron Piranha, Marshall JMP-1, and ADA MP1?


----------



## USMarine75

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I think people hear the more scooped, brighter sound of the Iconic (which could also be because people set the presence too high, it's supposed to be a wider range on the knob) and think it's a solid state amp because of that.
> 
> or you know, just see that V1 isn't tube and come to shitty conclusions.  Curious how these people also feel about preamps like the Rocktron Piranha, Marshall JMP-1, and ADA MP1?



My fav are people that say it sounds like shit. Then you ask if they preferred the original 5150 and they’re like no I hate the 5150 sound altogether. Dafuq?


----------



## Emperoff

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I think people hear the more scooped, brighter sound of the Iconic (which could also be because people set the presence too high, it's supposed to be a wider range on the knob) and think it's a solid state amp because of that.
> 
> or you know, just see that V1 isn't tube and come to shitty conclusions.  Curious how these people also feel about preamps like the Rocktron Piranha, Marshall JMP-1, and ADA MP1?



I find super funny that all the internet rage about things like the KSR Ceres, or Amptweaker Tight Metal Pro suddendly doesn't apply to this amp. Those don't use tubes and are renowned for "sounding like a tube amp" (which honestly in the case of the Ceres I strongly disagree).

So why do SS pedal preamps into a tube poweramp sound awesome, but an actual hybrid tube/ss preamp doesn't?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USMarine75 said:


> My fav are people that say it sounds like shit. Then you ask if they preferred the original 5150 and they’re like no I hate the 5150 sound altogether. Dafuq?



...Wow. 



Emperoff said:


> I find super funny that all the internet rage about things like the KSR Ceres, or Amptweaker Tight Metal Pro suddendly doesn't apply to this amp. Those don't use tubes and are renowned for "sounding like a tube amp" (which honestly in the case of the Ceres I strongly disagree).
> 
> So why do SS pedal preamps into a tube poweramp sound awesome, but an actual hybrid tube/ss preamp doesn't?



AND ITS DESIGNED BY THE SAME VERY MAN THAT MADE THE AMPTWEAKER PEDALS. 

I'm 100% under the impression that most people have no clue what makes a tube amp sound like a tube amp.


----------



## Hollowway

Emperoff said:


> Joking, obviously!
> 
> C'mon we're running the same Luis Torres jokes for two pages already, and even Kyle made a video trolling (maybe you missed it?). Tagging @BadSeed anyway just in case he thought I was serious
> 
> About what people refer as shitty practice amp tones, ask them. I am the kind of dude that thinks everything sounds awesome nowadays and gear doesn't really matter much anymore, so I'm not the best person to answer that...


Oh, lol, I’m an idiot. I can’t stand Torres’s videos, so I didn’t watch it, but I’ll have to check it out.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Hollowway said:


> Oh, lol, I’m an idiot. I can’t stand Torres’s videos, so I didn’t watch it, but I’ll have to check it out.



Here you go



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> @BadSeed 's review.
> 
> Sorry guys, he hates it. Cancel your preorders.


----------



## Emperoff

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ...Wow.
> 
> AND ITS DESIGNED BY THE SAME VERY MAN THAT MADE THE AMPTWEAKER PEDALS.
> 
> I'm 100% under the impression that most people have no clue what makes a tube amp sound like a tube amp.



Again, what's funny is that not having a tube in V1 makes the attack snappier, tighter. Isn't that what every-fucking-body buying a 5150 is looking for? Isn't that why people put a Tubescreamer as a first gain stage (*before* *V1*) anyway? 

You know, is not like original 5150's are known for their warm and juicy tube feel 



Hollowway said:


> Oh, lol, I’m an idiot. I can’t stand Torres’s videos, so I didn’t watch it



Well, that means you're definetely not an idiot


----------



## CanserDYI

Speaking of Torres, anyone notice he was featured on Rate or Roast with fluff i think yesterday, and fluff totally didnt recognize him? Found that pretty funny.


----------



## Hollowway

Well, that was a mistake. I just watched that Torres video. The guy really doesn’t know much, and just likes to brag about his collection while speaking confirmation bias the whole time.


----------



## Emperoff

Hollowway said:


> Well, that was a mistake. I just watched that Torres video. The guy really doesn’t know much, and just likes to brag about his collection while speaking confirmation bias the whole time.



That pretty much sums it up. Add the vertical angle with his face covering 75% of the screen and you have it.


----------



## GreatGreen

MASS DEFECT said:


> Proper scooped as hell Death Metal chugs.




Jee zus. Brutal. Wow.

Also are your TMB controls on 10, 0, 10? Hah nice.


----------



## amptweaker

USMarine75 said:


> Curious @amptweaker ’s thoughts, but I’m interested in trying this gizmo with it…
> 
> View attachment 101325


Depending on your speaker choice, just about any amp can benefit from a little less sizzle and the DeFizzerator works well for that in the loop....I don't think the Iconic is harsh, but just that everybody who's done videos has been turning the Presence up where they're used to going with the other 5150's.....it's a lot of presence at 2:00. 

Like I'd said on a Youtube video, I used a rev. audio like our current popular EVH 5150 III 50W, while the 100W heads have always continued to use the audio taper I had on the original 5150. It was actually a mistake in the first place and didn't work until you got to 1:00, but once Ed was happy with it, I sure wasn't going to change that pot.


----------



## cardinal

Oh man Ola's vid of the combo has me about to order a head. Damn that thing sounds good.


----------



## amptweaker

MASS DEFECT said:


> Ola's video showed how the noise gate works. Seems like it is not as effective as the one in the Invective. It had a hard time taming down the supposedly *not as high gain* Solar pickups even with the knob almost full.
> 
> Burn also thickens the amp substantially. Nice.


It's tough to remove the hum a guitar picks up when you're sitting right next to the power transformer....there's other videos where the player is out in front of the amp, and it's much quieter with the gate up. This gate reduces the hiss in the amp by a lot, but we didn't want it to completely change the note decays. And it automatically goes off when you switch over to the clean channel....which is a benefit over having a pedal in the loop.


----------



## amptweaker

CanserDYI said:


> Can anyone tell the weight of the Iconic Combo? I had to slice up my 6505+ Combo because it was ~70 pounds. If this gets it closer to like 50 i'll be happy with that.


53 lbs on the combo.
James B


----------



## amptweaker

Emperoff said:


> Joking, obviously!
> 
> C'mon we're running the same Luis Torres jokes for two pages already, and even Kyle made a video trolling (maybe you missed it?). Tagging @BadSeed anyway just in case he thought I was serious
> 
> About what people refer as shitty practice amp tones, ask them. I am the kind of dude that thinks everything sounds awesome nowadays and gear doesn't really matter much anymore, so I'm not the best person to answer that...



I tell you what, when I was a kid in the late 70's there was NOTHING on the market you could buy that sounded like the records. Now the worst sounding pawn shop amp out there kills what I could buy back then. 
James Brown
EVH Principle Design Engineer


----------



## TheBlackBard

Yeah Kyle Bull was already my favorite YT'er regarding amp reviews, and now he firmly pushed himself a thousand miles higher when he took that jab at a certain dipshit that doesn't mic his amps and records with a shitty cell phone. That guy would be better off using himself as a test subject for trials involving eradicating hemorrhoids with various sizes of prickly pears. Fuck him right to hell, especially for his homophobic comments that I wasn't aware of till recently.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

TheBlackBard said:


> Yeah Kyle Bull was already my favorite YT'er regarding amp reviews, and now he firmly pushed himself a thousand miles higher when he took that jab at a certain dipshit that doesn't mic his amps and records with a shitty cell phone. That guy would be better off using himself as a test subject for trials involving eradicating hemorrhoids with various sizes of prickly pears. Fuck him right to hell, especially for his homophobic comments that I wasn't aware of till recently.


...Shit I forgot about that. I think it was @Gmork that told me about that but then I forgot.


----------



## TheBlackBard

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> ...Shit I forgot about that. I think it was @Gmork that told me about that but then I forgot.




It was Gmork, because that's right about the time I started following his channel, and that awesome guy (Gmork) got me into pedal based rigs. @BadSeed and @Gmork both, IMO, the best Youtubers in their respective spaces.


----------



## Hollowway

TheBlackBard said:


> Yeah Kyle Bull was already my favorite YT'er regarding amp reviews, and now he firmly pushed himself a thousand miles higher when he took that jab at a certain dipshit that doesn't mic his amps and records with a shitty cell phone. That guy would be better off using himself as a test subject for trials involving eradicating hemorrhoids with various sizes of prickly pears. Fuck him right to hell, especially for his homophobic comments that I wasn't aware of till recently.


Seriously? JFC. I guess it shouldn't come as a shock that a dumbass has dumbass views on the world.


----------



## cardinal

Badseed's demo is killer as well. The Iconic seems to absolutely rip.


----------



## Hollowway

cardinal said:


> Badseed's demo is killer as well. The Iconic seems to absolutely rip.


You're probably thinking along the same lines I am - it's not dark, it's got SS in V1, and it's dry sounding. This should be GREAT for 8 strings.


----------



## Emperoff

Hollowway said:


> You're probably thinking along the same lines I am - it's not dark, it's got SS in V1, and it's dry sounding. This should be GREAT for 8 strings.



Ok, so we finally know from which secret amp this ampsim was based off:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## USMarine75

Aww c’mon, dammit!


----------



## CanserDYI

Y'all know I'm just going to throw a V30 in it. Idk why I'm even asking about what speaker is in it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

CanserDYI said:


> Y'all know I'm just going to throw a V30 in it. Idk why I'm even asking about what speaker is in it.



It's a difference between close-micing and phone micing, but it seems like the Greenback made it noticeably tighter.


----------



## youngthrasher9

Honestly, I may have to pick up one of these and possibly the new orange super crush, and sell my triple rectifier. I miss my 5150 esque tones and a brighter presence sweep was pretty much the only thing I though the older ones were missing.


----------



## Decapitated

Hollowway said:


> Seriously? JFC. I guess it shouldn't come as a shock that a dumbass has dumbass views on the world.


Out of the loop - who is that? EDIT - oh, ok, now I know who it is.


----------



## technomancer

And this is why you want Chippy to do comparison vids for 80s / VH tones


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Decapitated said:


> Out of the loop - who is that?



Someone that can afford tens of thousands of dollars in gear but can't be assed to spend $300 on a mic and interface.


technomancer said:


> And this is why you want Chippy to do comparison vids for 80s / VH tones
> 
> View attachment 101366



If there's one thing I wish they did with the Iconic (along with a switch to turn off the Variac, if possible), it's putting the logos behind the grill like on the Peaveys.


----------



## Decapitated

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Someone that can afford tens of thousands of dollars in gear but can't be assed to spend $300 on a mic and interface.


YeAh wEll, that's jUst LikE YoUr OpInIoN BRO.


----------



## Mourguitars

After watching all the Vids even tho im not in the market for a new amp.....

This Amp rocks , great price point and is a no brainer....Buy It , it has great features even tho we all wish more

This amp delivers .....my 2 cents

Mike


----------



## USMarine75

technomancer said:


> And this is why you want Chippy to do comparison vids for 80s / VH tones
> 
> View attachment 101366



Nice starter kit…


----------



## Matt08642

technomancer said:


> And this is why you want Chippy to do comparison vids for 80s / VH tones
> 
> View attachment 101366



I know it's the 5150 font from Eddie's guitar on the Iconic, but man I like the font on the Peaveys/Fender corner logos more.


----------



## Deadpool_25

Matt08642 said:


> I know it's the 5150 font from Eddie's guitar on the Iconic, but man I like the font on the Peaveys/Fender corner logos more.



Agree. I don’t like the new font as much either.

Also, and I realize just how nit-picky this stuff is, the front and back panel are too easy to see through. Looks so weird to me.

/shrug


----------



## Deadpool_25

technomancer said:


> And this is why you want Chippy to do comparison vids for 80s / VH tones
> 
> View attachment 101366



50w heads not pictured. Lame.


----------



## technomancer

Deadpool_25 said:


> 50w heads are Lame.



Fixed that for you


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

James Brown talking about the Iconic speakers.


----------



## cmpxchg

maybe this amp primarily exists to fill a hole in the EVH pricing lineup, but of course James Brown built another great amp. why would anyone bet against that at this point


----------



## BadSeed

I've had the amp for a couple days so it's still a honeymoon period. However, I think it punches well above it's weight in tone and features.

It's very much in the 5150 family, but I'd say the mids are more relaxed by a tad and the presence seems to come on faster with a sweet spot between 11-12 o'clock on the dial. The amp is definitely bright, but so are the other evh variants if you push them.

If anything, this is the tightest 5150 amp of the bunch, but I certainly wouldn't describe it as a solid state feel. I find myself on the green overdrive channel with a boost out front and totally digging what's coming out of the speakers.

Plenty of low end, but the low mids do not seem quite as full. This probably lends to the tightness and punchy nature of the amp, as there aren't as many lower or low mid frequencies to keep on check.

James brown mentioned to me the green channel with overdrive switch on is meant to sound like the blue channel of the regular 5150 iii and I can hear that. It's more open and less nasal than the green channel on the Peavey variant. Mich tighter as well.

The red channel isn't my thing, but it hasn't been my thing on any of the evh amps. Lots of compression and over the top gain, although less gain than say the standard 5150iii. Mids are a bit clanky and this channel sounds a tad hollow, overall. I could definitely see it appealing to 80's shredded types, though.

Noise gate is meh. Gates some preamp hiss but not so much your signal, doesn't clamp down like a gate out front of the amp. Reminds me of the Jsx noise gate.

The burn is a nice function if you want a clean boost to fatten the amp up. Can really push the red channel over the top and fatten it at the same time.

For $900, it seems like a no brainer for someone in the market for a brand new, feature filled amp from a reputable company at yesterday's prices. I think it's a win and accomplishes exactly what it set out to do.


----------



## BadSeed

Also, I still have the cab on preorder through sweetwater. I think I should cancel it, as i really don't even have room for it at this point, but maybe I can try and source the speaker or a combo to see how it stacks up if you guys are really interested.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

BadSeed said:


> Also, I still have the cab on preorder through sweetwater. I think I should cancel it, as i really don't even have room for it at this point, but maybe I can try and source the speaker or a combo to see how it stacks up if you guys are really interested.



Maybe @amptweaker can hook you up?


----------



## ATRguitar91

BadSeed said:


> Also, I still have the cab on preorder through sweetwater. I think I should cancel it, as i really don't even have room for it at this point, but maybe I can try and source the speaker or a combo to see how it stacks up if you guys are really interested.


If the option is more or less 5150 content from you, I think you know the answer!

I'm eagerly awaiting the 5150 shootout.


----------



## Deadpool_25

technomancer said:


> Fixed that for you


----------



## BenjaminW

Matt08642 said:


> I know it's the 5150 font from Eddie's guitar on the Iconic, but man I like the font on the Peaveys/Fender corner logos more.


I don't see why there was a reason to change the font.


----------



## CanserDYI

Still really salty about the dials being on the top of the combo....this was supposed to be the bottom of a small desk stack...now what am I to do? STAND UP LIKE A PEASANT?


----------



## Decapitated




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Decapitated said:


>




Remember only a few days ago when almost everyone thought this sounded like a Marshall MG15?

Good times... 

EDIT: Some people still think that's how a MG15 sounds.


----------



## BenjaminW

Decapitated said:


>



If the Mona Lisa could have sound, is this what it would sound like?


----------



## Deadpool_25

@technomancer 
Actually I’d probably want the 100w 5150 if it wasn’t as wide as my living room.


----------



## USMarine75

All y’all hating on the cheap stock speakers are seriously giving me flashbacks to 1992.


----------



## LCW

Matt08642 said:


> I know it's the 5150 font from Eddie's guitar on the Iconic, but man I like the font on the Peaveys/Fender corner logos more.



I find it close to the 5150 studio’s logo, just a bit thicker.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

LCW said:


> I find it close to the 5150 studio’s logo, just a bit thicker.
> 
> View attachment 101389



I am leaning more towards the guitar myself.







Unless James wants to come in and clarify.


----------



## Emperoff

Word on the street is practice amp sales are skyrocketing after the release of this amp.


----------



## MASS DEFECT




----------



## Hollowway

Man, I know I'm starting to sound like a fan boy, but I REALLY dig the way James approached this. I haven't seen any decision that seems sketchy or rationalized.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MASS DEFECT said:


> View attachment 101391



Silly James, don't you know replacing all the parts of the amp that have nothing to do with the actual gain staging of the amp, with solid state components, will make it sound like a terrible solid state amp? Obviously you should have listened to places like... Facebook and youtube... that know better. OBIOUSLY the input stage and the FX loop are CRITIAL to that warm, uncompressed tube warmth the 5150 series is known for.


----------



## USMarine75

Watched the Torres video. Jeez I just can’t get past his disingenuous laughter for effect. I was talking to my boy hehe and I’m just like no bruh hehe no. 



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>




I actually watched this one. Well, I FFWD through the speaker change. I have to say… with the speaker swap I thought it sounded 9/10 at least. I guarantee if it said MesaBarbara or Fortin or some other fad builder-of-the-month name (re: Diamond) they'd be sold out everywhere at $2k.

TLDR Too much listening with your eyes and not ears.


----------



## Hollowway

So guys, we're expecting the 80 watt head to have more bass than the 40 watt combo, right? I'm assuming that 80 is the way to go, given the small price difference, but I never know. Sometimes people love lower wattage amps (5150III) and other times people say the bigger iron in the 100 watt amps sounds better.


----------



## USMarine75

Hollowway said:


> So guys, we're expecting the 80 watt head to have more bass than the 40 watt combo, right? I'm assuming that 80 is the way to go, given the small price difference, but I never know. Sometimes people love lower wattage amps (5150III) and other times people say the bigger iron in the 100 watt amps sounds better.



Not gonna lie that combo with the upgraded speaker was killing it. But that won’t take the place of driving a quality 212 or 412. And although I love my 5150 212 combo (tighter than the head) and it has upgraded speakers (G12K100 and V30)… the 120w head driving a 412 just hits harder.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

USMarine75 said:


> All y’all hating on the cheap stock speakers are seriously giving me flashbacks to 1992.



Then, followed by the times where folks loved to recommend anything but V30s and EMGs because they were “too harsh” with a 5150. 

Good times.


----------



## Hollowway

USMarine75 said:


> Not gonna lie that combo with the upgraded speaker was killing it. But that won’t take the place of driving a quality 212 or 412. And although I love my 5150 212 combo (tighter than the head) and it has upgraded speakers (G12K100 and V30)… the 120w head driving a 412 just hits harder.


Given James's comments about the cab, I'm thinking I want to try it with the cab before I decide to not buy it. $500 is not a bad price for a cab, and the only things I have right now are a Fryette Fatbottom 4x12 with P50s and a little open back Mesa 1x12 with an Eminence. So it's not like I can't justify one more cab. Especially if this one is dialed in to sound good with the head.


----------



## narad

technomancer said:


> And this is why you want Chippy to do comparison vids for 80s / VH tones
> 
> View attachment 101366



No block letter. What a poseur.


----------



## USMarine75

Hollowway said:


> Given James's comments about the cab, I'm thinking I want to try it with the cab before I decide to not buy it. $500 is not a bad price for a cab, and the only things I have right now are a Fryette Fatbottom 4x12 with P50s and a little open back Mesa 1x12 with an Eminence. So it's not like I can't justify one more cab. Especially if this one is dialed in to sound good with the head.



FWIW I think I paid $399 or 499 for the EVH 5150 IIIS 212 cab.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## Kyle Jordan

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>




The more I'm hearing of this amp, the more I'm really liking what it's doing. I'm really hearing a tighter, more upfront thing going on with it and less of the big, soft and diffused mids thing I usually hear in 5150 types. 

I really want to see if @amptweaker has any other plans on expanding this type of hybrid preamp design. It sounds much more pleasant and cohesive to my ears than I hear with typical boosts. It's part of the tone and not just sitting on top of it or coating it.


----------



## technomancer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Silly James, don't you know replacing all the parts of the amp that have nothing to do with the actual gain staging of the amp, with solid state components, will make it sound like a terrible solid state amp? Obviously you should have listened to places like... Facebook and youtube... that know better. OBIOUSLY the input stage and the FX loop are CRITIAL to that warm, uncompressed tube warmth the 5150 series is known for.



To be fair the input stage is a critical part of what an amp sounds like so saying it has nothing to do with the gain staging is a bit ridiculous. That said I don't just discount non-tube stuff so I was more curious to see how this turned out than anything else...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

technomancer said:


> To be fair the input stage is a critical part of what an amp sounds like so saying it has nothing to do with the gain staging is a bit ridiculous. That said I don't just discount non-tube stuff so I was more curious to see how this turned out than anything else...



I exaggerated a bit, I still think claiming the amp will sound like a cheap practice amp just because the input stage is solid state is a bit more ridiculous but what do I know?


----------



## technomancer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I still think claiming the amp will sound like a cheap practice amp just because the input stage is solid state is a bit more ridiculous but what do I know?



Oh I agree completely on that, but it is definitely a critical part of an amp's voicing... I'm also not one of the "OMG ss it must suck" crew 

What's really funny are the guys that are in that camp but never play without a boost out front or an eq in the loop...


----------



## USMarine75

Unboxed it this AM. 

The cleans are 10/10. Especially dimed with the boost on. Very spanky with tons of tube compression. Reminds me of the Rockmaster preamp cleans which I think are some of the most underrated of all time. 

The green channel dimed is also fantastic. 

I like the red but need to experiment more with it. Great for legato runs with tons of sustain. 

I agree aesthetically the 5150 plate would look better inside the grill. Minor things…



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I exaggerated a bit, I still think claiming the amp will sound like a cheap practice amp just because the input stage is solid state is a bit more ridiculous but what do I know?



Solid state sucks. You need a $4k Klon in front to fix that.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USMarine75 said:


> I agree aesthetically the 5150 plate would look better inside the grill. Minor things…
> .



If it ends up being a keeper, you should test that theory out.


----------



## cardinal

Really wanting one of these. The 5152 might be my fav high gain amp but if this Iconic is like a tighter 5151, then that could be perfect.


----------



## USMarine75

cardinal said:


> Really wanting one of these. The 5152 might be my fav high gain amp but if this Iconic is like a tighter 5151, then that could be perfect.



Extremely quick 5-min impression was it did everything from heavily saturated 5153 red channel tones to dry/tight KSR/Fryette tones. I’d have to A/B against my Ares to see just how well, but it definitely has a wide palette.


----------



## SamSam

Fuck's sake, I don't need another amp. I own 3 I barely use (since I'm using modellers for gigs). But for the price it's still tempting.


----------



## Matt08642

Store near me has the 80w head in stock, no combos though. IDK if I should be going to look at gear I don't need at all that's both in stock AND affordable


----------



## Emperoff

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I exaggerated a bit, I still think claiming the amp will sound like a cheap practice amp just because the input stage is solid state is a bit more ridiculous but what do I know?



You actually exaggerated quite a lot 

The input stage is the most important tube of every tube amp. Also the Phase Inverter can hugely impact the amp's feel and response when you experiment with tubes of different types as well. I mean, 2x12AX7 small amps use just those two tubes, so go figure.

But hey, what matters is *how it sounds* and if people likes it. As I said it's the same principle as AMT SS-20 preamps (high voltage JFET on V1, tube for V2, and another hv JFET at V3). In fact my only gripe with this design is that they don't have the balls to market it as what it really is (a hybrid amp). Compare that to AMT which proudly details its hybrid design on their product website.


----------



## Hollowway

USMarine75 said:


> Unboxed it this AM.
> 
> The cleans are 10/10. Especially dimed with the boost on. Very spanky with tons of tube compression. Reminds me of the Rockmaster preamp cleans which I think are some of the most underrated of all time.
> 
> The green channel dimed is also fantastic.
> 
> I like the red but need to experiment more with it. Great for legato runs with tons of sustain.
> 
> I agree aesthetically the 5150 plate would look better inside the grill. Minor things…
> 
> 
> 
> Solid state sucks. You need a $4k Klon in front to fix that.


Did you get the cab? Too? Or what can are you running it through?


----------



## USMarine75

Hollowway said:


> Did you get the cab? Too? Or what can are you running it through?



Budda 212 PhatCab with Budda Phat 12 speakers. I guess they’re similar (rebadged?) to Eminence Wizards - 103 sensitivity, bright, and tight. Sounds great with every amp I own.

I have a Splawn 412 with V30/Creamback 65 but it’s buried behind presents for the moment lol. The rest of my cabs are in storage and I’m still waiting (18 mo!) on the backordered EVH 5153S 212 cab.


----------



## USMarine75

Hollowway said:


> Did you get the cab? Too? Or what can are you running it through?





USMarine75 said:


> Budda 212 PhatCab with Budda Phat 12 speakers. I guess they’re similar (rebadged?) to Eminence Wizards - 103 sensitivity, bright, and tight. Sounds great with every amp I own.
> 
> I have a Splawn 412 with V30/Creamback 65 but it’s buried behind presents for the moment lol. The rest of my cabs are in storage and I’m still waiting (18 mo!) on the backordered EVH 5153S 212 cab.






This is the “bedroom rig”. Rest is in living room.


----------



## Hollowway

USMarine75 said:


> View attachment 101402
> 
> 
> This is the “bedroom rig”. Rest is in living room.


Amp Jenga! 

Boy, @Deadpool_25 was not joking about how wide the iconic head is. That’s a wide boy!

Ok, next question for you guys: do we expect shops to give any sort of discount on these, or does that not normally happen with new EVH gear? I haven’t bought a new amp in yeeeeeaaaars, so I don’t know what to expect in terms of negotiating.


----------



## GreatGreen

So now that the general consensus about the Iconic is a "tighter, leaner 5150 style amp," I think it would be fun to hear it compared to something crazy expensive and also tight, like a Wizard Modern Classic or some amp like that. Could be interesting.


----------



## USMarine75

Hollowway said:


> Amp Jenga!
> 
> Boy, @Deadpool_25 was not joking about how wide the iconic head is. That’s a wide boy!
> 
> Ok, next question for you guys: do we expect shops to give any sort of discount on these, or does that not normally happen with new EVH gear? I haven’t bought a new amp in yeeeeeaaaars, so I don’t know what to expect in terms of negotiating.



Others can chime in but I got shot down for any from a bunch of places. I finally had one give me 10% (PM me) and they had free shipping.



GreatGreen said:


> So now that the general consensus about the Iconic is a "tighter, leaner 5150 style amp," I think it would be fun to hear it compared to something crazy expensive and also tight, like a Wizard Modern Classic or some amp like that. Could be interesting.



Id say more functional not leaner. Has reverb, gate, 4 voices, 1/4 power, XLR out and mute, and the best clean I think I’ve heard (IMO) in awhile from a channel switching head. Covers a lot of sonic territory too. 

And I agree I’d love to hear a blind test against a Wizard, KSR, etc. I think it’s better than people are giving it credit because of the hybrid nature.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USMarine75 said:


> Others can chime in but I got shot down for any from a bunch of places. I finally had one give me 10% (PM me) and they had free shipping.
> 
> 
> 
> Id say more functional not leaner. Has reverb, gate, 4 voices, 1/4 power, XLR out and mute, and the best clean I think I’ve heard (IMO) in awhile from a channel switching head. Covers a lot of sonic territory too.
> 
> And I agree I’d love to hear a blind test against a Wizard, KSR, etc. I think it’s better than people are giving it credit because of the hybrid nature.



I'm assuming he meant in the tone department? Compared to the 5150(II) and even a 5153 it does seem a little more lean and dry. 

I'd also like to hear it against other sub-$1000 full-sized amp heads.


----------



## CanserDYI

USMarine75 said:


> Unboxed it this AM.
> 
> The cleans are 10/10. Especially dimed with the boost on. Very spanky with tons of tube compression. Reminds me of the Rockmaster preamp cleans which I think are some of the most underrated of all time.
> 
> The green channel dimed is also fantastic.
> 
> I like the red but need to experiment more with it. Great for legato runs with tons of sustain.
> 
> I agree aesthetically the 5150 plate would look better inside the grill. Minor things…
> 
> 
> 
> Solid state sucks. You need a $4k Klon in front to fix that.


You're not helping my gas, brother.


----------



## Hollowway

@USMarine75 how does it sound at low volume? I’m wondering if I can realistically use this at home. Can you control the volume, or is it one of those amps that gets super loud at “1” on the volume.


----------



## USMarine75

Hollowway said:


> @USMarine75 how does it sound at low volume? I’m wondering if I can realistically use this at home. Can you control the volume, or is it one of those amps that gets super loud at “1” on the volume.



It has a 1/4 power setting. 

But I was using the attenuator on top and running it pretty wide open at daytime apartment volumes.


----------



## GreatGreen

USMarine75 said:


> Id say more functional not leaner. Has reverb, gate, 4 voices, 1/4 power, XLR out and mute, and the best clean I think I’ve heard (IMO) in awhile from a channel switching head. Covers a lot of sonic territory too.
> 
> And I agree I’d love to hear a blind test against a Wizard, KSR, etc. I think it’s better than people are giving it credit because of the hybrid nature.





HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm assuming he meant in the tone department? Compared to the 5150(II) and even a 5153 it does seem a little more lean and dry.
> 
> I'd also like to hear it against other sub-$1000 full-sized amp heads.



Yep when I said "tighter and leaner 5150" I meant in terms of the amp's tone and feel relative to the other 5150's. It's definitely a fully featured amp.

I think I like the Iconic. All the clips online I've heard are making it sound like it's in a middle ground between a standard 5150 and the classic Brown Sound. It's very cool I think.


----------



## CanserDYI

Hollowway said:


> @USMarine75 how does it sound at low volume? I’m wondering if I can realistically use this at home. Can you control the volume, or is it one of those amps that gets super loud at “1” on the volume.


If it's anything like it's origins and 6505 counterparts, they will sound great at low volumes, just finding that on the dial before getting yelled at....yeah that's another thing.


----------



## BadSeed

I'll just leave this here....


----------



## Deadpool_25

BadSeed said:


> I'll just leave this here....
> View attachment 101407


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

BadSeed said:


> I'll just leave this here....
> View attachment 101407


No Peavey 5150II?


----------



## youngthrasher9

BadSeed said:


> I'll just leave this here....
> View attachment 101407


Holy Jesus Kyle


----------



## Emperoff

Man, those 100W 5150 III heads are friggin' huge.


----------



## Deadpool_25

Emperoff said:


> Man, those 100W 5150 III heads are friggin' huge.



Exactly! Damn things are just being unreasonable imo.


----------



## Deadpool_25

Dumple Stilzkin said:


> No Peavey 5150II?



No 100w stealth either. /dismiss

P.S. And you guys give _me_ shit?! Bah. BAH I SAY!


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

I'm pretty content with my 50 watt 5153 6l6, but these damn clips are making me want another 5150 to add to the mix. Hell I don't mind solid state at all, let the fools complain about stupid shit.


----------



## Werecow

Emperoff said:


> Man, those 100W 5150 III heads are friggin' huge.


What you don't see in photos often is that they're actually really deep in dimensions (compared to like a Marshall size) as well. They're bloody enormous things.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

I'm just very glad they made the Iconic the same size as the old Peavey. 

The 5153 100w amps make oversized cabs look tiny. Nightmare to carry around stairs too because of how wide they are.


----------



## Hollowway

In that video Ola did of the combo he said the speaker sounded a little scooped, and he was t sure if that was because of it being a small combo or because of the speaker itself. Then I saw a second video where he swapped it out with a greenback, and he said he thought it sounded much better. I think I’ll probably get the head, try it with my current cab, and then decide if I want to get the matching cab, or maybe something with greenbacks. The combo sounded awesome, but it’s just not significantly cheaper than the head, and I don’t have to worry about lugging it around. 

Anyone here try the combo in person yet?
Or the 4x12 cab? 

I want to hear of people think what Ola was talking about is significant enough to not buy this cab (combo or 4x12).


----------



## Deadpool_25

Hollowway said:


> I want to hear of people think what Ola was talking about is significant enough to not buy this cab (combo or 4x12).



I haven’t tried the cab so take this FWIW.

TL;DR: The Iconic amp seems pretty good, but I doubt that carries over to the cab. I’d absolutely get a higher quality cab.

The Iconic cab is made as inexpensively as possible within reason. MDF construction and speakers where we know they had to cut corners. I believe that if you’re aware enough to question how good the cab is, realize the importance of a cab, and are in the position to pay a bit more for a cab, you’ll almost certainly want a “better” cab.

To my mind, the Iconic lineup isn’t targeted at those with the most discerning ears. James seems to have done a really good job with the amp, but I doubt you can work that kind of magic with a cab given the extremely limited number of components and under serious cost constraints.


----------



## Emperoff

Cabs sell dirt cheap used anyway. Just get a good quality one locally and enjoy 



Hollowway said:


> Then I saw a second video where he swapped it out with a greenback, and he said he thought it sounded much better.



Everything sounds better with Greenbacks


----------



## USMarine75

Now I can’t wait to get all my Peaveys out of storage. Ugh I’ll need to buy an Invective just so I can finish the look. 



Emperoff said:


> Cabs sell dirt cheap used anyway. Just get a good quality one locally and enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> Everything sounds better with Greenbacks



Exactly this.

Most amps benefit most with a quality speaker/cab upgrade, mostly.

Try one of the newer “cheap” PCB Fenders. Then try the FSR version with an upgraded speaker. Sounds like a boutique amp in comparison.


----------



## guitar_player4_2_0

BadSeed said:


> I'll just leave this here....
> View attachment 101407


----------



## youngthrasher9

From someone who’s been cruising the used cab market for like 5 months, I haven’t seen much of anything remotely near a great deal lately. The days of 4x12’s for nearly nothing seem to be over for a while at least.


----------



## USMarine75

youngthrasher9 said:


> From someone who’s been cruising the used cab market for like 5 months, I haven’t seen much of anything remotely near a great deal lately. The days of 4x12’s for nearly nothing seem to be over for a while at least.


 
You have to look for local only sellers. I paid $400 recently for a mint Splawn 412 with v30 and Creamback 65. Before that I got a 1965 Fender Showman 115 with original JBL D130F speaker for $600.


----------



## BenjaminW

BadSeed said:


> I'll just leave this here....
> View attachment 101407


Now I see why people say having a lot of gear is a problem...

But seriously though, I along with the rest of us (@Deadpool_25 included judging by his response ) are quite jelly of your amazing collection.


----------



## youngthrasher9

USMarine75 said:


> You have to look for local only sellers. I paid $400 recently for a mint Splawn 412 with v30 and Creamback 65. Before that I got a 1965 Fender Showman 115 with original JBL D130F speaker for $600.


I do, actually. I had FB and Craigslist set to 100 mile radius most of the time. Did specific searches as well as general music categories. No dice for that long. There was one Mesa 4x12 and it was gone quick.


----------



## USMarine75

youngthrasher9 said:


> I do, actually. I had FB and Craigslist set to 100 mile radius most of the time. Did specific searches as well as general music categories. No dice for that long. There was one Mesa 4x12 and it was gone quick.



Might just be a bad area for used gear then. NOVA/DC/MD is fantastic.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Yeah, the South is pretty much a black hole for gear unless you go all the way down to FL, up to SC, or west to TX. As far as CL goes.


----------



## Hollowway

I personally don't NEED another 4x12. I have a Fryette with P50Es, so that should suffice for at least a trial with the Iconic. My initial thought was that $500 for a 4x12 was a great deal, but if the speakers themselves don't sound better than the cab I already have, I'm not likely to use it much.


----------



## USMarine75

Hollowway said:


> I personally don't NEED another 4x12. I have a Fryette with P50Es, so that should suffice for at least a trial with the Iconic. My initial thought was that $500 for a 4x12 was a great deal, but if the speakers themselves don't sound better than the cab I already have, I'm not likely to use it much.



^ Unfortunately it’s prob this. money best spent somewhere else.


----------



## eaeolian

BadSeed said:


> I've had the amp for a couple days so it's still a honeymoon period. However, I think it punches well above it's weight in tone and features.



Just like Misha's Rolex!


----------



## USMarine75

Got some more time on the green channel yesterday. Seriously digging it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USMarine75 said:


> Got some more time on the green channel yesterday. Seriously digging it.



Some people seem mixed on the green channel for cleans. I've heard that it's both just there and average, or perfect and sparkly. 

Although since you seem like you've played through a bunch of great clean amps, I'm willing to take your word for it that it's a great clean channel.


----------



## Choop

MaxOfMetal said:


> Yeah, the South is pretty much a black hole for gear unless you go all the way down to FL, up to SC, or west to TX. As far as CL goes.



Nashville has decent stuff pretty often on CL! But that's just the more northern edge of the black hole.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MaxOfMetal said:


> Yeah, the South is pretty much a black hole for gear unless you go all the way down to FL, up to SC, or west to TX. As far as CL goes.



Louisiana indeed fucking blows for used local gear. Both as a buyer and a seller. No one wants to buy my shit local, and I can't find any decent gear, let alone deals, period. 

You might get some good shit in the NOLA/Baton Rouge area, and MAYBE the Lake Charles area, but outside of that it sucks.


----------



## cardinal

I'm in NOVA and think the local gear market stinks. Moved here from NorCal; that was a great gear market.


----------



## ATRguitar91

I abandoned using a tube head regularly in 2015 when my band called it quits. I use my FJA 6505 so little I loaned it to a friend who would actually get some use out of it. But the Iconic seems so damn awesome it's giving me amp GAS for the first time in ages. I've gotta stop watching clips of it.

I love the heck out of my Tight Metal Pro, so I'm predisposed to fanboy over James Brown stuff anyways. And as others have noted, the thought that was put into this amp makes it super compelling.

Hopefully these are produced at a scale where they'll eventually show up on the used market. Nabbing one of these for $600 in a few years would be amazing.

In the meantime, I'm gonna jam through my Tight Metal Pro and work on perfecting my 5150 Helix patch.


----------



## eaeolian

cardinal said:


> I'm in NOVA and think the local gear market stinks. Moved here from NorCal; that was a great gear market.



The problem here is a.) it's spread out as hell, and b.) everyone near the beltway thinks their Epi is worth Gibson prices, and their Jackson is worth new prices. There's deals to be had - I just missed a Dean RC for $300 - but it requires some work.


----------



## USMarine75

eaeolian said:


> The problem here is a.) it's spread out as hell, and b.) everyone near the beltway thinks their Epi is worth Gibson prices, and their Jackson is worth new prices. There's deals to be had - I just missed a Dean RC for $300 - but it requires some work.



The Alexandria GC had a bunch of good deals to be had back 2016-ish (last time I was there).


----------



## USMarine75

Here’s a quick clip of rhythm noodling…

https://soundcloud.app.goo.gl/jnYMF17wRUu731e6A

No processing, settings are:
Ch2
Burn - 10
Gain - 1.5 (yes… 1.5 )
Low - 4
Mid - 6
High - 4
Res - 6
Pres- 4​
Rig:
EVH Wolfgang USA in Drop C# > Iconic > Budda 212

Recorded with iPhone Memo 

Bonus… here is same settings but presence OFF:
https://soundcloud.app.goo.gl/ZcHFeSP11RBqhyQ2A


----------



## youngthrasher9

USMarine75 said:


> Here’s a quick clip of rhythm noodling…
> 
> https://soundcloud.app.goo.gl/jnYMF17wRUu731e6A
> 
> No processing, settings are:
> Ch2
> Burn - 10
> Gain - 1.5 (yes… 1.5 )
> Low - 4
> Mid - 6
> High - 4
> Res - 6
> Pres- 4​
> Rig:
> EVH Wolfgang USA in Drop C# > Iconic > Budda 212
> 
> Recorded with iPhone Memo


Jesus, 1.5? Sounds like it has plenty of gain of tap.


----------



## USMarine75

youngthrasher9 said:


> Jesus, 1.5? Sounds like it has plenty of gain of tap.



Also was on 1/4 power AND through an attenuator 

(Also could be tighter with a pick - I was using fingers.)


----------



## soul_lip_mike

eaeolian said:


> The problem here is a.) it's spread out as hell, and b.) everyone near the beltway thinks their Epi is worth Gibson prices, and their Jackson is worth new prices. There's deals to be had - I just missed a Dean RC for $300 - but it requires some work.





USMarine75 said:


> The Alexandria GC had a bunch of good deals to be had back 2016-ish (last time I was there).



I like atomic music in Maryland. I got one of Misha's master built guitars there on consignment.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

5150 Iconic vs. 5150 III Stealth.
Cool video comparison that I found (James Brown even commented on the video):


----------



## Hollowway

Damn, those were so close at first I didn’t notice the switcher on top, and was waiting for him to change to the other amp. There’s definitely a difference, but it’s way less noticeable than the cost difference would justify. And I’m not convinced either one is “better.”


----------



## eaeolian

soul_lip_mike said:


> I like atomic music in Maryland. I got one of Misha's master built guitars there on consignment.



Ah, so you bought that. I'm kinda surprised he sold that one, that was a good one. Atomic is cool but it's a haul from me.


----------



## Dumple Stilzkin

USMarine75 said:


> Here’s a quick clip of rhythm noodling…
> 
> https://soundcloud.app.goo.gl/jnYMF17wRUu731e6A
> 
> No processing, settings are:
> Ch2
> Burn - 10
> Gain - 1.5 (yes… 1.5 )
> Low - 4
> Mid - 6
> High - 4
> Res - 6
> Pres- 4​
> Rig:
> EVH Wolfgang USA in Drop C# > Iconic > Budda 212
> 
> Recorded with iPhone Memo
> 
> Bonus… here is same settings but presence OFF:
> https://soundcloud.app.goo.gl/ZcHFeSP11RBqhyQ2A


I’m surprised that it sounds good with the presence all the way down. I need to stop reading this thread or else I’m going to buy one.


----------



## USMarine75

eaeolian said:


> Ah, so you bought that. I'm kinda surprised he sold that one, that was a good one. Atomic is cool but it's a haul from me.



I’ve bought like 10 items from them via Reverb.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

AkiraSpectrum said:


> 5150 Iconic vs. 5150 III Stealth.
> Cool video comparison that I found (James Brown even commented on the video):




I think this is the first time I heard someone make the Iconic sound darker and bassier than the Stealth. So you REALLY can make them sound very close. 

May have killed my 5150 Stealth gas.


----------



## Werecow

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I think this is the first time I heard someone make the Iconic sound darker and bassier than the Stealth. So you REALLY can make them sound very close.
> 
> May have killed my 5150 Stealth gas.


Depends what you want the Stealth for i guess. It's all about the red channel for me. I greatly prefer the 6L6 50w when it comes to the blue channel that he only used in the video. The red channel on the Stealth 100W is where the thickness/darknesss/bass is enhanced.


----------



## GreatGreen

So I finally figured out what bugs me so much about the new Iconic's "5150" logo. The 5's look weird.

Current logo:






"Improved" logo with de-weirded 5's:


----------



## GreatGreen

So I finally figured out what bugs me so much about the new Iconic's "5150" logo. The 5's look weird.


Current "official" Iconic logo:







Improved logo with normal looking 5's:


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

GreatGreen said:


> So I finally figured out what bugs me so much about the new Iconic's "5150" logo. The 5's look weird.
> 
> Current logo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Improved" logo with de-weirded 5's:


That isn’t 5150 lineage, though. The logo is based on the Kramer.


----------



## BadSeed

Oh shit, this goes live at 4:45 PM eastern for anyone who was curious how these two new Bois stack up. Here's a hint: they both rip.


----------



## GreatGreen

Spaced Out Ace said:


> That isn’t 5150 lineage, though. The logo is based on the Kramer.



Oh yeah I get where I was just saying the new logo is weird and offputting to me, and it had just occurred to me exactly why.

The Iconic is cool but the logo has bugged me and just looked "off" since it was first shown and I finally put my finger on exactly what is weird about it. 


edit: oh dammit, just realized I posted that twice. If any mods read this, feel free to delete one of those posts.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

@USMarine75

Someone did the most important mod.










Personally? I think it looks better. A lot better. Although IMO Both logos need to be bigger.


----------



## cardinal

^ Much better. Now looks like a $1500 amp haha


----------



## USMarine75

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> @USMarine75
> 
> Someone did the most important mod.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally? I think it looks better. A lot better. Although IMO Both logos need to be bigger.







Everyone hating but it’s vintage correct


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USMarine75 said:


> View attachment 101516
> View attachment 101517
> 
> 
> Everyone hating but it’s vintage correct



I've been saying that since day one.  It's the Kramer 5150 logo.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> If it ends up being a keeper, you should test that theory out.



Somebody did it. Looks gooooood. 

Edit: you beat me to it.


----------



## GreatGreen

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> @USMarine75
> 
> Someone did the most important mod.
> 
> Personally? I think it looks better. A lot better. Although IMO Both logos need to be bigger.




Wow, totally agree. Looks 100% better.


----------



## DeathByButterslax

Looks better than the 6505 II like that IMO


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

@BadSeed doing his do



I liked both for different reasons. The 6505II/+ is of course a wall of midrange, while the Iconic is clear, tight, and cutting as a motherfucker. Personally I lean more towards the Iconic since I tend to like tighter sounds without a boost, and I tend to slightly socop the low mids anyway

Is either one better than the other like some people anticipated? Absolutely not IMO. It's a taste thing.


----------



## DeathByButterslax

Both sound great.

If I was to only have 1 amp I would get the Iconic, it sounds great and well rounded and gets pretty nasty in those clips while being more refined. Because I like to have a couple in the stable I would go for the 6505II, just for that pure brutality and mid bump that I love with the 5150/6505


----------



## MASS DEFECT

Iconic for me.

I scoop the snot out of my 5150II, anyway. Both with the front mid knob and an MXR 6-band in the loop. I appreciate that the Iconic doesn't have that cocked wah mid range. It has plenty of mid range, but not in that annoying frequency.


----------



## cardinal

MASS DEFECT said:


> Iconic for me.
> 
> I scoop the snot out of my 5150II, anyway. Both with the front mid knob and an MXR 6-band in the loop. I appreciate that the Iconic doesn't have that cocked wah mid range. It has plenty of mid range, but not in that annoying frequency.


Glad I'm not the only one that scoops out the 5152.


----------



## USMarine75

MASS DEFECT said:


> Iconic for me.
> 
> I scoop the snot out of my 5150II, anyway. Both with the front mid knob and an MXR 6-band in the loop. I appreciate that the Iconic doesn't have that cocked wah mid range. It has plenty of mid range, but not in that annoying frequency.



With the Mids on 6-7 (I like pushed mids) if you have the Presence too high it can definitely get there.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

cardinal said:


> Glad I'm not the only one that scoops out the 5152.



Yep, when I had my 5152 I always had the mids below noon. That amp has a fuuuuuuuckton of mids.


----------



## technomancer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> @BadSeed doing his do
> 
> 
> 
> I liked both for different reasons. The 6505II/+ is of course a wall of midrange, while the Iconic is clear, tight, and cutting as a motherfucker. Personally I lean more towards the Iconic since I tend to like tighter sounds without a boost, and I tend to slightly socop the low mids anyway
> 
> Is either one better than the other like some people anticipated? Absolutely not IMO. It's a taste thing.




Seems like nobody is taking into account the Presence taper when demoing these things.... the Peavey Presence at noon is going to be more like the EVH at 25% or less due to the reverse audio taper pot 

Both sound great though


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

technomancer said:


> Seems like nobody is taking into account the Presence taper when demoing these things.... the Peavey Presence at noon is going to be more like the EVH at 25% or less due to the reverse audio taper pot
> 
> Both sound great though



He actually does bring it up in the video ~7:15.


----------



## technomancer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> He actually does bring it up in the video ~7:15.



Still working through in bits and pieces, only 6:30 in so far


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

technomancer said:


> Still working through in bits and pieces, only 6:30 in so far



He does say that ALL EVH amps have the "improved" presence knob, though I do recall James saying that only the 50W amps and the Iconic have it. Then again Kyle owns the amps and I don't.


----------



## technomancer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> He does say that ALL EVH amps have the "improved" presence knob, though I do recall James saying that only the 50W amps and the Iconic have it. Then again Kyle owns the amps and I don't.



I don't recall the 3 100w I had being really touchy on the Presence, but it was a while ago. I need to stay out of these threads or I'm going to end up with either an Iconic or another 100S EL34 or both 

I am finding Kyle's videos a lot of fun though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'm not gonna stop you from buying more amps cuz I'd do the same thing. 

And yeah, I love Kyle's videos. Very informative, great tones, and I love his style of humor. Also uses a range of boosts instead of sticking with just one.


----------



## BadSeed

Thanks fellas. Appreciate you and glad you enjoy them.

As far as the 100w EVH amps, I recall them being brighter on the presence than the Peaveys as well, but I haven't polayed either of mine in a while. the 50w models have all the tone and half the weight and bulk. With the amount of crap piling up in my basement, the 50 w amps are just easier to plug into.

I will be demoing the 100w EL34s soon though, so I'll see if I recalled incorrectly or not, but you guys might be right. 

As far as the presence taper on the Iconic being different, I made it a point to mention it, as James Brown made it a point to mention it to me. It doesn't bother me, as I dial with my ears and not my eyes. Most guitarists, however.....


----------



## Werecow

technomancer said:


> I don't recall the 3 100w I had being really touchy on the Presence, but it was a while ago. I need to stay out of these threads or I'm going to end up with either an Iconic or another 100S EL34 or both
> 
> I am finding Kyle's videos a lot of fun though.



My 100w Stealth presence barely does anything from zero to 12 o clock, does a little bit between 12 and 2 o clock, and then does TONS between 2 and max. I'd much rather it had a full useable sweep like my 50w. I dial with my ears, it's just harder to make small adjustments compared to the 50w.


----------



## technomancer

Werecow said:


> My 100w Stealth presence barely does anything from zero to 12 o clock, does a little bit between 12 and 2 o clock, and then does TONS between 2 and max. I'd much rather it had a full useable sweep like my 50w. I dial with my ears, it's just harder to make small adjustments compared to the 50w.



Sounds like a typical audio taper pot.

Been at least a couple years since I had a 5153 here... might be time to pick another one up.


----------



## GreatGreen

Werecow said:


> My 100w Stealth presence barely does anything from zero to 12 o clock, does a little bit between 12 and 2 o clock, and then does TONS between 2 and max. I'd much rather it had a full useable sweep like my 50w. I dial with my ears, it's just harder to make small adjustments compared to the 50w.



Yep, my 100w Stealth acts the same way.


----------



## Hollowway

After all of these reviews I'm curious if Peavey will try to price this competitively with the Iconic. I'd be surprised if they went >1299, and not particularly shocked if they did $999. But, I have no idea what else is coming out, and if that will screw up the rest of it. It's just going to be weird for them to have this out, in direct competition with the Iconic, and priced 50% more, or whatever.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

BadSeed said:


> Oh shit, this goes live at 4:45 PM eastern for anyone who was curious how these two new Bois stack up. Here's a hint: they both rip.




The Iconic still continues to sound really good to me and I’m honestly very surprised. Whatever James Brown did is pretty damn nice sounding. I want the play one and see if my suspicion that the amp feels more quick and immediate are correct.


----------



## USMarine75

Kyle Jordan said:


> The Iconic still continues to sound really good to me and I’m honestly very surprised. Whatever James Brown did is pretty damn nice sounding. I want the play one and see if my suspicion that the amp feels more quick and immediate are correct.



FWIW that’s my impression. It has all the best parts of SS and tube. It reminds me of older amps where you’d have a tube rectifier and then a later model that was SS rectified. The later model was always more immediate which I personally prefer.


----------



## Hollowway

USMarine75 said:


> FWIW that’s my impression. It has all the best parts of SS and tube. It reminds me of older amps where you’d have a tube rectifier and then a later model that was SS rectified. The later model was always more immediate which I personally prefer.


Yep, my 50CL has a switch that let's you switch between tube and transistor for the rectifier (or set the green channel to transistor, and the red to tube, to tie it to the channel). 

I think, to a large extent, anyone that is writing an amp off just because it's got transistors in the place of some tubes is missing the boat on judging an amp by its tone not specs. Add to the mix that James B designed this, and there is really no room for anyone to criticize the design for using transistors and tubes.


----------



## BadSeed

Hollowway said:


> After all of these reviews I'm curious if Peavey will try to price this competitively with the Iconic. I'd be surprised if they went >1299, and not particularly shocked if they did $999. But, I have no idea what else is coming out, and if that will screw up the rest of it. It's just going to be weird for them to have this out, in direct competition with the Iconic, and priced 50% more, or whatever.



People are talking out of their ass about the Peavey, saying that they lessened the quality of the amp an transformers already without even having seen it. Fields told me that there was added cost to do what he did with these amps. it wasn't much, but I assume it'll warrant a price increase, knowing how businesses work these days (Fairly slim margins)


----------



## technomancer

BadSeed said:


> People are talking out of their ass about the Peavey, saying that they lessened the quality of the amp an transformers already without even having seen it. Fields told me that there was added cost to do what he did with these amps. it wasn't much, but I assume it'll warrant a price increase, knowing how businesses work these days (Fairly slim margins)



If they improved part quality / trace sizes on the board it would logically be more expensive as that costs more. Increasing volume on orders for a single transformer set should lower costs depending on volume / pricing, but would depend on multiple factors. Even taking all that into account shipping costs have gone insane and materials prices are going up, so I can't see them not raising the price on a "new improved" model.

I would still be happy to be wrong though.

Hope you're not referring to us discussing the stack size of the OT, as that has nothing to do with transformer quality at all. It does impact what the sound of the amp is like as does any OT design change. From the sound of your clips the change doesn't hurt the sound of amp in any way. I build amps so the impact of changes like that are interesting to me. 

At this point I regret selling my 5150 block letter as it would have been fun to play that and one of the new 65605 1992s side by side in the room with the same cab etc. when the new ones are out.


----------



## Hollowway

Hanging out in this thread is like an an alcoholic hanging out at a frat party. You guys, and your photos of amp filled rooms, make me feel like a newb about my gear hoarding.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

https://www.facebook.com/watch?v=973884663202565

EDIT: I swear Facebook just wants to embed videos when they feel like it. 

Rockinchippy doing some FUCK era Van Halen with the Iconic.


----------



## Gmork

Dont mean to derail but whats this talk of Peavey? Are they gearing up to release a new 6505 variant ?
Edit: i think i may have just reported myself by mistake lol


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Gmork said:


> Dont mean to derail but whats this talk of Peavey? Are they gearing up to release a new 6505 variant ?
> Edit: i think i may have just reported myself by mistake lol


https://www.sevenstring.org/threads/peavey-6505ii-no-not-a-typo.350277/


----------



## Hollowway

Gmork said:


> Dont mean to derail but whats this talk of Peavey? Are they gearing up to release a new 6505 variant ?


Ya, the 6505II and a 1992 6505 reissue. Plus, potentially more. There's a thread on the II, in fact, with a lot of crossover with this thread.


----------



## cardinal

Should just have a catch all 5150 super thread at this point


----------



## Emperoff

cardinal said:


> Should just have a catch all 5150 super thread at this point



Actually "The Boost Megathread" and "The 5150 Megathread" sounds like a good idea to streamline frequent questions.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## Hollowway

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



Well, that definitely didn't sound too bright. I'm not sure how to judge how an amp sounds in the mix (which sounds weird to say, lol) because I'm so used to comparing them OUT of the mix. But it definitely didn't get lost in there! Not surprising, because it's definitely not a scooped sounding amp.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Hollowway said:


> Well, that definitely didn't sound too bright. I'm not sure how to judge how an amp sounds in the mix (which sounds weird to say, lol) because I'm so used to comparing them OUT of the mix. But it definitely didn't get lost in there! Not surprising, because it's definitely not a scooped sounding amp.


I mean when you compare it to a 5150 or 5150II, then yeah it'll sound scooped.
But almost anything will sound scooped compare to how absolutely mid-heavy those amps are.

EDIT: just noticed Kyle did the "mod" too.


----------



## ATRguitar91

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>



Nice to see the M77 getting some love from Kyle. It's always on his board, but I feel like he rarely turns it on. It supplanted the Maxon OD808 as second favorite OD after the Savage.


----------



## Hollowway

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I mean when you compare it to a 5150 or 5150II, then yeah it'll sound scooped.
> But almost anything will sound scooped compare to how absolutely mid-heavy those amps are.


Yeah, it still surprises me that Eddie went from a very balanced sound to that cocked wah sound. There doesn't seem to be any history of him trying to achieve that sound, but that's what those 5150s are known for. Like, if Misha did that, it would be no surprise. But I always thought it was weird that Eddie did. I'm curious what the back story is there.


----------



## Hollowway

ATRguitar91 said:


> Nice to see the M77 getting some love from Kyle. It's always on his board, but I feel like he rarely turns it on. It supplanted the Maxon OD808 as second favorite OD after the Savage.


I thought the deadweald was his fav?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, it still surprises me that Eddie went from a very balanced sound to that cocked wah sound. There doesn't seem to be any history of him trying to achieve that sound, but that's what those 5150s are known for. Like, if Misha did that, it would be no surprise. But I always thought it was weird that Eddie did. I'm curious what the back story is there.



I guess his tastes changed in the mid early-mid 90s. James said he felt tone was getting muddy and he wanted him to remedy that, which makes sense, since he was starting to REALLY crank the gain up around the Balance era. So they did the "tight" mod, Eddie loved it, he could load on stupid amounts of gain (seriously, check out the Van Halen 3 tour ~1998), and that become the 5150II.


----------



## Hollowway

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I guess his tastes changed in the mid early-mid 90s. James said he felt tone was getting muddy and he wanted him to remedy that, which makes sense, since he was starting to REALLY crank the gain up around the Balance era. So they did the "tight" mod, Eddie loved it, he could load on stupid amounts of gain (seriously, check out the Van Halen 3 tour ~1998), and that become the 5150II.


Yeah, I guess the prior tone really worked well when it was just one guitar, bass and drums. Start adding in all of the keyboards, the thickness of the late eighties mixes, etc., and it doesn't surprise me if he felt he was getting lost in the mix.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, it still surprises me that Eddie went from a very balanced sound to that cocked wah sound. There doesn't seem to be any history of him trying to achieve that sound, but that's what those 5150s are known for. Like, if Misha did that, it would be no surprise. But I always thought it was weird that Eddie did. I'm curious what the back story is there.



That’s the thing. There’s that old insert from a magazine that had Eddie’s setting and I think the mids were on like 2.5. I remember when I used to play through a shared 5150 at a practice space never putting them above 4. Still plenty of mids, but it kept the amp from venturing in to that place where the mids sound very diffused and soft.

EDIT: Found the pic. Mid knob was actually on 2.


----------



## Hollowway

Kyle Jordan said:


> That’s the thing. There’s that old insert from a magazine that had Eddie’s setting and I think the mids were on like 2.5. I remember when I used to play through a shared 5150 at a practice space never putting them above 4. Still plenty of mids, but it kept the amp from venturing in to that place where the mids sound very diffused and soft.
> 
> EDIT: Found the pic. Mid knob was actually on 2.


Huh, that’s interesting that he would have an amp made with a lot of mids, then scoop them back a bit. But maybe he evolved it a bit. Honestly, I’d expect an amp made to his specs to be set all at noon.


----------



## cardinal

Gain at 6.5? I don't think I've ever had it over 3 on the normal input.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

Someone did a video with the amp using those settings. I cannot recall who, but I think I recall it sounding really good.


----------



## GreatGreen

Hollowway said:


> Huh, that’s interesting that he would have an amp made with a lot of mids, then scoop them back a bit. But maybe he evolved it a bit. Honestly, I’d expect an amp made to his specs to be set all at noon.



I think there's a bit of Mesa Mark philosophy going on here. Shape the preamp's clarity and characteristic of distortion by piping a lot of treble and a toooon of mids into the preamp tubes, then scoop the mess out of the final preamp voice to re-balance the treble and bass so the amp doesn't sound like a megaphone.

The mix of frequencies that best shapes desirable distortion characteristics are quite different from the mix of frequencies that shape the final picture of what a good amp sounds like.

Makes sense to me!


----------



## Hollowway

GreatGreen said:


> I think there's a bit of Mesa Mark philosophy going on here. Shape the preamp's clarity and characteristic of distortion by piping a lot of treble and a toooon of mids into the preamp tubes, then scoop the mess out of the final preamp voice to re-balance the treble and bass so the amp doesn't sound like a megaphone.
> 
> The mix of frequencies that best shapes desirable distortion characteristics are quite different from the mix of frequencies that shape the final picture of what a good amp sounds like.
> 
> Makes sense to me!


Yeah, TBH I know very little about the electronics of amps. I’d love to know a lot more, but I haven’t learned anything about them, so I don’t have much of an idea of how they function and the way the pots function and interact. I think it would be cool to know those things, so I could really hone in on an exact amp I want and dial it in perfectly, instead of shopping and tweaking settings constantly.


----------



## ATRguitar91

Hollowway said:


> I thought the deadweald was his fav?


I believe it is, I was referring to my favorites. Haha Too late to edit that typo now


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

In the year of our lord 2021, going into 2022...

...Yes, it djents.


----------



## Hollowway

Anyone aware of any 5153 Stealth 50W vs Iconic videos? I did a quick look on the tube of you, and only found the Shaheen ones. I’m gassing hard for a 5150, and it looks like these two are the contenders.


----------



## USMarine75

Hollowway said:


> Anyone aware of any 5153 Stealth 50W vs Iconic videos? I did a quick look on the tube of you, and didn’t see any. But I want to, because I’m gassing hard for a 5150, and it looks like these two are the contenders.



I can make one for you when I get back from my work trip in Feb


----------



## technomancer

A bit late but Kyle's going an Iconic Live Stream... he may be wrapping up now since he's been on for an hour but just saw it


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

technomancer said:


> A bit late but Kyle's going an Iconic Live Stream... he may be wrapping up now since he's been on for an hour but just saw it




I just walked in to him saying he'd take a 5150 over an SLO 

and he's correct.


----------



## technomancer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I just walked in to him saying he'd take a 5150 over an SLO
> 
> and he's correct.



For what he's doing? Definitely.


----------



## cardinal

I wish the 5150 was built like a SLO. But I wasn't really into the SLO I had.

Was in a GC today and no Iconic. Boooooooo


----------



## BenjaminW

cardinal said:


> Was in a GC today and no Iconic. Boooooooo


I need to start stalking my GC’s inventory on their website to see when an Iconic finally shows up.


----------



## cardinal

BenjaminW said:


> I need to start stalking my GC’s inventory on their website to see when an Iconic finally shows up.


I think a different one has the black Iconic in stock but I had to go to a specific one to look at a cab.


----------



## BenjaminW

cardinal said:


> I think a different one has the black Iconic in stock but I had to go to a specific one to look at a cab.


Turns out my GC does have an Iconic in stock! Too bad I'm not home to go check it out.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Welp just saw the first report of a dead amp.


----------



## LCW

Mine’s not dead… yet 

Seriously, this amp FUCKS! Can’t comment on the Iconic cab but it pairs nicely with a Mesa OS 4x12 (V30s).


----------



## BenjaminW

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Welp just saw the first report of a dead amp.


If it wasn't a practice amp, this wouldn't have been an issue!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

BenjaminW said:


> If it wasn't a practice amp, this wouldn't have been an issue!



Exactly. Torres was right. 

But yeah I'm not surprised. Such a highly publicized amp if someone gets a lemon, you'll hear about it.


----------



## Tree

Fuck this amp sounds way too good for the price. I don't have space for one in my apartment, nor do I need it since I've got my Stomp, but lordy lordy is this thing calling my name.


----------



## cardinal

It's still $900, which I guess is inexpensive in a sad way. But it had better sound good for that much money IMHO.


----------



## Hollowway

cardinal said:


> It's still $900, which I guess is inexpensive in a sad way. But it had better sound good for that much money IMHO.


Well, the scary thing is that I might get a brand new iconic 100W because it’s cheaper than a used 5153 50W. That’s scary, given they’re made by the same company. I’m trying to wrap my head about how there’s that much of a price difference given how similar they are. It’s like I keep waiting for the other shoe to drop, and find out that they suck.


----------



## Hollowway

@BadSeed I’ve been watching your videos over the last few days like it’s my job.  I love the comparisons you’re doing, and how you are personally weighing in on what you think. I have one question: do you think you can get the iconic dialed in like the 5153 stealth 50W blue channel? I know you said the low mids on the 5153S can’t be matched by the regular 5153, but I’m wondering if you think either channel on the iconic can get there, or if it’s just not voiced that way.


----------



## StevenC

Hollowway said:


> Huh, that’s interesting that he would have an amp made with a lot of mids, then scoop them back a bit. But maybe he evolved it a bit. Honestly, I’d expect an amp made to his specs to be set all at noon.


Basically it's easier to cut than boost. You'd rather have tonnes and need some, than have little and need more.


----------



## BadSeed

Hollowway said:


> @BadSeed I’ve been watching your videos over the last few days like it’s my job.  I love the comparisons you’re doing, and how you are personally weighing in on what you think. I have one question: do you think you can get the iconic dialed in like the 5153 stealth 50W blue channel? I know you said the low mids on the 5153S can’t be matched by the regular 5153, but I’m wondering if you think either channel on the iconic can get there, or if it’s just not voiced that way.



Appreciate you man. 

I'm going to do a shootout betwreen the Iconic and 50w Stealth very soon. My guess is that, it will come closer to the 50w stealth than any of the other EVH offerings because, in my experience, it is the most scooped in the mid frequencies of any of them.


----------



## Hollowway

We’ve been talking a lot about tightness and the modern sound of the Iconic, but it’s interesting because it’s 80 watts instead of 100. I know that the supposed truth about Eddie and the variac is that he did it not for tone, but to reduce the volume of the amp. So I guess there’s some debate as to whether this contributes to the “brown sound” at all. But, you guys know way more than I do, so what’s the thoughts? Would it be easier to capture early VH on this amp due to the 80 watt thing, or does that not really affect tone? (And I don’t think we’ve addressed this on here yet, but apologies if I’m rehashing it.)


----------



## cardinal

Hollowway said:


> We’ve been talking a lot about tightness and the modern sound of the Iconic, but it’s interesting because it’s 80 watts instead of 100. I know that the supposed truth about Eddie and the variac is that he did it not for tone, but to reduce the volume of the amp. So I guess there’s some debate as to whether this contributes to the “brown sound” at all. But, you guys know way more than I do, so what’s the thoughts? Would it be easier to capture early VH on this amp due to the 80 watt thing, or does that not really affect tone? (And I don’t think we’ve addressed this on here yet, but apologies if I’m rehashing it.)


The amps I've played with built in variacs (like the Recto bold/spongy switch), it does make a tone, feel, and volume difference.


----------



## technomancer

cardinal said:


> The amps I've played with built in variacs (like the Recto bold/spongy switch), it does make a tone, feel, and volume difference.



Yeah if you've ever hooked an amp up to a variac the wattage variance definitely makes a difference. It's even more apparent when you either wire a transformer to do it or use an actual variac as the heater voltage lowering impacts it as well. It's not a night and day kind of thing but it does sound different.


----------



## Hollowway

technomancer said:


> Yeah if you've ever hooked an amp up to a variac the wattage variance definitely makes a difference. It's even more apparent when you either wire a transformer to do it or use an actual variac as the heater voltage lowering impacts it as well. It's not a night and day kind of thing but it does sound different.


Huh. So I'd be curious if this would get this particular amp closer to the actual "brown sound" than any of the other 5150s. Not that people buying a 5150 are going for plexi tones, but it would be cool to have an amp you could go from early EVH all the way through super modern stuff, and pull it off accurately.


----------



## Seabeast2000

technomancer said:


> Yeah if you've ever hooked an amp up to a variac the wattage variance definitely makes a difference. It's even more apparent when you either wire a transformer to do it or use an actual variac as the heater voltage lowering impacts it as well. It's not a night and day kind of thing but it does sound different.



I think we discussed this at some point but does a variac's impact differ with a tube amp that also has a shitload of transistors?


----------



## technomancer

Hollowway said:


> Huh. So I'd be curious if this would get this particular amp closer to the actual "brown sound" than any of the other 5150s. Not that people buying a 5150 are going for plexi tones, but it would be cool to have an amp you could go from early EVH all the way through super modern stuff, and pull it off accurately.



Eh somewhat maybe? The thing about the brown sound is it's way less gain and way more volume than most people think so a 5150 isn't really a great choice for it... the amps were developed because Eddie wanted to go beyond that sound with more everything starting with gain



Seabeast2000 said:


> I think we discussed this at some point but does a variac's impact differ with a tube amp that also has a shitload of transistors?



Yes because a variac drops everything including thee heater current. I believe the Suhr SL67 / SL68 work this way as well but its built into the amp. For this it's probably just the plate voltage that's dropped on the power section vs all the voltage throughout the entire amp.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Hollowway said:


> Huh. So I'd be curious if this would get this particular amp closer to the actual "brown sound" than any of the other 5150s. Not that people buying a 5150 are going for plexi tones, but it would be cool to have an amp you could go from early EVH all the way through super modern stuff, and pull it off accurately.


Pretty sure the Peavey amps were about 78w, per Steven Fryette.


----------



## Hollowway

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Pretty sure the Peavey amps were about 78w, per Steven Fryette.


Ah, that's interesting!


----------



## USMarine75

Hollowway said:


> Huh. So I'd be curious if this would get this particular amp closer to the actual "brown sound" than any of the other 5150s. Not that people buying a 5150 are going for plexi tones, but it would be cool to have an amp you could go from early EVH all the way through super modern stuff, and pull it off accurately.



I prefer the 5153 EL34 Blue Channel or my Spawn QR100 with B+ Plate Voltage Drop in 1st Gear for that. 

The one thing I’m not as impressed with is trying to cop vintage sounds of the Iconic. But I’m just beginning to experiment so take that into account.

If you’re looking for that tone the best I’ve heard is the Friedman Phil X. That also has a built in variac.



Seabeast2000 said:


> I think we discussed this at some point but does a variac's impact differ with a tube amp that also has a shitload of transistors?



I haven’t looked at the circuit but my Tsakalis Audio Room 40 pedal is a MIAB that has a Variac control.


----------



## technomancer

USMarine75 said:


> If you’re looking for that tone the best I’ve heard is the Friedman Phil X Suhr SL68. That also has a built in variac.



Fixed that for you


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## Deadpool_25

You guys are talking about stuff that @amptweaker would be highly qualified to address. 

And I believe he said earlier that he designed the Iconic to get VH tones from VH1 to modern. IIRC the Burn switch is supposed to get that VH1 variac thing going.


----------



## USMarine75

technomancer said:


> Fixed that for you



Yup that is also very high on my list. 



Deadpool_25 said:


> You guys are talking about stuff that @amptweaker would be highly qualified to address.
> 
> And I believe he said earlier that he designed the Iconic to get VH tones from VH1 to modern. IIRC the Burn switch is supposed to get that VH1 variac thing going.



Well you can “design stuff” all you want, and like I said I only had limited time so far to test, but I’m not putting the Iconic up there with the SLO / Hot Rod or Marshalls just yet.


----------



## LCW

This is how they should have shipped for badge placement.

I wonder if EVH/Fender didn’t want to blatantly copy Peavey or maybe some trademark?

I can’t imagine this wouldn’t have been the design intent from the start…


----------



## MASS DEFECT

LCW said:


> This is how they should have shipped for badge placement.
> 
> I wonder if EVH/Fender didn’t want to blatantly copy Peavey or maybe some trademark?
> 
> I can’t imagine this wouldn’t have been the design intent from the start…
> 
> View attachment 101633



Did you use a different screw for the EVH badge?


----------



## Matt08642

LCW said:


> This is how they should have shipped for badge placement.
> 
> I wonder if EVH/Fender didn’t want to blatantly copy Peavey or maybe some trademark?
> 
> I can’t imagine this wouldn’t have been the design intent from the start…
> 
> View attachment 101633



Pretty mind blowing how just placing 5150 behind the grille improves the aesthetics like 500%


----------



## LCW

MASS DEFECT said:


> Did you use a different screw for the EVH badge?



Yes I did. 8-32 x 1/2” from hardware store. Had to drill out the badge holes a bit, but it’s black plexi glass so piece of cake.


----------



## LCW

Matt08642 said:


> Pretty mind blowing how just placing 5150 behind the grille improves the aesthetics like 500%



Note how bright the badges are when on the outside but seem to match up with the hue of the front face when placed behind.


----------



## LCW

From another angle…


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I hope EVH is paying attention to this. It really does help with the complaints about it looking cheap.


----------



## Seabeast2000

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I hope EVH is paying attention to this. It really does help with the complaints about it looking cheap.



Well then we'll have the cherished Front Badge and Back Back tone debacle.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I hope EVH is paying attention to this. It really does help with the complaints about it looking cheap.



This is why no one takes guitarists' opinions seriously.


----------



## Hollowway

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I hope EVH is paying attention to this. It really does help with the complaints about it looking cheap.


He is. He’s looking down and shaking his head at SSO again, haha.


----------



## LCW




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

LCW said:


>




Normally can't stand this dude but it sounds great.


----------



## ATRguitar91

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Normally can't stand this dude but it sounds great.


It seems like I keep hearing YT guys in their demos talk about what the Boost does to the tone, but it's my understanding that the boost is just a pure volume boost post. It should have zero effect on the tone right?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

ATRguitar91 said:


> It seems like I keep hearing YT guys in their demos talk about what the Boost does to the tone, but it's my understanding that the boost is just a pure volume boost post. It should have zero effect on the tone right?



It's a post volume boost I believe, yeah.

Also uh, just a head up. They already bumped the price up $100 across the board. The heads now $999


----------



## Deadpool_25

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Also uh, just a head up. They already bumped the price up $100 across the board. The heads now $999



11% price increase already? That was fast.


----------



## technomancer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's a post volume boost I believe, yeah.
> 
> Also uh, just a head up. They already bumped the price up $100 across the board. The heads now $999



Guess if you want one hit MF now, $899 and in stock both black and white.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

ATRguitar91 said:


> It seems like I keep hearing YT guys in their demos talk about what the Boost does to the tone, but it's my understanding that the boost is just a pure volume boost post. It should have zero effect on the tone right?



I mean, that's just about impossible. If you raise volume the sound physically interacts with the room differently. Not to mention interaction with the speakers.


----------



## LCW

technomancer said:


> Guess if you want one hit MF now, $899 and in stock both black and white.



My local dealer has 2 white ones left - still listed at 899.


----------



## USMarine75

Deadpool_25 said:


> 11% price increase already? That was fast.



I warned y’all.



technomancer said:


> Guess if you want one hit MF now, $899 and in stock both black and white.



Proaudiostar and Prymaxe have 0% affirm. Just sayin.


----------



## LCW

New Year, new prices… glad I got in on the ground floor…


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Just checked prices and everything went up $50 - $100. The 100W EL34 was literally just $2500 and it went up to $2600. And all the 50ws went up $50.


----------



## LCW

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Just checked prices and everything went up $50 - $100. The 100W EL34 was literally just $2500 and it went up to $2600. And all the 50ws went up $50.



That’s insane! Last July (2021) the 100 EL34 was like 2300.


----------



## Hollowway

So much for me buying a used one, lol. By the time someone lists one for sale they’ll have it at the $899 price anyway. 
Sooooo, you guys scared me into buying one from GC. The website says preorder, but the guy on the phone said it’ll ship today, because they have them in their Kansas City warehouse!


----------



## WarMachine

ATRguitar91 said:


> It seems like I keep hearing YT guys in their demos talk about what the Boost does to the tone, but it's my understanding that the boost is just a pure volume boost post. It should have zero effect on the tone right?


Makes sense. The typical "bro" club, "ah you can't play a 5150 without a boost bruh!"

_explains that boost is a VOLUME boost;




_


----------



## Emperoff

Price of everything is going up pretty fast. We might only notice it in our toys, but things like food or any other goods are also rising in price at an alarming pace.

Luckily I don't intent to purchase new guitars/amps anytime soon, but still...


----------



## Hollowway

Emperoff said:


> Price of everything is going up pretty fast. We might only notice it in our toys, but things like food or any other goods are also rising in price at an alarming pace.
> 
> Luckily I don't intent to purchase new guitars/amps anytime soon, but still...


So true. I just saw an article saying that I'll be pay $6/gallon for gas here in California this year. Ugh. (I know you're not the one I should be bellyaching to, being in the EU and all, lol.)


----------



## FILTHnFEAR

I really need to stop reading this thread, before I break and buy one of these things.


----------



## Mourguitars

12-15% is around the ball park of a lot of products that increased in the fishing tackle trade that ive been updating prices for the last 2 weeks...its usually 5-8% when they do a increase , so you can say that has doubled

Some companies have went up 28%....they've priced them self right out of the market on some items

I told everyone that come Jan 1 that a lot of hard to get get products will be available the first of the year...

And Just like That....poof ...the market is flooded with product....at that higher $...par for the course

Yea ....on the Iconic 5150....man it a great sounding amp and at $899 was a no brainier...Kyle has done a great job on his demos and shoot out vids ...major props Kyle ( air fist bump ) ! Ive enjoyed those ...as well as other YT ers...

The Forum buzz ... how many pages just here now ?....84 ish, YT Vids..... You couldn't buy that marketing on a product pre release and when it came out...gheez what a buzz and i bet they sold a bunch....but the increase of $100 i think they hit a wall kinda.......it shocked me / us maybe, but was expected....they should have had a introductory new item price at $899....buy it now , pre order before the $100 increase ...other items went up as well......so .....is what it is

Just be honest with us consumers ..... make more money on units sold in volume , we are still the only wholesaler that works on 20% still......our customers trust us on that....but ride the buzz and hype via the Guitar community ...then bump the price up....i dont know, sours me a bit...thats what im taking away from this...my 2 cents and maybe wrong

I do like the Green Channel crunch demos vs the Red...but im Old Skool !

The amp rocks tho...no doubt ! \w/

Mike


----------



## LCW

Was rewatching this and interesting comments from James (starts ~ 1:11:23) on the back story of the logos behind the grill being Hartley’s idea… So I’m guessing EVH shied away from doing it on the Iconic… Luckily it’s an easy mod


----------



## Seabeast2000

LCW said:


> Was rewatching this and interesting comments from James (starts ~ 1:11:23) on the back story of the logos behind the grill being Hartley’s idea… So I’m guessing EVH shied away from doing it on the Iconic… Luckily it’s an easy mod




That's a great vid.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Mr. Torres did another video shitting on the Iconic. Still doesn't own one. 

Man y'all fucking broke this man @BadSeed 

I'm not giving him clicks. Not linking the video. 


LCW said:


> Was rewatching this and interesting comments from James (starts ~ 1:11:23) on the back story of the logos behind the grill being Hartley’s idea… So I’m guessing EVH shied away from doing it on the Iconic… Luckily it’s an easy mod




BTW everyone needs to watch this video. It's just awesome hearing about James' history with amp design. Kinda made me curious to see how much different things would be if it had the Butcher/VTM Headshell like he said.


----------



## GreatGreen

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Mr. Torres did another video shitting on the Iconic. Still doesn't own one.
> 
> Man y'all fucking broke this man @BadSeed
> 
> I'm not giving him clicks. Not linking the video.



The guy has a channel that's pretty old and regularly updated, but he still refuses to use a mic or IR's. He still can't be bothered to present audio of his amps in any actually remotely usable capacity, even though he claims to be "educating" people about gear. He releases one shitty cellphone video after another, each one recording an amp 20 feet away from the speaker and him hoarse-voiced loud talking into that cellphone camera set at a myspace angle in the most "I am definitely totally an alpha male, you guys" way possible. He can't really blame people who think he's a narcissist who is more interested in showing off his stuff and hearing himself talk than actually providing anything useful for anybody else.


----------



## Hollowway

GreatGreen said:


> The guy has a channel that's pretty old and regularly updated, but he still refuses to use a mic or IR's. He still can't be bothered to present audio of his amps in any actually remotely usable capacity, even though he claims to be "educating" people about gear. He releases one shitty cellphone video after another, each one recording an amp 20 feet away from the speaker and him hoarse-voiced loud talking into that cellphone camera set at a myspace angle in the most "I am definitely totally an alpha male, you guys" way possible. He can't really blame people who think he's a narcissist who is more interested in showing off his stuff and hearing himself talk than actually providing anything useful for anybody else.


Yeah, and he's so unrehearsed about his videos. Like where he was crapping on the Iconic for being having an SS component, but then went on to say how much he liked his full SS preamp pedal. But it's really just a win for me. I'm a huge EVH fan, and I am now a huge James Brown fan, and I'm happy to own the one amp those two designed and that pisses off Torres.


----------



## Werecow

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Mr. Torres did another video shitting on the Iconic. Still doesn't own one.
> 
> Man y'all fucking broke this man @BadSeed
> 
> I'm not giving him clicks. Not linking the video.


A while back he got really nasty with another youtuber i'm subscribed to. The youtuber called him out on it, and his response was this weird, and what looked like drunken rambling live stream that didn't address anything at all, and just spent the whole thing being passive aggressive. Seems he just doubles down when he gets criticism. I can't stand the guy.


----------



## BadSeed

At this point, I'm just full on ignoring the dude. He's trying so hard to get attention from certain people and it's so obvious. Best to just not freed the troll. 

I know drama sells but I'd rather operate my channel on positivity and actually insightful information. I just wanna play cool amps and talk to cool people about cool amps and leave all the corny shit to those with time on their hands to kill.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

BadSeed said:


> At this point, I'm just full on ignoring the dude. He's trying so hard to get attention from certain people and it's so obvious. Best to just not freed the troll.
> 
> I know drama sells but I'd rather operate my channel on positivity and actually insightful information. I just wanna play cool amps and talk to cool people about cool amps and leave all the corny shit to those with time on their hands to kill.



Yeah I agree 100%. Don't go back at him. Just think it's funny as fuck this guy's ego is so bruised since a good majority of people love this amp.  Just telling himself the reason opinions are so positive is because EVH gave away free amps and paid people or some shit like that.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

Kinda not cool when he ripped on stay metal ray. Smr was just being nice and pleasant in his channel.


----------



## Hollowway

For you guys that have played the iconic, how quiet can it get? I gotta get a practice rig, but I bought this today instead, lol.


----------



## Hollowway

@USMarine75 Do you have a 5153 currently? I’m wondering if you feel you can get the iconic do be as mid heavy as the normal usable tones on the 5153. Basically, I just want to make sure I can still get a modern metal tone, in terms of mid presence. It SOUNDS like that from the YouTube videos, but how does it sound in real life? Can it hang like the videos?


----------



## USMarine75

Hollowway said:


> @USMarine75 Do you have a 5153 currently? I’m wondering if you feel you can get the iconic do be as mid heavy as the normal usable tones on the 5153. Basically, I just want to make sure I can still get a modern metal tone, in terms of mid presence. It SOUNDS like that from the YouTube videos, but how does it sound in real life? Can it hang like the videos?



I currently have the 50w Stealth and EL34 (and a 100w 6L6 in storage). 

Take my opinions lightly as I have pedestrian ears lol… but yes I think the Iconic red channel has ridiculous amounts of gain on par with the 5153. I was trying to find my ABY pedal so I could properly go back and forth to assess them but I ended up last minute away for work. But I can’t imagine anyone saying they wished the Red channel had more gain, especially with the Burn option. I will say that the NG is underwhelming. That was my only initial “complaint”. Well that and the face plate but that seems like an easy fix now. 

Whereas I’d say the green channel is the more unique offering. I wouldn’t be surprised if some people honestly A/B’d them and preferred the Iconic Green Crunch over the 5153 Blue. The Green dimed is magnificent and the Burn offers the second voice.


----------



## AussieTerry

The great thing about Torres is that when you call him out he is a little pansy bitch who deletes your comments. The only thing Iconic about his latest vid is that its yet another shit video of his.


----------



## Mourguitars

BadSeed said:


> At this point, I'm just full on ignoring the dude. He's trying so hard to get attention from certain people and it's so obvious. Best to just not freed the troll.
> 
> I know drama sells but I'd rather operate my channel on positivity and actually insightful information. I just wanna play cool amps and talk to cool people about cool amps and leave all the corny shit to those with time on their hands to kill.



Stay and " dont stray " from your True North and besides...if your being hated on your doing something great...You state in your opening statement ..this is who i am and heres what i do...just look at you views per vids...case and point

But on some amps if ya can throw a SD-1 on a few ,that would be great ...wish !

Ahhh....I watched that Vid just now before starting my 15 hour work day., i shouldn't have this early...Come on Bro, dont be dissing on pigs...pigs are smarter than Dogs...im not dissing on anyone ...just a fact, use a term like you cant take Chicken $hit and make Chicken salad...leave Arnold outta it ...lol

I boost every amp and Preamp i own btw....im digging that Green Channel crunch cant say that enuff and like it even more with watching other vids that are popping up...Mr Brown and EVH done something great in a Hybrid amp

Take your pick...a Hybrid Blackstar or the Hybrid Iconic for the same money...what would set better in a mix....Iconic wins hands down...theres something in that ISF that you cant dial in or out...Iconic cuts thru

Ive said enuff....back to the grind

Mike


----------



## AussieTerry

Mourguitars said:


> Stay and " dont stray " from your True North and besides...if your being hated on your doing something great...You state in your opening statement ..this is who i am and heres what i do...just look at you views per vids...case and point
> 
> But on some amps if ya can throw a SD-1 on a few ,that would be great ...wish !
> 
> Ahhh....I watched that Vid just now before starting my 15 hour work day., i shouldn't have this early...Come on Bro, dont be dissing on pigs...pigs are smarter than Dogs...im not dissing on anyone ...just a fact, use a term like you cant take Chicken $hit and make Chicken salad...leave Arnold outta it ...lol
> 
> I boost every amp and Preamp i own btw....im digging that Green Channel crunch cant say that enuff and like it even more with watching other vids that are popping up...Mr Brown and EVH done something great in a Hybrid amp
> 
> Take your pick...a Hybrid Blackstar or the Hybrid Iconic for the same money...what would set better in a mix....Iconic wins hands down...theres something in that ISF that you cant dial in or out...Iconic cuts thru
> 
> Ive said enuff....back to the grind
> 
> Mike


Its not a hybrid its a fucking tube amp.


----------



## technomancer

AussieTerry said:


> Its not a hybrid its a fucking tube amp.



It's got a solid state input stage and a solid state phase inverter so it is a hybrid amp... but who cares it sounds great


----------



## MaxOfMetal

technomancer said:


> It's got a solid state input stage and a solid state phase inverter so it is a hybrid amp... but who cares it sounds great



Needs digital reverb or something to really confuse the fuck out of people.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I hope one day that Kyle makes a Ceres/Vesta amp; SS preamp and tube power amp, just to fuck with all these guys' minds.


----------



## Matt08642

I'd still like to give this amp a try though, shame I have absolutely no use for a massive tube-ish head lol.


----------



## WarMachine

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I hope one day that Kyle makes a Ceres/Vesta amp; SS preamp and tube power amp, just to fuck with all these guys' minds.


I'd love to have the funds to be able to get with Rocktron and have them build me a tube head, with the option to be rack mount or full shelled. 4 channel, based off of their preamps. No built in FX, tube power section, midi routing, built in load for speaker out to route with IR loaders/DAW. 


A guy can dream..


----------



## Mourguitars

WarMachine said:


> I'd love to have the funds to be able to get with Rocktron and have them build me a tube head, with the option to be rack mount or full shelled. 4 channel, based off of their preamps. No built in FX, tube power section, midi routing, built in load for speaker out to route with IR loaders/DAW.
> 
> 
> A guy can dream..



Im dreaming with ya ...im a die hard Rocktron fan ...but there lots of cool stuff coming out so im breaking out of my mold and catching up to the times trying new things...keeping a open mind so to speak...have lotta stuff on my radar...including the Iconic

Mike


----------



## Seabeast2000

Wasn't the peavey viking a SS pre with tube power combo?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Seabeast2000 said:


> Wasn't the peavey viking a SS pre with tube power combo?



Nah, tube preamp. Not sure if it's a hyrid tube/SS preamp, but from wwhat I can tell, it's tube.


----------



## Seabeast2000

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Nah, tube preamp. Not sure if it's a hyrid tube/SS preamp, but from wwhat I can tell, it's tube.


Ahh well it was another old peavey.


----------



## AussieTerry

If it has preamp tubes and power amp tubes its a tube amp.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Seabeast2000 said:


> Ahh well it was another old peavey.



A lot of the pre-Butcher tube amps were hybrid. My vintage Peavey history is fuzzy but I don't think they released an all-out full tube amp until the Butcher. The Vypyr Tube also was a hybrid.


----------



## Seabeast2000

Mace and Deuce were SS pre and Tube power. I think. I remember seeing one in a shop years ago and wondering where the little tubes were.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Seabeast2000 said:


> Mace and Deuce were SS pre and Tube power. I think. I remember seeing one in a shop years ago and wondering where the little tubes were.


They were. Popular because Skynyrd used them.


----------



## GreatGreen

Hey guys, I've made a terrible discovery.

ALL of the amps in the entire 5150 family... the OG 5150, the 5150 II _and_ the 5150 III... they ALL have solid state rectifiers! According to forums logic that means they are ALL SOLID STATE HYBRIDS! Oh no!

Welp, pack it in boys, turns out we've been playing stupid shitty SS hybrid amps this whole time! What fools we have all been! Might as well throw all those amps in the trash because the internet tells us that _any_ amps with _any_ SS components are simply not True Tube Amps and are therefore no good at all.

Personally I like the sound of them and wish I could keep the ones I have, but alas they have some solid state components in them so if I don't throw them in the trash and light them on fire I'll have to turn in my *"Official Good Guitar Gear Knower Abouter And Liker"* card and delete all my forums accounts, which I can never do because quite frankly I know (as I'm sure everyone else here knows) that forums credibility is simply much more important than actually enjoying the electric guitar with gear you like, no matter what components may or may not be in the circuit.

And the Iconic? Along with a solid state rectifier it has a solid state phase inverter _and_ solid state input stage! That's like 300% more solid state parts than the other 5150's!!! _HUNDREDS_ of PERCENTS!!! Who cares if it sounds and feels great... what if L Torres finds out you like it? Jesus I can't even imagine how terrible that would be. I don't think anybody can.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

It's just like vaccines and GMOs my dude. People would like to be discriminating/critical about the specific contents but fail to realize that they have been using them all along.


----------



## AussieTerry

Came across this incredibly fun vid on the Iconic from James Brown the man sharing it.


----------



## LCW

Iconic cab price went up too. What’s funny is none have even shown up at my local dealer, so unless you pre-ordered at 499, it wasn’t even possible to buy at that price… now 599… 20% increase…

Luckily I have a good Mesa cab but sucks for someone that wanted a cheap head and cab… now $200 more for that combination.


----------



## Hollowway

Best as I can tell, it's just sweetwater and zzounds that increased the prices. Everyone else is holding the line. I figured at sweetwater it was due to the "affiliate" model, but given zzounds also being more expensive, maybe they just increased before the others have? When I called in my order to GC yesterday the guy made no mention of a price increase.

EDIT: I found a couple other retailers that have increased prices. It'll be interesting to see if others do over the next couple of days, or if GC, MF, etc. keep the original price.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Hollowway said:


> Best as I can tell, it's just sweetwater and zzounds that increased the prices. Everyone else is holding the line. I figured at sweetwater it was due to the "affiliate" model, but given zzounds also being more expensive, maybe they just increased before the others have? When I called in my order to GC yesterday the guy made no mention of a price increase.
> 
> EDIT: I found a couple other retailers that have increased prices. It'll be interesting to see if others do over the next couple of days, or if GC, MF, etc. keep the original price.



I first noticed the price increase yesterday on the official EVH website, so yeah everyone's eventually gonna follow suit.


----------



## Hollowway

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I first noticed the price increase yesterday on the official EVH website, so yeah everyone's eventually gonna follow suit.


Oh if it was on their site, then ya, it’s effectively a done deal. Well, with inflation the way it is, guitars are becoming a better currency lol.


----------



## cardinal

I've been telling my wife we need to put all of our investments into Marshalls and 5150s but she's not buying it. I'm telling her we'd be up like 30%.


----------



## Mourguitars

cardinal said:


> I've been telling my wife we need to put all of our investments into Marshalls and 5150s but she's not buying it. I'm telling her we'd be up like 30%.



I think its time to sell mine below...i have the whole collection of ASM that i started collecting while my father was stationed in Germany in Frankfurt and Stuttgart for 4 1/2 years.....Frankurt PX Thrift...10 comics for a Quarter ......Thinks it time to bank....Benifit of being a Army Brat

My gosh these prices...thanks MCU !

Ill be able to afford these 2022 prices on gear...lol

Mike

cant link to Ebay....but its 50k for Amazing Fantasy #15 on the low end ...mines in very good shape...should get it graded


----------



## StevenC

MASS DEFECT said:


> It's just like vaccines and GMOs my dude. People would like to be discriminating/critical about the specific contents but fail to realize that they have been using them all along.


Hey don't throw life saving technology like vaccines and GMOs in with hellspawn like solid state components.


----------



## Deadpool_25

Mourguitars said:


> I think its time to sell mine below...i have the whole collection of ASM that i started collecting while my father was stationed in Germany in Frankfurt and Stuttgart for 4 1/2 years.....Frankurt PX Thrift...10 comics for a Quarter ......Thinks it time to bank....Benifit of being a Army Brat
> 
> My gosh these prices...thanks MCU !
> 
> Ill be able to afford these 2022 prices on gear...lol
> 
> Mike
> 
> cant link to Ebay....but its 50k for Amazing Fantasy #15 on the low end ...mines in very good shape...should get it graded



It’s definitely a good idea to get old comics like that graded. For insurance purposes if nothing else.


----------



## Emperoff

AussieTerry said:


> Its not a hybrid its a fucking tube amp.



It's got tubes, but it's not a full tube amp (Also known as a hybrid). Nothing wrong with that besides EVH not having the balls to proudly market it as such 

Seriously, what's the deal? People get tickled when others point out the amp is not a full tube amp. It isn't. Deal with it. That doesn't mean it sucks. The JCM800 used diode clipping, and when the JCM900-X replaced that for a tube, everyone hated it. So who cares? Looks like the only one concerned about it is that Louis Torres guy.

The amp is a hybrid. Period. If you have a hybrid amp that sounds amazing, just rub it off on the face of all tube lovers. Take pride of your design. Don't hide it in tech semantics like if the input stage and phase inverter were trivial.



Seabeast2000 said:


> Ahh well it was another old peavey.



That was the Peavey Mace. A buddy of mine has the 212 combo with Black Widow speakers and it's probably the heaviest amp I've ever seen. A true backbreaker.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Emperoff said:


> The JCM800 used diode clipping, and when the JCM900-X replaced that for a tube, everyone hated it. So who cares?



Just before someone goes up to your throat, the 2205 and 2210 indeed had some extra diode clipping in the circuit. The single channel JCM800s didn't. The Jube, JCM900 MkIII, and JCM900 Dual Reverb also had diode clipping, although that could be bypassed on the MKIII by keeping the Sensitivity knob on 10 IIRC. Hell, some Jose mods and I BELIEVE (I'll let @technomancer correct me) some Friedman and Wizard amps have diodes as well.


----------



## Emperoff

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Just before someone goes up to your throat...



Meh. let them come 



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The 2205 and 2210 indeed had some extra diode clipping in the circuit. The single channel JCM800s didn't. The Jube, JCM900 MkIII, and JCM900 Dual Reverb also had diode clipping, although that could be bypassed on the MKIII by keeping the Sensitivity knob on 10 IIRC. Hell, some Jose mods and I BELIEVE (I'll let @technomancer correct me) some Friedman and Wizard amps have diodes as well.



Pretty much every modern amp uses diode clipping and SS rectifier. Honestly people are making a huge deal out of something very simple. If you like it, who cares if it has tubes or not? KSR (SS) and AMT (hybrid) stuff sounds fantastic either paired with a tube poweramp or using IRs.

It almost seems like people are feeling attacked/guilty for liking a hybrid design and feel the need of making weird arguments to justify it. I mean is all this buzz about that Torres dude?


----------



## technomancer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Just before someone goes up to your throat, the 2205 and 2210 indeed had some extra diode clipping in the circuit. The single channel JCM800s didn't. The Jube, JCM900 MkIII, and JCM900 Dual Reverb also had diode clipping, although that could be bypassed on the MKIII by keeping the Sensitivity knob on 10 IIRC. Hell, some Jose mods and I BELIEVE (I'll let @technomancer correct me) some Friedman and Wizard amps have diodes as well.



Friedmans with a sat switch have diode clipping that can be turned off, the Butterslax has always-on diode clipping. Both the Wizard MCII and MTL have diode clipping (circuits are somewhat similar to a Marshall Jubilee with a metric ton of changes).


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Emperoff said:


> It almost seems like people are feeling attacked/guilty for liking a hybrid design and has to make weird arguments to justify it. I mean is all this buzz about that Torres dude?



Eeeeh it's been a complaint since the amp was revealed. Shit it was happening here too when people found out about the 2 preamp tubes. People just wanna keep that old argument alive, even though it's proven that SS circuitry in tube amps, and hell full SS preamps/amps period, can sound fantastic if you actually design the fuckers to sound good.  


technomancer said:


> Friedmans with a sat switch have diode clipping that can be turned off, the Butterslax has always-on diode clipping. Both the Wizard MCII and MTL have diode clipping (circuits are somewhat similar to a Marshall Jubilee with a metric ton of changes).


Thank you Mr. Knows-Much-More-Than-Me-About-Amp-Design.


----------



## Hollowway

Emperoff said:


> Meh. let them come
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty much every modern amp uses diode clipping and SS rectifier. Honestly people are making a huge deal out of something very simple. If you like it, who cares if it has tubes or not? KSR (SS) and AMT (hybrid) stuff sounds fantastic either paired with a tube poweramp or using IRs.
> 
> It almost seems like people are feeling attacked/guilty for liking a hybrid design and feel the need of making weird arguments to justify it.


Shoot, I’d PREFER they be all SS. I hate wondering if I should replace tubes. SS would the be equivalent of strings that never need to be changed. But most manufacturers are doing tubes cuz people think they’re better. And, there are some truly bad sounding SS amps.


----------



## technomancer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Thank you Mr. Knows-Much-More-Than-Me-About-Amp-Design.



I am a repository of knowledge useless in the real world 

I've also built two of my own Friedman variants and am building an MCII and MTL is I ever get around to it...


----------



## Emperoff

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Eeeeh it's been a complaint since the amp was revealed. Shit it was happening here too when people found out about the 2 preamp tubes.



Well of course it happened. If you announce a new take of a famous tube amp that had 5 preamp tubes with just two, math just doesn't add up. It has to be a hybrid of some sort. If they had announced a hybrid amp from the beggining, people wouldn't have been arguing about the number of tubes 

I mean, let's consider for a second the success of the Amptweaker Tight Metal Pro. The thing would have sold all the same even if it the preamp was 100% SS. Just look at how many people preordered it blind just because it was designed by James Brown.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

technomancer said:


> I am a repository of knowledge useless in the real world
> 
> I've also built two of my own Friedman variants and am building an MCII and MTL is I ever get around to it...



I'd love to one day try an MCII or MTL for sure. I don't think they're here anymore, but someone here always made me want to try one.


----------



## technomancer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'd love to one day try an MCII or MTL for sure. I don't think they're here anymore, but someone here always made me want to try one.



Yeah all the clips I've hard of them have been really cool and since Headfirst put out PCBs to build them I figured what the hell  There is no way I would ever pay what they go for to buy one though. I get small production by one guy and why they're that expensive, just not something I would sink the money into.


----------



## Deadpool_25

Every time you guys say that jackhole’s name (edit: Luis Torres) you get him another click.

Hmm…and probably another dislike…

Never mind, carry on.


----------



## cardinal

technomancer said:


> Yeah all the clips I've hard of them have been really cool and since Headfirst put out PCBs to build them I figured what the hell  There is no way I would ever pay what they go for to buy one though. I get small production by one guy and why they're that expensive, just not something I would sink the money into.


Seems like the thing with Wizards is to buy one and then sell it again because it's so expensive. I've heard is the Jubilee design with an extra gain stage and super high plate voltage?


----------



## GreatGreen

I'm honestly asking at this point... what is the agreed-upon definition of "hybrid tube amp?"

Is it "an amp that contains any solid state components?" because if that's true then every amp that doesn't use a tube rectifier would technically be a "hybrid tube amp" including Plexis, JCM 800's, Dumble Overdrive Specials, Fender Twin Reverbs, OG 5150's, etc.

If a hybrid tube amp is "any amp that generates its distortion using tube and solid state components" then I still have to ask if the Iconic is a hybrid amp. James Brown said it uses a solid state input stage and phase inverter, but "all four distortion stages are tube" meaning both sides of both 12AX7's. So by this definition, if the Iconic's input stage doesn't generate any clipping, then the amp is not a hybrid, but simply a tube amp in the purest sense of the word.


----------



## Deadpool_25

GreatGreen said:


> I'm honestly asking at this point... what is the agreed-upon definition of "hybrid tube amp?"
> 
> Is it "an amp that contains any solid state components?" because if that's true then every amp that doesn't use a tube rectifier would technically be a "hybrid tube amp" including Plexis, JCM 800's, Dumble Overdrive Specials, Fender Twin Reverbs, OG 5150's, etc.
> 
> If a hybrid tube amp is "any amp that generates its distortion using tube and solid state components" then I still have to ask if the Iconic is a hybrid amp. James Brown said it uses a solid state input stage and phase inverter, but "all four distortion stages are tube" meaning both sides of both 12AX7's. So by this definition, if the Iconic's input stage doesn't generate any clipping, then the amp is not a hybrid, but simply a tube amp in the purest sense of the word.



Hm. I was considering it hybrid too and still kinda am, but that’s a good point. I hadn’t heard all the gain was from the two tubes. I’m not sure how you get that much gain out of two tubes but I’m not an amp designer.


----------



## profwoot

Ok I finally went ahead and figured out wtf louis torres is. Jesus Christ. He's a low-rent 90s shock jock from 107.7 The Meat. Except instead of celebrity gossip it's amp/youtube gossip. I will now forget his existence and suggest everyone else do the same.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Man I shouldn't have even brought him back up, but as long as more people are realizing he's an ass.  Shit I saw that Tone Wars guy indirectly talk shit about him even after Torres praised him.


----------



## GreatGreen

Deadpool_25 said:


> Hm. I was considering it hybrid too and still kinda am, but that’s a good point. I hadn’t heard all the gain was from the two tubes. I’m not sure how you get that much gain out of two tubes but I’m not an amp designer.



I'm no amp designer either but yeah that's what JB said.
However I do know that preamp tubes technically have two sides each, so two tubes can still make for up to 4 gain stages, for what it's worth.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

We can't even collectively consider what a true baritone guitar is, let alone a hybrid amp.


----------



## Mourguitars

Not to get off Topic but doesn't the Marshall Jube have LEDS as clippers...there Mr Technomancer ?....thats pretty unique isn't it...i studied that schematic once from Ceriatone a while back...LEDS thru me off, never seen that in a amp

My JMP-1 i had that the longest...thats IC's for Distortion , ive changed tubes still the same sound so...love it

My Old Prophesy was most likely the same, same as the Piranha ..i loved them but i put 5751 in and it cleaned up the Clean Channel only ...so ?

The Valvesonic pre amps i believe ...are all tube gain stages as well as the Kartakou...i love them as well

But i boost everything so im putting solid state into the signal chain

Technology has come along way....back in the day ( i sound old , so what lol ) we just made it work....today we are spoiled ....stuff sounds Fantastic these days...just pick and choose ...rock out

Ill say this again ...Mr Bown and EVH created a great budget amp with a sound that Eddie had in his head...just wished it would have stayed at the $899...and Eddie was still around !

Mike


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Mourguitars said:


> Not to get off Topic but doesn't the Marshall Jube have LEDS as clippers...there Mr Technomancer ?....thats pretty unique isn't it...i studied that schematic once from Ceriatone a while back...LEDS thru me off, never seen that in a amp
> 
> My JMP-1 i had that the longest...thats IC's for Distortion , ive changed tubes still the same sound so...love it
> 
> My Old Prophesy was most likely the same, same as the Piranha ..i loved them but i put 5751 in and it cleaned up the Clean Channel only ...so ?
> 
> The Valvesonic pre amps i believe ...are all tube gain stages as well as the Kartakou...i love them as well
> 
> But i boost everything so im putting solid state into the signal chain
> 
> Technology has come along way....back in the day ( i sound old , so what lol ) we just made it work....today we are spoiled ....stuff sounds Fantastic these days...just pick and choose ...rock out
> 
> Ill say this again ...Mr Bown and EVH created a great budget amp with a sound that Eddie had in his head...just wished it would have stayed at the $899...and Eddie was still around !
> 
> Mike



Yeah we brougth up the Jube earlier. I forgot about the JMP-1 as well. Rocktron Piranha was hybrid as well.


----------



## Emperoff

GreatGreen said:


> I'm honestly asking at this point... what is the agreed-upon definition of "hybrid tube amp?"
> 
> Is it "an amp that contains any solid state components?" because if that's true then every amp that doesn't use a tube rectifier would technically be a "hybrid tube amp" including Plexis, JCM 800's, Dumble Overdrive Specials, Fender Twin Reverbs, OG 5150's, etc.
> 
> If a hybrid tube amp is "any amp that generates its distortion using tube and solid state components" then I still have to ask if the Iconic is a hybrid amp. James Brown said it uses a solid state input stage and phase inverter, but "all four distortion stages are tube" meaning both sides of both 12AX7's. So by this definition, if the Iconic's input stage doesn't generate any clipping, then the amp is not a hybrid, but simply a tube amp in the purest sense of the word.



@technomancer can probably explain it way better than I do.

You're omitting the part that V1 is responsible for amplifying the signal, so it does pretty much all the heavy lifting. This is why tubes are so sensitive in V1, since any noise generated by the tube gets massively amplified.

Following stages start from an already amplified signal, and when the waveform can't increase further, it compresses and adds distortion. But the signal doesn't amplify more. Think of it as adding an overdrive to your already distorted amp.

So this design is basically using tubes instead of transistors to produce overdrive in a "pleasant" way (tube compression) after a signal already amplified by a transistor. So no, since the main amplification of the signal is not done by a tube, I can't consider it a full tube preamp.

The poweramp is full tube, though. Although since the Phase Inverter technically belongs to the poweramp (standalone preamps don't have one) and it is SS, well... 

I still don't get this insistence on getting the "full tube approved award". *If it sounds good,* *WHO CARES?*


----------



## amptweaker

Hollowway said:


> Amp Jenga!
> 
> Boy, @Deadpool_25 was not joking about how wide the iconic head is. That’s a wide boy!
> .


27" wide, which is 1/2" wider than the block letter, and 3" narrower than the EVH 5150 III 100W heads. So it looks good on a 412, but it only weighs 39 lbs.
James B
EVH


----------



## amptweaker

Deadpool_25 said:


> I haven’t tried the cab so take this FWIW.
> 
> TL;DR: The Iconic amp seems pretty good, but I doubt that carries over to the cab. I’d absolutely get a higher quality cab.
> 
> The Iconic cab is made as inexpensively as possible within reason. MDF construction and speakers where we know they had to cut corners. I believe that if you’re aware enough to question how good the cab is, realize the importance of a cab, and are in the position to pay a bit more for a cab, you’ll almost certainly want a “better” cab.
> 
> To my mind, the Iconic lineup isn’t targeted at those with the most discerning ears. James seems to have done a really good job with the amp, but I doubt you can work that kind of magic with a cab given the extremely limited number of components and under serious cost constraints.



The cabinet has a plywood baffle and all the cleats where screws go into are also plywood, and I used a thinner baffle to tweak the resonance. It's got nice pop-out casters, is full sized, and is about 15 lbs lighter than our current 5150 III cab! Having an MDF back isn't very far from the original particle board backs of old Marshall cabs either, so really the sides are the only part that's much different. AND we developed a real Celestion that shares many of the same parts as the more expensive UK built EVH 12" and G12H Anniversary speakers used in the higher end EVH cabinets and combos. So I wouldn't call it a slacker. In fact, we compared it to my original 90's 5150 cab with the stock Sheffield 1200's, as well as the current EVH 5150 III 412 with EVH Celestions, and I think the Iconic sits right in between them, leaning towards the original tone we did in the early 90's.

James B
EVH


----------



## technomancer

Mourguitars said:


> Not to get off Topic but doesn't the Marshall Jube have LEDS as clippers...there Mr Technomancer ?....thats pretty unique isn't it...i studied that schematic once from Ceriatone a while back...LEDS thru me off, never seen that in a amp



Actually LEDs as clippers are really common, just more so in pedals vs amps. It's just another type of diode (LED = Light Emitting Diode). Friedman uses transistors which really forms a diode, Jose used transistors and diodes depending on the build, Cameron used both etc etc etc.

As for the hybrid thing, most people talk about it when you start replacing gain stages or the PI with something like a FET or when you have something like a solid state pre into a tube power amp or vice versa. I don't think I've seen anyone refer to a Jubilee or Jose as a hybrid amp.


----------



## LCW

Mourguitars said:


> Not to get off Topic but doesn't the Marshall Jube have LEDS as clippers...there Mr Technomancer ?....thats pretty unique isn't it...i studied that schematic once from Ceriatone a while back...LEDS thru me off, never seen that in a amp
> 
> My JMP-1 i had that the longest...thats IC's for Distortion , ive changed tubes still the same sound so...love it
> 
> My Old Prophesy was most likely the same, same as the Piranha ..i loved them but i put 5751 in and it cleaned up the Clean Channel only ...so ?
> 
> The Valvesonic pre amps i believe ...are all tube gain stages as well as the Kartakou...i love them as well
> 
> But i boost everything so im putting solid state into the signal chain
> 
> Technology has come along way....back in the day ( i sound old , so what lol ) we just made it work....today we are spoiled ....stuff sounds Fantastic these days...just pick and choose ...rock out
> 
> Ill say this again ...Mr Bown and EVH created a great budget amp with a sound that Eddie had in his head...just wished it would have stayed at the $899...and Eddie was still around !
> 
> Mike



Well LED = Light Emitting Diode


----------



## amptweaker

Emperoff said:


> @technomancer can probably explain it way better than I do.
> 
> You're omitting the part that V1 is responsible for amplifying the signal, so it does pretty much all the heavy lifting. This is why tubes are so sensitive in V1, since any noise generated by the tube gets massively amplified.
> 
> Following stages start from an already amplified signal, and when the waveform can't increase further, it compresses and adds distortion. But the signal doesn't amplify more. Think of it as adding an overdrive to your already distorted amp.
> 
> So this design is basically using tubes instead of transistors to produce overdrive in a "pleasant" way (tube compression) after a signal already amplified by a transistor. So no, since the main amplification of the signal is not done by a tube, I can't consider it a full tube preamp.
> 
> The poweramp is full tube, though. Although since the Phase Inverter technically belongs to the poweramp (standalone preamps don't have one) and it is SS, well...
> 
> I still don't get this insistence on getting the "full tube approved award". *If it sounds good,* *WHO CARES?*


How about if I explain it......the first tube stage amplifies the relatively low guitar signal up to the level where tubes generally operate and start to clip. It only clips if you drive it really hard like cranking a tube screamer output into it. BUT, unlike everybody's supposition that I threw a stupid opamp in there or something, I used a high voltage transistor circuit with some tricks to make sure even at that point it breaks up like a tube and puts out the same voltage level as the replaced tube.....the exact same. Sure, different tubes make a big difference when you swap that first one, but that's because it's changing 2 stages, the one before and after the gain. So in this case, that 2nd stage is STILL a tube stage. I just replaced the first one(which operates the ch1 and ch2 input stages independently on all EVH models), which is the one that squeals the easiest.

After the first stage is where all the eq'ing and distortion actually happens, and those NEXT tubes and their associated parts are much more important to how the amp distorts, cleans up, sustains, punches, and just chunks. So those are all still tubes and you get the same type of gain and tube compression, the same bias shifting when you hit hard, and what I called the squawk of the preamp tubes.

Sure the phase inverter would be nice to be tube too.....but if you're trying to meet a price point, you gotta figure out what's the most important and what's less important..so I whittled it down to the absolute most important 2 preamp tubes. Like people saying 'why can't you footswitch the Overdrive on ch1?'. Well I could have put that in there, but it would only work with an extra gain/volume for that and added relays instead of the simple voicing switch. So that's a lot more money. The goal was a 2 channel amp, and I put those voicing switches in so people could decide what THEY wanted the 2 channels to be. The transistor input allowed me to setup the Boost footswitch to actually provide about 8dB more input boost too, so you can get 4 different gain amounts by using that in conjunction with the channels. So it worked out.

And having built a bunch of successful solid state preamp pedals in the last 10 years, I agree with 'If it sounds good, who cares'. Or the version Ed used to say 'If it sounds good, it IS good'.

Anyway, there's some more info,
James
EVH


----------



## Emperoff

amptweaker said:


> BUT, unlike everybody's supposition that I threw a stupid opamp in there or something, I used a high voltage transistor circuit with some tricks to make sure even at that point it breaks up like a tube and puts out the same voltage level as the replaced tube.....the exact same.



Well, not everybody. 


Emperoff said:


> But hey, what matters is *how it sounds* and if people likes it. As I said *it's the same principle as AMT SS-20 preamps (high voltage JFET on V1*, tube for V2/V3, and another hv JFET at V4).



As much as I love all the technical bits straight from the source, I can't help but feel it shouldn't really be necessary to have an amp designer giving explanations on youtube comments and forums when EVH could have just said: _"Hey, we have a new hybrid 5150 amp and it's awesome. DEAL WITH IT"._


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

It's almost as if... if you put thought into designing an amp, regardless it being tube, digital etc, it'll sound great? And a amp doesn't sound bad by default just because of what type of circuitry makes the tone?

*WHODA FUCKIN THUNKIT?!?!?!?! *


----------



## sakeido

amptweaker said:


> The cabinet has a plywood baffle and all the cleats where screws go into are also plywood, and I used a thinner baffle to tweak the resonance. It's got nice pop-out casters, is full sized, and is about 15 lbs lighter than our current 5150 III cab! Having an MDF back isn't very far from the original particle board backs of old Marshall cabs either, so really the sides are the only part that's much different. AND we developed a real Celestion that shares many of the same parts as the more expensive UK built EVH 12" and G12H Anniversary speakers used in the higher end EVH cabinets and combos. So I wouldn't call it a slacker. In fact, we compared it to my original 90's 5150 cab with the stock Sheffield 1200's, as well as the current EVH 5150 III 412 with EVH Celestions, and I think the Iconic sits right in between them, leaning towards the original tone we did in the early 90's.
> 
> James B
> EVH


is the combo seriously only 53 pounds? how much does the voicing change from the head to the combo? My 6505+ 112 combo is... not good. Not good at all. Hardly sounds like a 6505+.


----------



## Hollowway

amptweaker said:


> The cabinet has a plywood baffle and all the cleats where screws go into are also plywood, and I used a thinner baffle to tweak the resonance. It's got nice pop-out casters, is full sized, and is about 15 lbs lighter than our current 5150 III cab! Having an MDF back isn't very far from the original particle board backs of old Marshall cabs either, so really the sides are the only part that's much different. AND we developed a real Celestion that shares many of the same parts as the more expensive UK built EVH 12" and G12H Anniversary speakers used in the higher end EVH cabinets and combos. So I wouldn't call it a slacker. In fact, we compared it to my original 90's 5150 cab with the stock Sheffield 1200's, as well as the current EVH 5150 III 412 with EVH Celestions, and I think the Iconic sits right in between them, leaning towards the original tone we did in the early 90's.
> 
> James B
> EVH


Well, dang, maybe I WILL get another 4x12. I only have one, abs I don’t okay live, but you only go around once, so….


----------



## ATRguitar91

amptweaker said:


> The transistor input allowed me to setup the Boost footswitch to actually provide about 8dB more input boost too


Incredibly informative, thanks! I and some others here were under the impression that the boost control was post gain and served to function only as a pure volume boost. 

It sounds like you're saying here it affects the input stage as well. So it does affect the tone of the amp by hitting the input harder?


----------



## technomancer

@amptweaker just wanted to take a moment and say thanks for posting, it's appreciated


----------



## Hollowway

Who here has already purchased the cab? Am I gonna be the first one over the hill?


----------



## Hollowway

technomancer said:


> @amptweaker just wanted to take a moment and say thanks for posting, it's appreciated


Agreed. It’s literally the reason I bought one. Knowing all of the rationale for everything done made me feel really good about the design and engineering and care that went into it.


----------



## amptweaker

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's almost as if... if you put thought into designing an amp, regardless it being tube, digital etc, it'll sound great? And a amp doesn't sound bad by default just because of what type of circuitry makes the tone?
> 
> *WHODA FUCKIN THUNKIT?!?!?!?! *


You're right. The tweaking is way more important than the mojo.

It's just like people thinking that a Vox AC30 sounds like it does BECAUSE it uses EL84's. That one thing. There's almost nothing else in the amp the same as a Fender or a Marshall, but that 1 tube difference is the whole thing???? See what I mean? Mojologists get caught up in exactly what components and things are used and it turns out you could increase 1 particular capacitor value by 50% and completely change the feel of an amp....regardless of all that other stuff.

It's why there are shitty sounding tube amps just like there are nice sounding solid state amps.

JB


----------



## amptweaker

technomancer said:


> @amptweaker just wanted to take a moment and say thanks for posting, it's appreciated


YW
JB
EVH


----------



## amptweaker

ATRguitar91 said:


> Incredibly informative, thanks! I and some others here were under the impression that the boost control was post gain and served to function only as a pure volume boost.
> 
> It sounds like you're saying here it affects the input stage as well. So it does affect the tone of the amp by hitting the input harder?


Yes it does......it has a fixed input boost that's not a tightening boost, but just increases the gain some. It helps your solos have a little more of that legato feel to them, and helps it get over the noise gate better when you go for a solo. The Volume Boost knob can be left down to just get this input boost. But if you turn up the Volume Boost, when the footswitch kicks on you get a nice volume boost that's a little bit tighter than flat.......kind of a Malcolm to Angus switch.....and that helps keep it from flopping and farting out the power amp when it gets louder.

James B
EVH


----------



## amptweaker

sakeido said:


> is the combo seriously only 53 pounds? how much does the voicing change from the head to the combo? My 6505+ 112 combo is... not good. Not good at all. Hardly sounds like a 6505+.



Yes it's only 53 lbs, and the preamp is identical. The power amp is just a lower powered one, so if you were to plug it into the same 412 or whatever, you'd get the same sound just a little less headroom. It's the same amp with 2 power tubes instead of 4, and the switches are on the back(so it wouldn't have to get extremely wide).

I don't much about the 6505+ 112, since I'd already left by then, but I will say in its defense.....headroom matters. Not just in the amount of lowend, but even the sizzly 
edge gets clipped away by the lower power levels.

James B
EVH


----------



## Hollowway

Hey @amptweaker, apologies for taking up more of your time, but how would you describe the tone of the 4x12? The Ola video of the combo showed him saying he thought the speaker sounded scooped. You place the new cab between the 90s and current EVH cabs, but I don’t own those, so I’m not sure what to expect. Would you say the speakers in the 4x12 lean toward scooped, or midrangy? (Or am I asking the wrong questions entirely, lol.) I guess I’m just wondering if this new cab is more of an early VH, classic tone, or a more modern tight and focused tone.


----------



## WarMachine

Hollowway said:


> Hey @amptweaker, apologies for taking up more of your time, but how would you describe the tone of the 4x12? The Ola video of the combo showed him saying he thought the speaker sounded scooped. You place the new cab between the 90s and current EVH cabs, but I don’t own those, so I’m not sure what to expect. Would you say the speakers in the 4x12 lean toward scooped, or midrangy? (Or am I asking the wrong questions entirely, lol.) I guess I’m just wondering if this new cab is more of an early VH, classic tone, or a more modern tight and focused tone.


That's a good question. But IMO I liked the sound he had stock vs when he swapped the speaker out.

Sincerely,
A guitarist who is burnt the fuck out on v30s.


----------



## AussieTerry

You're all being a bunch of cunts, its a fucking tube amp, its not a fucking hybrid amp its a fucking tube amp, it has tubes it has an on off switch it has a standyby switch.

P.s. its a fucking tube amp.
P.p.s Torres is still a pussy


----------



## MaxOfMetal

AussieTerry said:


> You're all being a bunch of cunts, its a fucking tube amp, its not a fucking hybrid amp its a fucking tube amp, it has tubes it has an on off switch it has a standyby switch.
> 
> P.s. its a fucking tube amp.
> P.p.s Torres is still a pussy



This is probably one of the most Australian posts I've ever read.


----------



## narad

profwoot said:


> Ok I finally went ahead and figured out wtf louis torres is. Jesus Christ. He's a low-rent 90s shock jock from 107.7 The Meat. Except instead of celebrity gossip it's amp/youtube gossip. I will now forget his existence and suggest everyone else do the same.



I heard if you turn off the lights and say "Louis Torres" in the mirror 3 times, when you turn the lights back on, your walls will be replaced by shitty amps.


----------



## Werecow

narad said:


> I heard if you turn off the lights and say "Louis Torres" in the mirror 3 times, when you turn the lights back on, your walls will be replaced by shitty amps.


For some reason, all i can picture is him doing that by himself before every video he makes.


----------



## Bg999

Really interested in this amp. I actually prefer the sound compared to 6505 on the demos I’ve heard. I only wish it had external bias jacks for easy biasing without risk of getting electrocuted. I live in a small town there’s no amp tech around here.


----------



## USMarine75

Deadpool_25 said:


> It’s definitely a good idea to get old comics like that graded. For insurance purposes if nothing else.



Dont remind me. I had XMen (#1-220), X Factor, Thor, Wolverine, Black Panther, Gi Joe, Transformers, Fantastic Four, etc. Plus a ton of graphic novels like Grendel. 

They were stored at my parent’s house. I came back from long term work overseas and they were gone. My mom said she didn’t know what happened to them. Said there was a leak in ceiling and maybe the repair people had thrown them out because they were ruined. But they were all sealed in mylar packaging. 

So I made the mistake of having the set posthumously appraised just to see what I lost. 

$250k minimum.


----------



## Mourguitars

USMarine75 said:


> Dont remind me. I had XMen (#1-220), X Factor, Thor, Wolverine, Black Panther, Gi Joe, Transformers, Fantastic Four, etc. Plus a ton of graphic novels like Grendel.
> 
> They were stored at my parent’s house. I came back from long term work overseas and they were gone. My mom said she didn’t know what happened to them. Said there was a leak in ceiling and maybe the repair people had thrown them out because they were ruined. But they were all sealed in mylar packaging.
> 
> So I made the mistake of having the set posthumously appraised just to see what I lost.
> 
> $250k minimum.




When i lived over on the beach ( it was brutal on guitar amps btw, the salt air ) and we had to leave due to all the hurricanes ....first thing i loaded up was my Comics...ive been lugging them around since i was 8 years old from Germany...ive taken care of them, replacing the backboards and bags every few years...some to my surprise still have white pages...thats great for a silver age Comic

Things have come and gone in my life ...but my Comics i cherish , and besides being a Army Brat for 16 years and all the moving around....those were my friends so to speak....12 schools in 12 years ....i turned out ok...But i had a E-9 for a Father...oh his drill Sgt days...oh boy....lol

Mike


----------



## technomancer

USMarine75 said:


> Dont remind me. I had XMen (#1-220), X Factor, Thor, Wolverine, Black Panther, Gi Joe, Transformers, Fantastic Four, etc. Plus a ton of graphic novels like Grendel.
> 
> They were stored at my parent’s house. I came back from long term work overseas and they were gone. My mom said she didn’t know what happened to them. Said there was a leak in ceiling and maybe the repair people had thrown them out because they were ruined. But they were all sealed in mylar packaging.
> 
> So I made the mistake of having the set posthumously appraised just to see what I lost.
> 
> $250k minimum.



Ooof I had a ton of 70s comics from when I was little and my mom took them for a class she was teaching (she was a high school English teacher) and somebody stole the box... from what I remember of what was there they'd be worth similar by now 

Add that to Matchbox cars and Stars Wars toys my younger siblings "couldn't hurt" that they destroyed and I could have probably retired early


----------



## Seabeast2000

I think that was my first acquired matchbox car. Little did I know the Javelin was a pretty rare bird.


----------



## USMarine75

technomancer said:


> Ooof I had a ton of 70s comics from when I was little and my mom took them for a class she was teaching (she was a high school English teacher) and somebody stole the box... from what I remember of what was there they'd be worth similar by now
> 
> Add that to Matchbox cars and Stars Wars toys my younger siblings "couldn't hurt" that they destroyed and I could have probably retired early



So long story short my oldest is with a diff woman. I had temp custody for first 4 years, then she stole him for 6, and then I got legal custody from 10+. So in that period I was in military and moved across country. 

My mom was local and would see him once a week. Well without telling me she was giving him here and there all my toys. These were all of the GI Joe, GO Bots, and Transformers from the 80s/90s. Some were unopened. I had the entire collection plus duplicates.

Best part. My ex was a Mommy Dearest and was mean to our son. She would say you have too many toys they don’t fit in one toy chest. Pick what you want to keep and everything else I’m throwing away at end of day. So she threw away all these toys. Prob was worth as much as the comics.


----------



## CanserDYI

My dad was offered 100 bitcoin a long time ago for some web services and he laughed at the dude and said , "no i'll take the 1000 bucks you promised me." 

He's pretty sick about that, but always says the 1000 bucks then was way more worth it than the millions of dollars today that he didnt even know was possible.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

My mom gave away all my pokemon cards from when I was little. I had a ton of the 1st edition shadowless cards and a full 1st edition jungle set along with other miscellaneous decks. The charizards alone are worth over 750k in psa10 condition (I had 3 of them that I sleeved instantly and one I actually played with). So yeah I'm super fucking salty about that.


----------



## amptweaker

Hollowway said:


> Hey @amptweaker, apologies for taking up more of your time, but how would you describe the tone of the 4x12? The Ola video of the combo showed him saying he thought the speaker sounded scooped. You place the new cab between the 90s and current EVH cabs, but I don’t own those, so I’m not sure what to expect. Would you say the speakers in the 4x12 lean toward scooped, or midrangy? (Or am I asking the wrong questions entirely, lol.) I guess I’m just wondering if this new cab is more of an early VH, classic tone, or a more modern tight and focused tone.


The speakers are most similar to the EVH 12", which is similar to a greenback, and is a little darker. The G12H Anniversary speaker is a higher efficiency version that's more in-your-face in the upper mids. I designed the Iconic speaker to be in between those so it's bright enough to sound good cleaned up, but dark enough not to be harshly bright. It does have a notch in the 1.5kHz range, but a lot of times people say 'more mids' when they're talking about the upper midrange of something like a Vintage 30. The Vintage 30 has a lot of 'in-your-face upper mids, but hardly any sizzly highs. This Iconic speaker is more balanced in its upper mids and sizzly highs. 

The cabinet itself lends itself to more lowend with its thinner baffle, which works well with the Resonance control....but as you crank the amp louder you need less and less of the Resonance because it can eat up your headroom. 

James
EVH


----------



## Emperoff

amptweaker said:


> The speakers are most similar to the EVH 12", which is similar to a greenback, and is a little darker. The G12H Anniversary speaker is a higher efficiency version that's more in-your-face in the upper mids. I designed the Iconic speaker to be in between those so it's bright enough to sound good cleaned up, but dark enough not to be harshly bright. It does have a notch in the 1.5kHz range, but a lot of times people say 'more mids' when they're talking about the upper midrange of something like a Vintage 30. The Vintage 30 has a lot of 'in-your-face upper mids, but hardly any sizzly highs. This Iconic speaker is more balanced in its upper mids and sizzly highs.
> 
> The cabinet itself lends itself to more lowend with its thinner baffle, which works well with the Resonance control....but as you crank the amp louder you need less and less of the Resonance because it can eat up your headroom.
> 
> James
> EVH



Thank you Mr. Brown for bringing the thread back from that Pokemon stuff derail


----------



## Hollowway

amptweaker said:


> The speakers are most similar to the EVH 12", which is similar to a greenback, and is a little darker. The G12H Anniversary speaker is a higher efficiency version that's more in-your-face in the upper mids. I designed the Iconic speaker to be in between those so it's bright enough to sound good cleaned up, but dark enough not to be harshly bright. It does have a notch in the 1.5kHz range, but a lot of times people say 'more mids' when they're talking about the upper midrange of something like a Vintage 30. The Vintage 30 has a lot of 'in-your-face upper mids, but hardly any sizzly highs. This Iconic speaker is more balanced in its upper mids and sizzly highs.
> 
> The cabinet itself lends itself to more lowend with its thinner baffle, which works well with the Resonance control....but as you crank the amp louder you need less and less of the Resonance because it can eat up your headroom.
> 
> James
> EVH


This is awesome. I've got a cab on order! I think this will be a perfect alternative to the cab I already have.


----------



## USMarine75

James, why are you bringing up amp stuff in a comic book thread?


----------



## LCW

Probably get ripped a new one for posting this but whatever… I’m just some old school thrash hack who’s digging the Iconic… iPhone recording…



Settings:


----------



## GreatGreen

Man, that behind-the-cage logo mod looks better with every pic.


----------



## USMarine75

GreatGreen said:


> Man, that behind-the-cage logo mod looks better with every pic.



Does anyone here know someone at EVH Gear that could make that change happen from the factory?


----------



## drb

Ola's just uploaded his Iconic half stack demo.


----------



## Matt08642

drb said:


> Ola's just uploaded his Iconic half stack demo.




Didn't like the way this sounded, really. Wish I could test this head through the IRs I normally use but don't want to commit to buying it


----------



## ATRguitar91

drb said:


> Ola's just uploaded his Iconic half stack demo.



I think my favorite tone he got was the red channel boosted with the burn engaged.


----------



## Emperoff

Matt08642 said:


> Didn't like the way this sounded, really. Wish I could test this head through the IRs I normally use but don't want to commit to buying it



Me neither, tbh. But it's just a demo. I liked the tones in @BadSeed demo better.

Either way I find it the most dry sounding of all 5150s, which is not necessarily a bad thing (specially for metal rythms). Since I like the II the most of them all, these are definetely not my cup of tea.


----------



## Jeffrey Bain

Had the chance to play one of these last night that was quickly thwarted by a special needs child completely taking over the high end room for his personal practice space (he literally screamed at me to leave and not to touch his "things".)

Hoping to go back when he's not there to get a shot at this thing.


----------



## GreatGreen

drb said:


> Ola's just uploaded his Iconic half stack demo.




Ouch, not exactly his best sounding work.

Wonder what it was. The cab? The mics? Definitely doesn't sound as good as quite a few SM57 demos around.

Some youtuber named DanLeal still has the best sounding Iconic videos:


----------



## Hollowway

Jeffrey Bain said:


> Had the chance to play one of these last night that was quickly thwarted by a special needs child completely taking over the high end room for his personal practice space (he literally screamed at me to leave and not to touch his "things".)
> 
> Hoping to go back when he's not there to get a shot at this thing.



You ran into Louis Torres??


----------



## Jeffrey Bain

Hollowway said:


> You ran into Louis Torres??


LMFAOOOO not far off


----------



## Masoo2

drb said:


> Ola's just uploaded his Iconic half stack demo.



Genuinely the worst sounding demo I've ever heard him put out. That intro mix is nothing but grating white noise and an oddly "tubby" sounding low end/low mids.

Those DanLeal videos sound fantastic though.


----------



## Matt08642

Masoo2 said:


> Genuinely the worst sounding demo I've ever heard him put out. That intro mix is nothing but grating white noise and an oddly "tubby" sounding low end/low mids.
> 
> Those DanLeal videos sound fantastic though.



The white noise high end was kind of alarming, since it looks like the presence is pretty low in his demo. I generally like a LOT of presence and even that was a bit much for me lol.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Hoping he does another video trying it through other cabs with his amp switcher. So far the 2 demos showing off the stock cabs have been eeuuuugh.


----------



## Hollowway

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Hoping he does another video trying it through other cabs with his amp switcher. So far the 2 demos showing off the stock cabs have been eeuuuugh.


What is the other demo with the cab?


----------



## cardinal

Yeah Ola knows how to make things sound good, so that's not super encouraging about that cab.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Hollowway said:


> What is the other demo with the cab?


The official EVH demo that started the shitstorm.


----------



## GreatGreen

Have you guys seen L Torres' latest video? I don't want to encourage views for his channel but the latest one is really funny.

He goes to a Guitar Center to try the Iconic "once and for all" and even on his shitty cell phone recording you can hear the amp sounding just fucking white hot awesome, chugging, searing, all that stuff, and he's just looking bored saying "this is stupid, what a dumb amp, how could anybody think this sounds good" hahaha like he's so desperate to have been "right" this whole time that he's hoping his shit talking will just magically convince people that the Iconic isn't the awesome amp it's turning out to be, that he is SHOWING IT to be.

Bonus: sales guy comes in the room and asks him how it's going, he starts going on and on about the "huge internet drama" about the amp and the dude is like blank staring at him and says "yeah I haven't heard about that at all."

LOL


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I had a feeling thats how it was gonna go, which is why I didn't share it. Lmao at that last part, though.


----------



## Deadpool_25

Lol. I want to watch it just for comedic value but I just can’t bring myself to watch another of his videos.


----------



## Hollowway

GreatGreen said:


> Have you guys seen L Torres' latest video? I don't want to encourage views for his channel but the latest one is really funny.
> 
> He goes to a Guitar Center to try the Iconic "once and for all" and even on his shitty cell phone recording you can hear the amp sounding just fucking white hot awesome, chugging, searing, all that stuff, and he's just looking bored saying "this is stupid, what a dumb amp, how could anybody think this sounds good" hahaha like he's so desperate to have been "right" this whole time that he's hoping his shit talking will just magically convince people that the Iconic isn't the awesome amp it's turning out to be, that he is SHOWING IT to be.
> 
> Bonus: sales guy comes in the room and asks him how it's going, he starts going on and on about the "huge internet drama" about the amp and the dude is like blank staring at him and says "yeah I haven't heard about that at all."
> 
> LOL


He'll come around. He wants to fit in, so he'll come up with some excuse as to why it didn't sound good, but that wasn't his fault, and that now it sounds good. Maybe he'll say it was the cab, but with the right cab it's good, or something about settings, or he played through a defective one, etc.


----------



## RevDrucifer

Dude, that cumsock Louise was literally commenting on any post over on FB being a legit troll, insulting anyone who didn’t agree with his opinion over the video he posted about not even playing the amp.

It’s like someone took the worst elements of FB political fighting and mixed it with the worst YouTuber persona and that’s the fuckin’ turd that came out as a result. Anyone who actually uses the fuckin’ term “snowflake” and means it should be put in a fucking blender toes-first. 

I’ve never even heard the shithead play and DGAF how capable or incapable he is, what a horrid fucking excuse of a human.


----------



## Emperoff

"Do a lot of people come to try the 5150 iconic?"
-"Well... Not really, why?

Loved that. The actual truth of the real world outside ss.org and Youtubers


----------



## Hollowway

Is it possible that the cab is making it sound that bad? In other words, is the problematic tone something that speakers can produce, or do we think it's something else?


----------



## MASS DEFECT

GreatGreen said:


> Have you guys seen L Torres' latest video? I don't want to encourage views for his channel but the latest one is really funny.
> 
> He goes to a Guitar Center to try the Iconic "once and for all" and even on his shitty cell phone recording you can hear the amp sounding just fucking white hot awesome, chugging, searing, all that stuff, and he's just looking bored saying "this is stupid, what a dumb amp, how could anybody think this sounds good" hahaha like he's so desperate to have been "right" this whole time that he's hoping his shit talking will just magically convince people that the Iconic isn't the awesome amp it's turning out to be, that he is SHOWING IT to be.
> 
> Bonus: sales guy comes in the room and asks him how it's going, he starts going on and on about the "huge internet drama" about the amp and the dude is like blank staring at him and says "yeah I haven't heard about that at all."
> 
> LOL



Well, not as bad as the Badlander "review". At least here, you get a video of him playing the amp. lol

I know the other Youtubers bought the amp and reviewed it.


----------



## Emperoff

Hollowway said:


> Is it possible that the cab is making it sound that bad? In other words, is the problematic tone something that speakers can produce, or do we think it's something else?



Well, sound comes out of the speakers, not the amp, so...

It's a very easy experiment. Just try it with a different cab. I guess some youtubers will do at some point.


----------



## MetalDaze

After reading through all of the pages of this thread, I've come to the following conclusion: the title of the thread is correct - this is a budget 5150. That is a great thing, which leads me to the following decision tree:

1. If you have the cash and willing to part with it, buy the 50/100W 5153. It's the real deal.
2. If you are short on cash or just frugal in general, buy the Iconic. It sounds great and has some neat features.
3. If you already have a (or multiple) 50/100W 5153(s) and need a new toy, buy the Iconic too 

I am just emphasizing that this was never meant to be better than the 5153. James himself said he had a budget to work in to create something that embodied the magic of a 5153 in a cost-effective way. Based on the positive reviews, he did it. 

@Hollowway, this wasn't meant to give you buyers remorse. It just means you should buy a 5153 as well


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

MetalDaze said:


> After reading through all of the pages of this thread, I've come to the following conclusion: the title of the thread is correct - this is a budget 5150. That is a great thing, which leads me to the following decision tree:
> 
> 1. If you have the cash and willing to part with it, buy the 50/100W 5153. It's the real deal.
> 2. If you are short on cash or just frugal in general, buy the Iconic. It sounds great and has some neat features.
> 3. If you already have a (or multiple) 50/100W 5153(s) and need a new toy, buy the Iconic too
> 
> I am just emphasizing that this was never meant to be better than the 5153. James himself said he had a budget to work in to create something that embodied the magic of a 5153 in a cost-effective way. Based on the positive reviews, he did it.
> 
> @Hollowway, this wasn't meant to give you buyers remorse. It just means you should buy a 5153 as well



YUP!
+1


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MetalDaze said:


> After reading through all of the pages of this thread, I've come to the following conclusion: the title of the thread is correct - this is a budget 5150. That is a great thing, which leads me to the following decision tree:
> 
> 1. If you have the cash and willing to part with it, buy the 50/100W 5153. It's the real deal.
> 2. If you are short on cash or just frugal in general, buy the Iconic. It sounds great and has some neat features.
> 3. If you already have a (or multiple) 50/100W 5153(s) and need a new toy, buy the Iconic too
> 
> I am just emphasizing that this was never meant to be better than the 5153. James himself said he had a budget to work in to create something that embodied the magic of a 5153 in a cost-effective way. Based on the positive reviews, he did it.
> 
> @Hollowway, this wasn't meant to give you buyers remorse. It just means you should buy a 5153 as well



I never got the "Man I already got a 5153, why do I need this?" takes.

Congrats, you already figured it out. You don't.


----------



## Hollowway

MetalDaze said:


> After reading through all of the pages of this thread, I've come to the following conclusion: the title of the thread is correct - this is a budget 5150. That is a great thing, which leads me to the following decision tree:
> 
> 1. If you have the cash and willing to part with it, buy the 50/100W 5153. It's the real deal.
> 2. If you are short on cash or just frugal in general, buy the Iconic. It sounds great and has some neat features.
> 3. If you already have a (or multiple) 50/100W 5153(s) and need a new toy, buy the Iconic too
> 
> I am just emphasizing that this was never meant to be better than the 5153. James himself said he had a budget to work in to create something that embodied the magic of a 5153 in a cost-effective way. Based on the positive reviews, he did it.
> 
> @Hollowway, this wasn't meant to give you buyers remorse. It just means you should buy a 5153 as well


Yeah, I’m gonna try it out and see what I think. The quarter power mode and a good volume taper may make this a good amp to play while the family is home. I got it for $849, so that’s a steal of a deal for an amp with new tubes!


----------



## Emperoff

WEIRD MIDS ARE BACK, BABY! 









Hollowway said:


> Yeah, I’m gonna try it out and see what I think. The quarter power mode and a good volume taper may make this a good amp to play while the family is home. I got it for $849, so that’s a steal of a deal for an amp with new tubes!



Do they offer discount for amps with old tubes? I'd be all over that


----------



## LCW

Emperoff said:


> Do they offer discount for amps with old tubes? I'd be all over that



They could ship amps without tubes… pick your own… lol


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Emperoff said:


> WEIRD MIDS ARE BACK, BABY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do they offer discount for amps with old tubes? I'd be all over that



Louis walking into GC ready to talk about weird mids with a sales associate that doesn't give af.


----------



## BadSeed

I was planning on doing a video about the Iconic through multiple different speakers/cabs, but I'm already sensing some viewer fatigue/burnout on the subject. I've already got 2 shootout videos in the can, so I'll have to let that one rest a bit.

I've honestly spent A LOT of time with it this week, and although I'm still in the honeymoon phase, here is what I've come to find:

- The Green channel according to JB, is voiced after the blue channel of the other EVH amps. I definitely hear that, as it's more open, especially in the highs, than the red channels, EVH or Peavey, and green channels on the Peavey.
- The Green channel was initially my favorite, but after really cranking it, the Red channel begins to shine. It's definitely not as insanely gained out as some of the other EVH red channels, and seems to have a good bit of clarity overall. 
- That said, when I'm boosting the red channel with the BURN switch not engaged, I'm almost getting a weird unpleasant breakup on the attacked of the strings when hitting them hard, almost like the signal is hitting the front of the amp too hard and overloading the input. This happens with any boost I try, but is less noticeable on boosts with less output. Once I engage the burn, this goes away.
- The boost is a cool feature as well, but I find myself liking things better with the boost off.
- Regarding the "scratchy" frequency people are referring to, I think this is honestly primarily in the mid control. I like my mids, and the Iconic is much more relaxed in the mids than im used to from other 5150 family heads. When I turn the mid controlup, it primarily seems to add an unpleasant upper mid frequency as opposed to adding a more general mid bump to the amp. This is honestly probably my biggest personal critique, as I'd like the mids to be more forward and full on the amp, overall, and I think contributes to what people are hearing as far as "harshness, fizz" is concerned.
- Low end on this amp is absolutely massive and deep. Literally can't wrap my head around people saying the amp has no low end. They must be doing something wrong. It's not as full in the low mids, but the low end really fills out with the low dial between 6-7 and gets really big, really fast. 
- Highs can definitely be biting, but are fairly easy to balance out between the treble and presence knobs. Again, I think the main point of harshness is from the mids.

So yeah. I'm still really enjoying the amp. Is it my favorite amp? No. Would I play it live? Absolutely. The right guitar and speaker combo really bring the amp to life and can fill out the right freqencies that the amp might be missing. You know, what most experienced guitarists do with their rig for any other amp they own. Find the right items to compliment or fill in the gaps.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

@BadSeed when i watched your video yesterday I noticed that weirdness when you boosted the Burn channel. It reminds me of why I sold my Rocktron Piranha. If you cranked the gain too high on the Modern channel or boost the front end of it, you get this unpleasant buzzsawness that reminds me of the HM2. It's something I also noticed with a silver stripe Peavey. I guess that's what happens when you have a solid state input stage set to such a high voltage? It'll clip when you boost the front end of it too hard?

Luckily with the Iconic, if I ever used it, it seems like boosting it wouldn't be necessary.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

Sounds like the Iconic can benefit from less-bitey speakers. Something like Eminence Legends V12. Something to warm up the sound and tame the scratchy highs.


----------



## amptweaker

Never mind, I forgot what I was going to say....
James


----------



## AussieTerry

amptweaker said:


> Never mind, I forgot what I was going to say....
> James



You were going to quote my earlier comment and say "Listen up you cunts this guy knows his shit, SO SHUT UP 

JAMES 
EVH"


----------



## DeathByButterslax

hilarious comment section "fizzy, no balls, no low end" - I guess they've never watched any of his other videos?


----------



## Hollowway

Emperoff said:


> Do they offer discount for amps with old tubes? I'd be all over that



 I more meant that when I buy a used amp, I'm always wondering if I should replace the power tubes or not. Because you know how when you replace the tubes you kind of get that "new tube" tone, and start thinking you should have done it a while ago? I just don't know if the amp is sounding the way it should, so I usually factor in new tubes in my budget for used amps.


----------



## BenjaminW

Shoutout to this guy in the comments of Ola's half stack demo.


----------



## Emperoff

Problem is people are shitting on the Iconic without realizing the other 5153 models are now like 1500$. That's a 50% price difference.


----------



## cardinal

BadSeed said:


> I was planning on doing a video about the Iconic through multiple different speakers/cabs, but I'm already sensing some viewer fatigue/burnout on the subject. I've already got 2 shootout videos in the can, so I'll have to let that one rest a bit.
> 
> I've honestly spent A LOT of time with it this week, and although I'm still in the honeymoon phase, here is what I've come to find:
> 
> - The Green channel according to JB, is voiced after the blue channel of the other EVH amps. I definitely hear that, as it's more open, especially in the highs, than the red channels, EVH or Peavey, and green channels on the Peavey.
> - The Green channel was initially my favorite, but after really cranking it, the Red channel begins to shine. It's definitely not as insanely gained out as some of the other EVH red channels, and seems to have a good bit of clarity overall.
> - That said, when I'm boosting the red channel with the BURN switch not engaged, I'm almost getting a weird unpleasant breakup on the attacked of the strings when hitting them hard, almost like the signal is hitting the front of the amp too hard and overloading the input. This happens with any boost I try, but is less noticeable on boosts with less output. Once I engage the burn, this goes away.
> - The boost is a cool feature as well, but I find myself liking things better with the boost off.
> - Regarding the "scratchy" frequency people are referring to, I think this is honestly primarily in the mid control. I like my mids, and the Iconic is much more relaxed in the mids than im used to from other 5150 family heads. When I turn the mid controlup, it primarily seems to add an unpleasant upper mid frequency as opposed to adding a more general mid bump to the amp. This is honestly probably my biggest personal critique, as I'd like the mids to be more forward and full on the amp, overall, and I think contributes to what people are hearing as far as "harshness, fizz" is concerned.
> - Low end on this amp is absolutely massive and deep. Literally can't wrap my head around people saying the amp has no low end. They must be doing something wrong. It's not as full in the low mids, but the low end really fills out with the low dial between 6-7 and gets really big, really fast.
> - Highs can definitely be biting, but are fairly easy to balance out between the treble and presence knobs. Again, I think the main point of harshness is from the mids.
> 
> So yeah. I'm still really enjoying the amp. Is it my favorite amp? No. Would I play it live? Absolutely. The right guitar and speaker combo really bring the amp to life and can fill out the right freqencies that the amp might be missing. You know, what most experienced guitarists do with their rig for any other amp they own. Find the right items to compliment or fill in the gaps.



From what I remember, my SLO had the same behavior with the mid pot. It was almost like a low-treble knob and you had to be careful with how you set it. I've not gotten the same feeling with the 5150s I have though.


----------



## Hollowway

Emperoff said:


> Problem is people are shitting on the Iconic without realizing the other 5153 models are now like 1500$. That's a 50% price difference.


Well, that and it’s not trying to budget in the tone department. It’s 2 channels, not 3, the gate only works on one channel, there are a couple of SS components, etc. People seem to equate a $1000 amp as a “budget” amp that kept the cost down by changing the components that make for a good tone. It seems pretty evident that it sounds good, just different. The guys on the forums more geared toward rock seem to love the way it captures that early VH tone, for instance. But it can still keep up with down tuning and modern metal. For me, the only question on budget affecting tone is the cab. I have to hear that to see how it sounds. But on those videos of Kyle and Fluff a/b ing the 5150 heads, I hardly think it sounds inferior. Just a little different. But perhaps different in a way that was unexpected.


----------



## DEUCE SLUICE

Not sure if anyone cares, but I was curious about the specifics regarding the built-in gate on the Iconic and James Brown was answering questions in Ola's youtube comments, so...





Interesting!


----------



## Emperoff

Hollowway said:


> Well, that and it’s not trying to budget in the tone department. It’s 2 channels, not 3, the gate only works on one channel, there are a couple of SS components, etc. People seem to equate a $1000 amp as a “budget” amp that kept the cost down by changing the components that make for a good tone. It seems pretty evident that it sounds good, just different. The guys on the forums more geared toward rock seem to love the way it captures that early VH tone, for instance. But it can still keep up with down tuning and modern metal. For me, the only question on budget affecting tone is the cab. I have to hear that to see how it sounds. But on those videos of Kyle and Fluff a/b ing the 5150 heads, I hardly think it sounds inferior. Just a little different. But perhaps different in a way that was unexpected.



People are so nitpicky about amps when getting the right speaker for them is much more important. Seeing all these Ola videos swaping stock speakers with Greenbacks is gassing me so hard.

Please Celestion, release a 50-60W Neo Greenback so I can throw dollars at you. We, people that actually gig, want lightweight speakers at a 212-friendly wattage.


----------



## Flappydoodle

That's definitely one of the worst-sounding demos Ola has put out, but he says several times that it sounds great. So maybe the "in the room" sound is better than we're hearing from the recording. 

I suspect it's the cab, rather than the amp, which sounds bad.


----------



## Hollowway

Flappydoodle said:


> That's definitely one of the worst-sounding demos Ola has put out, but he says several times that it sounds great. So maybe the "in the room" sound is better than we're hearing from the recording.
> 
> I suspect it's the cab, rather than the amp, which sounds bad.


It will be interesting to hear more demos of the cab, for sure. It sounds like everything James has done is good, but obviously there's only so much you can tweak with a cab to keep the cost down. Based on what I've heard on these videos, none of the cost cutting on the head has been to any component that would directly affect the tone of the amp. It seems to mostly be features. But with the cab, you've only got speakers and wood to play around with, so there's only so much you can do. But, we literally have one video with the cab so far, so it remains to be seen. (I'm only counting the Ola one, because we really don't know that we can trust that other one. That seems like they really didn't know how to dial in a good tone.) 

The other thing is that if this amp is going back toward the "iconic" VH tones, then it's not going to sound like the the 5154, as people have said. I like that it's tight, but I'm personally hoping for something that is a bit different from what I have (the Fryette) so I can have something a bit more saturated and thick. Not too sloppy, like a recto, because I want to play 8 and 9 strings through it, but something that gives me another option in what to sound like. The most difficult thing for me is to decide if it's this, or the 5153, or something else entirely. But I really want it to be this, since It's so much cheaper than the other options. If this doesn't work I may just go for a MT15.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I actually went back to the combo demo and it sounded better.  But for that demo he used an SM57 and the 4x12 he used a Neumann TLM102.


----------



## Hollowway

God dammit, @Deadpool_25, I just ordered a used ivory 5150 III 50W with concentric pots on GC.com. One month ago I was perfectly fine with my life, and then James releases the Iconic, you make this thread, and I watch 8 million youtube videos. So now I'm gonna do my own shoot out at home, and see if I like the Iconic or 5153 better. I got the 5153 in excellent condition for $899 from GC, with $40 shipping. So, worst case scenario I'm out $40. I blame all you fuckers for this.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR

Ok. I made it 90 pages into this thread, without knowing who Torres is. Enjoying reading great posts, especially those from James Brown himself. 

Watched the video of Torres at GC. Big mistake. What an unbearable cunt.


----------



## Deadpool_25

Hollowway said:


> God dammit, @Deadpool_25, I just ordered a used ivory 5150 III 50W with concentric pots on GC.com. One month ago I was perfectly fine with my life, and then James releases the Iconic, you make this thread, and I watch 8 million youtube videos. So now I'm gonna do my own shoot out at home, and see if I like the Iconic or 5153 better. I got the 5153 in excellent condition for $899 from GC, with $40 shipping. So, worst case scenario I'm out $40. I blame all you fuckers for this.



Welcome to my world. 

And congrats!


----------



## Deadpool_25

FILTHnFEAR said:


> Ok. I made it 90 pages into this thread, without knowing who Torres is. Enjoying reading great posts, especially those from James Brown himself.
> 
> Watched the video of Torres at GC. Big mistake. What an unbearable cunt.



Am I the only one waiting for a Google search for “Louis Torres” to have this thread at the top and then for him to see that (has to Google himself regularly right??) and then register to tell us how stupid we all are?

Oh what a glorious day it will be.


----------



## Werecow

Deadpool_25 said:


> Am I the only one waiting for a Google search for “Louis Torres” to have this thread at the top and then for him to see that (has to Google himself regularly right??) and then register to tell us how stupid we all are?
> 
> Oh what a glorious day it will be.


He'd be more likely to make a clickbait video about the "shitty forum" he found that's insulting him.

I wish there was a way to watch some of his videos just out of morbid curiousity, without inflating his views/clicks. I refuse to go to his channel in any way.


----------



## profwoot

Most of his videos have less than 1k views so we might consider whether he's worth so much discussion on here...


----------



## CanserDYI

There is no way in hell Torres hasnt been to this forum reading this already. SSO is like the number one google search for most of this type of shit.


----------



## FILTHnFEAR

Deadpool_25 said:


> Am I the only one waiting for a Google search for “Louis Torres” to have this thread at the top and then for him to see that (has to Google himself regularly right??) and then register to tell us how stupid we all are?
> 
> Oh what a glorious day it will be.



He'd get relentlessly wrecked before getting banned.


----------



## technomancer

Emperoff said:


> People are so nitpicky about amps when getting the right speaker for them is much more important. Seeing all these Ola videos swaping stock speakers with Greenbacks is gassing me so hard.
> 
> Please Celestion, release a 50-60W Neo Greenback so I can throw dollars at you. We, people that actually gig, want lightweight speakers at a 212-friendly wattage.



You mean like this?

https://celestion.com/product/neo-creamback/


----------



## GreatGreen

Hollowway said:


> God dammit, @Deadpool_25, I just ordered a used ivory 5150 III 50W with concentric pots on GC.com. One month ago I was perfectly fine with my life, and then James releases the Iconic, you make this thread, and I watch 8 million youtube videos. So now I'm gonna do my own shoot out at home, and see if I like the Iconic or 5153 better. I got the 5153 in excellent condition for $899 from GC, with $40 shipping. So, worst case scenario I'm out $40. I blame all you fuckers for this.



Let us know how those 100w 5153 amps compare when you eventually get those too!

(ask me how I know that’s what happens)


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

bUt iT wOnT cUt tHrOuGh lIvE

...Looks like they're good enough for Fit For An Autopsy.


----------



## Gmork

That ola vid was pretty fuced lol. I almost want to think he accidentally nudged the room mic clip ever so slightly off time in his DAW and didn't notice and also forgot to mute the room mic during the playing bits (i know he includes room mic a bit throughout his vids here and there but sounds like it was on the entire time


----------



## CanserDYI

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> bUt iT wOnT cUt tHrOuGh lIvE
> 
> ...Looks like they're good enough for Fit For An Autopsy.


Fuckkkk yessss that's awesome.


----------



## DEUCE SLUICE

technomancer said:


> You mean like this?
> 
> https://celestion.com/product/neo-creamback/



I wonder how one of these would work in the Iconic combo....


----------



## Emperoff

technomancer said:


> You mean like this?
> 
> https://celestion.com/product/neo-creamback/



*GREEN*back


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Emperoff said:


> *GREEN*back



Aren't the Creambacks basically Greenbacks? They made the specifically because people wanted Greenbacks with more headroom.


----------



## technomancer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Aren't the Creambacks basically Greenbacks? They made the specifically because people wanted Greenbacks with more headroom.



Yes... greenback / creamback / blackback are basically based on different years / variants of the same speaker. This will sound as much like a greenback as any other neo speaker will


----------



## GreatGreen

Gmork said:


> That ola vid was pretty fuced lol. I almost want to think he accidentally nudged the room mic clip ever so slightly off time in his DAW and didn't notice and also forgot to mute the room mic during the playing bits (i know he includes room mic a bit throughout his vids here and there but sounds like it was on the entire time



Ola's videos have been sounding like that a lot lately. I think a lot of it is due to him favoring the Neumann TLM 102 mic, and he's been featuring it more and more. It has a very "characterful" sound and it's not a character I personally find very appealing and I don't think I'm alone there, especially when you're going for a modern high gain sound with plenty of clarity and presence, which I don't think is this mic's strongest feature. It's relatively even across the spectrum and seems to represent lows, mids, and highs in a relatively balanced way, sure, but it also sounds flat and boring, and maybe even a bit choked or congested to my ears as well.


----------



## Emperoff

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Aren't the Creambacks basically Greenbacks? They made the specifically because people wanted Greenbacks with more headroom.



Check them both and tell me if they sound anything similar despite the tech mumbo jumbo 

Not even the several Greenback models sound the same, let alone speakers three times their wattage.


----------



## cardinal

Emperoff said:


> Check them both and tell me if they sound anything similar despite the tech mumbo jumbo
> 
> Not even the several Greenback models sound the same, let alone speakers three times their wattage.


Yeah but presumably that's the closest Celestion thought they could get to a G12M sound with a neo magnet.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

cardinal said:


> Yeah but presumably that's the closest Celestion thought they could get to a G12M sound with a neo magnet.



Yeah this is what I wanted to say but I'm not well versed with speaker tech. 

Also since this is also the part-time Louis-Is-A-Drama-Bitch thread, dude's losing his fucking mind on the Heavy Metal Amps facebook group because the Tone Wars dude called him out for his shitty amp demos and not even trying the amp for the longest time. I also think Louis is pissed because he didn't give the Iconic a scathing review when he first got the amp. EDIT: I mean the Tone Wars guy doesn't know how to use a gain dial but at least he can get decent sounds from a mic'd up cabinet.  Plus he seems like a nice dude. 

This shit is fucking tiring... Finally got me to leave that FB group.  This is pathetic-ass high school level drama and doesn't even seem funny anymore. Just pitiful and cringy. Last time I bring this up because I even feel embarrassed watching this.


----------



## Emperoff

cardinal said:


> Yeah but presumably that's the closest Celestion thought they could get to a G12M sound with a neo magnet.



What makes you think that's the case instead of, you know, recreating the Creamback sound which is the speaker that bears its name and resembles the most?

Because it sounds quite similar to an H Creamback, but sounds nothing like a Greenback


----------



## technomancer

Emperoff said:


> What makes you think that's the case instead of, you know, recreating the Creamback sound which is the speaker that bears its name and resembles the most?
> 
> Because it sounds quite similar to an H Creamback, but sounds nothing like a Greenback



Probably because the Creamback is Celestion's attempt to create a higher wattage Greenback? Don't believe me read Celestion's take on it 

https://celestion.com/blog/the-creamback-story/


----------



## cardinal

Emperoff said:


> What makes you think that's the case instead of, you know, recreating the Creamback sound which is the speaker that bears its name and resembles the most?
> 
> Because it sounds quite similar to an H Creamback, but sounds nothing like a Greenback



I guess I figure Celestion uses the "cream back" designation for anything that is supposed to replicate the G12M with more handling capability. But I guess that's true that there's a cream back version of the G12H?


----------



## Emperoff

cardinal said:


> I guess I figure Celestion uses the "cream back" designation for anything that is supposed to replicate the G12M with more handling capability. But I guess that's true that there's a cream back version of the G12H?



If we apply this logic, the V30 also is a high wattage version of something else. The Mesa Mark is a modded Fender and the Mesa Recto is a SLO ripoff with a different poweramp. We all know that, but the point is that they all sound different and there's no need to split hairs about it 

Celestion has their Creamback and Greenback lines. Not the "something we attempted to be a high wattage greenback but sounded different so we put another color on it" line. 

And even if that's what it is (which according to Celestion were tuned to bump up the low gain when using these with 212s), they still sound different. Which is the point.


----------



## technomancer

Emperoff said:


> If we apply this logic, the V30 also is a high wattage version of something else. The Mesa Mark is a modded Fender and the Mesa Recto is a SLO ripoff with a different poweramp. We all know that, but the point is that they all sound different and there's no need to split hairs about it
> 
> Celestion has their Creamback and Greenback lines. Not the "something we attempted to be a high wattage greenback but sounded different so we put another color on it" line.



Might want to read what Celestion has to say about it...


----------



## Emperoff

technomancer said:


> Might want to read what Celestion has to say about it...



I have. Celestions take on bringing the Greenback sound to 212s, tuned to have more low end to be used with 212s.

And, by that end, sounding completely different. Which is, again, the point.


----------



## Gmork

I wish eminence made neo swamp thangs


----------



## cardinal

Emperoff said:


> If we apply this logic, the V30 also is a high wattage version of something else. The Mesa Mark is a modded Fender and the Mesa Recto is a SLO ripoff with a different poweramp. We all know that, but the point is that they all sound different and there's no need to split hairs about it
> 
> Celestion has their Creamback and Greenback lines. Not the "something we attempted to be a high wattage greenback but sounded different so we put another color on it" line.
> 
> And even if that's what it is (which according to Celestion were tuned to bump up the low gain when using these with 212s), they still sound different. Which is the point.



Well the V30 was an attempt at an Alnico sounding speaker with more power capacity that of course sounded different because it is different but it was as close as they thought they could get at the time with a ceramic magnet. Those other things you mention were not attempts to recreate something but with more durability so I don't see their relevance here.


----------



## TheBlackBard

Regarding Louis Torres, if brains were gasoline, he couldn't propel a fleas motorcycle around a raindrop.


----------



## Matt08642

Probably my favorite demo so far


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I love him to death.  Awesome player.


----------



## AussieTerry

Torres called out by Tone Wars, Torres had been PMing saying he loved the iconic n etc 

Torres is such a little bitch.


----------



## Hollowway

AussieTerry said:


> Torres called out by Tone Wars, Torres had been PMing saying he loved the iconic n etc
> 
> Torres is such a little bitch.



Juicy. Brb, grabbing popcorn….


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

AussieTerry said:


> Torres called out by Tone Wars, Torres had been PMing saying he loved the iconic n etc
> 
> Torres is such a little bitch.



Didn’t he do videos on the Amptweaker stuff? “Was...” lol


----------



## ArtDecade

Torres. That dude is a tosspot.


----------



## Gmork

Watching TW vid now!!! This is too good!!


----------



## Decapitated

All of this…because of an amp?


----------



## TheBlackBard

Will someone link me to the Facebook messages that Torres was sending and the homophobic slurs he's made in the past? Just got something I wanna toss in his comment section.


----------



## ArtDecade

Decapitated said:


> All of this…because of an amp?



Torres is a troll. It was never about the amp - its about him getting internet fist bumps from his minions because his mom never gave him enough hugs when he was growing up.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

Conversely, I feel bad for Mr. Tone Wars right there. He took the bait hook, line, and sinker.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Watched most of the video. Louis is a snake. Fuck him.


----------



## TheBlackBard

MASS DEFECT said:


> Conversely, I feel bad for Mr. Tone Wars right there. He took the bait hook, line, and sinker.




Won't matter too much, especially considering Torres is the one coming out look like a jackass.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

TheBlackBard said:


> Will someone link me to the Facebook messages that Torres was sending and the homophobic slurs he's made in the past? Just got something I wanna toss in his comment section.


He used homophobic slurs? Maybe he’s overcompensating for something.


----------



## TheBlackBard

@Spaced Out Ace



Gmork said:


> The guy uses "f*g" in a derogatory way in at least one of his videos, hes fair game imo plus online hes gone on about other shitty youtube channels and how he and a bunch of other big time guitar youtubers are part of a club and if youre not entertaining and cool then they spread the wordand dont let your channel grow.. Or something like that. It was absolutely ridiculous lol





HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Woof I didn't know about the slur dropping. Yeah fuck that dude.
> 
> Also lmao at being in a fucking YOUTUBE FACEBOOK GUITAR CLIQUE.
> 
> .


----------



## Gmork

I noticed the slur a while back in one of his older vids, i dont remember exactly which video but im guessing it must have been based on a pedal i was interested in. I hope he didnt delete it because i would never lie about something like that (or lie for any reason for that matter)
It def happened and it was clear as day and thats what made me unsub.


----------



## TheBlackBard

Gmork said:


> I noticed the slur a while back in one of his older vids, i dont remember exactly which video but im guessing it must have been based on a pedal i was interested in. I hope he didnt delete it because i would never lie about something like that (or lie for any reason for that matter)
> It def happened and it was clear as day and thats what made me unsub.



If you can remember which one it was or around the time he may have posted it, I will find it, download it and I will make that shit go viral. I'm sorry, but this kind of fucklord doesn't deserve to have a platform.


----------



## TheBlackBard

Goddamn, TW just exposed that motherfucker in his PM's!


----------



## TheBlackBard




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

"Phone mics give you the true sound of the amp" always seemed like the most bullshit excuse when we close-mic guitar amps in the end anyway. 

EDIT: Also LMAO i was there in the livestream when Louis was chatting in the chatroom. He literally was sucking up to the dude.


----------



## TheBlackBard

Welp, better ditch my Mesa 4x12 since my phone captures more low end than it does.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Louis and LWA Joe are pretty much the reasons I left the Heavy Metal Amps FB group. It's one thing to post shit, but it's another thing to have your mindless drones spam the place as well.


----------



## Deadpool_25

The worst thing about all this is that that old marketing thing about bad publicity being better than no publicity is probably true. So now the guy is getting far more attention than he deserves.


----------



## Decapitated

I saw the same thing happen on YT with what I call “shoetubers” (Jordans). There were numerous petty beefs happening that it just became toxic and old…but the clicks!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Deadpool_25 said:


> The worst thing about all this is that that old marketing thing about bad publicity being better than no publicity is probably true. So now the guy is getting far more attention than he deserves.



It sucks he had no other choice because Torres WAS hounding him publicly. I saw Torres posting all those cringy pictures and leaving cringy comments. And that's a group with ~30000 people in it.


----------



## MASS DEFECT

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Louis and LWA Joe are pretty much the reasons I left the Heavy Metal Amps FB group. It's one thing to post shit, but it's another thing to have your mindless drones spam the place as well.



When I watched metalheadproduction's video on Lone Wolf Joe, everything people said about HMAP started making more sense. It's just a circle jerk at this point.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

TheBlackBard said:


> @Spaced Out Ace


I thought that was in reference to someone else?


----------



## AussieTerry

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Louis and LWA Joe are pretty much the reasons I left the Heavy Metal Amps FB group. It's one thing to post shit, but it's another thing to have your mindless drones spam the place as well.



Who is LWA Joe?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

AussieTerry said:


> Who is LWA Joe?


Joe Anastasio of Lone Wolf Audio.


----------



## Kyle Jordan

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> "Phone mics give you the true sound of the amp" always seemed like the most bullshit excuse when we close-mic guitar amps in the end anyway.
> 
> .



For amp demos, I actually would prefer more room mic’d examples as I want to hear what the amp is actually doing through those cabs more accurately. So I don’t necessarily disagree with phone videos. 

But for fuck’s sake, if you own more than $4K in amp gear or make more than say 10 videos, BUY A RELATIVELY FLAT LARGE DIAPHRAGM CONDENSER MIC AND AN INTERFACE! You can get a really good quality set up going for $250-$300 and even under $100 if you just want acceptable but good quality.


----------



## guitar_player4_2_0

So I was cruising by one of the sort of nearby Guitar Centers (Saginaw MI) and decided to pop in quick to see what they had. They had an Ivory Iconic head in stock for 899 still, which is strange because I just checked the website and it says 999. I didn’t have time to play it, but the build quality did look pretty good from my once over glance.


----------



## Hollowway

Well, I got the Iconic head today! That’s the good news. The bad news is when I opened it up it appears that UPS dropped something on it, so there’s a huge gouge out of it. I have to contact GC in the morning and get it sorted out. Here’s my new gouged amp, lol:


----------



## gunch

Holloway how are you so fucking unlucky holy shit


----------



## Hollowway

gunch said:


> Holloway how are you so fucking unlucky holy shit


I know, I was thinking the same thing. I’m so cursed I may be the trvest one on here, lol.


----------



## guitar_player4_2_0

Man! What a bummer! Does the head shell feel pretty solid? They must have slammed the hell out of that.


----------



## Hollowway

Fortunately, I read the GC policy, and it looks like they’ll take care of it and work it out, so I won’t have to file anything with UPS, etc. Interestingly, the head was packaged with styrofoam on the corners, but nothing else between the cardboard and the amp itself. So one good drop, or something falling on it, will likely hit the amp. 
And GC called me TWICE today to ask how I was enjoying the new head. It was before it had arrived, but generally speaking, I was impressed with that level of customer service.


----------



## Hollowway

guitar_player4_2_0 said:


> Man! What a bummer! Does the head shell feel pretty solid? They must have slammed the hell out of that.


Yeah, it was either dropped on something angular or something fell on it, because you can tell the angle of entry through the box and to the head. (I’ve been watching too much Forensic Files, lol.) But yeah, the head shell fells like any other head shell.


----------



## narad

Hollowway said:


> Fortunately, I read the GC policy, and it looks like they’ll take care of it and work it out, so I won’t have to file anything with UPS, etc. Interestingly, the head was packaged with styrofoam on the corners, but nothing else between the cardboard and the amp itself. So one good drop, or something falling on it, will likely hit the amp.



I get a lot of amps shipped like that. Maybe the boxes are more solidly constructed / thicker cardboard, protection at the ends - not used to someone dropping them like...









Hollowway said:


> because you can tell the angle of entry through the box and to the head. (I’ve been watching too much Forensic Files, lol.) But yeah, the head shell fells like any other head shell.



I'll wait to hear back about the wood splatter expert before jumping to any conclusions.


----------



## Boris_VTR

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeah this is what I wanted to say but I'm not well versed with speaker tech.
> 
> Also since this is also the part-time Louis-Is-A-Drama-Bitch thread, dude's losing his fucking mind on the Heavy Metal Amps facebook group because the Tone Wars dude called him out for his shitty amp demos and not even trying the amp for the longest time. I also think Louis is pissed because he didn't give the Iconic a scathing review when he first got the amp. EDIT: I mean the Tone Wars guy doesn't know how to use a gain dial but at least he can get decent sounds from a mic'd up cabinet.  Plus he seems like a nice dude.
> 
> This shit is fucking tiring... Finally got me to leave that FB group.  This is pathetic-ass high school level drama and doesn't even seem funny anymore. Just pitiful and cringy. Last time I bring this up because I even feel embarrassed watching this.


He is a nice guy but be just overboosts everything. His sound is just shril and not pleasant or musical. And he cant dial 5150/6505+ to save his life.


----------



## CTID

Hollowway said:


> Fortunately, I read the GC policy, and it looks like they’ll take care of it and work it out, so I won’t have to file anything with UPS, etc. Interestingly, the head was packaged with styrofoam on the corners, but nothing else between the cardboard and the amp itself. So one good drop, or something falling on it, will likely hit the amp.



yeah, fwiw anything that you get from GC is returnable within the 45 day return period after your purchase unless they KNOW that the damage is due to your negligence. the box being fucked up is pretty obvious evidence that it was damaged in shipping. glad you're getting taken care of.

also i've noticed the same thing with amp heads being protected only in the corners, i'm not sure if that's always been the case or if it's a more recent thing but you'd think manufacturers would want to protect their product better. i guess more protection in the box is more money, so it's not worth it to them


----------



## MaxOfMetal

CTID said:


> also i've noticed the same thing with amp heads being protected only in the corners, i'm not sure if that's always been the case or if it's a more recent thing but you'd think manufacturers would want to protect their product better. i guess more protection in the box is more money, so it's not worth it to them



Cheaper to replace the odd damaged amp than bomb proof the packaging on all of them.


----------



## CTID

MaxOfMetal said:


> Cheaper to replace the odd damaged amp than bomb proof the packaging on all of them.



yeah, that was my assumption as well. one of the main drawbacks of working where i do means when manufacturers cut corners like that, when it _does _go wrong, i'm the guy who has to take the heat.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

CTID said:


> yeah, that was my assumption as well. one of the main drawbacks of working where i do means when manufacturers cut corners like that, when it _does _go wrong, i'm the guy who has to take the heat.



Yeah, our shipping and parts guy at work shares his struggle. They'll put a fragile $6k part of a piece of lab equipment in a cardboard box with no packing material and then wonder why we need rush replacement.


----------



## CTID

MaxOfMetal said:


> Yeah, our shipping and parts guy at work shares his struggle. They'll put a fragile $6k part of a piece of lab equipment in a cardboard box with no packing material and then wonder why we need rush replacement.



getting to learn how common this is makes me simultaneously feel better that i'm not the only one who deals with it, but also hurts my soul that it happens


----------



## LCW

Hollowway said:


> Well, I got the Iconic head today! That’s the good news. The bad news is when I opened it up it appears that UPS dropped something on it, so there’s a huge gouge out of it. I have to contact GC in the morning and get it sorted out. Here’s my new gouged amp, lol:
> 
> View attachment 101916
> View attachment 101917
> View attachment 101918



Ouch - at least it’s on the back 

Glad GC is taking care of it promptly.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Man, UPS blessed you with the UPS mod free of charge? Truly blessed. (All kidding aside, Jesus Christ UPS, mind not destroying shit? Sheesh.)


----------



## Decapitated

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Man, UPS blessed you with the UPS mod free of charge? Truly blessed. (All kidding aside, Jesus Christ UPS, mind not destroying shit? Sheesh.)


So this begs the question…now that it’s been modded…does it chug now?


----------



## youngthrasher9

You could say it’s meant for slam riffs now.


----------



## Deadpool_25

youngthrasher9 said:


> You could say it’s meant for slam riffs now.



Maybe better for break beats. And I’m guessing the crunch channel is pretty….crunchy.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

I was just in my local GC playing around with an Iconic through some marshall 4x12. All the dumbfucks like Torres who said it didn't have balls, or doesn't chug are beyond wrong. Iconic's low end is quite tight on its own (even in burn mode) so long as you keep the resonance below 6. The cleans are pretty good tbh. The green with od gets saturated and aggressive enough for djent, death metal, thrash, without sacrificing clarity. The red channel is the star for people who like thicker chunky tones that are still tight imo. It gets thicker in the lows/low mids and feels even gainier, but not really unwieldy imo. The low end punches hard, even on 1/4 power.
The mids can get a little bit vocal/squawky at times, but they still sit relatively well. It's not a big deal tbh.
The high end gets very spikey and aggressive past 6, but the tapers on the pots overall are pretty good.
The presence knob makes a biiiig difference, same with resonance. 
The channel volumes have really excellent tapers like the newer 5153s. You could absolutely use it at low volumes with no issues.

It's much like other 5150 derived amps where you can basically set everything at 6 and it'll sound good.

I'm not a fan of the onboard reverb, but that's more because I like using my avalanche run for reverb.

Overall I think it's a really sick amp, especially for the price point, and I say that as someone who's lukewarm on 5150 derived amps in general.


Also I a/b'd it with a stealth and I think it more than holds up imo


----------



## cardinal

KnightBrolaire said:


> I was just in my local GC playing around with an Iconic through some marshall 4x12. All the dumbfucks like Torres who said it didn't have balls, or doesn't chug are beyond wrong. Iconic's low end is quite tight on its own (even in burn mode) so long as you keep the resonance below 6. The cleans are pretty good tbh. The green with od gets saturated and aggressive enough for death metal or thrash. The red channel is the star for those sounds imo. It gets thicker in the lows/low mids and feels even gainier, but not unwieldy imo. The low end punches hard, even on 1/4 power.
> The mids can get a bit vocal/squawky at times, but they still sit relatively well.
> The high end gets very spikey and aggressive past 6, but the tapers on the pots overall are pretty good.
> The channel volumes have really excellent tapers like the newer 5153s. You could absolutely use it at low volumes with no issues.
> 
> Overall I think it's a really sick amp, especially for the price point, and I say that as someone who's lukewarm on 5150 derived amps in general.


Stop saying these nice things about an amp I don't need.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

KnightBrolaire said:


> All the dumbfucks like Torres who said it didn't have balls



It's funny because he legitimately doesn't think this lmao. He told the Tone Wars guy in private messages that he thinks the amp is sick. He's just (self admittedly) doing it for the click.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's funny because he legitimately doesn't think this lmao. He told the Tone Wars guy in private messages that he thinks the amp is sick. He's just (self admittedly) doing it for the click.


Doesn't excuse the fact that he was one of the people riling up the idiot hive mind about how the amp sucks, when it definitely does not.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

KnightBrolaire said:


> Doesn't excuse the fact that he was one of the people riling up the idiot hive mind about how the amp sucks, when it definitely does not.



It's not an excuse. It's just them outright lying about it  My point was even the people saying it has no low end actually don't think that. The amps actually do have a shit-ton of sound on tap.


----------



## BadSeed

About to take the Iconic to band practice for the first time tonight to see how it holds up. My other guitarist uses a Rev E Dual Rectifier, so keeping up with the mids on that thing is tough for any amp. I threw a 10 band EQ on the board for the loop, in case the amp gets slaughtered in the mids.

I'm gonna bring an AT2020 microphone with me and record the room and maybe make a short video out of it, with my thoughts afterwards and give me honest opinions on how I feel about the amp after a true test! I'm thinking it will hold up, but you never know. MY SLO-100 got buried by that Rectifier and it made me real sad. Haha


----------



## Hollowway

BadSeed said:


> About to take the Iconic to band practice for the first time tonight to see how it holds up. My other guitarist uses a Rev E Dual Rectifier, so keeping up with the mids on that thing is tough for any amp. I threw a 10 band EQ on the board for the loop, in case the amp gets slaughtered in the mids.
> 
> I'm gonna bring an AT2020 microphone with me and record the room and maybe make a short video out of it, with my thoughts afterwards and give me honest opinions on how I feel about the amp after a true test! I'm thinking it will hold up, but you never know. MY SLO-100 got buried by that Rectifier and it made me real sad. Haha


The Rec is kind of scooped though, no? I assume he’s boosting the crap out of it?


----------



## USMarine75

AussieTerry said:


> Torres called out by Tone Wars, Torres had been PMing saying he loved the iconic n etc
> 
> Torres is such a little bitch.




That hair and vest tho. I don’t care who you are that’s funny right there.




Hollowway said:


> Well, I got the Iconic head today! That’s the good news. The bad news is when I opened it up it appears that UPS dropped something on it, so there’s a huge gouge out of it. I have to contact GC in the morning and get it sorted out. Here’s my new gouged amp, lol:
> 
> View attachment 101916
> View attachment 101917
> View attachment 101918



Well… you wanted crushing amp tone.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Hollowway said:


> The Rec is kind of scooped though, no? I assume he’s boosting the crap out of it?



It's an earlier Rev which tend to have more mids.


----------



## buriedoutback

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> He's just (self admittedly) doing it for the click.



what a shitty existence


----------



## GreatGreen

Kyle Jordan said:


> For amp demos, I actually would prefer more room mic’d examples as I want to hear what the amp is actually doing through those cabs more accurately. So I don’t necessarily disagree with phone videos.



The problem with cell phone recordings are that they _don't_ sound anything like an amp in the room the way a human would hear it. They're arguably even farther from "in the room" sounds than a traditional mic'd cab setup.

99 times out of 100, cell phones are filming video along with audio, which due to phone design necessarily means the phone's mic is pointed at the floor or adjacent wall. What you actually end up getting with cell phones most of the time sounds like you're listening to an amp placed in a tiled bathroom, recorded with a mic from two rooms away, then played back through an AM radio.

Cell phone amp demos as they're usually done (video recording the subject and mic pointed away from the amp) are totally useless, full stop.


----------



## død

GreatGreen said:


> The problem with cell phone recordings are that they _don't_ sound anything like an amp in the room the way a human would hear it. They're arguably even farther from "in the room" sounds than a traditional mic'd cab setup.
> 
> 99 times out of 100, cell phones are filming video along with audio, which due to phone design necessarily means the phone's mic is pointed at the floor or adjacent wall. What you actually end up getting with cell phones most of the time sounds like you're listening to an amp placed in a tiled bathroom, recorded with a mic from two rooms away, then played back through an AM radio.
> 
> Cell phone amp demos as they're usually done (video recording the subject and mic pointed away from the amp) are totally useless, full stop.


Shut up, fool, the weird resonant peaks and clipped signal that goes hand in hand with what you’re describing is the best way to show off _how the amp sounds in the room!_


----------



## cardinal

OT, but was goofing around with my iPhone this morning and this really isn't a bad representation of what I was hearing in the room. Had the phone mic aimed directly at the center of the cone, two fingers back from the grill. 

Moving the phone to the cap edge sounded too dark.


----------



## USMarine75

I got back early from a work trip and I can’t wait to fire up the Iconic again.


----------



## RevDrucifer

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's an earlier Rev which tend to have more mids.



True. I used to play with a lot more mids than I do now.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

EDIT: He does say that he's using a particularly meh sounding cabinet and his other guitarist was using a 2-amp rig.


----------



## CanserDYI

Human Animal? Man, missed a good opportunity to call it Humanimal.

Also, love that fuckin Gorilla Biscuits shirt on your singer, sick as fuck. Cool to see hardcore bands still rocking out there.


----------



## Emperoff

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>




I gotta say that Recto completely swallowed the Iconic on that clip.

The cap-flip edit at 7:25 killed me


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Emperoff said:


> I gotta say that Recto completely swallowed the Iconic on that clip.
> 
> The cap-flip edit at 7:25 killed me



Was apparently both a Recto AND a 5150 into a Mesa 4x12 while he's using the Iconic in a Marshall cab he doesn't seem to really like much.


----------



## Emperoff

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Was apparently both a Recto AND a 5150 into a Mesa 4x12 while he's using the Iconic in a Marshall cab he doesn't seem to really like much.



Looks like the other guitar player is boss in that band, then


----------



## USMarine75

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Was apparently both a Recto AND a 5150 into a Mesa 4x12 while he's using the Iconic in a Marshall cab he doesn't seem to really like much.



Not exactly a good comparison in any way lol. Unless you’re considering this was a worst case scenario lol.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USMarine75 said:


> Not exactly a good comparison in any way lol. Unless you’re considering this was a worst case scenario lol.



Sounds like it.  Even mentioned that an SLO he ran into it sounded really bad. So hey, consider it a worst-case-scenario run.


----------



## LCW

USMarine75 said:


> I got back early from a work trip and I can’t wait to fire up the Iconic again.



Ha same here! Just got back from a work trip to Mexico.


----------



## BadSeed

USMarine75 said:


> Not exactly a good comparison in any way lol. Unless you’re considering this was a worst case scenario lol.


Wasn't a comparison at all. It was "How does it fit into an average live setting"


----------



## BadSeed

Yeah man, I don't like that cab, haha. I was so surprised the first time I used it. Just goes to show how much a speaker can vary depending on the enclosure it's placed in.

Overall, as I mentioned in the video, I think most of what I wasn't liking can be remedied by a more mid forward cab, such as a Mesa OS or even an Orange PPC412. With that being said, the EQ in the loop fixed all my EQ issues I had with the amp/cab combo in that moment, so it doesn't really take much to get these amps close to the original 5150 offerings.


----------



## LCW

No complaints paired with a Mesa OS


----------



## cardinal

I feel attacked haha. I love the 1960AV. I have two and one definitely has more "chime" and less low end than the other, but I really like the sound over my other cabs, which include OS412s, a 1960TV, and a 1960 with G12Ms.


----------



## LCW

Who’s run it with a 1960A (or B) with T75s?


----------



## amptweaker

I've always found that the speaker and its cabinet have more to do with the sound of an 'amp' than the amp does, which is all you can really evaluate on a video or audio recording. The amp part mostly affects how it feels, which you can really only tell by holding the guitar yourself so you get the feedback from hand/guitar/amp/speaker/ear to complete the connection.

Somebody should do a demo with 1 amp and 3-4 different cabinets with Greenbacks, V30s and other things in between, all mic'ed the exact same position and using the same amp with no adjustments made.....it would be very illustrative to a lot of folks. 

James


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

amptweaker said:


> Somebody should do a demo with 1 amp and 3-4 different cabinets with Greenbacks, V30s and other things in between, all mic'ed the exact same position and using the same amp with no adjustments made.....it would be very illustrative to a lot of folks.
> 
> James



I've been saying that Ola needs to do this. He's done it already before.


----------



## LCW

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I've been saying that Ola needs to do this. He's done it already before.




That was an eye (ear? lol) opener for sure. Cab/speaker had a bigger effect than the amp.


----------



## BadSeed

Fully agreed with james, the cab and speaker is literally the voice for your entire rig. Of course every other piece does matter, but the piece that in parts the most difference on your tone will be the speaker for sure. At some point I'm planning on doing a big cab shootout where I take a bunch of my calves with different speakers and Mike them with the same riff just to show how big of a difference it can make with the same amp same guitar same settings


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Lasse Lammert has a couple of really good playlists on his YouTube channel playing the same riffs in that type of comparison 

One playlist is a bunch of different amps through the same cab/mic, the next is one amp through a bunch of different cabs/speakers, still with the same mic, and the last one is the same amp/cab with different microphones. Really shines a light on the importance of cabinet/mic choice on your overall tone


----------



## Emperoff

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I've been saying that Ola needs to do this. He's done it already before.




It's always funny to see how the EVH 5150 III 100W heads dwarfs everything in size


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Emperoff said:


> It's always funny to see how the EVH 5150 III 100W heads dwarfs everything in size


Also doesn't help that the other 3 heads are tiny.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

BadSeed said:


> where I take a bunch of my calves



Damn dude good to see you branching out onto farming Youtube.


----------



## eaeolian

technomancer said:


> Sounds like a typical audio taper pot.



I'll take "lower tolerance parts are cheaper" for $200...


----------



## Seabeast2000

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Damn dude good to see you branching out onto farming Youtube.


I have excellent calves


----------



## technomancer

eaeolian said:


> I'll take "lower tolerance parts are cheaper" for $200...



Eh taper matters a lot more than tolerance in this case... a 1M audio taper pot does very little up front and a bunch at the high end whether it's with 5% of 1M or 20% of 1M, just like a reverse audio does a lot at the beginning and very little from half on give or take.


----------



## guitar_player4_2_0

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I've been saying that Ola needs to do this. He's done it already before.




Oh my, that Marshall cab sounds horrendous here.


----------



## GreatGreen

amptweaker said:


> I've always found that the speaker and its cabinet have more to do with the sound of an 'amp' than the amp does, which is all you can really evaluate on a video or audio recording. The amp part mostly affects how it feels, which you can really only tell by holding the guitar yourself so you get the feedback from hand/guitar/amp/speaker/ear to complete the connection.
> 
> Somebody should do a demo with 1 amp and 3-4 different cabinets with Greenbacks, V30s and other things in between, all mic'ed the exact same position and using the same amp with no adjustments made.....it would be very illustrative to a lot of folks.
> 
> James



It took me a long time to realize this but it's 100% true.

An amp controls the amount of distortion, as well as general character of distortion (like whether it's muddy or tight, etc) but the cab and mic(s) are totally responsible for your tone's overall EQ signature, which itself entirely dictates how the amp will sound and sit in a mix.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

guitar_player4_2_0 said:


> Oh my, that Marshall cab sounds horrendous here.



Yeah it's loaded with Eminence Legend alnico (I think 1228?) speakers he hated. Switched it out for 25w Greenbacks and it was like a MILLION times better.



Here he's using the EVH 5153. Listen to the cab in the first video with the EVH, then this one. It's more than a night and day difference.


----------



## USMarine75

amptweaker said:


> I've always found that the speaker and its cabinet have more to do with the sound of an 'amp' than the amp does, which is all you can really evaluate on a video or audio recording. The amp part mostly affects how it feels, which you can really only tell by holding the guitar yourself so you get the feedback from hand/guitar/amp/speaker/ear to complete the connection.
> 
> Somebody should do a demo with 1 amp and 3-4 different cabinets with Greenbacks, V30s and other things in between, all mic'ed the exact same position and using the same amp with no adjustments made.....it would be very illustrative to a lot of folks.
> 
> James



Johan Segeborn has done some great demos of this with both different speakers and cabs.


----------



## amptweaker

eaeolian said:


> I'll take "lower tolerance parts are cheaper" for $200...



BORING TECH WARNING: This is down in the weeds of how potentiometers are made and chosen:

First off, don't confuse 'tolerance' with 'taper'. Very few companies sell better than a 20% tolerance pot, without spending a LOT. It's just one more thing that you could say we 'cut corners' on, but NOBODY uses 10% tolerance pots. None of the 5150's you've ever played had 10% tolerance pots on them...they're all 20% tolerance. However, the tapers are set based on how fast we want things to turn up and/or where we'd like the middle to be. So for example, we use a 5% Audio for the gain so it comes up pretty slowly giving you more control on the first half, but we use a 30% Audio for something in between Audio and Linear for the Volumes, and a 10% Audio Mid(which was a linear on the first 5150, so that's changed over the years). I also ended up using a 30% Audio on the Resonance, even though the original amp used a 5% Audio, but that's another one of those things that's changed over the years.

BUT, the way Audio and Reverse Audio taper pots are made is by screening little pieces of linear resistances around the circle, and overlapping a little. So it's 2 or 3 pieces of linear approximations to an actual Audio taper like a 1K piece on the bottom third, a 44K piece from there to halfway, and a 950K piece on the top half, for a 5% audio taper 1M pot(which I suppose they COULD make by using a gradually narrower stripe of resistive material around the circle, but I've NEVER seen one made that way). Unfortunately, NO manufacturers will guarantee that the center point, or half-way setting of the value is also in tolerance. Trust me, I brought in special 10% tolerance pots for my Kustom tube amps, and none of the vendors like Noble or Alpha would agree to even measuring the center setting. That center value varies about twice as much as the tolerance is......so while linear pots are very accurate when you set them in the center(like a Treble pot), audio tapers are NOT and that makes them vary a lot. 

Back to the discussion on how the Presence works on an EVH 100W.... the choice of using an Audio taper pot on the Presence of the 5150's goes back to my first one......it wasn't anything to do with 'tolerance' or price, just that we already had a 10KA in house and once I put it in the first prototype, I couldn't change it....even though it doesn't really do anything until you get to about 1:00. Ed liked the amp like it was, so I never changed it on any of the Peavey's, and EVH brand kept it that way on the 100W amps.

When I got to EVH in 2019, I started this Iconic project using the 50W 5150 III as the go-to amp, because it was more popular than the 100W ones. It was also a newer design. It turns out that the 50W's presence had been changed to a Reverse Audio pot, which makes the presence control adjust more 'linearly' across the knob. It's due to how Presence is wired, so it literally changes linearly by using a Reverse Audio(comes up really fast). I didn't even really look at that detail on the 100W amps, but they were still Audio for whatever reason. The funny thing is that so far I've seen NOBODY compare the Iconic to the 50W 5150 III, or they'd find the presence matches pretty closely. Instead they all compare the Iconic Presence that 'comes up fast' to the 100W amps where the Presence 'comes up very slow'. You basically have to keep the Presence down around 10:00 to be where 1:00 is on the 100W heads!

Anyway, I hope that clarifies this greatly over-simplified topic, but if I had to sum it up in one sentence......Please turn the knobs til it sounds right to you, and realize that some controls interact(like the passive EQ where the High also adjusts the mid frequency), which means you may have to go back and forth some.

thanks,
James


----------



## Hollowway

@amptweaker there’s been a lot talked about the mids on the Iconic vs the OG, II, and III. When you (and Eddie) were designing this, what was the reason to go to a more balanced EQ profile, as opposed to a 5150 IV sort of a thing, with another mod-heavy amp? I don’t know if I read it somewhere or made it up in my mind that the idea was to capture the “iconic” early VH tones. But was that the reason, or what was the thought process behind the design?


----------



## BadSeed

Hollowway said:


> @amptweaker there’s been a lot talked about the mids on the Iconic vs the OG, II, and III. When you (and Eddie) were designing this, what was the reason to go to a more balanced EQ profile, as opposed to a 5150 IV sort of a thing, with another mod-heavy amp? I don’t know if I read it somewhere or made it up in my mind that the idea was to capture the “iconic” early VH tones. But was that the reason, or what was the thought process behind the design?


Great question, curious on the answer


----------



## profwoot

When y'all talk about "mid-heavy" amps, are you just talking about the default sound with everything at noon? I don't really understand why that matters, I guess.


----------



## USMarine75

amptweaker said:


> BORING TECH WARNING: This is down in the weeds of how potentiometers are made and chosen:
> 
> First off, don't confuse 'tolerance' with 'taper'. Very few companies sell better than a 20% tolerance pot, without spending a LOT. It's just one more thing that you could say we 'cut corners' on, but NOBODY uses 10% tolerance pots. None of the 5150's you've ever played had 10% tolerance pots on them...they're all 20% tolerance. However, the tapers are set based on how fast we want things to turn up and/or where we'd like the middle to be. So for example, we use a 5% Audio for the gain so it comes up pretty slowly giving you more control on the first half, but we use a 30% Audio for something in between Audio and Linear for the Volumes, and a 10% Audio Mid(which was a linear on the first 5150, so that's changed over the years). I also ended up using a 30% Audio on the Resonance, even though the original amp used a 5% Audio, but that's another one of those things that's changed over the years.
> 
> BUT, the way Audio and Reverse Audio taper pots are made is by screening little pieces of linear resistances around the circle, and overlapping a little. So it's 2 or 3 pieces of linear approximations to an actual Audio taper like a 1K piece on the bottom third, a 44K piece from there to halfway, and a 950K piece on the top half, for a 5% audio taper 1M pot(which I suppose they COULD make by using a gradually narrower stripe of resistive material around the circle, but I've NEVER seen one made that way). Unfortunately, NO manufacturers will guarantee that the center point, or half-way setting of the value is also in tolerance. Trust me, I brought in special 10% tolerance pots for my Kustom tube amps, and none of the vendors like Noble or Alpha would agree to even measuring the center setting. That center value varies about twice as much as the tolerance is......so while linear pots are very accurate when you set them in the center(like a Treble pot), audio tapers are NOT and that makes them vary a lot.
> 
> Back to the discussion on how the Presence works on an EVH 100W.... the choice of using an Audio taper pot on the Presence of the 5150's goes back to my first one......it wasn't anything to do with 'tolerance' or price, just that we already had a 10KA in house and once I put it in the first prototype, I couldn't change it....even though it doesn't really do anything until you get to about 1:00. Ed liked the amp like it was, so I never changed it on any of the Peavey's, and EVH brand kept it that way on the 100W amps.
> 
> When I got to EVH in 2019, I started this Iconic project using the 50W 5150 III as the go-to amp, because it was more popular than the 100W ones. It was also a newer design. It turns out that the 50W's presence had been changed to a Reverse Audio pot, which makes the presence control adjust more 'linearly' across the knob. It's due to how Presence is wired, so it literally changes linearly by using a Reverse Audio(comes up really fast). I didn't even really look at that detail on the 100W amps, but they were still Audio for whatever reason. The funny thing is that so far I've seen NOBODY compare the Iconic to the 50W 5150 III, or they'd find the presence matches pretty closely. Instead they all compare the Iconic Presence that 'comes up fast' to the 100W amps where the Presence 'comes up very slow'. You basically have to keep the Presence down around 10:00 to be where 1:00 is on the 100W heads!
> 
> Anyway, I hope that clarifies this greatly over-simplified topic, but if I had to sum it up in one sentence......Please turn the knobs til it sounds right to you, and realize that some controls interact(like the passive EQ where the High also adjusts the mid frequency), which means you may have to go back and forth some.
> 
> thanks,
> James



James is a national treasure.


----------



## Emperoff

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Yeah it's loaded with Eminence Legend alnico (I think 1228?) speakers he hated. Switched it out for 25w Greenbacks and it was like a MILLION times better.
> 
> 
> 
> Here he's using the EVH 5153. Listen to the cab in the first video with the EVH, then this one. It's more than a night and day difference.




Because everything sounds better with Greenbacks!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Emperoff said:


> Because everything sounds better with Greenbacks!



Also true.  Thought it sounded better than the V30 cab by a mile.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

profwoot said:


> When y'all talk about "mid-heavy" amps, are you just talking about the default sound with everything at noon? I don't really understand why that matters, I guess.



At this point I don't even know if people are being serious when they start talking about mids.


----------



## eaeolian

I actually didn't think about my own experiences with audio taper pots, but that makes sense. I stand corrected. I'm getting too cynical in my old age, I guess.


----------



## amptweaker

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Also true.  Thought it sounded better than the V30 cab by a mile.


V30 and Greenbacks are almost polar opposites in terms of how much the upper mids punch out(on the V30) vs are calm(on the Greenbacks).
JB


----------



## amptweaker

eaeolian said:


> I actually didn't think about my own experiences with audio taper pots, but that makes sense. I stand corrected. I'm getting too cynical in my old age, I guess.


I didn't really take your comment as all that cynical, but rather that SOMETHING has to be different for it to be cheaper......so I got your point. To get the cost down, I made a lot of changes to things that I knew wouldn't cause problems, you know like in terms of the jelly-bean parts, and these potentiometers ARE a little bit cheaper than the ones we use on the 5150 III's built in our Mexican factory. We're not shipping US made transformers to China to build amps, for example, nor are we shipping Celestions from UK to China, where they already make the vast majority of their speakers.

I was just making sure y'all understand how the pots can vary.....in fact, we didn't just grab stuff off the shelf, I had to get the particular potentiometer vendor to redesign the audio taper pots 3 or 4 times before they got the taper to feel like what we currently use. I know how important that stuff is, in terms of where the knobs jump faster, or come up slower, so it's a big deal. We DID use metal shaft pots that are designed for 500V signals, unlike some of our competitors that use plastic shaft pots designed for only 50V signals! It's not like we're marketing that fact, I just made sure to spec in the right things that matter so you guys would have a good experience with the product, and so it wouldn't break the first time you bump it on a door facing!!

James


----------



## amptweaker

Hollowway said:


> @amptweaker there’s been a lot talked about the mids on the Iconic vs the OG, II, and III. When you (and Eddie) were designing this, what was the reason to go to a more balanced EQ profile, as opposed to a 5150 IV sort of a thing, with another mod-heavy amp? I don’t know if I read it somewhere or made it up in my mind that the idea was to capture the “iconic” early VH tones. But was that the reason, or what was the thought process behind the design?



To be honest, as I've said before, I was mainly trying to match the EQ from the 50W 5150 III, and make it so it sounded really close to the same settings of the Green, Blue and Red with their respective EQ's. One thing is that the extra Overdrive and Burn switches let us split up the gain into 2 manageable chunks. So I made the non-Burn a little less gain and a little tighter than the Burn mode, so that the Burn is more like a 5150 Block and the non-burn is more like his original Marshall tones. On the Overdrive button, we wanted a little heavier tone than the Blue channels, again so it's more like the original Marshall tones where he cleaned up the guitar for clean tones.

On the original 5150, I changed a couple of things like a capacitor and the mid-pot, differently from our original VTM, but over time we drifted away from that on the Ch 1 of the 5150 II, and they dropped it on the 5150 III's, so it ends up being just a progression of where Ed was as time went by. For example, when I was doing the 5150 II, he wanted the amp to be brighter, brighter, brighter, and was using a metal pick, and was even experimenting with George L cables! So it didn't surprise me to find that these EVH brand amps were even brighter, so I used similar guidelines to do these new amps.

In talking about tone, Ed had often used the word 'clean' to mean 'brighter'. I figured that out doing the 5150 II, because he liked a certain brightness that popped out mostly when you clean up the guitar. 

I've also explained the pot taper difference on the Presence, which was right from the newest popular 5150 III amps, the 50W models. Anyway, all these amps have been kind of moving forward on a quest.

James


----------



## Decapitated

Thank you for continuing to post here, James. Great stuff.


----------



## Hollowway

@amptweaker I’ve learned more about amplifiers from your posts in this thread than I have in the prior 20 years. Thanks for taking the time to educate us. The way you tell us all the technical stuff, but explain it in a way we can understand, is much appreciated!


----------



## amptweaker

Hollowway said:


> @amptweaker I’ve learned more about amplifiers from your posts in this thread than I have in the prior 20 years. Thanks for taking the time to educate us. The way you tell us all the technical stuff, but explain it in a way we can understand, is much appreciated!


YW,
JB


----------



## Boris_VTR

@amptweaker Are transformers in 50W and 100W EVH heads identical or are they slightly different? Thank you.


----------



## amptweaker

Boris_VTR said:


> @amptweaker Are transformers in 50W and 100W EVH heads identical or are they slightly different? Thank you.


Not sure, but I assume they're the same(other than the power). I've focused 90% on the Iconic project.
JB


----------



## USMarine75

This needs to be experienced…. I’ve played about 20 guitars through it so far, but the Frankie is perfect through the Iconic.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

USMarine75 said:


> This needs to be experienced…. I’ve played about 20 guitars through it so far, but the Frankie is perfect through the Iconic.
> 
> View attachment 102179



I wouldn't be surprised if the amps were designed around the Wolfgang and Frankie pickuips.


----------



## BenjaminW

USMarine75 said:


> This needs to be experienced…. I’ve played about 20 guitars through it so far, but the Frankie is perfect through the Iconic.
> 
> View attachment 102179


That's a lot of faith you have in that tower of heads on the left not falling down!


----------



## Seabeast2000

BenjaminW said:


> That's a lot of faith you have in that tower of heads on the left not falling down!



I don't think its up to code.


----------



## LCW

USMarine75 said:


> This needs to be experienced…. I’ve played about 20 guitars through it so far, but the Frankie is perfect through the Iconic.
> 
> View attachment 102179



I play my LP Standard w/ Burstbucker (PAF style) pickups through my Iconic mainly and they match up great together as well.

My LP Studio with 498T tuned to C# also works great with it.

Seems like lower output pickups work well with the Iconic. I haven’t tried mine so far with super high output ceramic or active pickups.


----------



## USMarine75

LCW said:


> I play my LP Standard w/ Burstbucker (PAF style) pickups through my Iconic mainly and they match up great together as well.
> 
> My LP Studio with 498T tuned to C# also works great with it.
> 
> Seems like lower output pickups work well with the Iconic. I haven’t tried mine so far with super high output ceramic or active pickups.
> 
> View attachment 102196



The Frankie with the vol rolled back to 7 was magical with the Green channel boosted and unboosted. I ride the guitar volume a lot (phrasing?).


----------



## Hollowway

So GC said I can plug in and try the Iconic, and still return it due to the damage. Tonight I A/B’d the Iconic and the 5153 6L6 50W. I like the Iconic WAY better. The green channel is much more open and grainy than the blue channel of the 5153. I didn’t like the refined, smooth character of that, comparatively speaking. And the Iconic has a much fuller low end. I had the mids turned all the way up on both of them, incidentally. (I don’t have a particularly good boost to use.). The Iconic is tighter, as well. 

Now the next step for me is to try the Invective MH, and see if I like that better than the Iconic. I liked the YouTube videos of that better than any other amp I’ve heard, just because of the clanky tone the tight and boost switch give. (I also may just get a proper 6505+, since I like that grainy tone.)

Oh, and the Iconic does bedroom volume no problem. I don’t even have to use the 1/4 switch. And that’s through a 412.


----------



## Jeffrey Bain

Hollowway said:


> So GC said I can plug in and try the Iconic, and still return it due to the damage. Tonight I A/B’d the Iconic and the 5153 6L6 50W. I like the Iconic WAY better. The green channel is much more open and grainy than the blue channel of the 5153. I didn’t like the refined, smooth character of that, comparatively speaking. And the Iconic has a much fuller low end. I had the mids turned all the way up on both of them, incidentally. (I don’t have a particularly good boost to use.). The Iconic is tighter, as well.
> 
> Now the next step for me is to try the Invective MH, and see if I like that better than the Iconic. I liked the YouTube videos of that better than any other amp I’ve heard, just because of the clanky tone the tight and boost switch give. (I also may just get a proper 6505+, since I like that grainy tone.)
> 
> Oh, and the Iconic does bedroom volume no problem. I don’t even have to use the 1/4 switch. And that’s through a 412.


Keep us posted on how the invective MH works out for you, thinking of adding a lunchbox to my desktop just for shits and giggles


----------



## amptweaker

USMarine75 said:


> The Frankie with the vol rolled back to 7 was magical with the Green channel boosted and unboosted. I ride the guitar volume a lot (phrasing?).


Ch1 definitely cleans up nicely with the guitar volume. I mean, that was Ed's deal to use the volume. I personally only use the guitar volume for 3 settings......On, Off, and down about 1/3 from the top for cleaner stuff. But you have to use an Audio pot for that to work right.
JB


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So Ola posted a video of him messing with the Iconic on a mic'd up Mesa 4x12 this morning on Facebook, so I wonder if he's got a video planned for it.


----------



## død

You mean this? Sounds pretty good miced up.


----------



## cardinal

Are there gut shots of this amp yet?


----------



## MASS DEFECT

cardinal said:


> Are there gut shots of this amp yet?



not high res, though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

død said:


> You mean this? Sounds pretty good miced up.




Interestingly the Preamp out and FX Send in this video sound exactly the same. Guess they "fixed" that from the 5153.


----------



## cardinal

MASS DEFECT said:


> not high res, though.
> 
> 
> View attachment 102722


That's neat looking. Lots of smd bits on there, but those are supposed to be super reliable, so I wouldn't expect those bits to cause trouble within the amp's lifetime.


----------



## Emperoff

MASS DEFECT said:


> not high res, though.
> 
> 
> View attachment 102722



*




*


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

Looks like a mix of SMD and through hole.


----------



## LCW

Anyone pit a 50w (not 100, been done) Stealth vs the Iconic?


----------



## Deadpool_25

LCW said:


> Anyone pit a 50w (not 100, been done) Stealth vs the Iconic?


Apparently @BadSeed and Stay Metal Ray are slacking.


----------



## KnightBrolaire

LCW said:


> Anyone pit a 50w (not 100, been done) Stealth vs the Iconic?


I played both back to back at a gc. Iconic hangs with the stealth


----------



## LCW

Deadpool_25 said:


> Apparently @BadSeed and Stay Metal Ray are slacking.


Lol


----------



## LCW

KnightBrolaire said:


> I played both back to back at a gc. Iconic hangs with the stealth


I believe you. Had a 50S last year (sold it). Now Iconic. Haven’t played them side by side though. But no YouTube comparison either right now surprisingly.


----------



## cardinal

Had the most Guitar Center experience at a Guitar Center today.

Pretty useless: used the Iconic and 5153-50 Stealth into the same EVH 2x12 and mildly preferred the Iconic (had more... "grr"?), but it was low volume and with a muddy guitar and the 5153 was likely broken.

Is there some trick to actually getting sound from the 5153 blue and green channels? No amount of knob fiddling could even get hum to come through the speakers. Red channel seemed ok, so I really only tinkered with the Iconic red channel. 

Guitar was a Mexican Fender with a humbucker that seemed rather muddy. Both amps seemed fine but the Iconic was more 5151 I think, and assume it takes an OD808 well, that's what I'd probably take.


----------



## GreatGreen

cardinal said:


> Is there some trick to actually getting sound from the 5153 blue and green channels? No amount of knob fiddling could even get hum to come through the speakers. Red channel seemed ok, so I really only tinkered with the Iconic red channel.



A trick? You mean other than turning the the power _AND _standby switch on?

Nope. No tricks. Unless you forgot about the elusive "Volume" and "Gain" knobs (you probably knew about those so I doubt that was the case) the amp was likely broken.


----------



## cardinal

GreatGreen said:


> A trick? You mean other than turning the the power _AND _standby switch on?
> 
> Nope. No tricks. Unless you forgot about the elusive "Volume" and "Gain" knobs (you probably knew about those so I doubt that was the case) the amp was likely broken.


Yeah, I wasn't sure which of the concentric pots applied to which channel, but I dimed all of it and didn't hear anything. Red channel produced sound and seemed ok but I don't know if it was really working properly given the green/blue issues.


----------



## technomancer

cardinal said:


> Yeah, I wasn't sure which of the concentric pots applied to which channel, but I dimed all of it and didn't hear anything. Red channel produced sound and seemed ok but I don't know if it was really working properly given the green/blue issues.



Sounds like a bad preamp tube...


----------



## GreatGreen

cardinal said:


> Yeah, I wasn't sure which of the concentric pots applied to which channel, but I dimed all of it and didn't hear anything. Red channel produced sound and seemed ok but I don't know if it was really working properly given the green/blue issues.



Inner-most knobs control the Green channel.
Outer-most, mini chickenhead knobs control the Blue channel.


Probably something wrong with the amp, yeah.



technomancer said:


> Sounds like a bad preamp tube...



I'm inclined to agree.




Based on this chart, the most likely problem tube is either V5 or V6.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

I would think putting the power tubes that close to the output transformer would result in issues.


----------



## GreatGreen

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I would think putting the power tubes that close to the output transformer would result in issues.



No issues with mine. Actually it's as quiet and stable at any volume as any of my 9 amps actually.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

GreatGreen said:


> No issues with mine. Actually it's as quiet and stable at any volume as any of my 9 amps actually.


I was referring more to issues overheating.


----------



## amptweaker

cardinal said:


> That's neat looking. Lots of smd bits on there, but those are supposed to be super reliable, so I wouldn't expect those bits to cause trouble within the amp's lifetime.


We made a lot of effort to have a clean layout that's easy to work on, no boards overlapping, and very few wires. And the power tube board, and all the tube preamp area uses through hole parts......so it's easy to work on for tube amp techs. It turns out that most of the SMT resistors aren't rated for higher voltages, so that's another reason to stick with through-hole parts in the preamp circuit area. Most amps with digital reverb have that as a separate PCB, but that's another place we saved a little money by putting that circuit right on the board, so a good bit of the SMT is that part.

James B


----------



## amptweaker

Spaced Out Ace said:


> I was referring more to issues overheating.


They don't have much issue with heat, but I felt the same way and put them over in the center on the Iconic. BUT, if you look inside a 50W 5150 III, it's crammed with so much stuff that even FINDING a place for power tubes was a big challenge! Howard did a great job getting all that in there......I think he used a shoe horn.
JB


----------



## cardinal

amptweaker said:


> We made a lot of effort to have a clean layout that's easy to work on, no boards overlapping, and very few wires. And the power tube board, and all the tube preamp area uses through hole parts......so it's easy to work on for tube amp techs. It turns out that most of the SMT resistors aren't rated for higher voltages, so that's another reason to stick with through-hole parts in the preamp circuit area. Most amps with digital reverb have that as a separate PCB, but that's another place we saved a little money by putting that circuit right on the board, so a good bit of the SMT is that part.
> 
> James B


Thanks for the insight! I'm fascinated whenever I see mixed use of through-hole and SMT. I typically assume that there's been thought as to where the SMT components just won't hold up but where they would be more reliable or cheaper.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace

amptweaker said:


> They don't have much issue with heat, but I felt the same way and put them over in the center on the Iconic. BUT, if you look inside a 50W 5150 III, it's crammed with so much stuff that even FINDING a place for power tubes was a big challenge! Howard did a great job getting all that in there......I think he used a shoe horn.
> JB


No offense to Howard, but I think he deferred that aspect to his wife -- women can fit so much stuff in their purses that I am convinced beyond any shadow of a doubt that they are bottomless. 

I'm joking, of course, but it amazes me how much stuff you can find in a woman's purse when the girlfriend/fiance/wife goes, "hun, can you grab me the..." My response is usually, "I would babe, but I there is about half a room worth of stuff in here."


----------



## LCW

amptweaker said:


> They don't have much issue with heat, but I felt the same way and put them over in the center on the Iconic. BUT, if you look inside a 50W 5150 III, it's crammed with so much stuff that even FINDING a place for power tubes was a big challenge! Howard did a great job getting all that in there......I think he used a shoe horn.
> JB



I just don’t get how EVH made the 50W chassis practically too narrow (couple more inches the switches could have been out front) and the 100W almost too wide - it dwarfs almost all other amps. The Iconic is sized just right without weighing a ton either.


----------



## Hollowway

LCW said:


> I just don’t get how EVH made the 50W chassis practically too narrow (couple more inches the switches could have been out front) and the 100W almost too wide - it dwarfs almost all other amps. The Iconic is sized just right without weighing a ton either.


The 5153 head width is linearly related to wattage. The 100 watt is 2x the width of the 50. The upcoming 150 watt version is 3x as wide as the 50, and it will come with white glove delivery where two guys will bring it into your house and install it for you. 



*there is no upcoming 150W version.


----------



## LCW

I’m weak… so very, very weak…


----------



## Necky379

They really do look better with the logo behind the grill, from a man whose PV 5150 badge is mounted on the outside.


----------



## feraledge

This might be a stupid question, but asking it anyways: any chance the iconic cabs hold up to the standard EVH ones?


----------



## Emperoff

feraledge said:


> This might be a stupid question, but asking it anyways: any chance the iconic cabs hold up to the standard EVH ones?



MDF cabs Vs. birch ply with Greenbacks cabs? Hell no


----------



## MASS DEFECT

feraledge said:


> This might be a stupid question, but asking it anyways: any chance the iconic cabs hold up to the standard EVH ones?



Probably not, soundwise. From what I've tested a GC, they seem very solid and road-worthy especially for the price. I'd gig with it no problem. The speakers are decent and not as neutered as PV Sheffields.


----------



## youngthrasher9

Emperoff said:


> MDF cabs Vs. birch ply with Greenbacks cabs? Hell no


I doubt the speakers suck, but there’s no way I’d buy a (primarily) MDF cab for $499 when the used market on cabs is fine. $499 will get you a pretty nice used 4x12.


----------



## feraledge

It was a stupid question. Lol. I was just preparing myself to justify whatever option GC would have today and, well, color match aside, the right option presented itself. The regular EVH cabs remain my favorite.

Goddamnit. File too large. Picture here a white Iconic head on a black EVH EL34 212 cab. 

But for real, kudos @amptweaker this thing destroys and I’m just raw dogging it right now. Sounds *that* good.


----------



## feraledge

Always remember: if the pic is too large, just screen shot it. Derp.


----------



## amptweaker

MASS DEFECT said:


> Probably not, soundwise. From what I've tested a GC, they seem very solid and road-worthy especially for the price. I'd gig with it no problem. The speakers are decent and not as neutered as PV Sheffields.


We were going for something in between the EVH 412s, which are EVH tweaked Greenbacks(darker) and the G12H Anniversary from the 5150 III combos, which are brighter. In the end, I put the Iconic with the EVH 412 and my tattered Sheffield Peavey 5150 straight. To me the Iconic sits right between, so I think a lot of people will like it. 



youngthrasher9 said:


> I doubt the speakers suck, but there’s no way I’d buy a (primarily) MDF cab for $499 when the used market on cabs is fine. $499 will get you a pretty nice used 4x12.



I always chuckle when people compare what manufacturer's sell to used gear. We don't sell used gear. So we need something that CAN compete with it, and that's kind of the whole point. In the old days you didn't have to compete much with used, but now with eBay and Reverb, Craiglist and Facebook, you HAVE to.

James B


----------



## youngthrasher9

amptweaker said:


> We were going for something in between the EVH 412s, which are EVH tweaked Greenbacks(darker) and the G12H Anniversary from the 5150 III combos, which are brighter. In the end, I put the Iconic with the EVH 412 and my tattered Sheffield Peavey 5150 straight. To me the Iconic sits right between, so I think a lot of people will like it.
> 
> 
> 
> I always chuckle when people compare what manufacturer's sell to used gear. We don't sell used gear. So we need something that CAN compete with it, and that's kind of the whole point. In the old days you didn't have to compete much with used, but now with eBay and Reverb, Craiglist and Facebook, you HAVE to.
> 
> James B


Don’t get me wrong, I don’t think they’re gonna be bad cabs. At this point I doubt EVH as a brand would put out anything lackluster. I bet they do compete, but that’s not really what I was implying. I personally think that the MDF construction wouldn’t make nearly as much of a difference in sound as many keyboard warriors would like to believe, but there’s a certain confidence in a proven product that one can find on the used market vs anything newly released and relatively unexplored. It’s not really about quality or perceived value at that point, it’s about the feeling of security in your investment.

From everything you’ve posted about the design, it sounds like a great cab. That being I don’t know what it sounds like in a room, I haven’t seen one yet.

Anyway, I hope you didn’t view my initial comment as inflammatory. I’m a long time fan of your designs. Thank you for your input here, and your ability to take things in stride.


----------



## Zado

Questione: how accurate is this demo sound wise?


----------



## feraledge

Yo @amptweaker my head just fucking died!!!
Probably my fourth time playing it. Was playing at 1/4 power on a low volume for probably 30-45 mins and all the sudden the volume drops to zero. 
Unplug everything, plug it back in. Nothing. Change chords. Nothing. I’m running it through a Furman power strip and nothing else on it was impacted. 
When you turn it on, there’s a hiss like it’s on. Does not react to any sound through the guitar or messing with the chord. If you put it on full power and turn the volume all the way up, there’s some faint preamp sound, but that’s it and only when maxed out. All tubes are glowing normally. 
I’m fucking bummed as shit. Please tell me there’s something stupid going on here and this is some easy fix. I waited ages to get this and I drove five hours to buy it brand new like days ago. Zero handling really. From GC sales floor to flat in my car, brought it in here and it’s sat unmoved and played without issue now multiple times.


----------



## technomancer

feraledge said:


> Yo @amptweaker my head just fucking died!!!
> Probably my fourth time playing it. Was playing at 1/4 power on a low volume for probably 30-45 mins and all the sudden the volume drops to zero.
> Unplug everything, plug it back in. Nothing. Change chords. Nothing. I’m running it through a Furman power strip and nothing else on it was impacted.
> When you turn it on, there’s a hiss like it’s on. Does not react to any sound through the guitar or messing with the chord. If you put it on full power and turn the volume all the way up, there’s some faint preamp sound, but that’s it and only when maxed out. All tubes are glowing normally.
> I’m fucking bummed as shit. Please tell me there’s something stupid going on here and this is some easy fix. I waited ages to get this and I drove five hours to buy it brand new like days ago. Zero handling really. From GC sales floor to flat in my car, brought it in here and it’s sat unmoved and played without issue now multiple times.



Sounds like a bad preamp tube. Shit happens. I literally had this happen on a new $3k amp a week after buying it (well, power tubes so sounded like a bowl of rice krispies but same type of thing). Either trouble shoot the tubes to rule it out or just take it back.


----------



## amptweaker

youngthrasher9 said:


> Don’t get me wrong, I don’t think they’re gonna be bad cabs. At this point I doubt EVH as a brand would put out anything lackluster. I bet they do compete, but that’s not really what I was implying. I personally think that the MDF construction wouldn’t make nearly as much of a difference in sound as many keyboard warriors would like to believe, but there’s a certain confidence in a proven product that one can find on the used market vs anything newly released and relatively unexplored. It’s not really about quality or perceived value at that point, it’s about the feeling of security in your investment.
> 
> From everything you’ve posted about the design, it sounds like a great cab. That being I don’t know what it sounds like in a room, I haven’t seen one yet.
> 
> Anyway, I hope you didn’t view my initial comment as inflammatory. I’m a long time fan of your designs. Thank you for your input here, and your ability to take things in stride.


YW. I was just trying to get folks to think about it from the manufacturer's side. There's always a used thing out there that to some would be a better deal......BUT we don't make money on those!
JB


----------



## amptweaker

feraledge said:


> Yo @amptweaker my head just fucking died!!!
> Probably my fourth time playing it. Was playing at 1/4 power on a low volume for probably 30-45 mins and all the sudden the volume drops to zero.
> Unplug everything, plug it back in. Nothing. Change chords. Nothing. I’m running it through a Furman power strip and nothing else on it was impacted.
> When you turn it on, there’s a hiss like it’s on. Does not react to any sound through the guitar or messing with the chord. If you put it on full power and turn the volume all the way up, there’s some faint preamp sound, but that’s it and only when maxed out. All tubes are glowing normally.
> I’m fucking bummed as shit. Please tell me there’s something stupid going on here and this is some easy fix. I waited ages to get this and I drove five hours to buy it brand new like days ago. Zero handling really. From GC sales floor to flat in my car, brought it in here and it’s sat unmoved and played without issue now multiple times.


That sucks. There is one possibility that I've had happen to me......make sure you didn't accidentally push the Power Amp Mute switch on the back. If it's out, then you could try plugging straight into the effects return.....if that plays, then you may have a bad preamp tube or something like that....you also said 'all the tubes are glowing normally', so that's good. I assume you mean also the preamp tubes.
James


technomancer said:


> Sounds like a bad preamp tube. Shit happens. I literally had this happen on a new $3k amp a week after buying it (well, power tubes so sounded like a bowl of rice krispies but same type of thing). Either trouble shoot the tubes to rule it out or just take it back.


Yeah, since it's so new it's probably good to get it in front of one of our service centers so we can see if it's something else to worry about. The first few months are critical for finding things that you only find out with some field use.

JB


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

feraledge said:


> Yo @amptweaker my head just fucking died!!!
> Probably my fourth time playing it. Was playing at 1/4 power on a low volume for probably 30-45 mins and all the sudden the volume drops to zero.
> Unplug everything, plug it back in. Nothing. Change chords. Nothing. I’m running it through a Furman power strip and nothing else on it was impacted.
> When you turn it on, there’s a hiss like it’s on. Does not react to any sound through the guitar or messing with the chord. If you put it on full power and turn the volume all the way up, there’s some faint preamp sound, but that’s it and only when maxed out. All tubes are glowing normally.
> I’m fucking bummed as shit. Please tell me there’s something stupid going on here and this is some easy fix. I waited ages to get this and I drove five hours to buy it brand new like days ago. Zero handling really. From GC sales floor to flat in my car, brought it in here and it’s sat unmoved and played without issue now multiple times.







amptweaker said:


> That sucks. There is one possibility that I've had happen to me......make sure you didn't accidentally push the Power Amp Mute switch on the back. If it's out, then you could try plugging straight into the effects return.....if that plays, then you may have a bad preamp tube or something like that....you also said 'all the tubes are glowing normally', so that's good. I assume you mean also the preamp tubes.
> James
> 
> Yeah, since it's so new it's probably good to get it in front of one of our service centers so we can see if it's something else to worry about. The first few months are critical for finding things that you only find out with some field use.
> 
> JB




My friend has one and a similar thing happened. He was able to plug into the effects return directly and the poweramp worked fine. If I remember correctly one of his preamp tubes was not lit. He replaced tube and still nothing. Took it back to the store and the amp tech said there was a 'faulty switch'.

Probably wont help but thought I'd share.


----------



## feraledge

AkiraSpectrum said:


> My friend has one and a similar thing happened. He was able to plug into the effects return directly and the poweramp worked fine. If I remember correctly one of his preamp tubes was not lit. He replaced tube and still nothing. Took it back to the store and the amp tech said there was a 'faulty switch'.
> 
> Probably wont help but thought I'd share.


Yeah, this was it. Sorry @amptweaker I meant the powertubes were lit fine and forgot to check the preamp tubes when I had it taken apart. 
So took it to GC, swapped the preamp tubes and only one was lighting up. We tried the old one, a new one, making sure everything was in tightly, nothing. I ended up just returning it and ordering another, which will hopefully be coming in a few days. 
They did have the 1x12" combo in stock, which sounded really damn good, but definitely want the full head. Just FWIW, the EVH cabs probably do sound pretty solid, as the combo sounded right there with the full head. 
Fingers crossed it doesn't happen again. This amp sounds amazing when it works.


----------



## amptweaker

feraledge said:


> Yeah, this was it. Sorry @amptweaker I meant the powertubes were lit fine and forgot to check the preamp tubes when I had it taken apart.
> So took it to GC, swapped the preamp tubes and only one was lighting up. We tried the old one, a new one, making sure everything was in tightly, nothing. I ended up just returning it and ordering another, which will hopefully be coming in a few days.
> They did have the 1x12" combo in stock, which sounded really damn good, but definitely want the full head. Just FWIW, the EVH cabs probably do sound pretty solid, as the combo sounded right there with the full head.
> Fingers crossed it doesn't happen again. This amp sounds amazing when it works.


Sounds like one of the dropping resistors feeding the preamp filaments opened......do you remember which tube was not lit? Nearest the input or furthest?
JB


----------



## feraledge

amptweaker said:


> Sounds like one of the dropping resistors feeding the preamp filaments opened......do you remember which tube was not lit? Nearest the input or furthest?
> JB


Furthest


----------



## feraledge

Replacement came today.
This thing slays. I didn’t mess around with the boost much really before, but it adds a ton to the sound. I’ll probably be putting my tube screamer up for sale since I don’t think it even needs anything outside the gate and reverb I’m going to put in the loop.


----------



## feraledge

I’ve got to say, this really is an incredible amp. I absolutely loved every 5153 that I’ve owned, all the way up and down the 5150 and 6505 lines. This does exactly what I wanted. The burn hits at the right place, the boost too. It feels like it’s got a lot more room for dialing in than trying to set the EQ and then add in with pedals for base tone. 
The preamp noise gate does decent, but obviously you’ll want another gate in the loop. The reverb is meh. I thought it could use another switch really on the foot switch, but there are just better options out there. It’s a cool feature, but not as stand out. 
I’m extremely happy just running this raw right now. I’ve got the box with my pedalboard just sitting above it and the only thing I’m itching for atm is my looper. 
What can I say. This is sick. I had a bump and the lead dude responded here within hours and on multiple counts plus followed through to see what was wrong. 
I’ve been on SSO long enough to see everything go south. So even though I got bummed on a technical issue, I’m still saying this amp is incredible and that this level of accessibility in price point and access to the designer is unparalleled.


----------



## sevenfoxes

So what’s the verdict on these? How do they stack up to the OG?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

sevenfoxes said:


> So what’s the verdict on these? How do they stack up to the OG?


Look up one post


----------



## amptweaker

feraledge said:


> I’ve got to say, this really is an incredible amp. I absolutely loved every 5153 that I’ve owned, all the way up and down the 5150 and 6505 lines. This does exactly what I wanted. The burn hits at the right place, the boost too. It feels like it’s got a lot more room for dialing in than trying to set the EQ and then add in with pedals for base tone.
> The preamp noise gate does decent, but obviously you’ll want another gate in the loop. The reverb is meh. I thought it could use another switch really on the foot switch, but there are just better options out there. It’s a cool feature, but not as stand out.
> I’m extremely happy just running this raw right now. I’ve got the box with my pedalboard just sitting above it and the only thing I’m itching for atm is my looper.
> What can I say. This is sick. I had a bump and the lead dude responded here within hours and on multiple counts plus followed through to see what was wrong.
> I’ve been on SSO long enough to see everything go south. So even though I got bummed on a technical issue, I’m still saying this amp is incredible and that this level of accessibility in price point and access to the designer is unparalleled.


Glad you like it!

Keep me informed if you have any more issues.....obviously things happen, but I'm trying to stay really close to it right now while they're just hitting the streets, in case something pops up.

thanks
James


----------



## amptweaker

AkiraSpectrum said:


> My friend has one and a similar thing happened. He was able to plug into the effects return directly and the poweramp worked fine. If I remember correctly one of his preamp tubes was not lit. He replaced tube and still nothing. Took it back to the store and the amp tech said there was a 'faulty switch'.
> 
> Probably wont help but thought I'd share.


Was he shopping in Winnipeg? I heard from service about one with this issue there, and wondered if it's the same amp. 
JB


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

amptweaker said:


> Was he shopping in Winnipeg? I heard from service about one with this issue there, and wondered if it's the same amp.
> JB


No, it was a Long & McQuade in Kingston Ontario (Canada).


----------



## sevenfoxes

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Look up one post


One post that barely describes any tonal comparisons between the two amps and that’s THE verdict?


----------



## Hollowway

I personally liked the iconic better than the 5153 50W. The iconic was more open and raw sounding, and was definitely my jam. The two channels remind me of the Fryette Pittbull CL series, with their raw green and smooth red channels.


----------



## Hollowway

sevenfoxes said:


> One post that barely describes any tonal comparisons between the two amps and that’s THE verdict?


Well, everyone’s going to have a separate opinion. But you can check out the comparisons here and in Deadpool’s “5153 is the best amp ever” thread. Plus, check out Kyle Bul’s and Fluff’s YT a/b comparisons. Pretty much everyone says they’re a slightly different flavor of the OG, but not better or worse. The iconic does seem to be significantly tighter and a bit brighter, though. And it lacks the cocked wah sound on some of those earlier 515X amps.


----------



## sevenfoxes

Hollowway said:


> Well, everyone’s going to have a separate opinion. But you can check out the comparisons here and in Deadpool’s “5153 is the best amp ever” thread. Plus, check out Kyle Bul’s and Fluff’s YT a/b comparisons. Pretty much everyone says they’re a slightly different flavor of the OG, but not better or worse. The iconic does seem to be significantly tighter and a bit brighter, though. And it lacks the cocked wah sound on some of those earlier 515X amps.


Exactly what i was looking for. Thanks!


----------



## GreatGreen

So I was finally able to play an Iconic for the first time yesterday.

What an amp! Can't believe how much I liked it. I've heard clips online, sure, but that never tells you the whole story. All three high gain modes sound and feel great, and are different enough to all specialize in their own unique thing. Love the tapers on all the controls too. Each of them behaved exactly how I'd picture an "ideal" set of controls to behave if that makes sense. They all seem to have a very wide range, but are also usable through the whole sweep, so it's a very easy and intuitive amp to dial in. Also, something to note, the Master Volume is *excellent*. It behaves like the master on a good stereo system. Zero change in tone from fully off to up loud, it doesn't jump from silent to gig volume between 0 and 0.1. And the 1/4th power switch lowers the master volume further and makes low volume control even easier.

What can I say about the tones themselves after I dialed them in? The best compliment I can give, really, is that there's not much to say at all. The amp always sounded like what I wanted it to sound like. It sounded like what a high gain guitar amp should sound like to me. Big and bold, stayed clear and tight even with the gain up, all that good stuff. It did the "tone in my head" thing I was looking for and all that. Nothing stuck out as being too much of this or too little of that. The texture of the distortion was just right, not too grainy, not too smooth. Just right. The EQ curve never felt like it had too much or too little of anything because the EQ and NF controls were so responsive and hit in the right places that I could account for anything I heard that I didn't like and make it sound just right for me. There was simply nothing to complain about.

It also does something I find fascinating that other high gain amps seem to really struggle with. Of course it's a 5150 so it has insane amounts of gain on tap... but the interesting thing is that if you turn the gain high enough, it only ever feels like it gets unruly and mushy in the treble and mids, never in the bass where the real "flub" always happens. The real kicker here is that no matter where the gain is, it always stays tight in the low end WHILE ALSO never getting into the dreaded too-heavily-filtered cocked wah territory. What this means that the range of _usable_ gain in this amp is very wide, wider than most high gain amps I think. You can turn the gain up quite a bit higher in this amp than you can with others and still have a perfectly manageable tone. @amptweaker , you seriously had to have done your homework to accomplish that balancing act. I don't know if I've ever seen this accomplished before in any amp with anywhere near this amount of gain on tap. Wow.

So anyway, might as well give it away now... I liked it so much that I ordered one. It should get here next week. I'll let you guys know more then and again down the road after the honeymoon period, hah.


----------



## amptweaker

GreatGreen said:


> So I was finally able to play an Iconic for the first time yesterday.
> 
> What an amp! Can't believe how much I liked it. I've heard clips online, sure, but that never tells you the whole story. All three high gain modes sound and feel great, and are different enough to all specialize in their own unique thing. Love the tapers on all the controls too. Each of them behaved exactly how I'd picture an "ideal" set of controls to behave if that makes sense. They all seem to have a very wide range, but are also usable through the whole sweep, so it's a very easy and intuitive amp to dial in. Also, something to note, the Master Volume is *excellent*. It behaves like the master on a good stereo system. Zero change in tone from fully off to up loud, it doesn't jump from silent to gig volume between 0 and 0.1. And the 1/4th power switch lowers the master volume further and makes low volume control even easier.
> 
> What can I say about the tones themselves after I dialed them in? The best compliment I can give, really, is that there's not much to say at all. The amp always sounded like what I wanted it to sound like. It sounded like what a high gain guitar amp should sound like to me. Big and bold, stayed clear and tight even with the gain up, all that good stuff. It did the "tone in my head" thing I was looking for and all that. Nothing stuck out as being too much of this or too little of that. The texture of the distortion was just right, not too grainy, not too smooth. Just right. The EQ curve never felt like it had too much or too little of anything because the EQ and NF controls were so responsive and hit in the right places that I could account for anything I heard that I didn't like and make it sound just right for me. There was simply nothing to complain about.
> 
> It also does something I find fascinating that other high gain amps seem to really struggle with. Of course it's a 5150 so it has insane amounts of gain on tap... but the interesting thing is that if you turn the gain high enough, it only ever feels like it gets unruly and mushy in the treble and mids, never in the bass where the real "flub" always happens. The real kicker here is that no matter where the gain is, it always stays tight in the low end WHILE ALSO never getting into the dreaded too-heavily-filtered cocked wah territory. What this means that the range of _usable_ gain in this amp is very wide, wider than most high gain amps I think. You can turn the gain up quite a bit higher in this amp than you can with others and still have a perfectly manageable tone. @amptweaker , you seriously had to have done your homework to accomplish that balancing act. I don't know if I've ever seen this accomplished before in any amp with anywhere near this amount of gain on tap. Wow.
> 
> So anyway, might as well give it away now... I liked it so much that I ordered one. It should get here next week. I'll let you guys know more then and again down the road after the honeymoon period, hah.


That's great that you're digging the amp. We spent a LOT of time dialing in the gain structure on all the different tones, Clean, OD, Ch2 with or without Burn, Boosted, etc....especially how tight the attack is, and the pot tapers so you have a lot of usable tones and flexibility. The tight chunk was something I always to mess with a lot, because every player is looking for a little different thing. I like a very tight chunk that's hard, but Ed preferred something slightly looser with a little smoosh on the beginning of the notes. However, when we were working on the 60W combo around 93, I tightened it up a little more and he was like 'hey, that's a lot better...why didn't you ever show me that on the original 5150?" to which I replied 'because once you said you liked it, I quit screwing with it!!". All the amps since that one have had a little bit tighter chunk, like tightening the snare head up a bit more, but not quite to marching snare tightness. Get it?

It's also cool to hear you say the best compliment you can give is that there's not much to say. I feel like amps and guitars are tools, kind of like hammers. You just want it to hammer in a nail, and you don't want to have to think about it much, so it kind of gets out of the way between your hands and the amp all the way back to your ears.

Have fun,
James B


----------



## GreatGreen

Got the Iconic in the mail!

Here's a test clip. I EQ'd it a bit (no more than +-3 db anywhere, just evening out some frequencies) and I've got the Van Halen style Balance pitch effect going on along with some delay.
Not meant to be too scientific, just some fun.



Signal chain:
PRS with EMG 81 bridge
EVH Iconic
Suhr Reactive Load
IRs: Fractal Audio Marshall TV Mix and Recto V30+SM57 cabs.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

GreatGreen said:


> Got the Iconic in the mail!
> 
> Here's a test clip. I EQ'd it a bit (no more than +-3 db anywhere, just evening out some frequencies) and I've got the Van Halen style Balance pitch effect going on along with some delay.
> Not meant to be too scientific, just some fun.
> 
> 
> 
> Signal chain:
> PRS with EMG 81 bridge
> EVH Iconic
> Suhr Reactive Load
> IRs: Fractal Audio Marshall TV Mix and Recto V30+SM57 cabs.



If you had some verb, delay, and detune that'd be awful close to his 90s sound.


----------



## GreatGreen

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> If you had some verb, delay, and detune that'd be awful close to his 90s sound.



Thanks!

There is a very slight detune effect on it now. Mix less than 10%. I don’t think it’s very noticeable unless you really listen for it, but I think at that setting it just gives the tone a little bit of space more than being a big obvious effect.


----------



## GreatGreen

Oops, deleted the track messing with it and this forum doesn't seem to allow post editing. Wonderful! Uploaded again:



Added some reverb per @HeHasTheJazzHands suggestion.


----------



## goherpsNderp

Has anyone tried the combo version with an external cab? If so, how was the experience?

I'm so close to pulling the trigger on the combo since it fits my needs almost perfectly, but haven't found any videos of people trying out the combo version with an external cab.

EDIT: Context- I'm going to be playing in an apartment mostly, and every now and then playing with my drummer in a very small bedroom. (he's got an electric kit and some speakers, so I won't need to be "full stack" loud) Eventually if we can find practice space we may play with his real kit, and I'd likely hook up an external cab to this to match the volume. I tried the Iconic Combo at GC a few weeks ago and was blown away by how GD loud that 1x12 was, and was excited that there are speaker outs on the back.


----------



## sakeido

Finally got a chance to try one of these and was just blown away. What a fantastic sounding amp. Gonna clear out my Mesa 4x12 that just sits there gathering dust because its too goddamn loud and get the combo. Channel 1 clean was good, channel 1 OD was fantastic, and channel 2 ripped every bit as hard as a 5150 should.

Volume knob was totally usable, pulled great tones out of it at every level - although I think I actually preferred it turned down a bit. Mighta been getting too much saturation from the 40 watt power section or something when I turned it up... or maybe the amp riser in the store was starting to resonate? Tough to say for sure without trying it in a home environment.

Every other amp manufacturer, take note, because the game has changed... so much tone for your dollar. I could have one Badlander or three of these - easy choice. Absolutely unreal. Great job @amptweaker ... are you guys going to do a three channel version? haha


----------



## amptweaker

sakeido said:


> Finally got a chance to try one of these and was just blown away. What a fantastic sounding amp. ..........Great job @amptweaker ... are you guys going to do a three channel version? haha


who knows? You guys should send in product ideas on instagram/facebook/web and I'm sure they'll listen.
James B


----------



## goherpsNderp

I caved and bought the white combo, and so far I'm loving it.

I did notice that the effects loop doesn't give a strong enough signal to my Walrus Slo pedal to engage the RIse mode (gated reverb) so that's a bit of a bummer, but I may get the Joyo American and bypass the preamp.

If I bypass the preamp by plugging the amp-in-a-box pedal into the effects return, will the Volume knob for CH1 still act as the master volume? Or will the volume be completely controlled by the pedal?


----------



## amptweaker

goherpsNderp said:


> I caved and bought the white combo, and so far I'm loving it.
> 
> I did notice that the effects loop doesn't give a strong enough signal to my Walrus Slo pedal to engage the RIse mode (gated reverb) so that's a bit of a bummer, but I may get the Joyo American and bypass the preamp.
> 
> If I bypass the preamp by plugging the amp-in-a-box pedal into the effects return, will the Volume knob for CH1 still act as the master volume? Or will the volume be completely controlled by the pedal?


The Boost volume, reverb, Resonance, Presence, and 1/4 power switch will all still be effective if you use an external preamp plugging right into the return, but no the channel volumes won't work. Instead you could try changing to 1/4 power, since that also drops the power amp gain about 10dB. That would help you hit the SLO harder. Another idea would be to add some kind of simple master volume knob after the reverb, like a volume pedal type thing. It could just be passive, to reduce the signal after the loop, letting you crank up the channel volumes higher. You could even just wire a potentiometer, like a 10-100K, into a little bud box and patch it in there.

James B


----------



## goherpsNderp

amptweaker said:


> The Boost volume, reverb, Resonance, Presence, and 1/4 power switch will all still be effective if you use an external preamp plugging right into the return, but no the channel volumes won't work. Instead you could try changing to 1/4 power, since that also drops the power amp gain about 10dB. That would help you hit the SLO harder. Another idea would be to add some kind of simple master volume knob after the reverb, like a volume pedal type thing. It could just be passive, to reduce the signal after the loop, letting you crank up the channel volumes higher. You could even just wire a potentiometer, like a 10-100K, into a little bud box and patch it in there.
> 
> James B



Thanks for the reply, and good suggestions!

Cheers


----------



## Mathemagician

Man this thread got me searching to see if there’s a 40watt head. (There isn’t…yet).


----------



## technomancer

Mathemagician said:


> Man this thread got me searching to see if there’s a 40watt head. (There isn’t…yet).



Buy 80w, pull a tube pair and shift to appropriate ohms load, done


----------



## Mathemagician

technomancer said:


> Buy 80w, pull a tube pair and shift to appropriate ohms load, done



Now explain this in crayon-eater speak.


----------



## Turd Ferguson

Mathemagician said:


> Now explain this in crayon-eater speak.



I'm not an expert, but what he's saying is:

Tubes work in pairs. In an amp with 4 tubes, you can remove one pair and the amp will operate at half the output power. It changes the output impedance though. Either doubles or cuts in half, I can't remember. So you have to set your amp's impedance switch accordingly.

Edit: pulling two tubes cuts the impedance in half.


----------



## technomancer

Turd Ferguson said:


> I'm not an expert, but what he's saying is:
> 
> Tubes work in pairs. In an amp with 4 tubes, you can remove one pair and the amp will operate at half the output power. It changes the output impedance though. Either doubles or cuts in half, I can't remember. So you have to set your amp's impedance switch accordingly.



Half... so if running an 8ohm cab set for 4ohms, 16ohm set for 8ohms. And you want to pull either the 2 inner or 2 outer tubes.


----------



## Mathemagician

Do you set the ohms switch on the amp then? My only cab is a 2x12 that just lists the impedance as a given.


----------



## Turd Ferguson

Mathemagician said:


> Do you set the ohms switch on the amp then? My only cab is a 2x12 that just lists the impedance as a given.



Yes you change the amp switch. I've read that going from 100 watts to 50 only reduces the volume by like 3 decibels. So a good attenuator is much more effective if your goal is volume reduction.


----------



## Mathemagician

That’s in line with what I’ve heard/seen so yeah probably just simpler to buy what I want and get a good attenuator. Thanks guys for simplifying it down.


----------



## Deadpool_25

@Mathemagician , the Iconic has a 1/4 power switch. Wouldn’t it probably be sufficient to use that or just turn the volume down? (Assuming you’re asking about a 40w version because of volume)

Or is the consensus that its channel volumes suck?


----------



## technomancer

Deadpool_25 said:


> @Mathemagician , the Iconic has a 1/4 power switch. Wouldn’t it probably be sufficient to use that or just turn the volume down? (Assuming you’re asking about a 40w version because of volume)
> 
> Or is the consensus that its channel volumes suck?



I was just responding to the 40w thing  But yeah the 1/4 power switch would do it you'd think.


----------



## Mathemagician

I somehow missed that even being in the spec sheet. That also answers my question. 

Fuck. I don’t wanna pay for more stuff. I already own stuff. 


Fuck.


----------



## technomancer

Mathemagician said:


> I somehow missed that even being in the spec sheet. That also answers my question.
> 
> Fuck. I don’t wanna pay for more stuff. I already own stuff.
> 
> 
> Fuck.



I have literally been telling myself I don't need another amp ever since these came out and people started posting decent clips of them


----------



## Deadpool_25

Mathemagician said:


> I somehow missed that even being in the spec sheet. That also answers my question.
> 
> Fuck. I don’t wanna pay for more stuff. I already own stuff.
> 
> 
> Fuck.


Welcome to my world.


----------



## Matt08642

Been super tempted by the combo lately - Really need to go to a store that has one in stock and play it. Even if I didn't like the speaker, that could always be swapped like Ola did. Just wish it kept the $999 price in Canada.


----------



## oakentower

I have an Iconic head in Ivory on order and am so stoked! Going to be running it into a Genz Benz G-Flex 2X12, it should be beastly.


----------



## youngthrasher9

Local GC has a couple in stock. With any luck I’ll get to try one of them and an MT-15 today after a job interview.


----------



## Deadpool_25

youngthrasher9 said:


> Local GC has a couple in stock. With any luck I’ll get to try one of them and an MT-15 today after a job interview.


Fuck the amp. Good luck with the interview!


----------



## youngthrasher9

Deadpool_25 said:


> Fuck the amp. Good luck with the interview!


I got the job! Haha. 

Also the Iconic is titties. One of my favorite 5150 variants thus far. Lots of useable gain and I can definitely tell the burn switch is meant to make it more “block letter”-esque.


----------



## Deadpool_25

youngthrasher9 said:


> I got the job! Haha.
> 
> Also the Iconic is titties. One of my favorite 5150 variants thus far. Lots of useable gain and I can definitely tell the burn switch is meant to make it more “block letter”-esque.


Congrats!


----------



## devastone

Congrats, a new job sounds like the perfect reason to celebrate with a new amp!


----------



## Ribboz

Deadpool_25 said:


> Fuck the amp.


Who is this imposter?


----------



## youngthrasher9

Ribboz said:


> Who is this imposter?


Wait maybe it was a literal suggestion?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

youngthrasher9 said:


> Wait maybe it was a literal suggestion?


Them tones be thicc tho


----------



## devastone

youngthrasher9 said:


> Wait maybe it was a literal suggestion?


If not, this type of rational reasoning has no place here.


----------



## Deadpool_25

It’s weird. I still can’t generate any self interest in this amp. I guess it’s because I’m so happy with the 5153 50s.


----------



## youngthrasher9

Deadpool_25 said:


> It’s weird. I still can’t generate any self interest in this amp. I guess it’s because I’m so happy with the 5153 50s.


To be fair, I’ve never been able to try a 5153 through a cab I liked and/or at decent volume.


----------



## Hollowway

Deadpool_25 said:


> It’s weird. I still can’t generate any self interest in this amp. I guess it’s because I’m so happy with the 5153 50s.


Yeah, they're surprisingly different. Like, I don't know if I'd be able to tell if they weren't side by side, but when I A/B'd them, I was definitely on team Iconic. I kept thinking I was doing it wrong, because EVERYONE loves the 5153 50W, lol.


----------



## sevenfoxes

Deadpool_25 said:


> It’s weird. I still can’t generate any self interest in this amp. I guess it’s because I’m so happy with the 5153 50s.


Same!

I haven’t tried the Iconic yet, but i already have a 6505 that I’m totally in love with. 

I mean, does it get any more iconic than the OG?

I actually did a shootout today between the Super Crush, FM3, 5150iii, Archon, and the 6505. The 6505 was the last amp i played in the shootout, and it was the only one to put an instant smile on my face. The feel, response, tone, fucking everything was just right where I wanted it to be. 

That being said, i feel like i owe it to myself to at least try the Iconic.


----------



## youngthrasher9

sevenfoxes said:


> Same!
> 
> I haven’t tried the Iconic yet, but i already have a 6505 that I’m totally in love with.
> 
> I mean, does it get any more iconic than the OG?
> 
> I actually did a shootout today between the Super Crush, FM3, 5150iii, Archon, and the 6505. The 6505 was the last amp i played in the shootout, and it was the only one to put an instant smile on my face. The feel, response, tone, fucking everything was just right where I wanted it to be.
> 
> That being said, i feel like i owe it to myself to at least try the Iconic.


You should at least try one, for sure. Without the burn mode on, it’s basically what the 6505+ could’ve/should’ve been. Nice fast response but not too unforgiving. It was generally really fun to play and especially EQ’d for a slightly scooped, brighter tone it made me want to play thrash riffs all day long.


----------



## sevenfoxes

youngthrasher9 said:


> You should at least try one, for sure. Without the burn mode on, it’s basically what the 6505+ could’ve/should’ve been. Nice fast response but not too unforgiving. It was generally really fun to play and especially EQ’d for a slightly scooped, brighter tone it made me want to play thrash riffs all day long.


Good to know! How are the lower mids on it? That’s what i love so much about the OG is that it has more lower mids than any other rendition.


----------



## youngthrasher9

sevenfoxes said:


> Good to know! How are the lower mids on it? That’s what i love so much about the OG is that it has more lower mids than any other rendition.


I would definitely say it has more low mids than the 6505+ but I haven’t extensively played the OG in about 5 years. With the burn mode on it had more than enough for my taste. I’d say even with the burn mode on the response is a tad faster than the OG but the OG voicing is still apparent. I haven’t been able to A/B them, I’m going off memory, but it’s ancestry was obvious and quite pleasant.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

youngthrasher9 said:


> Local GC has a couple in stock. With any luck I’ll get to try one of them and an MT-15 today after a job interview.



Congrats on the job! 

I got to try the Iconic and MT-15 at my local GC the other day and enjoyed them both. Also finally got to try a used Laney Ironheart 60. That was the "in" amp a few years ago and I just never got a chance to get my hands on one


----------



## Deadpool_25

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> Congrats on the job!
> 
> I got to try the Iconic and MT-15 at my local GC the other day and enjoyed them both. Also finally got to try a used Laney Ironheart 60. That was the "in" amp a few years ago and I just never got a chance to get my hands on one


Wtf. That whole post and you didn’t even let us know your impressions?? GTFO


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime

Deadpool_25 said:


> Wtf. That whole post and you didn’t even let us know your impressions?? GTFO



Oh fine  Basically, I'm boring and I agree with the general consensus on both the Iconic and MT-15.

For the Iconic, I preferred the high gain tones of the green channel over the red, but that's not a knock against the red channel. Cleans and built-in reverb are workable, but not ideal for my taste. Low volume settings and/or 1/4 power switch are great for bedroom tones. The presence comes on fast like the 50w 5153, but it sounds great between 10:00-1:00 depending on your other settings. If I hadn't read up on the specs beforehand, I probably wouldn't have guessed it was a hybrid design of sorts just by the tone. It fits right in with the ever-growing 5150 family.

Y'all really weren't kidding about the MT-15 having a wonky volume taper  I went from sneaky whisper levels to searing off my eyebrows just from breathing on the knob wrong  I dig the high gain channel from what I can tell, although I didn't get to turn it up very much to get a feel for the low end. The clean channel doesn't get enough attention, though, which is sad. I was very impressed with the cleans, and not just in a "for a high gain amp" sort of way. Especially with the boost engaged, it's a very pleasing balance of fatness, sparkle, and a bit of grit to add some "life" to the sustained portion of a note. One of only a handful of amps I've ever tried where I could start with everything at noon and not feel the need to move anything around more than a notch or two.

The Ironheart wasn't as much my thing, but I do give it credit for being so flexible and at least sounding unique. Cleans are fine, just sort of bland. The high gain channels don't have a crazy amount of gain on their own and are relatively dry. Not as far as my Pittbull heads, but nowhere near as saturated as the other amps mentioned. The onboard boost can push them to saturate more, but it can also get pretty loose since it seems like more of a full-range boost that's also pushing more low end into the gain stages. Again, maybe it's because I couldn't turn up a lot, but I didn't notice much of a difference with the eq controls pulled out vs pushed in. I want to go back another day and play with it again if it's still there.


----------



## Deadpool_25

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> Oh fine  Basically, I'm boring and I agree with the general consensus on both the Iconic and MT-15.
> 
> For the Iconic, I preferred the high gain tones of the green channel over the red, but that's not a knock against the red channel. Cleans and built-in reverb are workable, but not ideal for my taste. Low volume settings and/or 1/4 power switch are great for bedroom tones. The presence comes on fast like the 50w 5153, but it sounds great between 10:00-1:00 depending on your other settings. If I hadn't read up on the specs beforehand, I probably wouldn't have guessed it was a hybrid design of sorts just by the tone. It fits right in with the ever-growing 5150 family.
> 
> Y'all really weren't kidding about the MT-15 having a wonky volume taper  I went from sneaky whisper levels to searing off my eyebrows just from breathing on the knob wrong  I dig the high gain channel from what I can tell, although I didn't get to turn it up very much to get a feel for the low end. The clean channel doesn't get enough attention, though, which is sad. I was very impressed with the cleans, and not just in a "for a high gain amp" sort of way. Especially with the boost engaged, it's a very pleasing balance of fatness, sparkle, and a bit of grit to add some "life" to the sustained portion of a note. One of only a handful of amps I've ever tried where I could start with everything at noon and not feel the need to move anything around more than a notch or two.
> 
> The Ironheart wasn't as much my thing, but I do give it credit for being so flexible and at least sounding unique. Cleans are fine, just sort of bland. The high gain channels don't have a crazy amount of gain on their own and are relatively dry. Not as far as my Pittbull heads, but nowhere near as saturated as the other amps mentioned. The onboard boost can push them to saturate more, but it can also get pretty loose since it seems like more of a full-range boost that's also pushing more low end into the gain stages. Again, maybe it's because I couldn't turn up a lot, but I didn't notice much of a difference with the eq controls pulled out vs pushed in. I want to go back another day and play with it again if it's still there.


TL;DR


----------



## H13

Sorry for the thread necro...

However when trying to decide whether or not to buy this amp, I found this thread on Google and kinda read...most of it.




And one of them followed me home today. It's my first 5150 of any kind and I think it's fucking killer.



Here's a demo of me badly playing some Gojira riffs. I had only had the amp for around 2 hours when I recorded this so I doubt I'm getting the best out of the amp yet (plus my strings were dead as fuck). Red Channel burn mode.

I mean.

It's a 5150. It does what it says on the grill. 

Fuck yeah.


----------



## Estilo

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> The Ironheart wasn't as much my thing, but I do give it credit for being so flexible and at least sounding unique. Cleans are fine, just sort of bland. The high gain channels don't have a crazy amount of gain on their own and are relatively dry. Not as far as my Pittbull heads, but nowhere near as saturated as the other amps mentioned. The onboard boost can push them to saturate more, but it can also get pretty loose since it seems like more of a full-range boost that's also pushing more low end into the gain stages. Again, maybe it's because I couldn't turn up a lot, but I didn't notice much of a difference with the eq controls pulled out vs pushed in. I want to go back another day and play with it again if it's still there.


 I use an IRT 30 combo as my apartment amp. The trick for enough gain is to set the onboard boost at 6 and also drive the front end with a boost pedal.


----------



## Mathemagician

Man I know I need to stay out of this thread. I got home repairs to do. Lmao.


----------



## Mathemagician

Deadpool_25 said:


> TL;DR



I’ll try:

5150 Iconic sounds good. 1/4 power mode also sounds good. 

Mt15 volume is dookie confirmed. Sounds good tho. 

Iron heart not chonky. Needs help being chonky. Not bad tho.


----------



## Deadpool_25

I’ve tried the iconic twice now, both times at different GC’s. The first time I disliked it but I figured that could’ve easily been the garbage cab I was playing through. The second time was through an EVH 2x12. That time I didn’t completely dislike it but I was definitely not impressed. Just not my thing I guess. Or, more likely, I’m spoiled by my 5153s and my custom cabs which I still think are the best cabs I’ve ever used.


----------



## H13

Deadpool_25 said:


> I’ve tried the iconic twice now, both times at different GC’s. The first time I disliked it but I figured that could’ve easily been the garbage cab I was playing through. The second time was through an EVH 2x12. That time I didn’t completely dislike it but I was definitely not impressed. Just not my thing I guess. Or, more likely, I’m spoiled by my 5153s and my custom cabs which I still think are the best cabs I’ve ever used.


It would 100% be the cabs.

I've been googling 5150 settings and across the board everybody is saying 6\6\6. I'm finding that a TINY bit scooped. I'm running my mids up to around 8 and I've also got the treble higher with the presence at around 4. 

That being said, I always want more mids.


----------



## youngthrasher9

At this point now that I’m back in Cali, I’ve tried 3 iconics. Two through Marshall (2x12 and 4x12) cabs, one through the iconic 4x12. The Iconic cab sounded the flattest to my ears, slightly subdued in the upper mids imo. Could be the MDF taking away some actual treble and fooling me. The best sounding was the Marshall 2x12 and I think that was V-types, the worst was definitely the 70/80 loaded Marshall 4x12. That one was both loose and fuzzy on the burn mode.


----------



## Matt08642

Deadpool_25 said:


> I’ve tried the iconic twice now, both times at different GC’s. The first time I disliked it but I figured that could’ve easily been the garbage cab I was playing through. The second time was through an EVH 2x12. That time I didn’t completely dislike it but I was definitely not impressed. Just not my thing I guess. Or, more likely, I’m spoiled by my 5153s and my custom cabs which I still think are the best cabs I’ve ever used.



Yeah I've tried the combo a few times and it just doesn't do it for me. Maybe you're really supposed to crank it, but each time I've played it it just seems hollow or fizzy to me, like there's not enough mids and way too much high end


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

As said before, you gotta watch the presence on these amps. They're dialed in to be more sensitive than the big boys


----------



## H13

IMHO, you really dont want to push the presence past noon. Mine usually hovers around 4\10


----------



## GreatGreen

Be careful with the EVH 2x12 cabs. They have G12H30 speakers which, while they have a really nice low end, also have a major spike in the high mids that can easily get a little too ice-picky and harsh if you're not _very_ careful with the Treble and Presence.


----------



## OldMate

Spaced Out Ace said:


> Two button footswitch? Channel and volume boost, I'm guessing? Eh, that's kind of limiting. How are you supposed to turn the FX Loop on or off? What about being able to switch the gain boost (overdrive, burn) on or off? Perhaps the two button should be included, with a four button footswitch option available for purchase.
> 
> Anyways, anyone find it kind of funny that the Peavey pissed of Mike Soldano, and this one looks even more like a Soldano?


I know I'm replying to a comment from over a year ago but I literally can't believe that I can't find anyone else who's miffed about the footswitch apart from you. How could they not have any way to toggle the effects loop? That's insane! Dealbreaker for me.


----------



## Deadpool_25

OldMate said:


> I know I'm replying to a comment from over a year ago but I literally can't believe that I can't find anyone else who's miffed about the footswitch apart from you. How could they not have any way to toggle the effects loop? That's insane! Dealbreaker for me.


I haven't really looked into this amp's details that much and had to research to confirm this. Yeah that kinda sucks. I guess you just have to turn loop effects on and off individually. It wouldn't be that big a deal for me personally (I'd probably just throw a Halo in the loop and be done) but I can see that being a deal breaker for some.


----------



## technomancer

From a design standpoint not pulling the loop in and out of the circuit is the easiest way to make sure the tone and levels are always consistent... not really an uncommon thing at all


----------



## Emperoff

A switchable FX loop can be very useful in some circumstances (for example having a boost and a delay pedal always ON that kick when engaging the loop).

However, in this day and age most people use switchers, MIDI controllers, etc. I'd rather have something more useful on the footswitch. Or even better, just get a digital multi-FX unit in the loop and handle everything from there.


----------



## Bevo

I have been off the forums for a while an just recently found the Iconic, was surprised!

over the last two years I used a Pod Go, Headrush 1X12. I thought I liked it but hindsight is 20-20, as Dave said. I really can’t do a head cab anymore so looked at the combo.
I have had all the heads, 5150 block, 6505, Engle, Mesa so kinda get it.

A few days ago I got myself the combo for Christmas. I plugged it in, 666, green and volume, from the first note I loved it! I don’t think it’s a honeymoon period, the tone is mine that I always chased.
Needless to say I have played more in the last few days than the year combined..


----------



## sell2792

Call me crazy, but I think the Iconic sounds more aggressive and all around better then my 5153 V2.


----------



## Deadpool_25

sell2792 said:


> Call me crazy, but I think the Iconic sounds more aggressive and all around better then my 5153 V2.


You crazy.


----------



## Hollowway

sell2792 said:


> Call me crazy, but I think the Iconic sounds more aggressive and all around better then my 5153 V2.


Same. I returned the 5153. I found the green channel of the iconic to be super open and raw sounding. It was definitely more scooped sounding, so I had to boost the mids up, but otherwise I loved it just plugged straight in.


----------



## Werecow

Hollowway said:


> Same. I returned the 5153. I found the green channel of the iconic to be super open and raw sounding. It was definitely more scooped sounding, so I had to boost the mids up, but otherwise I loved it just plugged straight in.


You crazy.


----------



## Deadpool_25

Werecow said:


> You crazy.


+1


----------



## Seabeast2000

You guys are 5150 amirite


----------



## budda

Seabeast2000 said:


> You guys are 5150 amirite


Over 100 pages for this gem.


----------



## Emperoff

I'm considering spamming "5150" on all my future websites to increase SEO projection


----------



## Deadpool_25

Seabeast2000 said:


> You guys are 5150 amirite


----------



## LCW

Deadpool_25 said:


> View attachment 118782


I don't think the youngins will get this one... haha. I feel old.


----------



## Werecow




----------

